# YT Industries – Capra 27,5″: mit Paukenschlag zum Carbon-Enduro



## Brainman (28. Februar 2014)

Das erste YT was ich kaufen würde (die Pro Version)
Hat was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillalex02 (28. Februar 2014)

hält das ? 
optisch echt nicht schlecht !


----------



## dioXxide (28. Februar 2014)

Gefällt mir sehr gut! 

Wo bleiben die YT-Basher?


----------



## Tobias (28. Februar 2014)

Langsam aber sicher überrascht mich YT wirklich... das sieht mal sehr stimmig aus!


----------



## Ti-Max (28. Februar 2014)

Kampfpreise  Und optisch sehr gelungen


----------



## Aalex (28. Februar 2014)

Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> hält das ?
> optisch echt nicht schlecht !



ne hält nicht, ist ja carbon. das bricht spontan ohne ansage


----------



## Asrael (28. Februar 2014)

Die schwarz-gelbe wird dann die ltd?


----------



## User85319 (28. Februar 2014)

Wenn man sich vor Augen führt, was alleine die BOS-Federung im Aftermarked kostet...


----------



## Whiplash01 (28. Februar 2014)

Geile Optik,... den Superendurotest in der neuen FREERIDE (1/14) gewonnen,... Preis -Leistungsverhältnis eh der Hammer,... wat willste mehr!


----------



## timson (28. Februar 2014)

Wenn an dem Bike jetzt noch 26" Schlappen wären würde ich sofort zugreifen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (28. Februar 2014)

Schade, ich hab auf ein 140mm Trailbike gehofft. Das Ding ist aber trotzdem der Hammer!


----------



## SJ-SharkZ (28. Februar 2014)

Im Gegensatz zu den anderen Versendern würd ich mir dieses Bike sofort kaufen ohne zu überlegen!


----------



## Inflames (28. Februar 2014)

Nach dem ganzen Ziegenhype (ich hab mir noch nie so viele Ziegenvideos angesehen ), war ich doch sehr gespannt was YT diesmal raus haut. Ich muss sagen, dass mir noch nie ein Enduro auf Anhieb so gefallen hat wie das grüne Capra. Wirklich exzellente Arbeit YT.


----------



## Nasum (28. Februar 2014)

Das sieht mal richtig gut aus. Wenn es das Bike in 26Zoll geben würde müsste ich zuschlagen.


----------



## jatschek (28. Februar 2014)

Wo ist der link zum bestellvorgang?


----------



## Deleted 118538 (28. Februar 2014)

Schaut ziemlich lecker aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buberino (28. Februar 2014)

Gott im Himmel sieht das grün-schwarze Teil lecker aus! Das würd ich ja glatt gegen mein Specialized tauschen...


----------



## RobG301 (28. Februar 2014)

Schade, dass man wieder auf ne wirklich große Rahmengröße verzichet!
Da zeigt Radon mit dem Slide 160 wie es anders geht dank 20 UND 22'' Rahmen!

Aber ansonsten Design-top, hat was von nem GT und das mein ich optisch als großes Lob!

So muss ein Enduro aussehen! Auch die Dämpferanlenkung sieht gut aus!


----------



## Pilatus (28. Februar 2014)

Sieht schick aus.
und der Reach ist eine ganze Ecke länger als beim Wicked, oder?


----------



## shield (28. Februar 2014)

das einzige was mich daran stört ist die farbkombination. aber yt muss eigentlich bunt sein 
ansonsten muss man zuschlagen.


----------



## eLw00d (28. Februar 2014)

Jetzt kann ich den ewig langen Countdown nachvollziehen.
Um so ein tolles Gerät darf man ruhig viel Wirbel machen.


----------



## Apnea (28. Februar 2014)

Glückwunsch, YT. Richtig geiler Bock.


----------



## der_erce (28. Februar 2014)

Sieht gar nicht mals so unschön aus!


----------



## Wurzelmann (28. Februar 2014)

Gefällt mir gut. 

Ich bin eigentlich kein Gewichtsfetischist, aber 13.5kg für ein Eur 3,300 Versenderbike (Comp) ist dann doch nicht so berauschend. Dafür hätts jetzt eigentlich keinen Carbonrahmen gebraucht. Oder sind 650b Räder so viel schwerer als 26'?

Trotzdem, die Optik, die Geo und die Komponenten würden mir schon zusagen.


----------



## der_erce (28. Februar 2014)

13.4 kg hatte mein Enduro von 2008 schon ohne Carbon und Leichtlaufkram! Und das war noch nciht mal die Topversion.


----------



## luxaltera (28. Februar 2014)

farben und bestickerung find ich eher kopro...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_chucky (28. Februar 2014)

Die Räder sehen wirklich nicht schlecht aus, jedoch fehlen mir bei YT immer irgendwie die XL-Rahmengrößen...


----------



## Hagen3000 (28. Februar 2014)

das_chucky schrieb:


> Die Räder sehen wirklich nicht schlecht aus, jedoch fehlen mir bei YT immer irgendwie die XL-Rahmengrößen...



Hm, denke mal das L ist mit 445mm Reach schon locker geeignet für Fahrer +1,90m...


----------



## denlo (28. Februar 2014)

Also so langsam sollten den ganzen hatern die Argumente ausgehen


----------



## PrimeX (28. Februar 2014)

Und wo ist die schwarz/graue Version im OnlineShop des LTD? Ich sehe nur die weiße!


----------



## jatschek (28. Februar 2014)

Ist evtl fuers ausland gedacht oder ein sondermodell, was es nur fuer einen tag geben wid?


----------



## norwood (28. Februar 2014)

Ne Carbonmühle mit 13,5 kg find ich mehr als ok. Trotzdem nein Danke. Leider ist Federweg hierzulande immer noch ein Verkaufsargument. Jeder der mal auf einem Orange Five oder Banshee Spitfire gesessen ist weiß was ich meine.


----------



## denlo (28. Februar 2014)

13,5 kg zuviel für 170mm ? Mein Hardtail wiegt 11kg


----------



## DennisS (28. Februar 2014)

Also das Gewicht ginge sicher besser, man sehe Radon machte mit 12 vor ....
Und da ist auch noch Potenzial nach unten ;-) 
Aber das mit BOS ist sicher nice ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hellmono (28. Februar 2014)

Optisch echt gelungen, preislich wahnsinnig attraktiv.

Leider aber scheinbar etwas schwer, und vor allem nicht in einer "echten" Größe L verfügbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (28. Februar 2014)

Ihr versteift euch zu arg auf die 13,5kg Gesamtgewicht für das Compmodell. Das ist immerhin das Einstiegsmodell, klar bricht das keine Gewichtsrekorde.

13,5kg ist natürlich relativ schwer. Es hat ein paar kleine Mogelteile, die den "günstigen" Preis ermöglichen, als Wehrmutstropfen dafür etwas mehr Gewicht auf die Waage bringen. Allein die 2fach Anbauteile haben ein Mehrgewicht von locker 500g gegenüber einem 1fach Antrieb...

Wenn der Rahmen wirklich nackt 2,4kg hat, ist das auf jeden Fall ein sehr guter Wert. Selbst für einen Carbonrahmen. (zum Vergleich andere Gewichte einiger Top Carbon Endurorahmen am Markt: Bronson C 2,2kg, Speci Enduro C 2,5kg, Yeti 66C 2,7kg)

Für den Preis des kompletten!!! Capra Comp Bikes bekommt man woanders gerade mal das Rahmenkit.

Direktversenderdummspruchgelaber hin oder her...was YT hier ermöglicht ist einfach top.


----------



## DennisS (28. Februar 2014)

Du vergisst Radon mit 1,9kg ;-) 
Wieviel wiegt dann das  Topmodell ?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jatschek (28. Februar 2014)

Okay, das kranker Scheiss. Eben mal geguckt, das Radon soll wohl wirklich so leicht sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2014)

Wem 13,5kg bei 170mm zuviel sind, der soll einfach mal ein wenig schneller fahren um die 170mm Fderweg auszureizen 

Schönes Rad

G.


----------



## jatschek (28. Februar 2014)

Wieso schnell? Ist doch nen Luftfahrwerk. Einfach 50% Sag und man nutzt den Federweg locker vor der Eisdiele.


----------



## jan84 (28. Februar 2014)

Habs bisher bei nem YT für unwahrscheinlich gehalten, aber die Kiste gefällt mir echt gut .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -A-l-e-x- (28. Februar 2014)

Ich bereu grad echt mein bike das hat 2,5mal so viel gekostet und kann auch ned mehr


----------



## jatschek (28. Februar 2014)

Ha Ha


----------



## scottfreakx (28. Februar 2014)

konnte vohin mal die grüne version kurz angriffeln...huii  hätte ich nicht noch ein icb zum aufbau hier rumstehen wäre das capra definitiv die wahl


----------



## T-Rock (28. Februar 2014)

War die ganze zeit sehr gespannt drauf, vor allem weil ich mir anfang Januar ein Trek Slash 9 zugelegt habe und ich mir nicht sicher war ob ich mich vielleicht ärgere wenn das capra da ist. Ich finde das Capra ein top Bike! Es ist bis jetzt das stimmigste meiner Meinung nach und sieht super aus. Bin aber echt froh das ich bei dem Trek zugeschlagen habe.


----------



## rasch23 (28. Februar 2014)

DennisS schrieb:


> Du vergisst Radon mit 1,9kg ;-)
> Wieviel wiegt dann das  Topmodell ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



Radon = aufgeblasenes Trailbike, Yt = abgespeckter Mini-Downhiller. Beides sind Enduro, kommen aber aus verschiedenen Richtungen, finde ich jedenfalls. Daher der Unterschied im Gewicht und auch der Geometrie.


----------



## getriebesand (28. Februar 2014)

Sehr schöne Bikes, 
wenn die Dinger langfristig etwas aushalten werden, könnte das mein erstes YT weden!
Wirklich gelungen...


----------



## MissesDee (28. Februar 2014)

Mir gefällt's: das Bike & der Name ;O)


----------



## el martn (28. Februar 2014)

Press Fit?

Ein großer Fehler!


----------



## Downhillalex02 (28. Februar 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> ne hält nicht, ist ja carbon. das bricht spontan ohne ansage



haha wenn du mal richtig schauen würdest , fahre ich selber Carbon.
Es gibt aber Carbon Rahmen und Carbon Rahmen 
siehe Evil  

geistreich dein Kommentar !!


----------



## DennisS (28. Februar 2014)

rasch23 schrieb:


> Radon = aufgeblasenes Trailbike, Yt = abgespeckter Mini-Downhiller. Beides sind Enduro, kommen aber aus verschiedenen Richtungen, finde ich jedenfalls. Daher der Unterschied im Gewicht und auch der Geometrie.


Oder man sagt einfach: beides ein Enduro und beim Gewicht war Radon eben besser ;-) 
Ist ja nicht so als wäre das ein Weltuntergang ....

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoschik (28. Februar 2014)

getriebesand schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bikes,
> wenn die Dinger langfristig etwas aushalten werden, könnte das mein erstes YT weden!
> Wirklich gelungen...


 
Bei 5 Jahren Garantie auf den Rahmen würde ich mir darüber nicht besonders viele Gedanken machen.


----------



## hellmono (28. Februar 2014)

hoschik schrieb:


> Bei 5 Jahren Garantie auf den Rahmen würde ich mir darüber nicht besonders viele Gedanken machen.



Wenn du schnell Ersatz brauchst und fahren willst, schon. Ein freund hatte einen Riss im Hinterbau vom Wicked. Neuer Hinterbau waren >5 Wochen Wartezeit. Glück für ihn, dass er ohnehin ein Tyee gekauft hatte. 
Bei Specialized habe ich 2 Tage auf einen neuen Hinterbau gewartet.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (28. Februar 2014)

Oh man die Auswahl wird immer größer...Icb, Capra, liteville, fritzz usw. soviele Räder kann man ja fast nicht mehr test fahren.

Das capra ist aber echt gut gelungen


----------



## NoStyle (28. Februar 2014)

Ich finde das Capra rein optisch schon einfach klasse. Für 4000 Euro gibt es Spitzenparts und so gut wie nichts mehr zu "pimpen" - das ist echt erstaunlich. Leider habe ich keinen Bedarf an soviel Federweg und bin mit meinem Spitfire prima bedient,  könnte mir aber eine federwegsreduzierte Version mit "aggressiver" Geometrie sehr gut vorstellen. YT, geht da was?!


----------



## rasch23 (28. Februar 2014)

DennisS schrieb:


> Oder man sagt einfach: beides ein Enduro und beim Gewicht war Radon eben besser ;-)
> Ist ja nicht so als wäre das ein Weltuntergang ....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



Radon: "Es ist ein äußerst leichtes und effizientes All-Mountain und gleichzeitig ein vollwertiges Enduro mit ausreichendem Federweg"
Yt: "Schon mal am Samstag die Wallrides im Park gerockt und am Sonntag das Enduro-Rennen?" (lt. Websites)

Und das Yt hat einen um ganze 1,3 grad flacheren Lenkwinkel und einfach mehr Fleisch am Rahmen.


----------



## MTBermLuS (28. Februar 2014)

Leider sind sie beim 450er Sitzrohr geblieben. Je nach Hersteller könnte ich nicht mal ne 125er Lev fahren wegen 5mm.
Bei M gehören 430mm Sitzrohr eingeführt


----------



## no name2606 (28. Februar 2014)

wow....
das erste yt welches mir gefällt.
wie ist es eigentlich mit lagerproblemen bei yt?
hört man da was? oder hält sichs im rahmen


----------



## Sushi1976 (28. Februar 2014)

Geiles Bike, absolut gelungen heute die neue Freeride 1/14 bekommen, da wurde das Capra gleich mal Testsieger gegen 8 Konkurrenten.
Getestet wurde das Capra Compi 1.....


----------



## DennisS (28. Februar 2014)

rasch23 schrieb:


> Radon: "Es ist ein äußerst leichtes und effizientes All-Mountain und gleichzeitig ein vollwertiges Enduro mit ausreichendem Federweg"
> Yt: "Schon mal am Samstag die Wallrides im Park gerockt und am Sonntag das Enduro-Rennen?" (lt. Websites)
> 
> Und das Yt hat einen um ganze 1,3 grad flacheren Lenkwinkel und einfach mehr Fleisch am Rahmen.


Also ich wette beide halten Park aus und man kann mit beiden Genial fahren.
Irgendwelche ultra Stabilität brauche ich net. Für riesige drops gibts downhiller oder freerider, und so dick dass ich nen bike für 120 kg Gewicht brauche bin ich net.
Also lieber 500gr weniger und dafür weniger stabi

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (28. Februar 2014)

DennisS schrieb:


> Oder man sagt einfach: beides ein Enduro und beim Gewicht war Radon eben besser ;-)



Sind das nicht die, deren WC-Downhillrahmen so oft gebrochen sind, dass sie von den Fahrern gar nicht gescheit genutzt werden konnten?


----------



## Kharne (28. Februar 2014)

Schöne Zugführung, aber muss man den scheiß Zug vom Umwerfer echt auf der 
falschen Seite und dann noch innen verlegt werden? Warum nicht einfach gekreuzt, 
alle Leitungen übers Unterrohr legen? 

An sich ein schönes Bike, wenn´s das als 26er Framekit mit BSA Tretlager geben 
würde würde ich glatt zuschlagen...


----------



## benjei (28. Februar 2014)

Aber was sagt Ihr denn zu den Preisen? Findet Ihr das nicht etwas eigenartig das es bei YT bis auf das Auslaufmodell Comp aus 2013 nun kein Bike unter 2999 EUR mehr gibt? Also haben die Kunden alle im "Lotto gewonnen" oder von was für einer Käuferschicht gehen die nun aus? Das ist doch nicht mehr das Young Talent von nebenan, wenn nicht der reichte Daddy das Bike finanziert. Oder bin nur ich so irritiert? Wo sind die geilen Bikes für den "Budget-Biker" für das YT bisher so bekannt war? Nicht das ihr mich falsch versteht, ich finde das CAPRA sehr schick aber irgendwie ist das nicht mehr meine Preisliga!


----------



## DennisS (28. Februar 2014)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Sind das nicht die, deren WC-Downhillrahmen so oft gebrochen sind, dass sie von den Fahrern gar nicht gescheit genutzt werden konnten?


Hab ich nicht mitbekommen, aber ich glaube seit bodo Probst da ist hat der laden sehr gewonnen ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hellmono (28. Februar 2014)

benjei schrieb:


> Aber was sagt Ihr denn zu den Preisen? Findet Ihr das nicht etwas eigenartig das es bei YT bis auf das Auslaufmodell Comp aus 2013 nun kein Bike unter 2999 EUR mehr gibt? Also haben die Kunden alle im "Lotto gewonnen" oder von was für einer Käuferschicht gehen die nun aus? Das ist doch nicht mehr das Young Talent von nebenan, wenn nicht der reichte Daddy das Bike finanziert. Oder bin nur ich so irritiert? Wo sind die geilen Bikes für den "Budget-Biker" für das YT bisher so bekannt war? Nicht das ihr mich falsch versteht, ich finde das CAPRA sehr schick aber irgendwie ist das nicht mehr meine Preisliga!



a) zu viele Modelle geht nicht, weil Lagerhaltung teuer ist.
b) gibt doch mit Noton und Tues noch mehr Bikes unter 2.999€.
c) höherer Preis = höhere Marge, YT muss auch Geld verdienen.




DennisS schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht mitbekommen, aber ich glaube seit bodo Probst da ist hat der laden sehr gewonnen ;-)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



Hatte nicht Bodo Probst genau den Laden vorher, bei dem viele Rahmen gebrochen sind? 

Gesendet mit Hilfe einer Tastatur, Fingern, einem Computer, usw...


----------



## benjei (28. Februar 2014)

hellmono schrieb:


> a) zu viele Modelle geht nicht, weil Lagerhaltung teuer ist.
> b) gibt doch mit Noton und Tues noch mehr Bikes unter 2.999€.
> c) höherer Preis = höhere Marge, YT muss auch Geld verdienen.


Ja klar, sie haben noch andere Modelle aber eben nicht für den Allmountain/Endurofahrer! Da kommt vom Typ nur das Wicked/CAPRA in Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jitensha (28. Februar 2014)

Was für ein GERÄT, ich fass es kaum!



Gruß Jitensha


----------



## jatschek (28. Februar 2014)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Geiles Bike, absolut gelungen heute die neue Freeride 1/14 bekommen, da wurde das Capra gleich mal Testsieger gegen 8 Konkurrenten.
> Getestet wurde das Capra Compi 1.....



Kannst du den test mal abscannen/fotografieren, so das man auch alles gut lesen kann?


----------



## Ti-Max (28. Februar 2014)

benjei schrieb:


> Ja klar, sie haben noch andere Modelle aber eben nicht für den Allmountain/Endurofahrer! Da kommt vom Typ nur das Wicked/CAPRA in Frage.



Die Marke muß sich halt höher positionieren. Haben teure Fahrer eingekauft, die Mitarbeiter und die Fertigung müssen bezahlt werden, und das Geld kommt erst jetzt zurück. Mal schauen, ob die Rechnung aufgeht, ist auf jeden Fall ein guter und richtiger Schritt.


----------



## B.Scheuert (28. Februar 2014)

Wie nennt man eigentlich das Gegenteil von "Shitstorm"? Endlich. Glückwunsch, YT!

Ich hätte mir allerdings 26", Federwegs- und Kettenstrebenverstellung und eher kein Carbon gewünscht - eine etwas andere, direktere Konkurrenz zum Banshee Rune. Aber man kann es ja nicht jedem recht machen...


----------



## jatschek (28. Februar 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Schöne Zugführung, aber muss man den scheiß Zug vom Umwerfer echt auf der
> falschen Seite und dann noch innen verlegt werden? Warum nicht einfach gekreuzt,
> alle Leitungen übers Unterrohr legen?
> 
> ...



Die seite kannst dir ja aussuchen,derrahmen hat auf jeder seite eine oeffnung fuer innenverlegbare zuege. Die kommen oberhalb vom innenlager raus. Der umwerfer wird von unten angesteuert,also muss der zug von unten kommen. Wieso stoert dich das feature mit den innenverlegbaren zuegen?


----------



## Kharne (28. Februar 2014)

Weil innenverlegte Züge zum Kotzen sind. Genau wie Reverbs, Formula Bremsen, Toxo, Pressfit BB´s...


----------



## Sushi1976 (28. Februar 2014)

Sorry besser gehts nicht.....

Gruss Marco


----------



## jatschek (28. Februar 2014)

Aja ist doch super, danke fuer den schnellen service.


----------



## --HANK-- (28. Februar 2014)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 275994 Anhang anzeigen 275996
> 
> Sorry besser gehts nicht.....
> 
> Gruss Marco




Verschärftes Teil! 
Ich würde mal sagen YT setzt den Benchmark ;-)


----------



## Kharne (28. Februar 2014)

Die Freeride testet doch auch nur was und wie sie will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (28. Februar 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Weil innenverlegte Züge zum Kotzen sind. Genau wie Reverbs, Formula Bremsen, Toxo, Pressfit BB´s...



Etwas wenig Liebe als Kind?


----------



## cytrax (1. März 2014)

benjei schrieb:


> Ja klar, sie haben noch andere Modelle aber eben nicht für den Allmountain/Endurofahrer! Da kommt vom Typ nur das Wicked/CAPRA in Frage.


----------



## MrEtnie (1. März 2014)

hellmono schrieb:


> Wenn du schnell Ersatz brauchst und fahren willst, schon. Ein freund hatte einen Riss im Hinterbau vom Wicked. Neuer Hinterbau waren >5 Wochen Wartezeit. Glück für ihn, dass er ohnehin ein Tyee gekauft hatte.
> Bei Specialized habe ich 2 Tage auf einen neuen Hinterbau gewartet.


Da wartest du bei anderen aber noch länger. Bei Canyon habe ich nach Rahmenschaden erst nach 5 Wochen ne Mail erhalten in der sie bestätigt haben, dass der Rahmen kaputt ist...
Und auf meinen aktuellen Rahmen warte ich jetzt seit 10. Dez.


----------



## no name2606 (1. März 2014)

also wenns den grünen rahmen mit der ausstatung vom pro gäbe und das ganze wieder zur ner aktion im winter für 2999,-
verzichte ich gern auf meinen wunsch nach nem nicolai und hole mir das ding.
sicht carbon, wenn schön verarbeitet, wär auch cool.


----------



## jan84 (1. März 2014)

MrEtnie schrieb:


> Da wartest du bei anderen aber noch länger. Bei Canyon habe ich nach Rahmenschaden erst nach 5 Wochen ne Mail erhalten in der sie bestätigt haben, dass der Rahmen kaputt ist...
> Und auf meinen aktuellen Rahmen warte ich jetzt seit 10. Dez.



Das man bei anderen länger wartet ist aber mMn kein Argument "für" nen Hersteller. Alles was über 3-7 Werktage hinausgeht ist für mich innerhalb der Saison eigentlich nicht mehr akzeptabel. Mittlerweile ist das für mich bei der Auswahl eines Rahmens mit entscheidend...


----------



## Mr.Spades (1. März 2014)

Liebe auf den ersten Blick. Ist das gut?! 
Irgendwie passt für mich alles. Bis auf das teure Schaltauge... ;-)


----------



## haekel72 (1. März 2014)

Kommt auf meine Wunschliste - Klasse -


----------



## ale2812 (1. März 2014)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> bilder




vielen dank!!

welche bikes waren denn noch im test? vll lohnt es sich ja doch mal die Freeride zu kaufen


----------



## Hooz (1. März 2014)

Sieht richtig gut aus, bitte noch in Alu produzieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m0nit0r (1. März 2014)

In der Freeride 1/14 getestet:

*Alutech *Fanes 4.0 V2 - Gesamtwertung 10
*Canyon *Torque Ex Trailflow - Gesamtwertung 9
*NOX *EDF 6.7 SL Expert - Gesamtwertung 8
*Propain *Tyee XX1 - Gesamtwertung 9,5
*Radon *Swoop 175 9.0 - Gesamtwertung 10
*Rose *Soul Fire 2 - Gesamtwertung 9
*Solid *Magix X01 - Gesamtwertung 9
*Votec *VE160 Elite - Gesamtwertung 8
*YT *Capra Comp I - Gesamtwertung 10 (Testsieger)


----------



## Ponch (1. März 2014)

Kann man solche Tests noch ernst nehmen? Wobei: Die Zeit in der es wirklich schlechte Bikes gab ist nahezu vorbei.
Heute entscheidet doch vielmehr der Einsatzzweck, Geschmack, Geldbeutel und vor allem auch Emotionen über den Bikekauf.
Viel verkehrt machen kann man nicht mehr. Egal ob man zu einem Rose, YT, Specialized oder Yeti greift.


----------



## m0nit0r (1. März 2014)

Ist sicher auch eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. Jemand der YT z.b. gar nicht leiden kann (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) wird auch von nem Capra nicht angelockt werden. Man schaut ja doch bei seinen "Favoriten" zuerst, wenn man was Neues sucht.
Ich für meinen Teil bin mit meinem Wicked Pro sehr zufrieden, aber das Capra hat ca 1,5 kg weniger auf den Rippen und könnte bergauf genau das Quentchen mehr bringen, das mir beim Wicked fehlt.


----------



## Beaumont (1. März 2014)

jatschek schrieb:


> Wieso schnell? Ist doch nen Luftfahrwerk. Einfach 50% Sag und man nutzt den Federweg locker vor der Eisdiele.


Applaus! Werden diese kindischen Eisdielen Witze nicht langsam langweilig? Sind auch nach dem siebenhundertsten mal nicht lustiger! Lass dir was neues einfallen...


----------



## jatschek (1. März 2014)

Danke und noeeeeeee


----------



## Bloodshot (1. März 2014)

Also der test in der freeride fande ich nicht viel aussagend bzw mich wundert es dass man das Rad in die Kategorie super enduro packt. 160(wurde comp getestet). Das intessanteste war der Vergleich zwischen propain und yt, da dort Federung gleich ist, evtl noch das solid. Was ganz klar fehlt ist das radon 160 und das canyon strive(welches ja genauso viel wiegt yt wiegt und aus Alu ist )

also an sich ist es ja gut dass es etwas robuster ist, und somit die Rahmen hoffentlich halten, aber leicht is der Rahmen definitiv nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirSch (1. März 2014)

Wow! Super Bike!


----------



## no name2606 (1. März 2014)

m0nit0r schrieb:


> Ist sicher auch eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. Jemand der YT z.b. gar nicht leiden kann (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) wird auch von nem Capra nicht angelockt werden..




so einer war ich.
von jedem dem ich das teil bis jetzt gezeigt hab, habe ich die selber reaktion bekommen: boa.... geiles ding.

also rein optisch kommt das ding schon gut an. zumindest bei uns in den kreisen

das gewicht geht voll in ordnung. ist ja im vergleich zu anderen, kein "schönwetterrad"
das ding will schon missbraucht werden, hoffe ich.

ich hoff auch das ich das teil auf der eurobike mal probe stizen darf.


----------



## jatschek (1. März 2014)

Wie ist das zu verstehen, du hast das Capra schon?


----------



## JKanzinger (1. März 2014)

BOAAAA fuck is des geil


----------



## Kharne (1. März 2014)

hellmono schrieb:


> Etwas wenig Liebe als Kind?



Wenn du nur an deinem Bike schrauben musst ist das was anderes, als wenn du Leuten erklären musst, wieso die Reparatur jetzt so teuer war oder dass es so lange gedauert hat, weil die Reverb erstmal zu SI musste.


----------



## jatschek (1. März 2014)

Dann sei doch clever, nimm die Reverb in Zahlung und verkauf deinem Kunden eine Alternative. Die reparierte Reverb verkaufst dann zum Sonderpreis dem nächsten Kunden.

Und wenn du auf den ganzen Stress mit Umtauschen kein Bock hast, verkaufst sowas deinen Kunden erst gar nicht.


----------



## meivin123 (1. März 2014)

PORNO


----------



## Shift87 (1. März 2014)

sieht echt genial aus das Teil! aber wann kommt das Carbon Tues?!


----------



## Brummaman (1. März 2014)

schätze mal 2015


----------



## Strider (1. März 2014)

Sieht genial aus! Leider wie so viele Enduros nicht in XL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulmi (2. März 2014)

liebe auf den ersten Blick ;-)!


----------



## Guinness (2. März 2014)

Wow, ich find ich echt mehr als gelungen :O


----------



## inflameswetrust (2. März 2014)

also noch mal zum gewicht: das top modell wiegt laut der yt seite 13,9, das eins drunter (grün, mit der pike) 13,2. Find ich echt ordentlich.


----------



## eLw00d (2. März 2014)

inflameswetrust schrieb:


> das top modell wiegt laut der yt seite 13,9



12,9 kg

Und das wird wohl jeder der hier mitdiskutiert wissen.


----------



## The Great (3. März 2014)

Ich finde es auch superstark. Wäre genau mein Ding! Muss leider warten


----------



## Team Freak 123 (3. März 2014)

Macht mir jemand mal das hoch gepriesene BOS Fahrwerk schmackhaft bitte. Wüsste mal gern was da so besonderes ist ? Leider gibt es kein Fox Fahrwerk, bin nicht so Fan von Rock Shox muss ich sagen, aber ich Finde nämlich die Fox 34 mit den drei Modi also (CTD) gar nicht schlecht. Den Fox CTD Evolution mit den gleichen drei Modi nämlich auch. Für mich ist es wichtig, das das Capra auch gut bergauf geht, weil bevor ich abfahren kann will ich auch gut bergauf kommen, und ein wipp freier Hinterbau, wäre da echt sehr von Vorteil.
Also wenn mir jemand das Fahrwerk schmackhaft Macht braucht es nicht viel mehr zum bestellen.


----------



## B.Scheuert (3. März 2014)

Wenn der Hinterbau ordentlich entwickelt wurde, wovon auszugehen ist, wippt da
nicht viel. Ich habe bei mir im ICB ein DH-Stahlfederbein ohne Plattform oder Lockout. Das wippt auch kaum. Und auch mein Tues wippt weniger als so manches anderes Rad mit weniger Federweg.
Womit ich grundsätzlich ein Problem hätte, wäre die Gabel. Bisher habe ich noch keine Luftgabel mit viel Federweg erlebt, die ordentlich federt. Entweder sind sag und Ansprechverhalten schlecht, weil man viel Druck fahren muss, oder die Gabeln rauschen durch den Federweg. Aber vielleicht kann Bos in der Hinsich zaubern...


----------



## fone (3. März 2014)

das rockshox fahrwerk ist doch auch total ok.
2-fach hätte ich zwar gerne mit shimano-teilen, aber man kann halt nicht alles haben.


----------



## srowaa (3. März 2014)

Weis einer schon wann es ungefähr lieferbar ist also KW? Was hat es mit den Race Ready aufsich? 5 Jahre Garantie oder 5 Jahre Crash replace


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (3. März 2014)

ich würde mal entspannt einen puffer von mehreren wochen einplanen. dann gibts keine konflikte wegen gebuchten bikeurlauben am tag nach dem voraussichtlichen liefertermin. also 31. Mai+puffer


----------



## Team Freak 123 (4. März 2014)

Also mein weg zu unseren Trails, ist 7km lang 4 auf der Straße 2 km im Wald bergauf, und den letzten gerade. Wäre schön wenn ich die bergauf Passagen ohne wippen und absteigen schaffen würde damit. Leider kann man es nirgends Probe fahren, schade. Wegen der Gabel, mach ich mir keine Gedanken. Ich bin an meinem Downhiller auch schon ne Luft Gabel Gefahren, damit war ich Super zufrieden. Hat der BOS Dämpfer ein lockout ? Oder eine Plattform ? Kenn mich bei dem Dämpfer, überhaupt nicht aus. Bin nur Fox bis jetzt Gefahren.


----------



## hellmono (4. März 2014)

Suchfunktion?
YT Homepage?
Google?


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (4. März 2014)

Team Freak 123 schrieb:


> Macht mir jemand mal das hoch gepriesene BOS Fahrwerk schmackhaft bitte. Wüsste mal gern was da so besonderes ist ? Leider gibt es kein Fox Fahrwerk, bin nicht so Fan von Rock Shox muss ich sagen, aber ich Finde nämlich die Fox 34 mit den drei Modi also (CTD) gar nicht schlecht. Den Fox CTD Evolution mit den gleichen drei Modi nämlich auch. Für mich ist es wichtig, das das Capra auch gut bergauf geht, weil bevor ich abfahren kann will ich auch gut bergauf kommen, und ein wipp freier Hinterbau, wäre da echt sehr von Vorteil.
> Also wenn mir jemand das Fahrwerk schmackhaft Macht braucht es nicht viel mehr zum bestellen.


Die Pike hat doch auch ein 3 Stufen System was dem CTD eigentlich ziemlich ähnlich ist eher schon nahezu gleich....
Und der Monarch plus auch ?1 also hast du doch dein "CTD" und ausserdem wird dir jeder sagen selbst ich als "Foxfahrer" das die pike momentan das beste ist was du bekommen kannst, vokalem was preis/leistung angeht.


----------



## Kharne (4. März 2014)

Für sowas gibt´s den runden Tritt...


----------



## TTKreischwurst (4. März 2014)

benjei schrieb:


> Ja klar, sie haben noch andere Modelle aber eben nicht für den Allmountain/Endurofahrer! Da kommt vom Typ nur das Wicked/CAPRA in Frage.


laut YT-Homepage kriegst Du das Wicked Comp doch nach wie vor für 2400 Schleifen. Für ein vollausgestattetes Enduro durchaus schülerkompatibles Budget - ein Jahr Ferienjobs müssen halt abgeleistet werden. Bei dem Preis fangen bei vielen anderen Herstellern gerade die 120er Einsteiger-Tourenfullies an, fahrbar zu werden.

Das Capra ist ja ein reines Carbongerät - sozusagen das Wicked Carbon. Für wenn der Schüler älter geworden ist und Kohle hat 

Dass man mit kleinem Budget einen Alu-Rahmen nehmen muss, ist in meinen Augen noch kein Fall für Amnesty International.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (4. März 2014)

Team Freak 123 schrieb:


> Also mein weg zu unseren Trails, ist 7km lang 4 auf der Straße 2 km im Wald bergauf, und den letzten gerade. Wäre schön wenn ich die bergauf Passagen ohne wippen und absteigen schaffen würde damit. Leider kann man es nirgends Probe fahren, schade. Wegen der Gabel, mach ich mir keine Gedanken. Ich bin an meinem Downhiller auch schon ne Luft Gabel Gefahren, damit war ich Super zufrieden. Hat der BOS Dämpfer ein lockout ? Oder eine Plattform ? Kenn mich bei dem Dämpfer, überhaupt nicht aus. Bin nur Fox bis jetzt Gefahren.



da noch niemand aus dem forum das bike gefahren sein wird, kann wohl auch keiner eine aussage zur pedalierbarkeit machen.
also rein von geometrie (steiler sitzwinkel, niedrige front) sollte das bike auf alle fälle bergauftauglich sein. der bos dämpfer hat mwn einen lockout. laut linkage homepage sind die anti squat werte auf einem hohen niveau, somit sollte wippen aus dem einflußbereich des kettenzuges nur sehr minimal sein.also ich denke das gerät ist sicher tourentauglich, vorallem mit einem anderen hinterreifen. der tk wiegt ja immerhin 1kg! in summe denk ich wird das laufradgewicht sicher>4,5kg sein, was bergauf schon ein wenig mehr power notwendig macht!


----------



## TTKreischwurst (4. März 2014)

Team Freak 123 schrieb:


> Also mein weg zu unseren Trails, ist 7km lang 4 auf der Straße 2 km im Wald bergauf, und den letzten gerade. Wäre schön wenn ich die bergauf Passagen ohne wippen und absteigen schaffen würde damit. Leider kann man es nirgends Probe fahren, schade. Wegen der Gabel, mach ich mir keine Gedanken. Ich bin an meinem Downhiller auch schon ne Luft Gabel Gefahren, damit war ich Super zufrieden. Hat der BOS Dämpfer ein lockout ? Oder eine Plattform ? Kenn mich bei dem Dämpfer, überhaupt nicht aus. Bin nur Fox bis jetzt Gefahren.


Das sollte mit dem Capra und etwas Schmalz in den Beinen kein Ding sein - wie mit jedem anderen aktuellen Enduro von jedem anderen Hersteller auch. Das Wicked geht schon recht gut bergan, das Capra sollte da bei dem Gewicht noch etwas besser gehen und für Bikes in der Federwegsklasse bei der "Steigfähigkeit" im oberen Drittel rangieren. 

Dass ein 170 (!) mm - Fully keine Hardtailgefühle aufkommen lassen kann, ist klar. Eine gewisse Fitness und Schmerzfreiheit des Fahrers muss bergauf bei Enduros einfach gegeben sein. Das sind immerhin die dicksten Bikes, die noch "bergauf treten" im Lastenheft stehen haben, alles drüber ist auf reinen Liftbetrieb ausgelegt. 
Aber es ist beeindruckend, wie gut die Hersteller ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht haben und man solche Panzer auf Touren bewegen kann. Ich fahre seit 2 Saisons ein Torque Trailflow, das geht mit Sicherheit um einiges schlechter bergauf als das Capra, aber Touren um 1500hm / 50km sind auch damit nach kurzer Eingewöhnungsphase als Vielfahrer (und das dürfte die Zielgruppe eines Enduros sein) kein Thema. Gelegenheits-Biker mit 2-3 Touren im Jahr haben's natürlich schwerer, aber das Leben ist hart


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2014)

Wer bei dem Rad überlegt ob man damit bergauf fahren kann, der sollte vielleicht auf ein E-Bike wechseln 

G.


----------



## Tomak (4. März 2014)

…der war gut 

Komme mit meinem mittlerweile antiken Rahmenkonzept und 14 kg Bikegewicht überall hoch - es ist allerdings eine Frage der Zeit.
….da ich Zeit habe………..ist es Wurscht !

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## der_erce (4. März 2014)

Ist das Votec dein "antikes" Rahmenkonzept?


----------



## Tomak (4. März 2014)

Ja, genau……ist ja mittlerweile schon seit mind. 7 Jahren am Markt.

Da bin ich mir sicher, dass die YT Ziege besser bergauf geht.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (4. März 2014)

kommt drauf an wer sie fährt


----------



## der_erce (4. März 2014)

Tomak schrieb:


> Ja, genau……ist ja mittlerweile schon seit mind. 7 Jahren am Markt.
> 
> Da bin ich mir sicher, dass die YT Ziege besser bergauf geht.
> 
> ...


Das sieht doch noch Top aus! Mein Enduro ist auch von 2008 und was Design, Technik und vor allem Gewicht angeht nichts was antik ist  ... Gut, ich hab kein xx1 und fahr noch 9x3 aber damit komm ich genauso überall hin wo das Capra hinkommt.  Nur sexy eben


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. März 2014)

Naja der Votec Hinterbau ist schon gut was den Kompromiss aus bergauf- und bergabfahrqualitäten anbelangt. Die Geo ist halt für die Federwegsklasse nicht mehr ganz up-to-date geht aber gut bergauf wenn man einen Dämpfer mit Lockout und eine absenkbare Gabel hat.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (4. März 2014)

Gut, bergauf geht denk ich schon. Hab ja genug Saft in den Beinen. Bleibt wie immer die Größen frage. Mit 1,80m steht auf der Homepage was von M, aber im Test ist er mit 1,81 L Gefahren, und mit 1,74 M, hat er nen längeren Vorbau dran gemacht. Gute frage also, egal ob es lang oder kurz ist das bike, um die Ecke, bring ich alle. Die größere Größe, wird eben laufruhiger, aber ansonsten ist da ja normal kein großer Unterschied oder ? Zu was würdet ihr tendieren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (4. März 2014)

Gleiche Frage stell ich mir auch, falls es das Capra werden soll.

Bin um die 1,80m und mag eher längere Rahmen. Das Capra in M liest sich etwas kurz vom Reach her. Der Reach vom L klingt perfekt, ABER dann hats so einen enorm langen Radstand. Mehr wie mein DH Bike.


----------



## rzr1911 (5. März 2014)

el martn schrieb:


> Press Fit?
> 
> Ein großer Fehler!



Werde ich nie verstehen, warum man so einen Mist bei Highend-Bikes weiterhin einsetzt...


----------



## Kharne (5. März 2014)

Weil´s Steifigkeit bringt , Mechaniker nervt und Umsatz bringt, weil keiner sich dran setzt und an nem knackendem Pressfitlager was macht, sondern es in den Müll schmeißt und ein neues einpresst und bei nem falsch eingepresstem Lager schonmal ein neuer Rahmen fällig ist...


----------



## trailterror (5. März 2014)

press fit ich auch nicht pralle.
Gibt ja auch noch (neue) bikes mit gxp


----------



## rzr1911 (5. März 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Weil´s Steifigkeit bringt , Mechaniker nervt und Umsatz bringt, weil keiner sich dran setzt und an nem knackendem Pressfitlager was macht, sondern es in den Müll schmeißt und ein neues einpresst und bei nem falsch eingepresstem Lager schonmal ein neuer Rahmen fällig ist...


klingt ja fast so, als hätte man die alten lager reparieren können? "höhöhö"
Klar ists alles ne Frage vom guten Geld und der Wirtschaftlichkeit, aber mir ist es schleierhaft, dass die ganzen Hersteller irgendwie scheinbar vergessen, dass man nen Kunden viel länger bindet, indem man ihm mit guten Service und vernüftiger Qualität auf seine Seite bringt. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Firmen mit diesem Modell langfristig erfolg haben.


----------



## Kharne (5. März 2014)

rzr1911 schrieb:


> klingt ja fast so, als hätte man die alten lager reparieren können? "höhöhö"



Ein knarzendes BSA Lager wird erstmal rausgeschraubt, und wenn die Lager noch nicht rau laufen mit ner frischen Packung Fett wieder vernünftig festgeschraubt. Hilft in 90% der Fälle (in denen wirklich das Tretlager knackt)


----------



## sessiontrialer (5. März 2014)

Optisch gefällt mir das Capra.
Preis wäre ok....

Negativ:

Keine Shimano Bremsen
Kurze 170mm Kurbeln.

Mein Traum:
Dazu ein Pinion Getriebe (unter 15kg???)
Über den Mehrpreis würde ich nicht diskutieren

LG Sessiontrailer


----------



## Kharne (5. März 2014)

Ein Satz Shimano Deore kostet keine 120€, das würde ich jetzt nicht ankreiden und ne 170er Kurbel macht bei dem tiefen Tretlager durchaus Sinn. Kann man ja problemlos gegen ne längere über´n Bikemarkt tauschen...


----------



## fone (5. März 2014)

Ich hab mal eine frage zu der linkagedesign-tabelle.
bei einem 30er kettenblatt hat man ~100% antisquat, soll ja recht ideal sein.
mit 2fach hab ich beim großen blatt ~80% und bei kleinen blatt 170-150%.
170% hört sich irgendwie nach pedalrückschlag an, aber sind das werte, die relevant sind?
oder kann man das rad auch mit 2fach noch schön fahren?
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sessiontrialer (5. März 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ein Satz Shimano Deore kostet keine 120€, das würde ich jetzt nicht ankreiden und ne 170er Kurbel macht bei dem tiefen Tretlager durchaus Sinn. Kann man ja problemlos gegen ne längere über´n Bikemarkt tauschen...



Ein Satz XT mit Scheiben ist teurer.
Mit Avid Bremsen hatte ich immer Ärger 
und die Scheiben hat es mir tellerförmig vebogen,
auch an der Shimano.
Beim Uphill (bin kein Liftfahrer) verpufft das Drehmoment 
in den kurzen Kurbeln.
Hab's Monate lang nicht verstanden,
dass mein Trek Scratch bei gleichem leichten Laufradsatz
und 2kg leichter,
so kaugummiartig zäh bergauf geht.
Bis ich die Kurbeln nachgemessen hab...

LG Sessiontrailer


----------



## jatschek (5. März 2014)

Kannst du auch zweifach super fahren,denn den evtl etwas spuerbaren pedalrueckschlag hast du ja nur mit dem kleinen blatt. Und dass hast du eher bei langsamen bergauffahren. Da macht sich das  nicht grossartig bemerkbar.


----------



## Kharne (5. März 2014)

Wenn du über 100% AntiSquat hast ziehts dir den Hinterbau immer in den SAG rein. Wie schlecht das jetzt ist kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (5. März 2014)

Die Avid XO Trail bin ich schon Gefahren, Mega bremse echt genial. Die würde ich niemals gegen eine Shimano Bremse tauschen. Fahre schon immer Avid, und hatte noch nie einmal Probleme damit.


----------



## gernotkrinner (5. März 2014)

sessiontrialer schrieb:


> Ein Satz XT mit Scheiben ist teurer.
> Mit Avid Bremsen hatte ich immer Ärger
> und die Scheiben hat es mir tellerförmig vebogen,
> auch an der Shimano.
> ...


Hab mir gerade bei BC einen Satz SLX um 100 Euro gekauft. DIe tuns auch leicht... Hab jetzt das gesamte Avid zeug von meinen Bikes weg!


----------



## vosmic (6. März 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Weil´s Steifigkeit bringt , Mechaniker nervt und Umsatz bringt, weil keiner sich dran setzt und an nem knackendem Pressfitlager was macht, sondern es in den Müll schmeißt und ein neues einpresst und bei nem falsch eingepresstem Lager schonmal ein neuer Rahmen fällig ist...


Rahmen kaputt durch falsches einpressen? Echt jetzt?
Ich hab noch kein Press Fit eingebaut aber schon einige Steuersätze eingepresst. Sollte doch kein (großer) Unterschied sein oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (6. März 2014)

Nö, ist kein großer Unterschied. Trotzdem gibts Leute, die sich das Steuerrohr oder das Tretlager kaputt machen beim Einpressen. Genau wie´s Leute gibt, die ein BSA Lager schief einschrauben und so das Gewinder komplett zerstören.


----------



## rzr1911 (6. März 2014)

den mit dem BSA lager find ich unterhaltsam!


----------



## greg12 (6. März 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wenn du über 100% AntiSquat hast ziehts dir den Hinterbau immer in den SAG rein. Wie schlecht das jetzt ist kann ich dir nicht sagen.


eher umgekehrt- bei werten unter 100% zieht sich der dämpfer durch den kettenzug zusammen, bei werten über 100% gehts in die andere richtung!


----------



## Kharne (6. März 2014)

Klassiker: Pedal schief auf der falschen Seite angesetzt und ein komplett neues Gewinde in die Kurbel geschnitten.


----------



## numb87 (6. März 2014)

gelungener Auftritt! Optisch echt gelungen


----------



## dj_holgie (6. März 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Nö, ist kein großer Unterschied. Trotzdem gibts Leute, die sich das Steuerrohr oder das Tretlager kaputt machen beim Einpressen. Genau wie´s Leute gibt, die ein BSA Lager schief einschrauben und so das Gewinder komplett zerstören.



Also ich habe nach 3 Monaten und gefahrenen ~700 km schon ein komplett neuen Rahmen bekommen wegen Pressfit. Ich hab nix falsch eingepresst, die Aufnahme war einfach nicht in der Toleranz drin und das Innenlager hatte Spiel (konnte man im eingepressten Zustand hin und herbewegen). Für mich ist Pressfit absoluter Mist, ich seh da kein Vorteil drin.. Vom geringeren Q-Faktor merke ich nix (muss man wahrscheinlich voll Profi für sein) und die 3% Steifigkeit (oder wieviel waren es nochmal genau?) ist doch eh nur was für die Theroie oder wenn man 180 KG wiegt und ständig im Wiegetritt fährt.. Da lässt man seine Kunden schön am High End Carbon Rahmen mit dem Hammer im Tretlager Bereich die Lager rausschlagen.. Für mich ist das nicht die richtige Entwicklung, die Bikes sollten unkomplizierter, wartungsfreundlicher sein und nicht andersrum. Wiederverwenden kann man die allerdings schon.. Neu Fetten ist auch kein Problem, nur muss man dafür halt immer erst die Lager rausschlagen und wieder reinpressen..

Das Bike find ich optisch ziemlich geil..


----------



## RobG301 (7. März 2014)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Naja der Votec Hinterbau ist schon gut was den Kompromiss aus bergauf- und bergabfahrqualitäten anbelangt. Die Geo ist halt für die Federwegsklasse nicht mehr ganz up-to-date geht aber gut bergauf wenn man einen Dämpfer mit Lockout und eine absenkbare Gabel hat.



Ja gut die Geo bei den meisten Versendern ist immer ein Kompromiss um möglichst günstig den Rahmen zu produzieren. Sonst gäbe es mehr Größenvielfalt. 

Aber für den Preis ist es ein wunderschönes Bike. Bin gespannt es bald mal fahren zu dürfen und zu sehen ob L nicht vielleicht doch passt (wenn auch was sehr kompakt) bei meinen 1,99m! Aber so nen 56cm Ghost Cagua Trümmer möchte ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht fahren.


----------



## rzr1911 (7. März 2014)

@CubeRider1986  Die Spezi Enduro gibts doch auch in XL wenn ich mich recht entsinne?


----------



## fone (7. März 2014)

fone schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine frage zu der linkagedesign-tabelle.
> bei einem 30er kettenblatt hat man ~100% antisquat, soll ja recht ideal sein.
> mit 2fach hab ich beim großen blatt ~80% und bei kleinen blatt 170-150%.
> 170% hört sich irgendwie nach pedalrückschlag an, aber sind das werte, die relevant sind?
> ...


danke für die antworten.

aber irgendwie war ich doch ganz schön bescheuert. 
schon früher wurde ja immer auf das mittlere kettenblatt hin optimiert. und natürlich sind die einflüsse oberhalb und unterhalb dann immer vorhanden. nur hab ich noch nie zugehörige zahlen gelesen. 80%/170% scheint total ok zu sein (auf linkage mal etwas gestöbert) und eine dämpfung hat man ja auch noch.

klar: anti-squat kleiner 100% - kettenzug drückt den dämpfer zusammen, größer 100% - kettenzug zieht den dämpfer auseinander.

jetzt weiß ich aber immer noch nicht, ob 1-fach, 2-fach oder doch das top modell...


----------



## RobG301 (7. März 2014)

rzr1911 schrieb:


> @CubeRider1986  Die Spezi Enduro gibts doch auch in XL wenn ich mich recht entsinne?



Laut HP ist L das größte, aber da sind wir ja wieder in anderen Preisregionen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (7. März 2014)

fone schrieb:


> danke für die antworten.
> 
> aber irgendwie war ich doch ganz schön bescheuert.
> schon früher wurde ja immer auf das mittlere kettenblatt hin optimiert. und natürlich sind die einflüsse oberhalb und unterhalb dann immer vorhanden. nur hab ich noch nie zugehörige zahlen gelesen. 80%/170% scheint total ok zu sein (auf linkage mal etwas gestöbert) und eine dämpfung hat man ja auch noch.
> ...



Top-Modell ist halt viel Eisdielen-Faktor. Die Pike am Comp 1 und 2 ist für mich die beste Enduro-Gabel am Markt. Zudem sind die RS Elemente deutlich leichter einzustellen als die von BOS.


----------



## fone (7. März 2014)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Top-Modell ist halt viel Eisdielen-Faktor. Die Pike am Comp 1 und 2 ist für mich die beste Enduro-Gabel am Markt.


wie gesagt, ich hab nix gegen das rockshox-fahrwerk, aber solche aussagen lassen mich doch immer schmunzeln.


----------



## RobG301 (7. März 2014)

fone schrieb:


> wie gesagt, ich hab nix gegen das rockshox-fahrwerk, aber solche aussagen lassen mich doch immer schmunzeln.



Ja ist alles persönliches Empfinden! 

Aber ich denke mal mit keinem der Comp Modelle macht man etwas falsch, wenn man sie dem Pro vorzieht!


----------



## fone (7. März 2014)

ja, da hast du auf jeden fall recht.
ich find alle schön. find alle fahrwerke fein. bremsen fliegen vermutlich in jedem fall runter. 
eindeutige vorteile für mich beim pro: crossmax!. gewicht. ...und... äh... 

hm, wird wohl doch ein comp.


----------



## mdk187? (7. März 2014)

Habe das Comp heute angefasst. In Größe M hat es sich schon sehr kompakt angefühlt (bin 1,80m), obwohl ich eher kleinere Rahmen bevorzuge. Ich würde wahrscheinlich trotzdem einen längeren Vorbau wählen.
Es macht auf jeden Fall einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck und sieht live noch mal besser aus als auf den Bildern. Sehr feines Teil...


----------



## mdk187? (7. März 2014)

Habe das Comp heute angefasst. In Größe M hat es sich schon sehr kompakt angefühlt (bin 1,80m), obwohl ich eher kleinere Rahmen bevorzuge. Ich würde wahrscheinlich trotzdem einen längeren Vorbau wählen.
Es macht auf jeden Fall einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck und sieht live noch mal besser aus als auf den Bildern. Sehr feines Teil...


----------



## Lamyluu (7. März 2014)

@ mdk187? darf ich fragen wo man das bike angriffeln kann?

vielen dank.


----------



## benjei (7. März 2014)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Habe das Comp heute angefasst. In Größe M hat es sich schon sehr kompakt angefühlt (bin 1,80m), obwohl ich eher kleinere Rahmen bevorzuge. Ich würde wahrscheinlich trotzdem einen längeren Vorbau wählen.
> Es macht auf jeden Fall einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck und sieht live noch mal besser aus als auf den Bildern. Sehr feines Teil...


Meinst Du bei 1,80 Größe reicht ein längerer Vorbau oder wird doch auch ein größerer Rahmen besser sein. Auch wegen der Sattelrohrlänge etc.? Welches hast Du live gesehen? Das schwarze oder grüne?


----------



## fone (7. März 2014)

@mdk187? 
welche farbe? mich würde interessieren, wie das grau in live rüberkommt. die bilder sind ja recht unterschiedlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mdk187? (7. März 2014)

Habe das Grüne gesehen. Das Grün kam mir etwas heller als auf den Bildern vor. 
Im Showroom in Forchheim. Sind jetzt aber wohl bis Anfang April unterwegs.

Also die Sattelrohrlänge reicht. Mein Argon AM hat 2 cm weniger und ich habe mit der Reverb noch dicke Luft.


----------



## RobG301 (10. März 2014)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Habe das Grüne gesehen. Das Grün kam mir etwas heller als auf den Bildern vor.
> Im Showroom in Forchheim. Sind jetzt aber wohl bis Anfang April unterwegs.
> 
> Also die Sattelrohrlänge reicht. Mein Argon AM hat 2 cm weniger und ich habe mit der Reverb noch dicke Luft.



Ja unter Kunstlicht bzw. auf einem Monitor sieht jede Farbe etwas anders aus als unter Tageslicht.


----------



## RobG301 (11. März 2014)

Strider schrieb:


> Sieht genial aus! Leider wie so viele Enduros nicht in XL.



Ja mit der Begründung, dass es nicht aussehen würde, wenn der enduro-typische Rahmen nach hinten abfällt und dann da ein riesen Sitzrohr rausragt! 

Wobei wenn man das Ghost Cagua in 56cm Rahmenhöhe sieht, ist das zwar nen Trümmer aber optisch stimmig!


----------



## der_erce (11. März 2014)

Wer ein XL Endruo will muß (vermutlich) auf 29" umsteigen. Das Speci Enduro gibts in 29" als XL z.b.


----------



## RobG301 (12. März 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wer ein XL Endruo will muß (vermutlich) auf 29" umsteigen. Das Speci Enduro gibts in 29" als XL z.b.



Ja, eben! Und muss dann halt die fahrdynamischen Unterschiede zu nem 27,5'' oder 26'' in Kauf nehmen!


----------



## thehoff (16. März 2014)

Also ich Fahr jetzt ein Speci Stumpjumper FSR aus 2011, und ein YT Tues aus 2012.
Das Capra bringt mich auf den Gedanken beide zu verkaufen und mir das grüne Comp oder Pro zuzulegen,
Fahr mitn YT eigentlich auch nur im Park, für das müsste es ja Potential genug haben.
Und mein kleiner Keller hätte dann auch wieder mehr platz sowie verschleisskosten und wartungsarbeiten sich minimieren würden.

Was sagt ihr? Beide verkaufen und ein Capra stattdessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noam (16. März 2014)

thehoff schrieb:


> Und mein kleiner Keller hätte dann auch wieder mehr platz sowie verschleisskosten und wartungsarbeiten sich minimieren würden.


Mehr Platz -> ja
Aber weniger Verschleiß -> nein.

Du vereinst ja den Verschleiß von 2 Rädern auf eines und hast dann praktisch doppelten Verschleiß


----------



## fone (17. März 2014)

nein, das capra passt doch wunderbar zwischen 2011er stumpy und Tues.
3.bike! 

aber tourentauglich sollte es sein und parktauglich auch...


----------



## thehoff (17. März 2014)

fone schrieb:


> nein, das capra passt doch wunderbar zwischen 2011er stumpy und Tues.
> 3.bike!
> 
> aber tourentauglich sollte es sein und parktauglich auch...



Das Stumpy kommt fix weg, soviel freizeit hab ich in meinen Job nicht das ich mit 3 Rädern fahren kann.
Beim Tues bin ich noch am grübeln ob es das wirklich ersetzten kann, wobei angefangen hab ich auch mit nem Big-Hit mit 170mm Federweg, also...

Und das mit dem verschleiss stimmt, nur ich muss dann nicht verschiedenste teile Vorrätig haben.


----------



## fone (17. März 2014)

(gebrauchte) fahrräder verkaufen ist ne aufgabe für leute, die vater und mutter erschlagen haben. deswegen sammelt sich bei mir eher mal das eine rad mehr oder weniger an. 
und deswegen muss man noch lange nicht regelmäßig mit jedem fahren...


----------



## dj_holgie (18. März 2014)

fone schrieb:


> (gebrauchte) fahrräder verkaufen ist ne aufgabe für leute, die vater und mutter erschlagen haben. deswegen sammelt sich bei mir eher mal das eine rad mehr oder weniger an.
> und deswegen muss man noch lange nicht regelmäßig mit jedem fahren...


 Bis sie alle auf einen Schlag geklaut werden. Ne, da denk ich zu effektiv dafür, ich will den größtmöglichen Nutzen aus einer Sache rausholen. Canyons sind halt auch relativ leicht zu verkaufen..


----------



## getin2000 (24. März 2014)

Wie findet ihr's, dass es bei Yt derzeit keine Trailbikes unter mehr 3000 gibt? Mal abgesehen vom Wicked, dass es nur noch in "S" gibt, also Ausläufer zu sein scheint. Kommt da was nach? Ob das Capra auch mal als Alu rauskommt, konnte (eher wollte) man mir auf Nachfrage nicht avisieren.


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. März 2014)

kommt vielleicht noch was, wär komisch wenn sie das Einstiegssegment völlig ausser Acht lassen


----------



## RobG301 (25. März 2014)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> kommt vielleicht noch was, wär komisch wenn sie das Einstiegssegment völlig ausser Acht lassen



Ja kommt denke ich auch mal noch ein neues Wicked oder Ähnliches Trailbike mit Alurahmen unterhalb des Capra!

Denke trotzdem den Hauptumsatz wird YT über das Tues generieren!

Freu mich schon auf eine Capra Probefahrt.


----------



## fone (25. März 2014)

@CubeRider1986:  wann und wo rechnest du denn mit der möglichkeit einer probefahrt?
danke.


----------



## RobG301 (25. März 2014)

fone schrieb:


> @CubeRider1986:  wann und wo rechnest du denn mit der möglichkeit einer probefahrt?
> danke.



Bei einem zukünftigen Besitzer eines Capra! 

Anders ist das ja leider schwerer zu gestalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## srowaa (25. März 2014)

http://mpora.de/videos/AAdqr1x57xs9?locale=de

zufällig gerade entdeckt


----------



## der_erce (25. März 2014)

lol köstlich


----------



## 2Dirty (25. März 2014)

srowaa schrieb:


> http://mpora.de/videos/AAdqr1x57xs9?locale=de
> 
> zufällig gerade entdeckt



Er hätte sich zumindest schon mal draufstehen können, auch wenn das Outfit nicht ganz passt


----------



## RobG301 (26. März 2014)

Herrlich! 

Nach dem Motto: "Ja sieht klasse aus, aber wie es sich fährt? Keine Ahnung!"


----------



## hands diamond (31. März 2014)

Draufstehen wäre schwierig geworden ohne Pedale.  Ein absolutes Nonsensvideo aber trotzdem irgendwie sehenswert.


----------



## Ponch (31. März 2014)

In der aktuellen Mountain Bike wurde das Capra getestet. Es hat gut abgeschnitten jedoch ist der Rahmen sehr schwer, im Lenkkopfbereich aber sehr weich (ich glaube sogar er hat die geringste Steifigkeit aller Testteilnehmer).


----------



## mhedder (31. März 2014)

Ponch schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Mountain Bike wurde das Capra getestet. Es hat gut abgeschnitten jedoch ist der Rahmen sehr schwer, im Lenkkopfbereich aber sehr weich (ich glaube sogar er hat die geringste Steifigkeit aller Testteilnehmer).


Häh, wie denn sehr schwer? Es gab doch eine Ansage für den Rahmen von 2400g ohne Dämper. 
Standen in der Mountainbike exakte Gewichte?

Gruß Marc


----------



## Ponch (31. März 2014)

3200gr sind angegeben (denke mal mit dem Monarch Plus Dämpfer). Lenkkopfsteifigkeit 60nm. Andere sind da deutlich steifer.


----------



## greg12 (31. März 2014)

puh, was für ein brocken!
da bleibt der vorteil von carbon auf der strecke! schwer und wenig steif!
naja in der zweiten oder dritten generation wird auch yt die verarbeitung von carbon auf die reihe gebracht haben und was leichtes und steifes liefern. erstserien sind halt öfter noch ein kompromiss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2Dirty (31. März 2014)

Welche Ausstattungsvariante wurde getestet? Um zu wissen, dass das Comp 1 13,20 KG wiegt muss ich nur auf die YT-Seite gucken: http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/de/Bikes/Trail/Capra-CF-Comp-1?xe854b=abahnji569cnl0k0q7dn8286l1


----------



## greg12 (31. März 2014)

2Dirty schrieb:


> Welche Ausstattungsvariante wurde getestet? Um zu wissen, dass das Comp 1 13,20 KG wiegt muss ich nur auf die YT-Seite gucken: http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/de/Bikes/Trail/Capra-CF-Comp-1?xe854b=abahnji569cnl0k0q7dn8286l1


wer hat denn was von 13,2kg geschrieben? 
es wurde ein rahmengewicht von 3,2kg gepostet!


----------



## Ponch (31. März 2014)

Das Comp 1 wurde getestet.


----------



## 2Dirty (31. März 2014)

greg12 schrieb:


> wer hat denn was von 13,2kg geschrieben?
> es wurde ein rahmengewicht von 3,2kg gepostet!


Oh sorry


----------



## scottfreakx (31. März 2014)

ich glaube ja nicht das irgendwer hier ne etwas geringere lenkkopfsteifigkeit erfühlen wird..dass der rahmen etwas schwerer ausgefallen ist könnte dem geschuldet sein dass yt allgemein eigentlich nicht so weight-wheenie mäßig unterwegs ist sondern es lieber halten soll..in der richtung liegen die stärken von der karre. und so schlimm finde ich das gewicht jetz nicht, das comp 1 hat ein durchaus handliches gewicht wenn mans mal in der hand hat  das nominelle gewicht ist eigentlichrecht zweitrangig..aber jedem das seine


----------



## nullstein (31. März 2014)

Ponch schrieb:


> Lenkkopfsteifigkeit 60nm. Andere sind da deutlich steifer.


Niemandem fällt der Einheitenquatsch auf,aber auf dem Trail erzählen dann wieder alle:
"BÄM digga beim scrubben hab ich derbst das weiche Steuerrohr gemerkt."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (31. März 2014)

Man wird die im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz etwas schlechtere Lenkkopfsteifigkeit vermutlich nicht bemerken. Gewundert hat mich nur das hohe Gewicht in Verbindung mit den schlechteren Werten im Vergleich zur Carbon Konkurrenz. 
Beim leichten Radon hätte mich das ja nicht verwundert, beim schweren YT dann aber doch. Das zeigt aber doch auch, dass YT noch Neuling in der Carbonverarbeitung ist und andere Hersteller mehr aus dem Material holen können. Daher geht dann auch der günstige Preis in Ordnung.


----------



## RobG301 (1. April 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> Niemandem fällt der Einheitenquatsch auf,aber auf dem Trail erzählen dann wieder alle:
> "BÄM digga beim scrubben hab ich derbst das weiche Steuerrohr gemerkt."



 Klar und beim Gesamtgewicht war es doch meines Wissens das Leichteste (hab gerade allerdings die Druckversion nicht zur Hand)

Halt eh nichts vom dem Gramm-Tuning!


----------



## mhedder (1. April 2014)

Naja, naja, das Rahmengewicht ist schon noch I.O.. Mir stellt sich dann aber die Frage warum man bei diesem Gewicht zu einem Carbon Modell greifen sollte, was meiner Meinung nach gerade im Enduro Bereich gewisse Nachteile mit sich bringt. 
Sicherlich wird der Rahmen in den Kraftrichtungen für die er konstruiert wurde sehr stabil sein, doch was passiert wenn ich das Teil mal wieder bei einem Sprung wegwerfe und sich da Kräfte bilden, die so nicht berücksichtigt waren...

Will damit nur eins sagen: Wenn Carbon, dann muss sich für mich die Gewichtseinsparung schon lohnen oder es müssen sich sonst irgendwelche Vorteile ergeben. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## ale2812 (1. April 2014)

Könnte bitte jmd den test abfotografieren?


----------



## Ponch (1. April 2014)

kann ich heute Nachmittag tun.
Testsieger wurde das Radon, soviel kann ich vorab sagen.


----------



## fone (1. April 2014)

aber die grenzen der einsatzgebiete von radon und yt unterscheiden sich doch recht erheblich.
yt bikeparktauglich, oder? radon allmountain mit federwegsreserven.
da wundern mich die unterschiede bei den rahmengewichten nicht so sehr.

santa cruz nomad 650b wiegt laut hersteller ab (also vermutlich kleinste rahmengröße) 2,8kg mit monarch plus. schöner rahmen, aber 3000€


----------



## Team Freak 123 (1. April 2014)

Stellst du das Bild noch rein ? Santa Cruz hatte schon immer so preise. Leider.


----------



## RobG301 (2. April 2014)

Team Freak 123 schrieb:


> Stellst du das Bild noch rein ? Santa Cruz hatte schon immer so preise. Leider.



Ja gut man kann halt einen der MTB-Hersteller schlechthin, die sich den Namen fürstlich bezahlen lassen nicht mit einem Versender vergleichen.

Auch wenn die alle nur mit Wasser kochen!


----------



## greg12 (2. April 2014)

im mb test: yt capra cf comp 1
gewicht gesamt: 13,56kg
rahmen inkl. dämpfer: 3,2kg
lrs:4,776kg (mit maxxis hrII 2,4er reifen)


----------



## vosmic (2. April 2014)

Ja und Radon Rahmengröße 18" und yt wurde in L getestet. Rofl
Wobei der Radonrahmen schon sehr leicht ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (2. April 2014)

gewicht gesamt mit pedalen? edit: ach ne, kommt hin von 13,2 in M auf 13,5 in L.

wie siehts mit diesemn komischen steifigkeitswert aus? was haben die anderen denn so?


----------



## Ponch (2. April 2014)

Gewicht ohne Pedale glaube ich. Ich mach heute mal ein Foto. Habe ich gestern vergessen.
Der Capra Rahmen ist der schwächste bei der Steuerrohrsteifigkeit. Andere haben da zwischen 70 und 110nm glaube ich.
Wobei der Radon Rahmen deutlich leichter und trotzdem steifer ist.
Als Kritikpunkt beim Capra wird der schwere und leicht windige Rahmen genannt.


----------



## vosmic (2. April 2014)

Nein angegeben 3,200 g Rahmen in L inkl. Steckachse. Der Radonrahmem ist kleiner.
Lenkkopffteifigkeit liegt im Testfeld zwischen 60nm und 89nm.
Alles ab 60 ist unkritisch. Und kritisiert wird lediglich das zähere bergauf verhalten. Weich ist der Lenkkopf nicht aber halt im Testfeld der schlechteste. Wird man nicht merken. Bergab ist das Ding eine Rakete.


----------



## Swenio (2. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir das Capra Comp 2 am Freitag bestellt. Es wird in KW 24 (Mitte Juni) ausgeliefert.
Trotz einiger Contra Argumente konnte ich einfach nicht widerstehen. Auf genau so ein Bike habe ich schon
lange gewartet. 

Sofern es wirklich in KW 24 kommt, werde ich damit sogar eine Transalp fahren. Ich bin schon so Aufgeregt


----------



## srowaa (2. April 2014)

Habe meins bestellt da stand noch KW 21 dran. Bin auch schon voll aufgeregt. Habe leider mein enduro zu früh verkauft:-( Grade habe ich kein trailbike. Will mir einer eins leihen


----------



## Swenio (2. April 2014)

Na dann warten wir mal sehnsüchtig... Zum Glück habe ich noch zwei Bikes, so dass das Warten nicht so dramatisch ist...


----------



## greg12 (2. April 2014)

vosmic schrieb:


> Nein angegeben 3,200 g Rahmen in L inkl. Steckachse. Der Radonrahmem ist kleiner.
> Lenkkopffteifigkeit liegt im Testfeld zwischen 60nm und 89nm.
> Alles ab 60 ist unkritisch. Und kritisiert wird lediglich das zähere bergauf verhalten. Weich ist der Lenkkopf nicht aber halt im Testfeld der schlechteste. Wird man nicht merken. Bergab ist das Ding eine Rakete.



stimmt schon das der radon rahmen eine nummer kleiner ist, aber die differenz zwischen m und l sind wahrscheinlich 50-100g nicht mehr!
insgesamt ist der capra rahmen trotzdem relativ gewichtig für einen carbon rahmen. da gibts eben rahmen vom mitbewerb die leichter und steifer sind!


----------



## Kesan (2. April 2014)

Nimmt man noch den Test aus Freeride, da wurde das Comp 1 in M mit 13 Kg gemessen und die Laufräder mit Hans Dampf mit 4504 Gramm . Wäre ein Unterschied von M auf L ca. 290 gr.


----------



## greg12 (2. April 2014)

yt gibt auf der hp 13,2kg für das comp 1 an, nehme an in größe s. allerdings mit den 2,4er trailkings, die in summe sicher 200g mehr wiegen als der highroller 2 im mb test!
damit wäre die diff. zwischen angabe yt in s und mb test in l mit den normalerweise montierten tk 2,4er knapp 600gr. würde tatsächlich bedeuteten gr. s --> m +300g --> l +300g. was für carbon einfach zu viel wäre. 
nimmt man etwa litevilles 601 so liegen zwischen s und l etwa 150g alu!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2Dirty (2. April 2014)

vosmic schrieb:


> NUnd kritisiert wird lediglich das zähere bergauf verhalten.


Was laut diesem Test zum Großteil an den Reifen liegt:"Den Uphill geht das Young-Talent-Bike wegen der wuchtigen Reifen [...] sehr gemütlich an". Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf die KW25.


----------



## hubsi89 (2. April 2014)

Der test ist ziemlich allmountain mäßig aufgezogen. Die berghocheigenschaft vom capra wird mit bikes verglichen die natürlich leichter sind, dafür aber nicht in parks sollten.

Alles in allem wirkt das bike sehr ausgewogen.

Was ich nicht so recht einschätzen kann ist die lenkkopfsteifigkeit, dafür hab ich zu wenig erfahrung.


----------



## lakay (2. April 2014)

Hey Leute, ne Frage, wo kann man sich die Tests durchlesen? da gibt es im Internet nicht viel... :c


----------



## Kesan (2. April 2014)

Die Tests sind grad in der aktuellen Freeride bzw. Mountainbike , da wirst noch nicht viel im Netz finden . Schau mal auf Seite 3 hier im Thema da hat jemand den Freeride abgelichtet


----------



## konsti-d (3. April 2014)

Meines Wissens nach kann Carbon so verarbeitet werden, dass es leicht und steif ist, aber auch schneller bricht. Oder eben schwerer, flexibler und stabiler. Das würde genau in den Einsatzbereich des YT passen.

Will sagen: diese Werte sind sehr mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Glaub nicht, dass sie ne sinnvolle Schlussfolgerung zulassen für ein Enduro.


----------



## RobG301 (3. April 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach kann Carbon so verarbeitet werden, dass es leicht und steif ist, aber auch schneller bricht. Oder eben schwerer, flexibler und stabiler. Das würde genau in den Einsatzbereich des YT passen.
> 
> Will sagen: diese Werte sind sehr mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Glaub nicht, dass sie ne sinnvolle Schlussfolgerung zulassen für ein Enduro.



Im Zweifel kommste um eine Probefahrt nicht herum! Tests sind immer so eine Sache. Der Eine sagt die Medien sind voreingenommen, die Anderen nicht aussagekräftig für den "Alltagsgebrauch" genug!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2Dirty (3. April 2014)

Das ist halt die Sache mit den Versender-Bikes. Probefahrt bei YT selber geht nur auf dem Parkplatz. Bis ein Privatmann sein Bike hat vergehen noch ein paar Wochen (Anfang Juni) ... und wenn man bis dahin mit der Bestellung wartet sind die Bikes ggf. schon ausverkauft.

Klar, fragt man sich wie aussagekräftig der Freeride-Test ist, wenn das ganze Magazin mit YT-Werbung zugepflastert ist. Vielleicht kommen die MTB-News Jungs ja schneller in den Genuss einer längeren Probefahrt. Meiner Meinung gibt es in der Preisklasse eh keine schlechten Bikes mehr, die Ausrichtung der Bikes unterscheidet sich halt: Neues Radon Enduro: Uphill Rakete, Downhill etwas vorsichtiger, beim Capra genau umgekehrt.


----------



## Ponch (3. April 2014)

Hier zwei kleine Fotos vom Test. Wenn das nicht erlaubt ist bitte löschen.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2014)

Vielleicht hätte man den Steifigkeitsbalken optisch bei null anfangen sollen, dann wäre es kaum jemanen aufgefallen 

G.


----------



## fone (3. April 2014)

ach verdammt, vielleicht ist es mir doch zu bergab-lastig?


----------



## hubsi89 (3. April 2014)

Kommt halt immer drauf an wofür. Von den daten her sollte der sitzwinkel auf alle fälle bergauf helfen und falls doch, ist der nächste reifen- und laufradsatz ein leichterer.

Bei mir hält bergauf und ab ziemlich die waage, also touren um die 30km. Marathon gewinnt man damit vermutlich keinen, spass hat man dafür mit sicherheit. Und von "bergauf quälen" sollte ja bei dem bike nicht die rede sein.


----------



## fone (3. April 2014)

ich will mich grundsätzlich auch wieder mehr in die tourenrichtung orientieren und nicht mehr ausschließlich bikepark fahren.
natürlich möchte ich trotzdem die spaßoption mit einem rad mit reserven mit auf tour nehmen.
fitness ist jetzt eher schlecht (immer wenn ich fitter wurde hat's mich zerlegt...1A ausrede), deswegen mag ich aber auch nicht übertrieben viel bike mit rumschleppen.

ich find das gewicht vom rahmen aber nicht so schlimm.


----------



## RobG301 (4. April 2014)

2Dirty schrieb:


> Das ist halt die Sache mit den Versender-Bikes. Probefahrt bei YT selber geht nur auf dem Parkplatz. Bis ein Privatmann sein Bike hat vergehen noch ein paar Wochen (Anfang Juni) ... und wenn man bis dahin mit der Bestellung wartet sind die Bikes ggf. schon ausverkauft.
> 
> Klar, fragt man sich wie aussagekräftig der Freeride-Test ist, wenn das ganze Magazin mit YT-Werbung zugepflastert ist. Vielleicht kommen die MTB-News Jungs ja schneller in den Genuss einer längeren Probefahrt. Meiner Meinung gibt es in der Preisklasse eh keine schlechten Bikes mehr, die Ausrichtung der Bikes unterscheidet sich halt: Neues Radon Enduro: Uphill Rakete, Downhill etwas vorsichtiger, beim Capra genau umgekehrt.



Ja wie auch schon im Thread zum Slide 160 geschrieben: Alles immer ein Kompromiss auf der Suche nach der "eierlegenden Wollmilchsau"!


----------



## chorge (4. April 2014)

Ich kann eure Probleme NULL nachvollziehen! Fahre seit 5 Jahren kein Bike mehr mit weniger als 15kg... Ergibt sich irgendwie so bei L, Alu, und guten Reifen... Damit fahr ich relativ problemlos Touren mit >1500hm, oder trage das Rad auch mal 600hm den Berg hoch! Und ich bin definitiv KEIN Trainingstier - Ziel ist immer maximaler Spass bergab! Das Capra ist doch leicht genug, und ein bisschen flex im Rahmen ist gleichbedeutend mit besserer Dauerhaltbarkeit!


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2014)

Ich wäre froh wenn mal wieder eins nur 15kg hätte. Seit 2003 kenne uch das nur noch vom Hörensagen 

G.


----------



## fone (4. April 2014)

ihr seid viecher! 
ich wills mir möglichst leicht machen. 

trotzdem helfen solche posts für den kopf:


chorge schrieb:


> Ich kann eure Probleme NULL nachvollziehen! Fahre seit 5 Jahren kein Bike mehr mit weniger als 15kg... Ergibt sich irgendwie so bei L, Alu, und guten Reifen... Damit fahr ich relativ problemlos Touren mit >1500hm, oder trage das Rad auch mal 600hm den Berg hoch! Und ich bin definitiv KEIN Trainingstier - Ziel ist immer maximaler Spass bergab! Das Capra ist doch leicht genug, und ein bisschen flex im Rahmen ist gleichbedeutend mit besserer Dauerhaltbarkeit!


danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (4. April 2014)

Keine Ursache!! 
Ich hab vor 3 Jahren ja auch mein 16kg Nicolai durch das Claymore ersetzt, weil es aus der Schachtel mit Pedalen bei 18cm FW nur 14,3kg gewogen hat. Tja - schnell die fatalen Bert Reifen durch was vernünftiges ersetzt -> trotz Umstellung auf TL rund 400g plus. Längere Stütze +50g. Breiterer Lenker: +120g. Kettenführung: +150g. Andere Bremsen: +250g. XTR-Kasette: -100g um Gewicht zu sparen. Umbau Talas auf Van: +250g
Folglich Netto also über ein Kilo noch onTop... Bämm: 15,4kg! 
Zum Glück schlepp ich nicht das unnötige Extragewicht von 27.5" mir mir herum, sondern darf noch lebendige 26" herumwuseln lassen!


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2014)

fone schrieb:


> ihr seid viecher!
> ich wills mir möglichst leicht machen.
> 
> trotzdem helfen solche posts für den kopf:
> ...


 
Bin kein Viech  ...gehöre trotzdem zu den leistungsschwachen Bergauffahrern  ...mit einem leichten Rad würd ich aber wahrscheinlich jetzt hochfliegen, drum will ichs auch erst garnet ausprobieren  

G.


----------



## lakay (4. April 2014)

Hallo,
laut YT bekämme ich mein Capra pro KW22. Ich werde dann meine persönlichen Erfahrung dann posten.


----------



## Swenio (4. April 2014)

Zumindest weiß ich dann, wenn deines pünktlich ankommt, dass ich in kW 24 auch Bescherung habe... :-D


----------



## srowaa (4. April 2014)

Dann bin ich gespannt ob bei mir KW21 stimmt. Habe von denen leider keine Nachricht bekommen.

Heute war Cam Zink mit einem Capra im Bikepark Osternohe. War jemand da und konnte es vielleicht Probefahrten oder ähnliches  Schade das ich heute Arbeiten musste das wäre Cam, Capra und Action gewesen ;-)


----------



## chorge (5. April 2014)

Wenn Gewicht das Problem ist, sollte man vielleicht zu Felt greife n - die haben was "neues" für Enduro " entwickelt:
http://m.pinkbike.com/news/felt-bic...=facebook&utm_medium=mobile&utm_campaign=news


----------



## 2Dirty (5. April 2014)

Herrlich


----------



## Tommyxx (9. April 2014)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## culoduro (9. April 2014)

@Tommyxx 
Kann man leider nicht lesen, ist sehr unscharf, auch nicht wenn vergrößert und am PC. Würde ich aber gerne lesen - kannst Du es wohl nochmal schärfer reinstellen? Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs99 (9. April 2014)

Ponch schrieb:


> Hier zwei kleine Fotos vom Test. Wenn das nicht erlaubt ist bitte löschen.


Der Reach Wert ist in der MB mit 458mm für L angegeben, auf der YT Homepage mit 445mm (was schon kurz wäre)
Das OR: MB 617mm, YT 605mm

Was stimmt?!


----------



## 2Dirty (9. April 2014)

odysseus schrieb:


> @Tommyxx
> Kann man leider nicht lesen, ist sehr unscharf, auch nicht wenn vergrößert und am PC. Würde ich aber gerne lesen - kannst Du es wohl nochmal schärfer reinstellen? Danke!


Das Magazin gibt's hier auch in einer Digitalen Variante: http://www.mbr.co.uk/digital-edition/


----------



## hubsi89 (9. April 2014)

Wollte mir die Ausgabe/das Abo jetzt nicht kaufen, hab schon genug andere, was man aber erkennen kann ist ein testsieg glaub ich. 

Übrigens hatte ich vor wenigen Tagen per Mail bei yt wegen ein paar Sachen nachgefragt, unter anderem bzgl. Des mtb-Magazin Tests und der steifigkeit. Die können sich das Ergebnis nicht recht erklären und haben schon nachgehakt, wobei noch kein wirkliches Feedback retour kam. Jedenfalls versichern sie eine hohe steifigkeit und enorme Haltbarkeit. Der Rahmen soll Tests überstanden haben, an denen DH-Rahmen zu Bruch gegangen sind.

KW2* kann gar nicht bald genug kommen


----------



## philippatko (10. April 2014)

Hallo Leute, 
falls ihr unsicher seid wegen der Rahmengröße: bin 184 groß, fahre das wicked 160 ltd von 2012 in M (war damals beim Größenrechner genau zw. M und L) und finds super. Hab bei YT nachgefragt wie sich das im Vergleich mit dem Capra in M verhält, hier die Antwort:

Hi Philip,
der Capra Rahmen ist lediglich 3 mm kürzer als der Wicked 160 Rahmen, daher kann man das vernachlässigen.
Wenn dir also dein Wicked in M gefällt, dann ist auch beim Capra Rahmengröße M die richtige für dich.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Best Regards,

Michael Hallensleben
Customer Service


----------



## srowaa (10. April 2014)

philippatko schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> falls ihr unsicher seid wegen der Rahmengröße: bin 184 groß, fahre das wicked 160 ltd von 2012 in M (war damals beim Größenrechner genau zw. M und L) und finds super. Hab bei YT nachgefragt wie sich das im Vergleich mit dem Capra in M verhält, hier die Antwort:
> 
> Hi Philip,
> ...



Also habe ich mit meinen 1.86m und Größe L nichts verkehrt gemacht



hubsi89 schrieb:


> Wollte mir die Ausgabe/das Abo jetzt nicht kaufen, hab schon genug andere, was man aber erkennen kann ist ein testsieg glaub ich.
> 
> Übrigens hatte ich vor wenigen Tagen per Mail bei yt wegen ein paar Sachen nachgefragt, unter anderem bzgl. Des mtb-Magazin Tests und der steifigkeit. Die können sich das Ergebnis nicht recht erklären und haben schon nachgehakt, wobei noch kein wirkliches Feedback retour kam. Jedenfalls versichern sie eine hohe steifigkeit und enorme Haltbarkeit. Der Rahmen soll Tests überstanden haben, an denen DH-Rahmen zu Bruch gegangen sind.
> 
> KW2* kann gar nicht bald genug kommen




Cam Zink ist in osternohe mit seinem capra den 5 Meter Drop ohne Problem gesprungen!;-)


Ps. Auf der Facebook Seite von Bryan Regnier gibt's noch ein paar Fotos und Videos vom Capra! Damit die Zeit bisschen erträglicher wird ;-)


----------



## nullstein (10. April 2014)

Der Drop in Onohe ist keine 5m von Absprung bis Landung und die Landung ist ordentlich geshaped und Herr Zink kann fahren...
Warum sich viele so einen Kopf um die Haltbarkeit machen. Das Teil wird schon einiges abkönnen. Und wenn man sich den Durchschnitt der 170mm Spazierenfahrer anschaut, dann weiß man, was so n Teil können muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubsi89 (10. April 2014)

Seh ich genauso. Mir gings mehr um diese steifigkeit. So in der art... Wer bist du und was machst mit meinem bike. Darauf hab ich nämlich noch nie richtig geachtet.

Eine frage noch: mir wird generell zu M geraten und bin auch noch nix anderes gefahrn. Aber auf grund der themen hier frag ich mich trotzdem. Bin 175cm, SL 82, hab M geordert und hoffe auf bestätigung 

Danke!


----------



## fone (11. April 2014)

was denn sonst? S? ne.


----------



## der_erce (11. April 2014)

Und @fone, hast schon bestellt?  So langsam müsstest du doch alle Argumente für oder gegen schon zusammen haben


----------



## fone (11. April 2014)

haha!  
ob ich mich dieses jahr noch entscheiden kann?...
außerdem kommen ja beinahe wöchentlich neue carbonenduros auf den markt.


----------



## der_erce (11. April 2014)

Ja, aber preislich und ausstattungstechnisch in einer anderen Liga


----------



## fone (11. April 2014)

ne, die ausstattung ist ja beim comp1 recht ähnlich zum billig-nomad 

ich werd wohl noch eine zeit hektisch in allen möglichen threads rumwuseln und auf erfahrungsberichte warten.


----------



## ale2812 (11. April 2014)

fone schrieb:


> ne, die ausstattung ist ja beim comp1 recht ähnlich zum billig-nomad
> 
> ich werd wohl noch eine zeit hektisch in allen möglichen threads rumwuseln und auf erfahrungsberichte warten.


was soll denn das billig nomad kosten? hab grad auf der schnelle weder austattung noch preise gefunden


----------



## fone (12. April 2014)

auf der us-seite stehen 6600$
http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en/us/nomad-carbon#builder

schöner preisunterschied


----------



## ale2812 (12. April 2014)

danke, sorry hatte die ironie nicht heraus gelesen - hatte mich schon gewundert ^^


----------



## fone (14. April 2014)

fone schrieb:


> billig-nomad


diese hier? 

aber ich hab gerade zum ersten mal auf den verfügbarkeit-button geklickt. 2014 wirds also für mich kein capra mehr geben. mitte/ende august wäre ich dann schon wieder auf den zuwachs im carbon-enduro bereich gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (14. April 2014)

Ja, den 

Ich hatte direkt am releasetag schon mal provisorisch bestellt, muss mal anrufen, ab wann ausgeliefert wird

Ich find die alternativen recht überschaubar in dem preisbereich. Radon Slide 160 noch, jedoch kann ich mich optisch nicht mit der 8. 0 SE anfreunden. Ausserdem finde uch das zaghafte marketing bzgl einsatzbereich, bikepark etc komisch


----------



## fone (14. April 2014)

richtig.
in den nächsten jahren wird die auswahl vermutlich größer werden.
conway, canyon, zb.


----------



## RobG301 (15. April 2014)

fone schrieb:


> richtig.
> in den nächsten jahren wird die auswahl vermutlich größer werden.
> conway, canyon, zb.



Na denke doch noch dieses Jahr zur Eurobike spätestens Anfang nächsten Jahres wird es von Enduros, gerade in Carbon, nur so wimmeln!


----------



## der_erce (15. April 2014)

Ja, aber in 29   fone du solltest dich beeilen


----------



## fone (15. April 2014)

29?


fone schrieb:


> größer


so war das nicht gemeint 

heute gefällt mir das nomad wieder ausgesprochen gut... nach dem urlaub nochmal "nachdenken".

weiß noch nicht was ich will, also muss ich sowieso abwarten.


----------



## der_erce (15. April 2014)

Nenee...ging darum dass auf der Eurobike die Carbonbikes nur so wimmeln werden - Und ich sagte dann aber in 29" . . Daher...jtzt noch zugreifen


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. April 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ja, aber in 29


----------



## fone (16. April 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Nenee...ging darum dass auf der Eurobike die Carbonbikes nur so wimmeln werden - Und ich sagte dann aber in 29" . . Daher...jtzt noch zugreifen


ja, hatte ich schon so richtig verstanden.


----------



## der_erce (16. April 2014)

Achso...dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thehoff (24. April 2014)

Wann werden denn die 1. ausgeliefert?


----------



## Swenio (24. April 2014)

Also ich bekomme meins in kw 24. ... ich träume schon davon :-D


----------



## Christiaan (24. April 2014)

Mann mann mann, wenn mann jetzt ein Capra Pro in Medium bestellt, kommt es in erst in Woche 44? Das ist ja November, mann mann mann, dann muss es halt was anderes werden und hoffentlich bringne die es noch aus in schwarz mit gelb


----------



## srowaa (24. April 2014)

Bei mir stand kW 22 dran. Hoffe das es vielleicht früher kommt. Mein tues war auch eine Woche früher da


----------



## Swenio (24. April 2014)

ich drücke uns auf jeden fall die daumen, dass die termine gehalten werden... 

in kw 29 fahre ich eine transalp... und es wäre schön, wenn ich vorher noch einige trainigskilometer auf meiner capra machen könnte...


----------



## boescha (24. April 2014)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Mann mann mann, wenn mann jetzt ein Capra Pro in Medium bestellt, kommt es in erst in Woche 44? Das ist ja November, mann mann mann, dann muss es halt was anderes werden und hoffentlich bringne die es noch aus in schwarz mit gelb


 
KW 44 ist ja krass! Dann kann man so langsam anfangen zu überlegen, welches Rad man nächsten April gerne fahren würde und bald bestellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gernotkrinner (24. April 2014)

Wird das Capra dann den Debon air Monarch haben oder den normalen?

"RockShox developed a simple and elegant solution to moderate the spring rate and provide a seamless transition from the negative spring for its Monarch RT3 and RC3 shocks. *DebonAir, as it is called, is a two-chamber air-sleeve that adds volume to the shock's main air spring, and also to its negative spring.* *The modification is standard on 2014 Monarch Plus RC3 shocks* and will retrofit to all 2014 Monarch shocks as well as last years's 2013 Monarch RC3 models.
*DebonAir is a one-two punch that extends the effects of the negative spring to add small-bump sensitivity through a full third of the shock's compression stroke, while the air volume that the sleeve adds to the positive side of the air spring prevents excessive ramp-up near the shock's end-stroke - which gives longer-travel trailbikes more support in the mid-stroke and a more seamless feel when driving the suspension deep into its travel.RockShox product manager Jed Douglas said that DebonAir can reduce the force necessary to move the shock by 25 percent in the first third of its stroke - where riders are most sensitive to the suspension.*DebonAir is a simple retrofit that replaces the stock air can and simply threads onto the shock body. RockShox will have retrofit kits available in stores around June/July 2014 for $115.50 USD"


----------



## RobG301 (25. April 2014)

boescha schrieb:


> KW 44 ist ja krass! Dann kann man so langsam anfangen zu überlegen, welches Rad man nächsten April gerne fahren würde und bald bestellen...



Ist aber doch bei fast allen Versendern so und YT ist da nicht mal der Schlimmste!

Ich plane jetzt schonmal fürs nächste Jahr mit dem kommenden Canyon Strive Race... 

YT ist ja leider zu klein


----------



## Tommyxx (25. April 2014)

http://vimeo.com/m/92907008


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Tommyxx (2. Mai 2014)

Bike Festival a Riva del Garda.


----------



## srowaa (3. Mai 2014)

Kann mir einer der schon mal Probe gesessen oder gefahren ist sagen wie es sich mit dem Tretlager und der Bodenfreiheit verhält. Bei meinem tues stoße
Ich mit den Pedalen gegen den Boden wenn ich in den Kurven pedaliere oder die pedalenstellung nicht passt.


----------



## mdk187? (3. Mai 2014)

Vergleich doch einfach die Geodaten


----------



## KaMi_bln (8. Mai 2014)

Bin an überlegen mir das grüne capra zu kaufen. Aber echt teuer der Esel


----------



## supermanlovers (9. Mai 2014)

KaMi_bln schrieb:


> Aber echt teuer der Esel



Vielleicht viel Geld aber sicher nicht teuer. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## KaMi_bln (9. Mai 2014)

Ja oder so


----------



## Tommyxx (9. Mai 2014)

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/c...t/review-yt-industries-capra-comp-1-14-48371/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lasse (9. Mai 2014)

Schlecht recherchiert, aber schön laut formuliert von den Kollegen (steif, 2,4 Kilo Rahmen komplett, usw.) 
Inhaltlich kann ich das bei den Bergabfahreigenschaften aber bestätigen - nur kurz fand ich es nicht, sondern genau richtig in M für meine 1,75 m.
Würde ich meinem besten Freund empfehlen.


----------



## gernotkrinner (9. Mai 2014)

Das Capra in M ist von den Geometiredaten (Reach, Stack, Oberrohr) dem Alutech Fanes sehr ähnlich. Da geht das M von 173 bis 182. Von dem hab ich noch nicht gehöhrt dass es als zu klein empfunden wird. Bei 183 oder 184 Körpergröße sollte man aber vielleicht überlegen ein L zu bestelllen...


----------



## 2Dirty (11. Mai 2014)

Außerdem bekommst du eine Bergziege und keinen Esel für das Geld, das ist eine Unterschied. 
Ganz ehrlich: Preis / Leistung von YT ist schwer zu schlagen.


----------



## empik (11. Mai 2014)

Ich hab mein Capra am 1.3. meine Bestell-Bestätigung erhalten. Gibts aktuelle Infos zur geschätzten Lieferzeit? Bei der YT-Seite seh ich in meinem account nirgends was.


----------



## gernotkrinner (11. Mai 2014)

Du solltest ein Mail mit der Auftragsbestätigung bekommen haben. Wenn du das angehängte pdf aufmachst steht da die Versandwoche.


----------



## empik (11. Mai 2014)

Die Auftragsbestätigung und die PDF-Datei habe ich, aber dort steht nichts von einer Versandwoche. Auch in der "Deine Bestellung zur Kontrolle" E-Mail finde ich nichts.
Ich denke es war Kalenderwoche 22, und hoffe dass das noch stimmt:
"Sollte es auf Grund von Zulieferverzögerungen zu einer späteren Auslieferung deiner bestellten Ware kommen, wirst du rechtzeitig von uns informiert."


----------



## deralteser (11. Mai 2014)

KW 22 klingt doch super. Dann gibts hier endlich mal nen paar user-Erfahrungsberichte!


----------



## gernotkrinner (12. Mai 2014)

empik schrieb:


> Die Auftragsbestätigung und die PDF-Datei habe ich, aber dort steht nichts von einer Versandwoche. Auch in der "Deine Bestellung zur Kontrolle" E-Mail finde ich nichts.
> Ich denke es war Kalenderwoche 22, und hoffe dass das noch stimmt:
> "Sollte es auf Grund von Zulieferverzögerungen zu einer späteren Auslieferung deiner bestellten Ware kommen, wirst du rechtzeitig von uns informiert."


Bei meinem Tu es das ich letztes Jahr bestellt habe war auf dem Auftragsbestätigungs PDF über der Adresse noch die Versandwoche angegeben. Vielleicht haben sie das inzwischen geändert...


----------



## ale2812 (12. Mai 2014)

empik schrieb:


> Die Auftragsbestätigung und die PDF-Datei habe ich, aber dort steht nichts von einer Versandwoche. Auch in der "Deine Bestellung zur Kontrolle" E-Mail finde ich nichts.


ist bei mir auch so. habe um recht zeitig überweisen zu können, einfach angefragt, für wann der versand meines bikes vorgesehen ist. mein capra soll nächste woche da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gernotkrinner (13. Mai 2014)

W


ale2812 schrieb:


> ist bei mir auch so. habe um recht zeitig überweisen zu können, einfach angefragt, für wann der versand meines bikes vorgesehen ist. mein capra soll nächste woche da sein.


Wie groß bist du denn und welche Größe Hast du bestellt? Bin schon gespannt auf deine Eindrücke...


----------



## ale2812 (13. Mai 2014)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> W
> 
> Wie groß bist du denn und welche Größe Hast du bestellt? Bin schon gespannt auf deine Eindrücke...



179cm -> M


----------



## Tommyxx (13. Mai 2014)

Ho Preso Una taglia L
Io sono alto 178 \ 79 SENZA SCARPE
83 Senza cavalli SENZA SCARPE
Ho quetsa Scelta della taglia L, vieni Sono Stato con Lapierre zesty 314 taglia M, ma ho sentito la moto Troppo piccola ..!


----------



## gernotkrinner (13. Mai 2014)

ale2812 schrieb:


> 179cm -> M


Bei mir detto, dann bin ich sehr gespannt...


----------



## fuioam (14. Mai 2014)

Ich habe auch ein M bestellt, nachdem ich die Geometriedaten mit meinem Canyon Torque Alpinist verglichen hatte. Da bin ich auch bei M und bin mit 1,79m Körpergröße sehr zufrieden. Zugegeben, eine Rakete bergauf ist es nicht, dafür bergab sehr spaßig!
Mittlerweile werde ich allerdings ein wenig skeptisch, wenn ich die ganzen Testberichte und Beiträge zu den "kleinen/kurzen" Rahmen lese...


----------



## ale2812 (14. Mai 2014)

Naja, kommt drauf an, was man will. Hier die IBC tests werden von racern gemacht, den ist es egal, ob sie bergauf gestreckt sitzen, hauptsache bergab wird keine zeit liegen gelassen [Stichwort: länge läuft ]

Ich will ein verspieltes und kompaktes bike. Mit unserer Grösse L zu bestellen wäre doch lächerlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakay (15. Mai 2014)

CAPRA, Norco Range und NOMAD 3 zum Vergleich auf Linkage Design:

"Finally a comparison with two big rivals: YT Capra and Carbon Norco Range. As you can see the Nomad III stays near the Norco Range in terms of pedaling efficiency, the two are a little ample while YT Capra goes a little more fair, adapting better to a 3x10 or a 1x11 dish with that 28T the end of the day is the most realistic option .... The Pedal-kickback of Nomad III is a middle ground between the YT Capra and the Norco Range. In the section of the RBF-squat Brake system Norco Range and YT Capra clearly requires the VPP. 
chart in the Leverage Ratio as Nomad III we have an escalation (L30-L100) quite similar to the YT Capra (Cross at Sag Zone and end of tour ...), to equal the YT dampers Capra has a more sensible first section and a middle section with more support, but if we give the benefit Nomad III to bring the new Monarch Plus DA are practically at the same level. The Range is also very progressive, but does not reach the level of the other two ...
"


----------



## microbat (15. Mai 2014)

Das Capra in M war mir zu kompakt und das in L zu gestreckt. 
Die Geometriedaten vom M würden eigentlich für mich passen (Größe 179 cm) und ich bevorzuge kompakte Rahmen.
Auf beiden fühlte ich mich nicht in das Rad intergriert, sondern oben auf sitzend.
Seit einigen Tagen habe ich das Norco Range Carbon in M und es passt alles.
Fairerweise ist erklärt, ich machte keine "ordentliche" Probe-aus-fahrt, sondern rollerte etwas auf der Straße rum.
Dieser Eindruck war jedoch für mich ausreichend.


----------



## gernotkrinner (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute,
Ich hätte da eine Frage, vielleicht weiß ja Robert von euch eine Antwort darauf.
Das Capra hat ja die Reverb Remote auf der rechten Seite, wobei die Leitung links aus dem Rahmen kommt. Wenn ich jetzt die Remote für rechts nach links unter den Lenker bauen will sollte sie rechts aus dem Rahmen kommen. 
Weißt kompliziert ist denn das das zu bewerkstelligen? Wir schaffe ich es dass die Leitung aus dem linken Loch austritt. Habe bis jetzt nur Anleitungen gefunden bei denen bereits zuvor eine Leitung verlegt war....
LG gk


----------



## Tommyxx (21. Mai 2014)

Ragazzi tranquillamente Nessuno ha ricevuto la bic?
Alcuni notifica del corriere?


----------



## lakay (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo, die den capra pro bestellt haben. Habt ihr auch diese mail bekommen?
Leider gab es bei unserem Zulieferer BOS Suspension ein paar Probleme mit dem Versand und daher erhalten wir die Federelemente erst gegen

Ende nächster Woche und werden dann dein Bike direkt fertig montieren und ausliefern. 



Daher verschiebt sich der Auslieferungstermin leider um ein paar wenige Tage von KW 22 auf KW 23 (übernächste Woche)


----------



## srowaa (21. Mai 2014)

Ja habe ich auch bekommen:-( 

Aber Yt sagt:

Wir wünschen dir dennoch eine gute Zeit und freuen uns, dass du demnächst mit einem fetten Grinsen dein CAPRA durch die Berge scheuchst - glaub uns, jede Minute warten lohnt sich bei diesem Rad.


Beste Grüße
YT Industries


----------



## philippatko (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo lieber CAPRA Kunde,
wir wollten dich informieren, dass deine Ziege bereits im Stall steht und kurz davor ist sich endlich auf den Weg zu dir zu machen, um dir zu zeigen, dass du dich für eines der besten Mountainbikes am Markt entschieden hast.
Wir müssen dich nur noch um ein kleinwenig Geduld bitten - aber keine Angst wir reden nur von Tagen, nicht von Wochen.
Leider gab es bei unserem Zulieferer E13 ein paar Probleme mit dem Versand und daher erhalten wir die Laufräder erst gegen Ende dieser Woche und werden dann dein Bike direkt fertig montieren und ausliefern.
Daher verschiebt sich der Auslieferungstermin leider um ein paar wenige Tage von KW 21 auf KW 22 (nächste Woche)
Wir bedauern dies zutiefst, nur leider liegen manche Dinge nicht in unserer Hand. Bei einem so komplexen Produkt mit so vielen unterschiedlichen Teilen und Lieferanten wie einem Mountainbike kann es manchmal passieren, dass einer der Partner nicht rechtzeitig liefern kann und dann verzögert sich leider auch alles Weitere. Wir sind jedoch froh, dass es sich wirklich nur um wenige Tage handelt.
Wir wünschen dir dennoch eine gute Zeit und freuen uns, dass du demnächst mit einem fetten Grinsen dein CAPRA durch die Berge scheuchst - glaub uns, jede Minute warten lohnt sich bei diesem Rad.
Beste Grüße
YT Industries


----------



## greg12 (21. Mai 2014)

und es ist jedes jahr dasselbe, nur viel schlimmer als zuvor...
na wenigstens ist der sommer noch lange...


----------



## ale2812 (21. Mai 2014)

Viel schlimmer? 1 woche (voraussichtlich) Verspätung kann ich ertragen

Bin leider auch betroffen (e13)

Aber was ein zufall, dass auch bos nicht recht zeitig geliefert hat


----------



## srowaa (21. Mai 2014)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer? 1 woche (voraussichtlich) Verspätung kann ich ertragen
> 
> Bin leider auch betroffen (e13)
> 
> Aber was ein zufall, dass auch bos nicht recht zeitig geliefert hat




Das gleiche habe ich mir auch gedacht. Aber kann ja mal passieren und ne Woche geht auch! Aber draußen ist halt richtig geiles Wetter!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (21. Mai 2014)

Gut falls man kein anderes bike besitzt, ist es wirklich schmerzhaft nach den letzten wochen mit mistwetter


----------



## lakay (21. Mai 2014)

genau die email habe ich bekommen. unterschied: Bos ist schuld und dass es erst kw23 geschickt wird.


----------



## Swenio (22. Mai 2014)

hm... ich habe noch keine email über eine verspätung bekommen... ich soll meine capra laut bestellbestätigung in kw 24 bekommen...

ich hoffe, dass ich dann auch nicht mehr so lange warten muss... eine woche könnte ich noch verschmerzen... 

bin schon so aufgeregt


----------



## michi3 (22. Mai 2014)

Bin das Capra beim Bike Festival gefahren, könnt euch freuen auf das Gerät, fährt sich Hammer das Teil!


----------



## Swenio (22. Mai 2014)

Jetzt bin ich noch aufgeregter  !!!


----------



## DanZu (22. Mai 2014)

freu mich auch schon riesig auf das Capra.
hoffe es passt mit nächster Woche...


----------



## Mr.Spades (22. Mai 2014)

Bins Capra Comp1 in M auch am Gardasee übern Mt. Brione gefahren. Hab mich von Anfang an sauwohl gefühlt. Das Teil ist unglaublich bergab und bergauf sogar gefühlt angenehmer von der Sitzposition wie mein 301. Kommt bei mir in KW22.


----------



## ale2812 (22. Mai 2014)

Wie gross bist du?


----------



## Mr.Spades (22. Mai 2014)

Bin 1,84m. Und in M isses genau so wie ichs haben will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gernotkrinner (23. Mai 2014)

Kann nit sein! Bei 1,84 brauchst min. a XL... ;-)


----------



## Swenio (23. Mai 2014)

das klingt alles unfassbar gut...  habs auch in M bestellt bei 1,83... von den geo daten genau richtig für meine bedürfnisse...

ich freue mich auf auf unsere erfahrungsberichte und den austausch... das ist wie weihnachten als kleiner junge


----------



## Vomitory (23. Mai 2014)

Das Capra mag ein gutes Rad sein, aber die Lackqualität ist sehr bedenklich. Hier gab es besonders am Hinterbau (Achsaufnahme am kleinsten Ritzel) enorme Abnutzungsspuren sowie extrem viele Haarrisse am Tretlager auf der Oberseite (Abgang zu Sitz- und Unterrohr). Ich glaub da hilft noch nichtmal abkleben. Die Macken im ungeschützten Bereich der Kettenstrebe nach einem Testival sind dagegen klar.
Die Aussage bezieht sich auf ein Capra mit BOS Fahrwerk, welches als Testbike am Gardasee unterwegs war. Bei den Alu-Modellen ist alles top.
Das hat mich ein wenig geschockt, auch wenn mich das Thema Lack sonst weniger interessiert.

Wünsch euch trotzdem "Happy Trails"


----------



## fone (23. Mai 2014)

Vomitory schrieb:


> Haarrisse am Tretlager auf der Oberseite (Abgang zu Sitz- und Unterrohr).


das hört sich ja fies an...


----------



## mhedder (23. Mai 2014)

Vomitory schrieb:


> ...
> Die Aussage bezieht sich auf ein Capra mit BOS Fahrwerk, welches als Testbike am Gardasee unterwegs war. Bei den Alu-Modellen ist alles top.
> ...



Hä, verstehe ich nicht...das Capra gibt es doch nur in Carbon, oder?

Gruß Marc


----------



## Vomitory (23. Mai 2014)

Meine mit Alu-Modellen die anderen Bikes aus der YT-Palette, z.B. Tues Downhiller und Co. Klar gibt es das Capra nur als Carbon-Variante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (23. Mai 2014)

Weiß ja nicht, ob man von einem Testbike, was von dutzenden Menschen geschreddert wird auf die Serienbikes verallgemeinern kann.


----------



## mhedder (24. Mai 2014)

Vomitory schrieb:


> Meine mit Alu-Modellen die anderen Bikes aus der YT-Palette, z.B. Tues Downhiller und Co. Klar gibt es das Capra nur als Carbon-Variante.


Ah, okay alles klar.

Gruß Marc


----------



## luxaltera (24. Mai 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Weiß ja nicht, ob man von einem Testbike, was von dutzenden Menschen geschreddert wird auf die Serienbikes verallgemeinern kann.


 
Man kann sich so jedenfalls vorstellen wie das Ding nach einiger zeit fahren aussieht... Und man kann es mit anderen Bikes vergleichen welche das selbe Treatment bekommen haben...


----------



## no name2606 (24. Mai 2014)

Haarrisse im tretlager bereich....
Ob das wegen der mangelnden steifigkeit her resultiert?


----------



## ale2812 (24. Mai 2014)

Kann ja eigtl nur daher kommen

War das an jedem bike oder nur eins?


----------



## Vomitory (25. Mai 2014)

Ich habe mir nur ein Bike angeschaut. Der Einwand einer einfachen Testbike-Lackierung ist möglich, ich persönlich glaub aber nicht daran. 

Gruß


----------



## Swenio (25. Mai 2014)

Wir baldigen Besitzer können diese Lacksache ja mal im Auge behalten und uns gegenseitig informieren... Bzw. hier berichten...


----------



## microbat (26. Mai 2014)

Frage: Haarrisse im Lack oder im Material ?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wo ist der Unterschied, ob ein Testbike zwei Wochen lang von allen möglichen Leuten getreten wird
oder ob man selbst sein eigenes ein Jahr lang durch die Gegend scheucht?
Entweder das Material hält oder eben nicht. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thema Rahmensteifigkeit: nachdem das Mountainbike Magazin mal wieder einen Test abgelassen hatte, 
im welchen dem Capra eine grottige Rahmensteifigkeit attestiert wurde, besuchte ich YT und fragte den erst besten 
nach diesem "Test". Die vom MB hätten die Lenkkopfsteifigkeit über die gesamte Rahmenlänge ermittelt.
Es wurde also nicht nur die Steifigkeit im Lenkkopf ermittelt, sondern der Flex über den gesamten Rahmen hinweg.
Die Lenkkopfsteifigkeit des Capra sei auf dem Niveau (oder besser) vom Tues (Alu DH Bike).


----------



## supermanlovers (26. Mai 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> Die Lenkkopfsteifigkeit des Capra sei auf dem Niveau (oder besser) vom Tues (Alu DH Bike).



Was ja erstmal nichts aussagt. 
Spürbaren Flex am Steuerrohr empfinde ich auf jeden Fall als unangenehm. Am Hinterbau oder Tretlager ist es mir dagegen egal.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Swenio (26. Mai 2014)

Es wird so sein wie immer... es wird erst mal viel gemunkelt, geraten, interpretiert und befürchtet...

und am ende ist alles halb so dramatisch... wir werden ja sehen, wie sich das bike verhält... noch zwei wochen...

und dann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (26. Mai 2014)

Ich sag nur 5 jahre garantie


----------



## gernotkrinner (27. Mai 2014)

Weiß von euch wer ob yt  Zubehör, wie Dämpferpumpe, Volumensspacer, etc. Mitliefert?


----------



## Caprista (27. Mai 2014)

Mähäää, nächste Woche ist Weihnachten


----------



## srowaa (27. Mai 2014)

Jemand schon eine Trackingnummer bekommen?


----------



## Swenio (28. Mai 2014)

bisher noch nicht... ich bin aber auch erst übernächste woche dran...

leute bitte zeigt mir die ersten fotos, wenn es was zu zeigen gibt... oder sehr cool wäre auch eine zeitrafferaufnahme von dem zusammenbau...


----------



## ale2812 (28. Mai 2014)

Also drei fotos? VR rein und lenker gerade


----------



## cycophilipp (28. Mai 2014)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Also drei fotos? VR rein und lenker gerade


Aufbauvideo mit drei Bilder - ist in ca. 1/8 Sekunde vorbei bei 25fps


----------



## Swenio (28. Mai 2014)

ich habe an so was gedacht


----------



## fone (28. Mai 2014)

was macht der die ganze zeit?
lenker montieren und laufräder einsetzen in nur 16 Minuten!

so übermäßig spannend ist das jetzt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (28. Mai 2014)

Du hast die Pedale vergessen.


----------



## fone (28. Mai 2014)

ah, ok, dann passt das wieder mit der zeit


----------



## DanZu (28. Mai 2014)

nächste Woche soll es soweit sein *freu*
Hoffentlich liefert diese Alpha Spedition schnell 

Kann es nichtmehr erwarten, will endlich mit der Ziege biken...

Allen die es bereits diese Woche bekommen sollten, schonmal viel Spass und ich möchte Bilder sehen!


----------



## Kesan (28. Mai 2014)

So eben eine Mail erhalten das mein Comp 2 heute an DHL übergeben worden ist und am Freitag geliefert wird .


----------



## Swenio (28. Mai 2014)

Ganz ehrlich... Auch wenn ich niemanden von euch kenne... Ich freu mich für euch... 

Und selber werde ich immer unruhiger... Noch zwei Wochen ... Urlaub ist bereits für die lieferwoche eingereicht...


----------



## Lamyluu (28. Mai 2014)

Aaaaauspack Fotos bittee... :-D viel Spaß euch allen, weihnachten wooohoooo... Bin erst in Woche 25 dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## empik (28. Mai 2014)

Ich hab auch heute die Versandankündigung bekommen, mit dabei die Hinweise zur Handhabung von Carbon:

"Spannen Sie Ihr Fahrrad nie an einem Carbonrohr oder einer Carbonsattelstütze in die Klemmbacken eines Montageständers oder Radtransportträger"

Das würde ja heißen dass ich das Rad mit den meisten Radträgern nicht mitnehmen kann - stimmt das?


----------



## Kesan (28. Mai 2014)

empik schrieb:


> Ich hab auch heute die Versandankündigung bekommen, mit dabei die Hinweise zur Handhabung von Carbon:
> 
> "Spannen Sie Ihr Fahrrad nie an einem Carbonrohr oder einer Carbonsattelstütze in die Klemmbacken eines Montageständers oder Radtransportträger"
> 
> Das würde ja heißen dass ich das Rad mit den meisten Radträgern nicht mitnehmen kann - stimmt das?



Das stimmt schon soweit , aber bei vielen Radtransportträger werden aber die Laufräder in die Schienen mit Gurten gespannt . Der Halter dient eher dazu nur noch damit das Bike nicht umher wackelt, den muss man ja nicht all zu fest spannen oder man zieht die Reverb etwas raus spannt dann im Klemmbereich der Reverb


----------



## lakay (29. Mai 2014)

empik schrieb:


> Ich hab auch heute die Versandankündigung bekommen, mit dabei die Hinweise zur Handhabung von Carbon:
> 
> "Spannen Sie Ihr Fahrrad nie an einem Carbonrohr oder einer Carbonsattelstütze in die Klemmbacken eines Montageständers oder Radtransportträger"
> 
> Das würde ja heißen dass ich das Rad mit den meisten Radträgern nicht mitnehmen kann - stimmt das?



Ist deins ein Capra Pro? Meins sollte diese Woche verschickt werden, aber wegen einer spät Lieferung von BOS anscheinend erst nächste Woche. hmmm


----------



## empik (30. Mai 2014)

Nein, meins ist ein Capra Comp 2.

lt. YT e-mail:
"Für Sendungen mit der Lieferadresse in Deutschland bzw. in einem EU-Ausland bedeutet dies, dass Du innerhalb der nächsten zwei Werktage von DHL eine Mail mit deiner Tracking Nummer bekommst."

Ich nehm mal an dass das Rad dann Anfang nächster Woche kommt.


----------



## Kesan (31. Mai 2014)

Auslieferungszustand 14,14 Kg ohne Pedale in Grösse M. Mit anderen Reifen hinten MountainKing Protection, leichtere Schwalbe 19A Schläuche v+h, Bremse hinten auf 180mm reduziert, Sram XG 1080 Kassette , Syntace Vector Carbon Lenker + Superforce Vorbau , jetzt inkl. Syntace #9 Pedale und VDO Tacho 13,80 Kg. Leitungen sind noch etwas lang vorne. Die Syntace Teile hatte ich noch von mein alten MTB . Sonst macht es bereits richtig Laune.
Als Zubehör waren aus Anleitungen nur ein Entlüftungskit für die Reverb drin sonst nichts, keine Dämpferpumpe oder Token für die Pike.


----------



## ride-FX (31. Mai 2014)

gar nicht mal so leicht.


----------



## ale2812 (31. Mai 2014)

Heftiges gewichtsplus

Hatte eher mit +300 g gerechnet


----------



## gernotkrinner (31. Mai 2014)

Kesan schrieb:


> Als Zubehör waren aus Anleitungen nur ein Entlüftungskit für die Reverb drin sonst nichts, keine Dämpferpumpe oder Token für die Pike.



Ein Bike ohne Dämpferpumpe auszuliefern find ich schon schwach. Ich hab ja eine, aber wenn das für jemanden das erste Bike dieser Art ist kann er sich gleich noch eine Pumpe dazukaufen...


----------



## Racer90 (31. Mai 2014)

Ja, Buuuhhhh! Und eine Luftpumpe für die Reifen und ein Inbusset für die Vorbauhöhe ist auch nicht mit dabei -  schwach 

Ich bin mit meinem Wicked noch gut bedient, freue mich aber auf die Probefahrt mit Kumpels Capra Pro 

Viel Spaß allen künftigen Ziegen-Reitern!


----------



## Kharne (31. Mai 2014)

Lieber kein Werkzeug als nen "Drehmomentschlüssel" ala Canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gernotkrinner (31. Mai 2014)

Bei anderen Versendern sind sogar alle benötigten Inbus schlüssel, und auch eine billigversion zum Messen von Drehmomenten dabei. Und eine Dämpferpumpe sollte bei 2 Federelementen des gleichen Herstellers auch noch drinnen sein. Kostet praktisch nix ist aber doch ein Service am Kunden...


----------



## michi3 (31. Mai 2014)

Also Dämpferpumpe und Tokens für die Pike gehören aber eigentlich schon zum neuen Bike, das ist sicher nicht zu viel verlangt.


----------



## dj_holgie (31. Mai 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Lieber kein Werkzeug als nen "Drehmomentschlüssel" ala Canyon



Das Ding taugt und ist ziemlich genau. Für Leute die keine Lust haben 100€ für nen Dremo auszugeben durchaus sinnvoll.


----------



## mamo80 (1. Juni 2014)

Kesan schrieb:


> Auslieferungszustand 14,14 Kg ohne Pedale in Grösse M.




na bumm, da ist mein ur altes remedy mit marzocchi *Feder*gabel sogar leichter... bald stimmt der satz - _carbon statt kondition_ - gar nicht mehr. hehe


----------



## Swenio (1. Juni 2014)

Nachdem jetzt viel am Gewicht gemault wurde, interessiert mich eher das Fahrverhalten ... Bergab und bergauf ... 

Noch eine woche ...


----------



## mdk187? (3. Juni 2014)

Ich will ja jetzt kein Erbsenzähler sein. Aber über 600g Gewichtsunterschied?? Vielleicht wurde ja mit Stahldämpfer gewogen ;-)


----------



## gernotkrinner (3. Juni 2014)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Ich will ja jetzt kein Erbsenzähler sein. Aber über 600g Gewichtsunterschied?? Vielleicht wurde ja mit Stahldämpfer gewogen ;-)


Vielleicht wurde ja eine Waage verwendet die nicht geeicht war? 
Mir ist's wurst obs 600g mehr oder weniger wiegt, Hauptsache es fährt sich gut....


----------



## Kesan (3. Juni 2014)

Ja die Waage ist nicht geeicht , wurde mit der Feedback Sports Waage die man in den Montageständer spannt gewogen. Foto ist bei den Gewichten drin und die Angabe wurde für Grösse S gemacht so jedenfalls meine info. Wenn man dann noch bedenkt das ziemlich schwere Reifen vorne und hinten montiert waren wo jeder ziemlich genau bei 990 Gramm gelegen ist und Schäuche wo jeder 270 Gramm wog, find ich es persönlich nicht mehr so wild. Und dann noch vorne und hinten 200mm Scheiben, so jedenfalls rede ich mir das Gewicht schön. 
Und es fährt sich verdammt gut. Bergauf kommt man hoch , gibt sicherlich schnellere. Aber wo ich das 1. mal auf den Trail war , dachte ich nur wie Geil geht das den. Das Bike vermittelte eine unglaubliche Sicherheit, ich fühlte mich direkt wohl auf dem Bike. Lässt sich spielerisch fahren und dennoch stabil. Vor allem der Hinterbau gefiel mir erst auf dem Trail so richtig und deutlich besser wie mein Speci Enduro vorher, fühlt sich einfach nach mehr Federweg an und rauscht auch nicht so wie das Enduro durch den Federweg , der Hinterbau wirkt einfach aktiver. Auf normalen Touren wippt der Dämpfer offen ein klein wenig zuviel mit geschlossener Druckstufe geht es ziemlich gut. Aber muss mir wohl noch so ein Token besorgen für die Pike die hat mir ein wenig zu Progession zum ende hin.


----------



## gernotkrinner (3. Juni 2014)

Kesan schrieb:


> Aber muss mir wohl noch so ein Token besorgen für die Pike die hat mir ein wenig zu Progession zum ende hin.


Leider gibt's die noch nirgends. Bei Bike-components kann man sie zwar bestellen aber die Lieferzeit ist 20 tage oder mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Penguin (3. Juni 2014)

Bei dem Gewicht *muss *der Rahmen doch stabil sein wie ein Panzer, also unabhängig davon wie stark das Bike nun flext, wird einfach mehr Material benutzt, ergo dickere Wandstärken. Oder kann jemand mal die Frage beantworten, warum es nu so schwer ist??


----------



## Kesan (3. Juni 2014)

Die Frage warum kann wohl nur YT beantworten. Im Mountainbike Test war das Comp 1 auch schwerer wie angegeben


----------



## tschu77 (3. Juni 2014)

Wie viel sind eigentlich schon ausgeliefert ???  Wenn ich BOS und E13 verbaue sollte ich vielleicht vor dem Auslieferungsterminen die Teile bestellen und nicht erst wenn der Kunde das Bike bezahlt, bzw. anbezahlt hat.
Will nicht meckern, ich finde das Bike selber geil, ... aber richtig finde ich das nicht


----------



## hoschik (3. Juni 2014)

also ich finde die ABweichung beim Gewicht vollkommen im Rahmen, Comp2 ist doch mit 13,50kg angegeben, die 14,14 sind nichtmal 5% Abweichung,

Wenn man bedenkt dass die 13,50 beim S Rahmen sind, kann man das noch mehr vernachlässigen, wer selber schonmal ein Bike aufgebaut hat wird mir zustimmen dass man nie das Gewicht erreicht was man sich vorher errechnet, selbst wenn man die Teile alle einzeln gewogen hat. Allein bei den Reifen schwanken die Gewichte teilweise sehr stark. Das Capra ist ja auch mit recht stabilen Parts ausgestattet, das Gewicht geht da schon in Ordnung. Für IBC kann man sich des ja auch mit sinnlosem Leichbaukrams aufbauen, wenn man eh nicht vor hat damit zu fahren


----------



## hubsi89 (3. Juni 2014)

Ich unterstell yt und co mal, dass sie einkauf usw. ganz gut im griff haben. Bei zig bestellten bikes, zig komponenten, ... Gestehe ich ihnen eine/zwei wochen auf oder ab gerne zu.


----------



## DennisS (3. Juni 2014)

Die werden erst bestellen wenn sie die nötige Liquidität dazu haben, also nachdem ihr bezahlt habt ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschu77 (3. Juni 2014)

DennisS schrieb:


> Die werden erst bestellen wenn sie die nötige Liquidität dazu haben, also nachdem ihr bezahlt habt ;-)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


Finde ich eine falsche Firmenpolitik


----------



## DennisS (3. Juni 2014)

tschu77 schrieb:


> Finde ich eine falsche Firmenpolitik


Naja wenn bos Zahlung innerhalb von kurzer zeit wollen und nicht auf ziel geht es nicht anders. Man kann nicht als saisonverkäufer ewig viel auf sparen, machen die meisten so vermutlich....

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ale2812 (3. Juni 2014)

Erz doch bitte nicht solchen Müll


----------



## Paran0id (3. Juni 2014)

Irgenwoher muss der Preis ja kommen. Lagerhaltung ist damit so gut wie ausgeschlossen. Dich zwingt ja keiner so was zu kaufen.


----------



## DennisS (3. Juni 2014)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Erz doch bitte nicht solchen Müll


Und was lässt dich daraus schließen dass ich Müll erzähle ?
Ich habe es lediglich als erklärende Theorie angebracht, kann auch ganz anders sein. Nur grad wenn du einmal in der Saison verkaufst  bzw erst sobald die neuen modelle raus sind.... Hast du sonst Schwierigkeiten is einfach so.
Is dir klar was die ganzen teile kosten ? Denk mal n bissl drüber nach!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lakay (3. Juni 2014)

Habe heute Vormittag die Trackingnr. vom capra pro bekommen.
Dann steht da aber ein text was ich nicht wirklich verstehe. Entweder wurde es versendet oder wird es erst gebaut und dann versendet. hmmm :c
DER STATUS DER SENDUNG KANN BIS ZU --- 7 --- WERKTAGE UNVERÄNDERT BLEIBEN, DA AB DEM ZEITPUNKT DES ERHALTS DIESER MAIL DEIN 
BIKE IN DIE MONTAGE GEHT UND NACH FERTIGSTELLUNG VERSENDET WIRD. DAHER BITTEN WIR DICH, DIE FOLGENDEN 7 WERKTAGE ABZUWARTEN
BIS DU DICH NACH DEM VERBLEIB DEINER SENDUNG BEI UNS ERKUNDIGST.
Solltest du zum Zeitpunkt der Auslieferung nicht zuhause sein, erhältst du vom DHL-Boten eine Nachricht, und das Paket wird normalerweise bei der nächstgelegenen Poststelle ca. 7 Tage zur Abholung aufbewahrt.


----------



## Kesan (3. Juni 2014)

DennisS schrieb:


> Die werden erst bestellen wenn sie die nötige Liquidität dazu haben, also nachdem ihr bezahlt habt ;-)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk





tschu77 schrieb:


> Finde ich eine falsche Firmenpolitik



Versteh euer Problem jetzt nicht ganz, besser Ihr informiert euch mal besser. Sie bieten genauso die Möglichkeit per Nachnahme dann wird erst bezahlt wenn der Karton inkl. Bike vor der Haustür steht , so hab ich das gemacht. Bei Vorkasse , so war die Aussage bei Bestellung, hätte man erst ein paar Tage vor Montage zahlen müssen. Anfang März wo ich bestellt habe wollte YT noch kein Geld von mir.


----------



## DennisS (3. Juni 2014)

@Kesan
Ich hab kein Problem :-D 
Ich sage lediglich je schneller eine Firma ihr Geld hat desto besser für sie !

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gernotkrinner (3. Juni 2014)

Es steht ja ausdrücklich im Bestellmail: "
Bitte überweise den Betrag bis spätestens 10 Werktage vor Verfügbarkeit auf nachfolgendes Konto. Sobald deine Zahlung eingegangen ist, erhältst du von uns eine Bestätigungsmail."

So viel zu diesem Thema...


----------



## ale2812 (3. Juni 2014)

DennisS schrieb:


> Und was lässt dich daraus schließen dass ich Müll erzähle ?
> Ich habe es lediglich als erklärende Theorie angebracht, kann auch ganz anders sein. Nur grad wenn du einmal in der Saison verkaufst  bzw erst sobald die neuen modelle raus sind.... Hast du sonst Schwierigkeiten is einfach so.
> Is dir klar was die ganzen teile kosten ? Denk mal n bissl drüber nach!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



Ja eben eine Theorie, die Müll ist, sonst sollte ein Unternehnen am 2.Januar von allen Zulieferern für die JahresProduktion beliefert werden?
Lagerhaltungskosten mal als Stichwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (3. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich so einen geilen Hobel in Aussicht hätte würde ich mir über den ganzen "Schrott" mit der Warterei und allen Gehirngespinsten dazu keine Gedanken machen.
Die Betonung liegt auf "wenn".
Also, WENN ich dieses geile Spielzeug innerhalb der nächsten 2 oder 3 Wochen.... (von mir aus auch Monaten)...bekommen würde, würde mir vor Freude glatt ein Ei in der Hose zerplatzen. Das bike ist allein schon wegen der verbauten parts KEIN Griff ins Klo. Ich bin nicht der größte YT Freund, allerdings wird die Firma mit dem Capra bestimmt einen fetten Fußstapfen nach vorne machen!

...nur meine Meinung...

Allen zukünftigen Capra-usern viel Spaß beim biken! Hinterlasst Eure Eindrücke (und Fotos) bitte genau HIER. Danke!


----------



## tschu77 (3. Juni 2014)

DennisS schrieb:


> @Kesan
> Ich hab kein Problem :-D
> Ich sage lediglich je schneller eine Firma ihr Geld hat desto besser für sie !
> 
> ...





DennisS schrieb:


> @Kesan
> Ich hab kein Problem :-D
> Ich sage lediglich je schneller eine Firma ihr Geld hat desto besser für sie !
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk




Hast du dein bike schon ? März war vor 3 Monaten. Habe meinen Händler heute gefragt wie lange er braucht mir ein Norco Range  zu bestellen und liefern   6 Tage hat er gesagt. 
Lieber ein Tausender mehr ausgegeben, dafür schnell,  freundlich, Cash bei Auslieferung und wenn was kaputt geht oder etwas ist ....  ??

 Fahr ich zum Händler,  gebe es ab, bekomme ein Testbike so lang es eben dauert ......... fahre wieder hin........... hole es ab und weiter geht's. ....


was machst du und wie lang dauert sowie bei euch ??? Sommer vorbei ???


----------



## Kesan (3. Juni 2014)

Ja hab mein Bike schon, es wurde mit einer Woche Verspätung ausgeliefert. Da kann ich persönlich nicht jammern, Kommunikation war einwandfrei bei mir. Im März wurde es vorgestellt, ab KW 21 sollte die Auslieferung beginnen und ich hab es KW 22 erhalten und per Nachnahme bezahlt. Soll schon mal öfters vorkommen das zwischen Vorstellung eines neuen Produktes und tatsächlichen möglichen Erwerb im Handel ein paar Wochen vergehen können. Allerdings wenn ich jetzt sehe wie die aktuelle Verfügbarkeit des Capras ist würde ich mir sehr wahrscheinlich auch was anderes kaufen, die Nachfrage scheint da zu sein. Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile Händler oder Versender . 
Ich hab mich für den Preisvorteil entschieden, für ein Bike mit entsprechend guter Ausstattung (Rockshox Pike RCT3, Monarch Plus usw.) und trotzdem 2x10 Schaltung, mit abfahrtsorientierter Geometrie und Park Freigabe .


----------



## tschu77 (3. Juni 2014)

Kesan schrieb:


> Ja hab mein Bike schon, es wurde mit einer Woche Verspätung ausgeliefert. Da kann ich persönlich nicht jammern, Kommunikation war einwandfrei bei mir. Im März wurde es vorgestellt, ab KW 21 sollte die Auslieferung beginnen und ich hab es KW 22 erhalten und per Nachnahme bezahlt. Soll schon mal öfters vorkommen das zwischen Vorstellung eines neuen Produktes und tatsächlichen möglichen Erwerb im Handel ein paar Wochen vergehen können. Allerdings wenn ich jetzt sehe wie die aktuelle Verfügbarkeit des Capras ist würde ich mir sehr wahrscheinlich auch was anderes kaufen, die Nachfrage scheint da zu sein. Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile Händler oder Versender .
> Ich hab mich für den Preisvorteil entschieden, für ein Bike mit entsprechend guter Ausstattung (Rockshox Pike RCT3, Monarch Plus usw.) und trotzdem 2x10 Schaltung, mit abfahrtsorientierter Geometrie und Park Freigabe .[/QUOTE
> 
> Cool das du es schon hast. Und ich hoffe du hast auch lange Spaß daran. Ausstattung ist Ja sowieso top !!  Die Lieferzeiten bei einer jetzigen Bestellung sind ja krank. Wer kauft das dann noch ?


----------



## Mr.Spades (4. Juni 2014)

Meins ist nun auch da! Comp1. Perfekt!


----------



## Lamyluu (4. Juni 2014)

Wie empfindet ihr die Qualität der Lackierung? Alles wie man es erwartet? Uuuh noch 2 Wochen


----------



## hawk77 (4. Juni 2014)

so da so viele warten , bike von meinem Kumpel kam gestern  Ist endlos begeistert von dem Bike, hat jedoch die Griffe gleich getauscht.
Das warten lohnt sich also 

Achso: Bike ist Größe L


----------



## Swenio (4. Juni 2014)

Ich halte es nicht mehr aus!!!!!!!


----------



## Schorsch2905 (4. Juni 2014)

Das Gerät ist sensationell. Hab mein Comp2 in M seit Freitag und bin seitdem 6000hm drauf geradelt. Bergab traumhaft aber die große Überraschung ist bergauf. Das tritt sich auch über lange Strecken extrem entspannt.
Freut euch drauf ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swenio (4. Juni 2014)

Auch das klingt gut und erleichtert mich... Dann werde ich es wohl in fünf Wochen mit in die Alpen nehmen... Wenn es denn nächste wöche kommt


----------



## lakay (4. Juni 2014)

Mr.Spades schrieb:


> Meins ist nun auch da! Comp1. Perfekt!


Hey, wie lang hat es bei dir gedauert, seit dem Erhalt der Trackingnr. bis die es wirklich weggeschickt haben? Ich habe zwar gestern eine Tracking nr. bekommen, aber status ist immer noch dasselbe: " Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt"


----------



## Mr.Spades (4. Juni 2014)

Trackingnummer kam gestern. Heute wars bei mir. Sollte aber auch schon letzte Woche nach Ankündigung von YT ankommen. Hat sich vll. durch den Feiertag alles ein wenig verschoben.


----------



## DennisS (5. Juni 2014)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Ja eben eine Theorie, die Müll ist, sonst sollte ein Unternehnen am 2.Januar von allen Zulieferern für die JahresProduktion beliefert werden?
> Lagerhaltungskosten mal als Stichwort


Nein nicht für das ganz Jahr, aber die nachbestellung ist normalerweise an die Nachfrage vorher gekoppelt. Darum denke ich das yt aus Liquiditätsgründen die teile erst bestellt, bzw zahlt wenn schon Geld eingegangen ist. Ist auch egal wie oft sie bestellen, aber anscheinend ist es ja so. Mal ganz ab davon: je eher ich Geld habe desto eher kann ich damit Wirtschaften!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## marcel_002 (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mir gerade die 16 zurückliegenden Seiten durchgelesen.  Ich bin 183 groß und schwanke noch ein wenig zwischen M u. L. Nach Anruf bei YT wurde mir zu L geraten. Außerdem wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass ich zum Auslieferungstermin KW44 mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit schon 2015er Parts verbaut bekomme.
Eigentlich wollte ich mir ein Radon Slide Carbon kaufen, jedoch wurde mir von einem Mechaniker im H&S Megastore aufgrund  zahlreicher Rahmenbrüche davon abgeraten. Dann doch lieber ein Kilo +.
Wenn ich die Geo Daten mit meinem 2011er Rocky Slayer 18" vergleiche ist der Reach 5mm länger. Allerdings ist mir das Slayer mit 50mm Vorbau auch was klein. Mit 70er passt es wieder. Sitzwinkel sind gleich, Lenkwinkel vom Slayer 1° Steiler. Ach misst...kann mich nicht entscheiden.


----------



## ale2812 (5. Juni 2014)

Bei mir waren 2 token dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gernotkrinner (5. Juni 2014)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Bei mir waren 2 token dabei


Eigenartig dass das unterschiedlich ausgeliefert wird....


----------



## Kesan (5. Juni 2014)

Da muss ich nochmal nachfragen wegen den Token, bei mir war nichts dabei.
Hier versucht wohl noch jemand Gewinn zu machen mit dem Capra Pro, hoffe er erzählt dem Käufer das die 5 Jahre Garantie sowie Crash Replacement (SAI heist das bei YT) nur für den Erstbesitzer gilt. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/111369991360?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## marcel_002 (5. Juni 2014)

Habe gerade die Bestellung für ein Comp 1 in L getätigt. Liefertermin KW44. Da heißt es, geduldig warten.


----------



## Rocky_M (5. Juni 2014)

tschu77 schrieb:


> Habe meinen Händler heute gefragt wie lange er braucht mir ein Norco Range  zu bestellen und liefern   6 Tage hat er gesagt.


 Seltsam. Hat Dein Händler denn aktuell bei Norco nachgefragt? Mein Händler meinte vor ungefähr drei Wochen, es gäbe frühestens im August wieder Range-Lieferungen. Aktuell wandert ja wegen der Brüche die gesamte Produktion in die Schrottpresse...

Ach ja, das Capra Pro würde mir auch sehr gefallen. Aber ein Rad ohne Flaschenhalter ist irgendwie ein no go...


----------



## gernotkrinner (5. Juni 2014)

Kannst ja auch am Lenker befestigen. Beim Abifahren brauchst den eh nit....
http://www.amazon.de/Schwarzer-Lenker-Flaschenhalter-Shimano-Schriftzug/dp/B001G77GHG


----------



## turbo-555 (5. Juni 2014)

Kesan schrieb:


> Da muss ich nochmal nachfragen wegen den Token, bei mir war nichts dabei.
> Hier versucht wohl noch jemand Gewinn zu machen mit dem Capra Pro, hoffe er erzählt dem Käufer das die 5 Jahre Garantie sowie Crash Replacement (SAI heist das bei YT) nur für den Erstbesitzer gilt.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/111369991360?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




Ich hab Ihm vorgeschlagen seine Bestellung zu übernehmen (da meine Capra Pro in November geliefert wird), er hat 4650.- euro gefragt...Ich werde bis November warten


----------



## 2Dirty (6. Juni 2014)

So ein Mist, als Liefertermin war *KW25* geplant, habe zur Sicherheit mal gefragt ob es klappen wird:
"Leider ist Bei Bos eine Verzögerung für die Charge der Produktion angekündigt in der Ihre Order fällt.
Wir werden bis Mittwoch Donnerstag kommende Woche genauere Informationen diesbezüglich an die betroffenen Kunden
weitergeben und dann auch den exakten Liefertermin, der voraussichtlich 2-2,5 Wochen später sein wird."


----------



## Swenio (6. Juni 2014)

Ich leide mit Dir... habe heute eine Mail bekommen, dass sich mein Auslieferungstermin auch um eine Woche von KW 24 auf 25 verzögert... 

Allerdings habe ich im März bestellt... und bei der Wartezeit kommt es auf eine Woche nun auch nicht mehr an...


----------



## hubsi89 (6. Juni 2014)

same here.... mich bringt die eine Woche auch nicht um, wobei sich langsam jeder Tag schon wie eine Woche anfühlt!


----------



## alpinea310 (6. Juni 2014)

Hat schon jemand ein capra pro ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velo-X (6. Juni 2014)

Schwanke zwischen Pro und Comp1.
Hat jemand schon die Gelegenheit gehabt beide Probe zu fahren?


----------



## lakay (6. Juni 2014)

Hallo, vielleicht kennt sich wer aus.
Ist das normal? Seit Mittwoch gibt es kein Update von DHL? Ist das schon wem passiert? DHL DE, DHL AT, POST at angerufen und die haben kein Schimmer wo das Paket genau ist. Dass es 2 Tage aussortiert wird, kann doch nicht normal sein oder? Außerdem wurde es als "Premium Paket" versendet.... oje oje... :C
Di, 03.06.2014 10:58 Uhr  --  Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt. 
 Mi, 04.06.2014 17:29 Uhr  Nohra, Deutschland  Die Auslands-Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.


----------



## philippatko (6. Juni 2014)

hab das erste mail von yt am 26. bekommen, auf der dhl seite stand dann nach ein paar tagen dass es jetzt bei der post.at sei (mit link zur verfolgung) und am 3. hab ichs von der post geliefert bekommen, 
also musst dich noch gedulden, dafür ist das rad top!


----------



## MikeGa (6. Juni 2014)

Hatte mal sowas mit der Auslandssendung. Die hatten tatsächlich den Barcode der sonst noch auf dem Karton war gescannt und das Paket sonst wo hingeschickt. Will Dir aber keine Angst machen...
Gruß Mike


----------



## lakay (6. Juni 2014)

philippatko schrieb:


> hab das erste mail von yt am 26. bekommen, auf der dhl seite stand dann nach ein paar tagen dass es jetzt bei der post.at sei (mit link zur verfolgung) und am 3. hab ichs von der post geliefert bekommen,
> also musst dich noch gedulden, dafür ist das rad top!



Naja dass es so lange im start packetzentrum bleibt hätte ich nie gedacht.  Danke, werde wohl bis dienstag schauen. 

beste grüße,
mario :c


----------



## Kharne (6. Juni 2014)

Das ist typisch DHL, daran sieht man a) wann sie mal wieder überlastet sind und b) wer am Besten zahlt


----------



## hawk77 (7. Juni 2014)

macht euch keine Sorgen, bei meinem Kumpel kam das bike vor der Trackingnummer, am gleichen Tag, haha


----------



## SteBu309 (7. Juni 2014)

Seit knapp 2,5 Wochen da. Absolut traumhaft down und Uphill der wahnsinn 
Bei meiner Größe 1,86 hab ich mir des Comp 2 in M geholt. Bin absolut zufrieden!


----------



## Mr.Spades (7. Juni 2014)

Ebenfalls die erste Ausfahrt getätigt.  Capra Comp 1 M pimped with Saint v+h.  Bin 184cm groß.  GEIL.  Nur kommt hinten noch n anderer Reifen drauf und ich switch auf 30T. Das Fahrwerk rockt.   Bild folgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hawk77 (9. Juni 2014)

so paar neue capra bilders  durfte es heute auch mal anfingern und mit fahren, hammerbike keine frage


----------



## Mr.Spades (9. Juni 2014)

Mr.Spades schrieb:


> Ebenfalls die erste Ausfahrt getätigt.  Capra Comp 1 M pimped with Saint v+h.  Bin 184cm groß.  GEIL.  Nur kommt hinten noch n anderer Reifen drauf und ich switch auf 30T. Das Fahrwerk rockt.   Bild folgt.




Hier das Bild:




Jetzt fehlt nur noch hinten n anderer Schlappen und ne Sattelklemme mit Hebel.


----------



## OliRay (10. Juni 2014)

Absolut krasses teil. Glückwunsch!!!!

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Penguin (10. Juni 2014)

In der Natura sieht's nochmal geiler aus, ich finde alle 3 Designs toll 
Im Gegensatz zu den aktuellen Wicked, da kriegt man YT-gemäß immer noch Augenkrebs von


----------



## Swenio (10. Juni 2014)

alles sehr schöne Ziegen


----------



## seibukan (10. Juni 2014)

Kesan schrieb:


> Auslieferungszustand 14,14 Kg ohne Pedale in Grösse M. Mit anderen Reifen hinten MountainKing Protection, leichtere Schwalbe 19A Schläuche v+h, Bremse hinten auf 180mm reduziert, Sram XG 1080 Kassette , Syntace Vector Carbon Lenker + Superforce Vorbau , jetzt inkl. Syntace #9 Pedale und VDO Tacho 13,80 Kg. Leitungen sind noch etwas lang vorne. Die Syntace Teile hatte ich noch von mein alten MTB . Sonst macht es bereits richtig Laune.
> Als Zubehör waren aus Anleitungen nur ein Entlüftungskit für die Reverb drin sonst nichts, keine Dämpferpumpe oder Token für die Pike.



super schönes bike aber 
zu schwer :-(
Ohne Dämpferpumpe - ja wo gibt's denn so was?
Lassen sich die nicht tubeless fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen!
Wie lange ist es bei YT Erfahrungsgemäß möglich, ein Modell zu bestellen? Gibt es irgendwelche bekannten Fristen? Oder löst das Modell/Design des darauffolgenden Jahres das diesjährige ab?


----------



## seibukan (10. Juni 2014)

Kann mal jemand bitte das Gewicht der grünen Ziege posten, vielleicht zufällig in M?

Danke!


----------



## marcel_002 (10. Juni 2014)

deralteser schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Wie lange ist es bei YT Erfahrungsgemäß möglich, ein Modell zu bestellen? Gibt es irgendwelche bekannten Fristen? Oder löst das Modell/Design des darauffolgenden Jahres das diesjährige ab?



Das habe ich mich auch gefragt. Ich wollte eigendlich im Winter ein neues bike kaufen. Nach meinem Anruf bei YT habe ich dann sofort für KW44 bestellt, da das Capra bald ausverkauft sein könnte. Das gute ist, bezahlen muss ich erst 2 Wochen vor Auslieferung. Es ist noch nicht ganz klar, ab wann die 2015er Modelle lieferbar sind. Das Wicked Pro (M;L) ist jetzt schon ausverkauft.


----------



## ale2812 (10. Juni 2014)

seibukan schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand bitte das Gewicht der grünen Ziege posten, vielleicht zufällig in M?
> 
> Danke!


13,6 kg o. P. out of the box (M)


----------



## deralteser (11. Juni 2014)

marcel_002 schrieb:


> Nach meinem Anruf bei YT habe ich dann sofort für KW44 bestellt (...) bezahlen muss ich erst 2 Wochen vor Auslieferung.


Danke für die Info! Mal sehen wie lange ich das Grübeln noch aushalte
Ich wollte eigentlich bis 2015 mit dem Kauf eines neuen Enduros warten. Momentan ist am Markt so viel Bewegung - wer weis da schon, was 2015 noch seinen Release findet! Anders herum - mir kann leider niemand garantieren, das ich Ende 2014 noch ein Capra Comp1 bekomme
Das Comp 1 sieht halt wirklich lecker aus! Und bei mir isst das Auge halt mit


----------



## ultraenz (11. Juni 2014)

deralteser schrieb:


> Momentan ist am Markt so viel Bewegung - wer weis da schon, was 2015 noch seinen Release findet! Anders herum - mir kann leider niemand garantieren, das ich Ende 2014 noch ein Capra Comp1 bekomme
> Das Comp 1 sieht halt wirklich lecker aus! Und bei mir isst das Auge halt mit


Man kann aber davon ausgehen, dass der Rahmen 2015 unverändert bleibt. Das Tues war 2012 und 2013 komplett gleich, 2014 sind auch nur geringe Neuerungen gekommen. Und die Form für den Carbonrahmen war sicherlich auch nicht ganz billig.
Könnte nur passieren, dass der Farbeimer dir einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht und komische Experimente wie beim Wicked Comp auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## deralteser (11. Juni 2014)

@ultraenz 
Oh Gott...bitte nicht Bitte keine verrückten Experimente.


----------



## Lamyluu (11. Juni 2014)

Mhh Liefertermin capra pro kW 25 bestellt im März und noch keine Information bekommen zwecks Verzögerung usw.


----------



## fuioam (11. Juni 2014)

Ich habe bestellt als die Verfügbarkeit bei KW 24 war und habe vor fünf Tagen eine E-Mail bekommen.
Lieferschwierigkeiten bei den Rahmen führen zu leichten Verzögerungen - das Rad wird Ende KW 25 versendet hieß es. Vermutlich wird sich der Versandtermin bei dir auch um ca. eine Woche verspäten und du wirst die nächsten Tage eine Nachricht bekommen.


----------



## 2Dirty (12. Juni 2014)

Heute ging die Mail bzgl. der Pro-Modelle raus:


			
				YT-Industries schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo lieber CAPRA Kunde,
> 
> 
> wir wollten dich informieren, dass deine Ziege bereits im Stall steht und kurz davor ist sich endlich auf den Weg zu dir zu machen, um dir zu zeigen,
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eyjim (12. Juni 2014)

Habe heute auf Nachfrage die Nachricht erhalten, dass alle Pros mit der Deville TRC ausgeliefert werden. Die Bilder die ich bisher gesehen habe, da waren glaub ich aber nur normale Devilles drauf. Kann das mal jemand bestätigen?

Gruß Ips


----------



## 2Dirty (12. Juni 2014)

Laut BOS gibt es nur die 160mm Variante TRC. Von allen die ihr capra pro bisher erhalten habe, weiß ich nur von 170mm ohne TRC.


----------



## Eyjim (12. Juni 2014)

Hmm... Dann stimmen diese Daten und Aussagen wohl nicht.


----------



## Kharne (12. Juni 2014)

Schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass Hersteller auf OEM Basis ausliefern was der Kunde will? Siehe 170er Fox 34 im Genius LT, 170er Fox 36 im Rotwild E1...


----------



## Eyjim (12. Juni 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass Hersteller auf OEM Basis ausliefern was der Kunde will? Siehe 170er Fox 34 im Genius LT, 170er Fox 36 im Rotwild E1...


Darum ja die Frage... Wer hat schon ein Pro und kann mal posten was tatsächlich verbaut ist.


----------



## Tomak (13. Juni 2014)

Konnte gestern die Ziege life auf dem Hometrail im Wald bestaunen……einfach top ! Freut Euch….

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## lakay (13. Juni 2014)

Endlich Capra Pro ist auch da, nach 1 1/2 Wochen,
Fährt sich bombastisch. ABERRRRR......Laut der YT Website sollten Bos Deville TRC Federgabeln dabei sein. Ist aber nicht!! Dabei ist nur ein normaler 170mm Bos Deville, siehe Fotos. Hrrrrrr


----------



## impressive (13. Juni 2014)

Kann mir jemand seine Bergauf-Erfahrung vom Capra Comp1/2 mitteilen?

Bei der Bergab-Leistung mach ich mir keine Sorgen


----------



## turbo-555 (13. Juni 2014)

lakay schrieb:


> Endlich Capra Pro ist auch da, nach 1 1/2 Wochen,
> Fährt sich bombastisch. ABERRRRR......Laut der YT Website sollten Bos Deville TRC Federgabeln dabei sein. Ist aber nicht!! Dabei ist nur ein normaler 170mm Bos Deville, siehe Fotos. Hrrrrrr


 

hast du schon erklärungen bei YT gefragt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteBu309 (13. Juni 2014)

Capra comp 2 is uphill genauso easy zu fahrn wie runter. Ich bin absolut begeistert.


----------



## impressive (13. Juni 2014)

sorry Doppelpost


----------



## impressive (13. Juni 2014)

SteBu309 schrieb:


> Capra comp 2 is uphill genauso easy zu fahrn wie runter. Ich bin absolut begeistert.




danke für deine Einschätzung!

ich hoffe ich bekomme nächste Woche einen Termin zur Probefahrt, möchte es ungern ohne Probefahrt bestellen


----------



## SteBu309 (13. Juni 2014)

impressive schrieb:


> danke für deine Einschätzung!
> 
> ich hoffe ich bekomme nächste Woche einen Termin zur Probefahrt, möchte es ungern ohne Probefahrt bestellen



Musst halt nach Forchheim dazu fahrn, die ham ja nen Showroom.

Ich wa am Anfang auch skeptisch, aber nach den 1ten Metern im Trail wa nur noch ein fettes Grinsen zu sehn.


----------



## impressive (13. Juni 2014)

@SteBu309

ich hab's nicht so weit, da werd ich auf jeden Fall mal vorbeischauen


----------



## seibukan (13. Juni 2014)

impressive schrieb:


> @SteBu309
> 
> ich hab's nicht so weit, da werd ich auf jeden Fall mal vorbeischauen


Zurzeit sind alle Ziegen in Willingen u. Müssen danach erst mal frisch geschniegelt werden, daher Probefahren erst wieder übernächste Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seibukan (13. Juni 2014)

SteBu309 schrieb:


> Capra comp 2 is uphill genauso easy zu fahrn wie runter. Ich bin absolut begeistert.


Trotz der kurzen Kurbeln?
Was hattest du vorher für ein bike?


----------



## SteBu309 (13. Juni 2014)

seibukan schrieb:


> Trotz der kurzen Kurbeln?
> Was hattest du vorher für ein bike?



Die 2fach Übersetzung reicht vollkommen.
bin ne zeitlang Specialized stumpjumper gfahrn, dass verkauft und seit Anfang März nur mitn hardtail (voll xtr ausgestattet)


----------



## impressive (13. Juni 2014)

seibukan schrieb:


> Zurzeit sind alle Ziegen in Willingen u. Müssen danach erst mal frisch geschniegelt werden, daher Probefahren erst wieder übernächste Woche.




mir wurde am Dienstag gesagt dass die Bikes auf Messe sind und ich mich am Montag wieder melden soll


----------



## lakay (13. Juni 2014)

turbo-555 schrieb:


> hast du schon erklärungen bei YT gefragt?


Ja heute gleich Email geschickt, um 13:00. Leider noch keine Antwort.


----------



## lakay (13. Juni 2014)

SteBu309 schrieb:


> Capra comp 2 is uphill genauso easy zu fahrn wie runter. Ich bin absolut begeistert.


Da muss ich zustimmen, Capra Pro bergauf wie ne Ziege, bergab noch besser. Was mich nur stört ist die Falsche Gabel. statt TRC nur normal.


----------



## lakay (14. Juni 2014)

Eyjim schrieb:


> Habe heute auf Nachfrage die Nachricht erhalten, dass alle Pros mit der Deville TRC ausgeliefert werden. Die Bilder die ich bisher gesehen habe, da waren glaub ich aber nur normale Devilles drauf. Kann das mal jemand bestätigen?
> 
> Gruß Ips


Ja das kann ich bestätigen, Die Gabel 170mm hat kein TRC. Habe gleich eine EMAIL an YT geschickt. Das kann nicht sein, dass im Spec. list ein TRC Gabel sein soll, aber dann ohne TRC liefern....


----------



## 2Dirty (14. Juni 2014)

YT wird daran wenig ändern können, wenn bos keine 170mm TRC anbietet:http://www.bosmtb.com/fileadmin/user_upload/pdf_en/DEVILLE/user_manual_BOS_Deville_2014_eng.pdf

Finde ich aber auch nicht ok


----------



## LMatthias (14. Juni 2014)

*Aufgrund von Produktumstellungen bei unseren Zulieferern kann es zu Ausstattungsabweichungen zwischen Produktbild und Ausstattungsliste kommen.

laut Homepage ... Ich finde auch, dass sie es sich damit etwas zu einfach machen. Es muss doch zumindest sich auf den Preis auswirken? Bei einem Upgrade nach oben und bei einem Downsizing halt nach unten. Aber es sollte kein Ü-Ei zu Lasten der Verbraucher sein!


----------



## LMatthias (14. Juni 2014)

Auf der Homepage wird immer noch TRC beworben. Für das Pro ...


----------



## turbo-555 (14. Juni 2014)

LMatthias schrieb:


> *Aufgrund von Produktumstellungen bei unseren Zulieferern kann es zu Ausstattungsabweichungen zwischen Produktbild und Ausstattungsliste kommen.
> 
> laut Homepage ... Ich finde auch, dass sie es sich damit etwas zu einfach machen. Es muss doch zumindest sich auf den Preis auswirken? Bei einem Upgrade nach oben und bei einem Downsizing halt nach unten. Aber es sollte kein Ü-Ei zu Lasten der Verbraucher sein!



Produktumstellung...ok, aber sie können doch nicht eine Gabel anbieten die gar nicht existiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lamyluu (14. Juni 2014)

auf keinem foto kann ich bis jetzt trc erkennen, ist ärgerlich, bin gespannt was YT dazu sagt,
ob doch noch OEM versionen kommen oder tadaa.... wir mit no trc gabeln rumeiern werden...


----------



## turbo-555 (14. Juni 2014)

Lamyluu schrieb:


> auf keinem foto kann ich bis jetzt trc erkennen, ist ärgerlich, bin gespannt was YT dazu sagt,
> ob doch noch OEM versionen kommen oder tadaa.... wir mit no trc gabeln rumeiern werden...




Ich hab eine mail an bos geschickt...und gefragt ob yt eine 170mm trc version hat.


----------



## flametop (14. Juni 2014)

Welche Laufräder nutzt ihr denn mit dem Pro?


----------



## LMatthias (14. Juni 2014)

Foto hin oder her. Sie werben in der Ausstattungsliste mit der TRC. Blöd wenn es die garnicht gibt :-0   )))


----------



## ale2812 (14. Juni 2014)

Das comp1 hatte anfangs auch noch wie auf dem bild eine kefü in der ausstattungsliste, mittlerweile nicht mehr. Meins wurde noch mit ausgeliefert.


----------



## deralteser (15. Juni 2014)

*Heute gabs "lecker Capra" in Willingen zum befummeln.... 

 

 

 

 

 

 *
@turbo-555
@Lamyluu
was sagt ihr zur Gabel?

Gruß
deralteser


----------



## turbo-555 (15. Juni 2014)

deralteser schrieb:


> *Heute gabs "lecker Capra" in Willingen zum befummeln....
> 
> *
> @turbo-555
> ...




sieht nicht wie eine TRC oder?
konntest du dort fragen ob es eine TRC war?


----------



## deralteser (15. Juni 2014)

turbo-555 schrieb:


> sieht nicht wie eine TRC oder?
> konntest du dort fragen ob es eine TRC war?


Leider nein. Der Gedanke mit Eurer "BOS Sache" kam mir grad erst beim posten. Ich war wohl auch zu sehr am grünen Capra interessiert...


----------



## seibukan (15. Juni 2014)

deralteser schrieb:


> Leider nein. Der Gedanke mit Eurer "BOS Sache" kam mir grad erst beim posten. Ich war wohl auch zu sehr am grünen Capra interessiert...


Konntest du ne Probefahrt machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (15. Juni 2014)

seibukan schrieb:


> Konntest du ne Probefahrt machen?


Lass mich nicht lügen - die hatten wirklich nen ganzen Container voll Capras mit dabei und Probefahrten waren kein Problem. Ich war allerdings erst sehr spät da heute und musste in knapp 1 1/2 Stunden alles mitnehmen was ging. Dazu kommt noch das ich aktuell mit den Folgen einer Schulterluxation zu kämpfen hab. Mir hat das Anschauen also vorerst gereicht - Ende 2014, Anfang 2015 wird es kritisch bzgl. einer Neuanschaffung bei mir. Dann werde ich den Jungs mal einen Besuch abstatten und ausgiebig testen. Heute war sozusagen "Materialbeschauung".

Edit:
Die "Materialbeschauung" hat ergeben:
-feine Verarbeitung/super finish (und ich bin VERDAMMT anspruchsvoll!!!)
-haben-will-Gefühl war sofort da
-das bike wirkt perfekt und stimmig
-"leider geil das grüne Teil!"

Die Entscheidung für das nächste bike wurde bei mir deutlich auf 2 deutsche Versender eingegrenzt. Beide aus Carbon. Das andere trumpft noch mit Federwegs- und Geometrieverstellung via Knopfdruck auf.


----------



## mdk187? (16. Juni 2014)

Bin das Grüne in M Probe gefahren. Geo hat mir gut gefallen (bei 180cm). Hatte sofort das Gefühl im Bike zu sitzen. Bergauf war's ok, allerdings hatte ich das Gefühl zu weit hinten zu sitzen. Bergab war's der Hammer. 
Das Teibun von Alutech war zum Vergleich bergauf besser (auch weniger Wippen). Downhill hat mir das Capra besser gefallen.


----------



## turbo-555 (16. Juni 2014)

BOS hat mir gerade geantwortet, dass YT ein besonderes Modell der gabel hat...


----------



## Mr.Spades (16. Juni 2014)

Bei der richtigen Einstellung ist das Capra auch bergauf anstandslos. Bei mir wippt nichts mehr (Comp1). 
Am Gardasee war mir auch noch ein leicht störendes Wippen am Testradl (Comp1) aufgefallen. Bei der Testfahrt mit Kirk Dämpfer (Pro) trat das Wippen widerum nicht auf.


----------



## lakay (16. Juni 2014)

Also das Capra Pro klettert sowas von gut, sogar mit 32t vorne, und ich bin kein Kletterfreund. Mit climb switch wippt da nix. Für längere Touren würde ich aber auf 28t wechseln.
Bergab ist das Ding viel schneller als ich es erwartet habe, es hat sehr viel Potenzial. Wurde gestern in Semmering Bikepark ausprobiert, DH und Freeride. Hammer kann ich nur sagen, mit der richtigen einstellung fegt es über alles hinweg und leise ist es auch noch, hätte ich nicht erwartet.
Ich würde sagen, Tolles design, geo ist perfect und parts, tip top. Ich hoffe nur das die lange lange anhalten 

Manko:
-Falsche Gabel und zwar ohne TRC!!!! Ich kann auch OHNE TRC, ABER im Spec stand eine Gabel mit TRC! also sollens gefälligst eine Gabel mit TRC schicken. Ansonsten eine Art entschädigung?
Warte noch immer auf die Mail Antwort, wurde am Freitag geschickt!

-Qualität des Lack ist an stellen wo man es SIEHT super aber dort wo man normalerweise nicht hinschaut (lagerstellen, unten, ecken, kanten etc)--> hmmm befriedigend ..> Fotos mache ich dann noch, dann wisst ihr was ich meine. Ich weiß nicht ob YT eine richtige Product quality management haben, sonst, darf sowas eigentlich nicht vorkommen, oder habe ich nur zu hohe ansprüche? Ist ja mein erstes NEUES bike...


----------



## impressive (16. Juni 2014)

lakay schrieb:


> Also das Capra Pro klettert sowas von gut, sogar mit 32t vorne, und ich bin kein Kletterfreund. Mit climb switch wippt da nix. Für längere Touren würde ich aber auf 28t wechseln.
> Bergab ist das Ding viel schneller als ich es erwartet habe, es hat sehr viel Potenzial. Wurde gestern in Semmering Bikepark ausprobiert, DH und Freeride. Hammer kann ich nur sagen, mit der richtigen einstellung fegt es über alles hinweg und leise ist es auch noch, hätte ich nicht erwartet.
> Ich würde sagen, Tolles design, geo ist perfect und parts, tip top. Ich hoffe nur das die lange lange anhalten
> 
> ...




bin gespannt auf deine weiteren Ausführungen und Fotos,

halt uns auf´m Laufenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steggle (16. Juni 2014)

@lakay 
 hast du dein pro mal gewogen?? passen die angegebenen 12,9kg??


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (16. Juni 2014)

12,9 ist schon verdammt optimistisch mit den teilen....ich würde eher auf 14+ tippen. aber nachwiegen schadet sicherlich nicht


----------



## lakay (16. Juni 2014)

steggle schrieb:


> @lakay
> hast du dein pro mal gewogen?? passen die angegebenen 12,9kg??


werde ich machen, würde mich auch interessieren. Aber beim tragen füllt es sich an wie 13kg, genauere Angaben dazu später


----------



## Swenio (16. Juni 2014)

top jungs 

ich bin begeistert über die infos und euren einsatz 

diese woche ist bescherung... und auch ich werde fotos und erfahrungsberichte einstellen...


----------



## lakay (16. Juni 2014)

Ich habe gerade eine Email Antwort bekommen bezüglich "falsche" Gabel, BOS Deville statt Deville TRC:

"
vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis.
Leider ist da bei der Beschreibung auf unserer Website ein Fehler unterlaufen, der zwischenzeitlich korrigiert wurde.
Ich entschuldige mich hiermit für entstandene Verwirrungen.
Ich hoffe ich konnte Deine Fragen zur Deiner Zufriedenheit beantworten.
Für weitere Fragen stehe ich sehr gerne jederzeit zu Verfügung.
"
Das wars! So leicht kommen die mir nicht davon als nur eine Entschuldigung. oder?


----------



## turbo-555 (16. Juni 2014)

Eyjim schrieb:


> Habe heute auf Nachfrage die Nachricht erhalten, dass alle Pros mit der Deville TRC ausgeliefert werden. Die Bilder die ich bisher gesehen habe, da waren glaub ich aber nur normale Devilles drauf. Kann das mal jemand bestätigen?
> 
> Gruß Ips


 


lakay schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade eine Email Antwort bekommen bezüglich "falsche" Gabel, BOS Deville statt Deville TRC:
> 
> "
> vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis.
> ...


 



mh...die sind nicht wirklich einig bei YT...


----------



## Lamyluu (16. Juni 2014)

Drei verschiedene Aussagen, einmal von yt mit dann jetzt von yt ohne und von bos das yt eine spezial Ausführung hat


----------



## User85319 (16. Juni 2014)

Habt ihr euch das Bike eigentlich wegen dem TRC gekauft?
Oder anders gefragt: Hättet ihr euch das Bike gekauft, wenn ihr gewusst hättet, dass die Gabel kein TRC hat?


----------



## lakay (16. Juni 2014)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch das Bike eigentlich wegen dem TRC gekauft?
> Oder anders gefragt: Hättet ihr euch das Bike gekauft, wenn ihr gewusst hättet, dass die Gabel kein TRC hat?


Also es geht hier ums Prinzip. würdest du das so einfach hinnehmen, wenn du etwas kaufst und es ist nicht das was laut ausstattung steht bzw. es fehlt was? da fühlt man sich doch verarscht oder nicht? Ein kleines Zuckerl zur Kundenbindung wäre sicher besser als nur eine Entschuldigung. Immerhin ist eine Gabel mit Trc mehr Wert als eine normale.


----------



## User85319 (16. Juni 2014)

Na klar, kann ich ja schon irgendwie verstehen und ist ja auch euer gutes Recht.
Aber Fehler passieren nun mal. Und es ist ja nicht so, dass hier fälschlicherweise ein billigeres Teil verbaut wurde. Immerhin gibt es die 170er mit TRC nicht mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakay (16. Juni 2014)

lakay schrieb:


> werde ich machen, würde mich auch interessieren. Aber beim tragen füllt es sich an wie 13kg, genauere Angaben dazu später


Also Capra Pro gewogen mit 260g Pedale, wiegt 13,5kg, ist akzeptabel finde ich.


----------



## lakay (16. Juni 2014)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Na klar, kann ich ja schon irgendwie verstehen und ist ja auch euer gutes Recht.
> Aber Fehler passieren nun mal. Und es ist ja nicht so, dass hier fälschlicherweise ein billigeres Teil verbaut wurde. Immerhin gibt es die 170er mit TRC nicht mal...


Fehler oder mit Absicht, das werden wir nie wissen. Fehler hin oder her, aufjedefall werde ich mir mein gutes Recht "Zuckerl" erkämpfen.


----------



## turbo-555 (16. Juni 2014)

Ich wusste bis vor 2 tagen gar nicht was die trc ist 
Ich hab lieber 170mm ohne trc als 160mm mit trc 
170mm kostet so wie so mehr als die 160mm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alpinea310 (16. Juni 2014)

13.5 kg bei welcher Rahmengrösse?


----------



## lakay (16. Juni 2014)

alpinea310 schrieb:


> 13.5 kg bei welcher Rahmengrösse?


Ich habe den Small bei 165cm.


----------



## alpinea310 (16. Juni 2014)

Hab auch ein S bestellt.
Dachte das Bike währe näher an den Werksangaben beim Gewicht.
Aber ist nock ok.


----------



## Kharne (16. Juni 2014)

Welches Hersteller liegt denn im Schnitt unter 5% Abweichung nach oben?


----------



## osbow (16. Juni 2014)

Menschen machen eben Fehler. Entweder Ihr lebt damit und geht biken, oder Ihr reklamiert und erwartet eine Entschädigung. Aber jetzt auf bestürzt machen und versuchen was rauszuholen klingt etwas kleinlich. Freut euch doch lieber das ihr einer der ersten seid die ein Capra fahren dürfen.


----------



## lakay (16. Juni 2014)

Anbei ein kleines Video vom Semmering mit dem Capra Pro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (16. Juni 2014)

??? sieht bissle groß aus


----------



## turbo-555 (16. Juni 2014)

osbow schrieb:


> Menschen machen eben Fehler. Entweder Ihr lebt damit und geht biken, oder Ihr reklamiert und erwartet eine Entschädigung. Aber jetzt auf bestürzt machen und versuchen was rauszuholen klingt etwas kleinlich. Freut euch doch lieber das ihr einer der ersten seid die ein Capra fahren dürfen.




menschen machen fehler...ja...aber! ein firma sollte nicht so ein grober fehler machen! wobei es noch akzeptabel wäre...wenn es gestern präsentiert werden wäre...aber es ist vor monaten vorgestellt worden!! es ist viel, aber viel, zu spät um das zu merken.


----------



## LMatthias (16. Juni 2014)

Hey Zusammen ... Ich würde ja gerne ein Foto hochladen kriege es aber vom IPhone aus nicht hin  In der aktuellen Bike Ausgabe 07/14 wurde das Capra Pro getestet. Hierbei wird das TRC an der Front hervorgehoben womit man dann doch recht spritzig den Berg erklimmen kann. Darüber hinaus wird in der Ausstattungsliste wieder von der BOS Deville TRC gesprochen. Die Biketester loben eine Funktion die es garnicht geben dürfte???!!! Watt denn jetzt :-/


----------



## Kharne (16. Juni 2014)

Was hat TRC mit den bergauf Qualitäten des Rades zu tun?


----------



## beutelfuchs (16. Juni 2014)

turbo-555 schrieb:


> wobei es noch akzeptabel wäre...wenn es gestern präsentiert werden wäre...



Gib's doch zurueck und gut, jemand anderes freut sich ueber die verfruehte Lieferung.


----------



## turbo-555 (16. Juni 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Gib's doch zurueck und gut, jemand anderes freut sich ueber die verfruehte Lieferung.





turbo-555 schrieb:


> Ich wusste bis vor 2 tagen gar nicht was die trc ist
> Ich hab lieber 170mm ohne trc als 160mm mit trc
> 170mm kostet so wie so mehr als die 160mm




Ich werde es auch ohne trc benutzen...das heisst nicht dass ich das richtig finde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakay (16. Juni 2014)

LMatthias schrieb:


> Hey Zusammen ... Ich würde ja gerne ein Foto hochladen kriege es aber vom IPhone aus nicht hin  In der aktuellen Bike Ausgabe 07/14 wurde das Capra Pro getestet. Hierbei wird das TRC an der Front hervorgehoben womit man dann doch recht spritzig den Berg erklimmen kann. Darüber hinaus wird in der Ausstattungsliste wieder von der BOS Deville TRC gesprochen. Die Biketester loben eine Funktion die es garnicht geben dürfte???!!! Watt denn jetzt :-/


Ich glaube das es kein fehler ist. es wird eher was verheimlicht, meiner meinung.


----------



## beutelfuchs (16. Juni 2014)

Solche "Tests" lässt man sich vom Hersteller samt Gebuehr fuers Abdrucken liefern. Biketester, sicher...


----------



## Lamyluu (16. Juni 2014)

also ich finds schade das es kein trc haben wird, aber ok, zur bike, wenn die im artikel das system wirklich loben, dann ist es nur ein beweis dafür das die tester die bikes nichtmal zu sehen bekommen, so extrem hab ich das nun nicht erwartet. werd sie mir morgen kaufen, und wenn das so ist, denen eine email schreiben wie sie denn testen usw..  SOLLTE MAN KEINE ZEITSCHRIFTEN TESTS hochladen dürfen, bitte löschen.


----------



## BlumenHolMan (17. Juni 2014)

Als wir uns das Pro bei YT in Willingen ausgeliehen haben, hatten wir extra nachgefragt, ob die TRC verbaut sei. Antwort: "Es war noch nie die TRC verbaut, wie kommt Ihr darauf?" Nach Hinweis auf die Ausstattungsliste kam die erstaunte Nachfrage "Wirklich? Muss ich unbedingt mal nachschauen". Wir hatten den ehrlichen Eindruck, dass sie es wirklich nicht wussten.


----------



## gernotkrinner (17. Juni 2014)

Was für einen Durchmesser hat denn das Sattelrohr? Ist da eine 31,6 oder eine 34,9er Stealth verbaut?


----------



## flametop (17. Juni 2014)

Die Ausstattung des Pro ist schon top, nur die Laufräder mit 21mm passen nicht so ganz imho.


----------



## Kharne (17. Juni 2014)

Mavicschrott halt. Garnicht erst montieren sondern direkt in den Bikemarkt stellen, gibt genug Bekloppte die für das Zeug gutes Geld hinlegen.


----------



## Kesan (18. Juni 2014)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Was für einen Durchmesser hat denn das Sattelrohr? Ist da eine 31,6 oder eine 34,9er Stealth verbaut?



31,6 ist verbaut


----------



## fone (18. Juni 2014)

flametop schrieb:


> Die Ausstattung des Pro ist schon top, nur die Laufräder mit 21mm passen nicht so ganz imho.


----------



## Swenio (19. Juni 2014)

So liebe leute ... Mein capra comp 2 ist heute angekommen... 

Habe es nun montiert und kann euch bis jetzt folgendes sagen:
Optisch und verarbeitungstechnisch top... An allen wichtigen Stellen bereits schutzfolie werksseitig geklebt...
Gewogen mit Pedale (Reverse escape) 13,7 Kg ... Mit meiner digitalen Personenwaage 
Zubehör: 2 Token für Rock shox Pike, zwei bremssatteltransportkeile, entlüftungskit von sram für Bremse, ein Schlüssel mit beweglichem Ende und zwei dornen... Keinen Ahnung wofür der ist... Und jede menge Aufkleber und Dokumentationen der Bauteile (Garantie und Anleitungen) 

Heute nachmittag gehts ab in Harz zur ersten Testfahrt... Das erste Gefühl auf dem hof war drauf setzen und wohlfühlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swenio (19. Juni 2014)

Später Folgen noch weitere Bilder und eindrücke...


----------



## Swenio (19. Juni 2014)

übrigens hab voll die Ziege in der Küche


----------



## mdk187? (19. Juni 2014)

;-)
Hast du an den Originalteilen noch etwas verändert?


----------



## Apnea (19. Juni 2014)

Schöne Küche. Ich glaub, ich hab die gleichen Bananen.  


Zum Bike: Glückwunsch. Hab's mir auf den Dirtmasters angesehen, und fand es richtig gut.


----------



## trailterror (19. Juni 2014)

Mach mal ein bild ohne fenster im hintergrund


----------



## Swenio (19. Juni 2014)

Ich habe die Griffe und den Sattel getauscht ... Neu ergon ge1 griffe und SQ lab 611 aktive 

Fotos ohne Fenster kommen heute abend nach meiner Tour


----------



## Swenio (19. Juni 2014)

Rahmengröße ist M


----------



## mdk187? (19. Juni 2014)

ok, dann waren die ganzen Diskussionen "Viel schwerer als angegeben" vielleicht für'n A*sch. 
Oder deine Waage ist sehr positiv gestimmt :-D


----------



## Swenio (19. Juni 2014)

Bestimmt haben die hauswaagen ne kleine Abweichung +- 200g ... 

Aber das Gewicht ist voll im rahmen... Ich sag mal knapp 14 kg für 160 mm Federweg, 27,5 Zoll mit 2,4 Zoll reifen und schlauch ist absolut in Ordnung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gernotkrinner (19. Juni 2014)

Ist der rAhmen bei den anderen die ein bike schon haben auch abgeklebt? Hab ich jetzt zum ersten mal gehört...


----------



## SteBu309 (19. Juni 2014)

Hab auch comp2 in M. Gewicht is bei mir bissl weniger 13,6kg. 

Es is schon ab Werk Schutzfolie aufn rahmen, an kritischen Stellen wo z.b. Seilzüge am Rahmen scheuern oder die Kette am Rahmen aufschlägt.


----------



## Swenio (19. Juni 2014)

Jungfernfahrt heile überstanden... 

1,5 stunden 400 hm und knappe 18 km... Voll den nassen Hintern bekommen... 

Also: bergauf sicherlich etwas träge im Vergleich zu einem All Mountain.... Allerdings immernoch locker kurbelbar... Steigung 12 % 2km Strecke mit 7 km/h ... Und ich bin wirklich kein bergauftier 

Bergab der Wahnsinn ... Das Fahrwerk macht alles platt ... Ich grinse immer noch ... Speed ohne Ende und absolut sicheres Gefühl...


----------



## proschinger (20. Juni 2014)

geiles Ding 
Servus erst mal ich bin zur Zeit auch wieder heftig am überlegen mir das gleiche Bike zu holen, da es die Comp 2 Version jetzt wieder in Größe L gibt. Ich bin Student und auf der Suche nach einem Enduro, das Capra wäre mein absolutes Traumbike, aber leider liegt es eigentlich über meinem Budget. Da könnte man jetzt sagen die optimale Lösung wäre das Wicked, da es von der Geo und Austattung fast identisch ist... Wenn es nicht aussehen würde wie hingekotzt. 
Also entweder hole ich mir das Wicked und sehe über das Design hinweg bzw lasse es irgendwann vllt umlackieren!?
oder ich esse ein Jahr lang nichts und schaue dass ich das Geld irgendwie zusammenkratze für das Capra...
Was ich zwecks Carbon mal wissen wollte: (macht mich ja immer noch bisschen skeptisch, ein Kollege aus den Werkstoffwissenschaften hat mir auch von Carbon abgeraten...)
Wie schaut es da eigentlich mit der Pflege aus? Muss man auf irgendetwas besonders achten zb beim Putzen oder sonstiges?
(Das mit dem Montageständer habe ich schon gelesen)


----------



## deralteser (20. Juni 2014)

Nichts mehr zu essen ist nicht empfehlenswert


----------



## marcel_002 (20. Juni 2014)

Bei Carbonrahmen darf man natürlich nicht vergessen ihn wöchentlich mit Babyöl einzureiben, sonst trocknet der aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhedder (20. Juni 2014)

Um mal wieder etwas konstruktiver zu werden...
Beim normalen Einsatz sehe ich keinen Grund bei Carbon Skeptisch zu sein. Aus meiner Sicht gibt es allerdings noch zwei Probleme, die für mich klar von Nachteil sind:
- Transport des Rades auf dem Dachgepäckträger: Ich habe einen Thule Proride, der das Unterrohr des Rahmen klemmt, was bei den meisten Carbonrahmen nicht erlaubt ist.
- Rahmenschäden durch einen Sturz: Hierbei meine ich insbesondere Stürze bei denen ich das Bike quer durch die Gegend werfe, so dass dort Lasten entstehen, die nicht in der dafür gedachten Kraftrichtung in den Rahmen einwirken. Nach jedem Sturz zum Hersteller zur Überprüfung einsenden ist da keine Lösung für mich...

Gruß Marc


----------



## Lukas_P (20. Juni 2014)

Ich als Schüler hoffe  immernoch darauf, dass das Capra 2015 auch als Alu-Version kommt und dementsprechend günstiger ist...


----------



## marcel_002 (20. Juni 2014)

Ein großer Vorteil von Carbon ist, dass der Rahmen bei einem Bruch nicht gleich in zwei Teile bricht wie es ein Alurahmen tut.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Wicked schon die AL Ziege!


----------



## Stefan3500 (20. Juni 2014)

Ja is klar 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## luxaltera (20. Juni 2014)

marcel_002 schrieb:


> Ein großer Vorteil von Carbon ist, dass der Rahmen bei einem Bruch nicht gleich in zwei Teile bricht wie es ein Alurahmen tut.


----------



## turbo-555 (20. Juni 2014)

marcel_002 schrieb:


> Ein großer Vorteil von Carbon ist, dass der Rahmen bei einem Bruch nicht gleich in zwei Teile bricht wie es ein Alurahmen tut.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ist das Wicked schon die AL Ziege!


 



eigentlich alu biegt sich und carbon bricht...


----------



## OliRay (20. Juni 2014)

Denke auch das bei normaler Belastung und defekt am Carbonrahmen, der langsam weich wird. Hatte ich zumindest mal bei nem Lenker.

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## marcel_002 (20. Juni 2014)

Okay, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Meine zwei wakeboards, die mir gebrochen sind wurden immer noch von den Fasern zusammengehalten und waren nur weich geworden.


----------



## marco2 (20. Juni 2014)

Wenn das ansändig gemacht ist, wird da auch nix weich. Hier an der Strasse stehen sogar öfters alte Giant Cadex aus  den frühen Neunzigern. Die halten auch noch. Und das war die Steinzeit der Carbonverarbeitung.


----------



## Swenio (20. Juni 2014)

also der Rahmen des capra ist mit sicherheit kein fragiles Teil... Leichtbau war nicht die Zielsetzung sondern Stabilität... und das merkt man sofort, wenn man den Rahmen in den Händen hält... der ist echt massiv... insofern mache ich mir diesbezüglich keine Sorgen... dazu kommen 5 Jahre Garantie... man kann ausserdem noch für 200 € im Jahr eine Vollkasko fürs Bike abschließen, die dann alle möglichen Risiken abdeckt... bei einem Kaufpreis von über 3.000 € eine Überlegung wert...

es gibt aber Eigenschaften, die Carbon an sich mit sich bringt, die man beachten muss... es dürfen nur bestimmte Reinigungsmittel ohne Lösungsmittel verwendet werden... und auch die Klemmkräfte muss man beachten... aber auch hier gibt es Lösungen... ich habe einen Artega Heckträger mit Rahmenklemmung... die Klemmen sind aber so felxibel zu montieren, dass man damit die Sattelstütze oder auch die Gabel fixieren kann... alles gestern getestet und für gut befunden... und selbst am Rahmen kann die Klemme befestigt werden, wenn man mit Gefühl vorgeht und sie nicht mit voller Kraft fest zieht... die Klemme dient ja nur der Unterstützung... die Hauptlast wird vom Träger an den Reifen / Felgen fixiert...

ich werde zur Heckträgermontage auch mal ein Foto einstellen... am WE ist die nächste Tour geplant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (20. Juni 2014)

turbo-555 schrieb:


> eigentlich alu biegt sich und carbon bricht...


allerdings nicht bei der gleichen belastung.

sinngemäß: fone ist schneller als ulle.*
*20%, fone bergab, ulle bergauf.

Wie ein Alurahmen bei dem Betonblock-Test aussehen würde, kann sich bestimmt jeder vorstellen.

und alu hat jetzt auch keine überragend gutmütiges versagensverhalten, zumindest ist es nicht deswegen gewählt worden.


----------



## Brausa (20. Juni 2014)

Wenn man jetzt bestellt, bekommt man das Bike ja erst im späten Herbst. Sind dann immer noch die 2014er Teile dran?


----------



## gernotkrinner (20. Juni 2014)

Brausa schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt bestellt, bekommt man das Bike ja erst im späten Herbst. Sind dann immer noch die 2014er Teile dran?


Laut einem Früheren Beitrag hier bekommt man dann schon 2015er Teile...


----------



## impressive (20. Juni 2014)

ich war gerade bei Yt zum Capra Comp 1 begutachten.

Der erste Eindruck ist wirklich hervorragend, Klasse verarbeitet und sinnvolle Detaillösungen.
Gewicht erschien mir sehr gut.

Den Punkt mit den 2014/15ern Komponenten habe ich auch angesprochen,
der Mann im Service meinte wenn ich es zeitnah bestelle bekomme ich es nach aktueller Ausstattungsliste bestückt.


----------



## marcel_002 (20. Juni 2014)

Brausa schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt bestellt, bekommt man das Bike ja erst im späten Herbst. Sind dann immer noch die 2014er Teile dran?


Ich habe vor der Bestellung meines Comp1 bei YT angerufen und man hat mir zugesagt das bei meinem Liefertermin KW44 schon 2015 Teile verbaut werden.


----------



## dj_holgie (20. Juni 2014)

marcel_002 schrieb:


> Okay, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Meine zwei wakeboards, die mir gebrochen sind wurden immer noch von den Fasern zusammengehalten und waren nur weich geworden.



Yo, stimmt ja auch. Bin meinen Carbon Rahmen mit Rissen und Knarzen noch bestimmt 150 KM weitergefahren, da hätte sich ein Alu Rahmen schon verabschiedet..


----------



## no name2606 (20. Juni 2014)

Also ein riesen vorteil gegenüber alu ist die dauerschwingbelastung (e-modul).
Die ist bei alu nicht der hit d.h das alu, wenns wirklich genutzt wird irgend wann den geist aufgibt und bricht bzw bei geringerer belastung als bei kohlefaser oder stahl.

Der größte nachteil von kohlefaser ist die geringe belastbarkeit gegen die faserrichtung. "kurzes" beispiel:

Ich hab mal in nem fahrrad shop gearbeitet wo es üblich war die reklamierten defekten rahmen unfahrbar zu zerstören, bevor sie entsorgt wurden damit keiner ausversehen einen defekten rahmen aufbaut. Dazu haben wir den rahmen auf den boden gelegt und sind auf den hinterbaustreben rumgehüpft bis sie sich verbogen haben. Es gab alu rahmen bei dennen es gereicht hat wenn ich (100kg) mich hinten draufgestellt habe und einmal kräftig schwung nahm. Es gab aber auch rahmen wo ich hinten wirklich rumhüpfen mußte und das mindestens vier, fünf mal.

Dann kamen mal ein paar carbon rahmen und ich war echt gespannt drauf wie oft ich da auf schwingen müßte bis er bricht. Als wir uns dann zu dritt bereitgestellt haben (an den anderen zwei hielte ich mich immer fest) das ich mich draufstelle, wars auch schon geschehen.  Ich hab mich an den schultern der jungs festgehalten und hab mich mit nur einem bein draufgestellt. Als ich dann mein gewicht aufs bein verlagerte welches auf dem rahmen rute, brach er.
Bei allen carbon rahmen wars das selbe. es wahren alles cross country rahmen und wirklich aufs gewicht getrimmt.
Wir habens aber ums verrecken nicht geschaft die streben in der position zu zerstören in der sie normaler weise beim fahren belastet werden.

Mein fazit: solange das ding denn belastungen ausgesetzt ist für die es ausgelegt ist, geht nichts über kohlefaser, aber wehe da passiert etwas was nicht geplant ist dann bricht das ding so schnell.

Jetzt ist halt immer die frage: welche situationen sind beim legen der fasern mit eingeplant?


Zum capra: ich freu mich so für euch leute die sich das bike holen oder geholt haben. Es ist meiner meinung nach das schönste rahmen designe das ich je gesehen hab. Die farben sind nur nicht so meins. Das grüne wär echt cool wenns in natura nicht so blass wäre und das comp 2 wär auch cool wenns nicht grau wär. Das black capra hätt ich gern.
Und was mich designe technisch richtig ankotzt bei dem bike ist der capra schriftzug auf dem oberrohr: wieso zum geier ist er nach rechts ausgelegt?!! Wenn schon was draufsteht dann will Ich das ding lesen

Viel spaß beim heizen.


----------



## Swenio (20. Juni 2014)

Interessant zu lesen ... Besten Dank für deine Erläuterung ...


----------



## xTr3Me (20. Juni 2014)

Ich hätte da mal eine ungewöhnliche Frage zum Capra: Hat jemand mal darüber nachgedacht das Sitzrohr zu kürzen? Beim M-Rahmen würde ich gerne 2 cm abnehmen um eine 200er Moveloc verbauen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seibukan (20. Juni 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal eine ungewöhnliche Frage zum Capra: Hat jemand mal darüber nachgedacht das Sitzrohr zu kürzen? Beim M-Rahmen würde ich gerne 2 cm abnehmen um eine 200er Moveloc verbauen zu können.


OmG - ich dachte aus Franken kommt die Elidde Bayerns!


----------



## powjoke (21. Juni 2014)

Da das Capra aber nicht unbedingt auf Minimalstes Gewicht ausgelegt ist, sollte das auch passen. Das mit der Faserrichtung kann man getrost vergessen mMn... Triaxiales CFK hält in alle Richtungen und kaputt bekommt man es eigtl nicht. Ich benutze es für den Longboard Bau und was man da für Konstruktionen realisieren kann, die nicht mal dran denken kaputt zu gehen ist schon beeindruckend. Wen es interessiert mal nach Foam Bauweise suchen...


----------



## dr.juggles (21. Juni 2014)

heute in spizak im park zwei Capra´s gesehen und durfte die mal anfummeln.
sofort den haben-wollen reflex ausgelöst.
wirklich ein wunderschönes bike und soo leicht für ein 170mm enduro.

leider ist das sitzrohr beim large recht lang mit 48cm und der radstand ist auch nicht ohne.


----------



## tomac7 (21. Juni 2014)

Hinterbauperfomance würde mich unheimlich interessieren.

Können die stolzen Besitzer mal berichten. Bitte ;-)


----------



## lakay (22. Juni 2014)

Das Capra lässt sich schon gut Transportieren.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (23. Juni 2014)

Zumindest sieht das bike besser aus 


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swenio (23. Juni 2014)

Nachdem ich gestern nun die erste 60KM / 1700 HM Tour gemacht habe, kann ich folgendes berichten. Bergauf absolut akzeptabel und bei einer solchen Tour überhaupt kein Problem. Allerdings war ich nicht erster am Berg 

Bergab in der offenen Fahrwerkseinstellung bügelt die Ziege alles weg. Viele technische Passagen, die vorher nicht flüssig gingen, konnte ich ganz geschmeidig fahren. Und viele technische passagen, die vorher gut zu fahren waren, konnte ich jetzt um einiges schneller fahren.   Ich war sehr überrascht wie gut das Fahrwerk zusammen mit den 650B Laufrädern arbeitet. Obacht nur bei den Bremsen  ... die Vierkolben packen nach gutem einbremsen ordentlich zu und haben mich - schneller als ich es realisieren konnte - übers vorderrad geschmissen ... 

Zu der Frage der Hinterbauperformance: Ich fahre mit 20% SAG. In der offenen Plattform arbeitet der Hinterbau super sanft und mit tollem Feedback. In der Mittleren Stufe der Plattform ist es etwas straffer und eleminiert sogar größten Teils das Wippen beim Pedalieren. In der geschlossenen Stufe ist es dann endgültig vorbei mit Wippen. Trotzdem ist der Hinterbau immer noch in der Lage Unebenheiten gut auszubügeln. Ich behaupte mal das dieses Fahrwerk allen Anforderungen eines Amatuerfahrers locker gerecht wird.

Ich bin kein professioneller Testfahrer, deswegen fällt es mir etwas schwer meine Eindrücke zu vermitteln. Ich hoffe aber, dass Ihr damit trotzdem etwas anfangen könnt...


----------



## Aalex (23. Juni 2014)

> es gibt aber Eigenschaften, die Carbon an sich mit sich bringt, die man beachten muss... es dürfen nur bestimmte Reinigungsmittel ohne Lösungsmittel verwendet werden...



das ist gar nicht mal so richtig. Eigentlich sogar ziemlich falsch. erstmal ist da lack drauf. und ob du da nu mit waschbenzin, meinem besten freund atze thon, verdünner oder sonstwas beigehst juckt das harz gar nicht. Allerhöchstens wird der Lack matt.

ich hab meine carbonbuden früher immer mit atze thon gewaschen. mach ich heut noch so, nur heute fahr ich didaan.

und der "Test" mit draufstellen und co kg ist so sinnfrei, wie praxisfern. Das sagt über die Festigkeit von Carbon genau gar nichts aus.Damit ist lediglich bewiesen, das Aluminium sich verbiegt und carbon nicht. Gratulation. 




> Also ein riesen vorteil gegenüber alu ist die dauerschwingbelastung (e-modul).
> Die ist bei alu nicht der hit d.h das alu, wenns wirklich genutzt wird irgend wann den geist aufgibt und bricht bzw bei geringerer belastung als bei kohlefaser oder stahl.



sicherlich zum teil richtig, aber völlig überspitzt dargestellt. so wie du es formulierst hört es sich an, als würd ein alurahmen nach 3 jahren hops gehen. 

Erstmal bricht da nichts. Der Rahmen wird in der Regel erst einmal weich, meist im Tretlager zuerst. Das ist aber stark abhängig von der verwendeten Legierung, der Konifizierung und den Bumms in deinen Beinen / Körpergewicht. 

In der Regel überlebt der Rahmen die Halbwertszeit solch eines Produktes mit links. Schau dir alleine an, wieviele LV 301 der ersten 3 Generationen noch unterwegs sind. 

PS: triax Gelege findet eig kaum Verwendung bei Rädern. Lässt sich auch einfach scheisse verarbeiten. In Longboards, Snowboards und so gerödel ist das ziemlich einfach zu verarbeiten.Aber Rohre damit zu bauen ist ja fast schon grausam. 

Gegen Schläge wird meist im 90° winkel zum Rohr noch extra gelege eingebracht. Bei Kanonendale heißt das dann ballistic carbon. 

Sinnvollerweise macht man das im Oberrohr und im Unterrohr.


----------



## no name2606 (23. Juni 2014)

Was soll es denn sonst aussagen als das die festigkeit gegen die faserrichtung gleich null ist?!

Ja nach drei jahren nicht, aber nach zehn jahren im ordentlichen einsatz ist dem ding einfach nicht mehr zu vertrauen. Wobei ich es viel kritischer im lenkkopfbereich sehe als im tretlagerbereich.

Ich find kohlefaser im fahrradbereich klasse. Hält einfach ner größeren belastung aus als alu und das ist schon für die "kopfsach" nicht schlächt. Es muß halt nur dafür ausgelegt sein.

Jetzt muß nur noch das recyclig günstiger werden und alles ist paletti.


----------



## dave-ch (24. Juni 2014)

> Bergauf absolut akzeptabel und bei einer solchen Tour überhaupt kein Problem



Was heißt für dich akzeptabel? 
Hattest du Schwierigkeiten bei steilen Rampen?
Und welches Modell der Reihe fährst du - Comp1/2 oder Pro ?


----------



## Swenio (24. Juni 2014)

Akzeptabel heisst für mich, dass ich mein Tempo locker treten kann... in diesem fall waren einige Rampen mit bis zu 20 % Steigung dabei, die ich mit 4 bis 5 kmh fahren konnte... das ist in solchen fällen mein Tempo ohne absteigen zu müssen... dabei waren sogar Querbalken (Erosionsschutz) über den Weg eingebaut höhe ca. 8-10 cm, bei denen man etwas lupfen musste... alles hat ohne probleme geklappt... allerdings ist die Front schon etwas leicht, so dass viel mit dem Körpergewicht gearbeitet werden muss...

ich fahre das model capra comp 2


----------



## mdk187? (24. Juni 2014)

mal eine Frage an die Besitzer: welche Bikegröße habt ihr bei welcher Körpergröße gewählt?
Bin 1,80m und schwanke zwischen M und L. Das L konnte ich leider nicht Probe fahren...


----------



## Swenio (24. Juni 2014)

1,83 m hoch ... Größe m 

Hab aber auch schon jemanden gelesen, der mit 1,83 m größe L hat ... 

Da kann man generell keine aussage treffen... Je nach Vorliebe und Fahrstil


----------



## SteBu309 (24. Juni 2014)

mdk187? schrieb:


> mal eine Frage an die Besitzer: welche Bikegröße habt ihr bei welcher Körpergröße gewählt?
> Bin 1,80m und schwanke zwischen M und L. Das L konnte ich leider nicht Probe fahren...




Ich fahr mit 1,86 Größe M.


----------



## SteBu309 (24. Juni 2014)

Swenio schrieb:


> Akzeptabel heisst für mich, dass ich mein Tempo locker treten kann... in diesem fall waren einige Rampen mit bis zu 20 % Steigung dabei, die ich mit 4 bis 5 kmh fahren konnte... das ist in solchen fällen mein Tempo ohne absteigen zu müssen... dabei waren sogar Querbalken (Erosionsschutz) über den Weg eingebaut höhe ca. 8-10 cm, bei denen man etwas lupfen musste... alles hat ohne probleme geklappt... allerdings ist die Front schon etwas leicht, so dass viel mit dem Körpergewicht gearbeitet werden muss...
> 
> ich fahre das model capra comp 2




Kann diese Aussage/n nur voll unterstützen. Hab in fast allen meinen Fahrten solche Rampen mit solchen Stufen/Absätzen drin (auch meistens gutes Stück höher als 10cm) und hab auch die Erfahrung gemacht mit der "leichten Front". Einen der leichten Gänge rein, Gewicht Vollgas nach vorne und das hochfahren solcher Rampen ist kein Problem mehr, bei Absätzen natürlich mit radversetzen arbeiten.

Hab nun auch Ausfahrten mit 800hm+ am Stück hochkurbeln hinter mir, absolut easy machbar.


----------



## tomac7 (24. Juni 2014)

... Was sagt ihr denn zum Hinterbau und Dämpfer? Besitzt er einen schönen "pop", rauscht er im Federweg durch oder nicht, wie sind die Landungen, arbeitet er sensibel? 

Schildert mal eure Eindrücke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User85319 (25. Juni 2014)

Was mich noch interessiert: wie effizient gestaltet sich der Vortrieb?
Versinkt man zu tief im Federweg, wenn man auf sprintlastigen Trails einfach mal in die Pedale haut, oder geht das Bike dann gut nach vorne?


----------



## marcel_002 (25. Juni 2014)

Zur Rahmengröße: Ich habe meines bei 183 Körpergröße in L bestellt. Ich fand es auch extrem schwierig mich zu entscheiden und habe die Geodaten genauestens mit meinem Rocky Slayer verglichen. Das ist mir in 18" etwas zu klein, also habe ich mich für L entschieden. Da kahmen mir die Knie dem Lenker zu nah.
Bryan Regnier, YT Teamfahrer, fährt seines in L. http://enduro-mtb.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/20120113-ews2-587-780x520.jpg

Wenn es zu lang ist kann ich ja einen 35mm Vorbau montieren. Dann habe ich auch eine etwas direktere Lenkung.


----------



## mdk187? (25. Juni 2014)

Naja, nach den Teamfahrern kann man da glaub ich nicht unbedingt gehen. Die wählen im Renneinsatz in der Regel den längeren Rahmen.


----------



## fone (25. Juni 2014)

wie? ihr brecht hier gerade den Trend zu großen Rahmen? noch vor Wochen wäre doch jedem über 1,70 ein L-Rahmen empfohlen worden. 
M bei 1,85 lässt aber auf Park-Einsatz  schließen.


----------



## alpinea310 (25. Juni 2014)

Yt capra pro grösse s mit easton heavoc carbon Lenker,Hans Dampf Reifen hinten+alle Tubless=
13.16 Kg inkl. Pedale.ist glaub nicht schlecht.


----------



## empik (25. Juni 2014)

Bei der dritten Ausfahrt meines Capras hat statt dem Schaltauge der Hinterbau nachgegeben und einen Riß bekommen. Der Hinterbau ist anscheinend zur Hälfte aus Alu und zur Hälfte aus Carbon, der Riß ist genau an der Schaltaug-Aufhängung. Das wird jetzt getauscht, Hinterbauten hatten sie leider nicht lagernd deshalb bin ich insgesamt ~4 Wochen ohne Rad. Anscheinend bin ich der erste mit diesem Problem.
Als ichs bemerkte musste ich überlegen wo das passiert sein könnte weil ich vorsichtig gefahren bin und keine Stürze oder ähnliches hatte. Ich vermute: Bei einem kurzen steileren Stück bin ich einmal mit dem Rad rechts weggekippt und halbwegs kontrolliert abgestiegen, vermutlich wars das. Dabei könnte das Schaltwerk wo angekommen sein.

Ich hatte davor das 150er Wicked von 2012, und vergleiche das Capra damit, obwohl ich sie nie direkt vergleichen konnte (Wicked schon früher verkauft). Ich hatte erst drei Ausfahrten und bin vorsichtig und kennenlernend gefahren, weder weitere Sprünge >3m (trau ich mich nicht ) noch extrem verblockt/technisch oder ruppig. Ein kleiner, gemütlicher bike-park-ausflug war dabei.

Bergauf ist das Capra spürbar schwergängiger finde ich (hatte hans dampf am wicked). Zwar noch tretbar etc., aber das Wicked war spritziger/direkter. Wheelies und Bunny-Hops sind schwieriger, vermutlich wegen dem längeren Radstand, den größeren/schwereren Reifen und dem klein wenig mehr an Gewicht.

Bergab ist das Capra der Wahnsinn: bügelt alles nieder und ist trotzdem noch gut wendig - ich hatte ein verdammt sicheres Gefühl auf dem Rad. Das Ganze fühlt sich stimmig und solide an. 
Ich bin 1.76 und habs in M. Das Wicked in M war mir an der Grenze zu zu klein, das Capra in M ist ein klein wenig zu groß, passt mir aber trotzdem gut. Ich würds wieder kaufen, wieder in M. Zwar bin ich wegen Carbon nach wie vor skeptisch, aber für mich ist es das eine Rad mit dem ich von der Feierabend-Runde über Alpen-Cross (trotz Abstrichen bergauf) bis Bike-Park alles fahren kann. 

Das Capra ist deutlich enduro/freeride-lastiger als das Wicked. Und im Vergleich kommt mir das Cube AMS 150 vor wie ein BMX  für die meisten meiner üblichen Touren von zu Hause weg ist das Capra überdimensionert, da würde weniger Federweg reichen. Und die 150er reverb bietet mir wie erwartet zu wenig Verstellbereich. Für mich wären ~180mm ideal (schrittlänger 81cm)


----------



## Lamyluu (25. Juni 2014)

Meinst es ist möglich das du von dem gebrochenen Teil ein Foto machst und hier zeigst.


----------



## trailterror (25. Juni 2014)

@empik

Au Backe...Shit

Bin gespannt obs ein einzelfall bleibt


----------



## AM_Heizer (25. Juni 2014)

Lamyluu schrieb:


> Meinst es ist möglich das du von dem gebrochenen Teil ein Foto machst und hier zeigst.


Hoffentlich nicht. Das wird ein negativer Selbstläufer, obwohl gar nicht feststeht, wer oder was verantwortlich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lamyluu (25. Juni 2014)

Auch ein Argument


----------



## Eyjim (26. Juni 2014)

Also wenn das Schaltwerk "wo ankommt" reißt kein Hinterbau. Machen wir uns mal nicht verrückt... Vielleicht war es ja auch nur ein Riss im Lack. Finde aber auch, dass die Schaltaugen tendenziell zu massiv ausgeführt sind!


----------



## Kharne (26. Juni 2014)

X12 Standartschaltauge. Das soll ja nicht reißen, sondern die Schraube mit dem es festgemacht ist...

Was ist? Schaltwerk total krumm, Schaltauge minimalst verzogen, Schraube ganz.


----------



## empik (26. Juni 2014)

Eyjim schrieb:


> Also wenn das Schaltwerk "wo ankommt" reißt kein Hinterbau. Machen wir uns mal nicht verrückt... Vielleicht war es ja auch nur ein Riss im Lack. Finde aber auch, dass die Schaltaugen tendenziell zu massiv ausgeführt sind!


Nein, kein Riß im Lack sondern ein Riß bei der Aufhängung des Schaltauges so dass das Schaltauge dann deutlich Spiel hatte, die Schaltung war verstellt. Dadurch hatte ich weiter unten einen chainsuck, da habe ich das Ganze dann bemerkt.


----------



## Climax_66 (27. Juni 2014)

marcel_002 schrieb:


> Zur Rahmengröße: Ich habe meines bei 183 Körpergröße in L bestellt. Ich fand es auch extrem schwierig mich zu entscheiden und habe die Geodaten genauestens mit meinem Rocky Slayer verglichen. Das ist mir in 18" etwas zu klein, also habe ich mich für L entschieden. Da kahmen mir die Knie dem Lenker zu nah.
> Bryan Regnier, YT Teamfahrer, fährt seines in L. http://enduro-mtb.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/20120113-ews2-587-780x520.jpg
> 
> Wenn es zu lang ist kann ich ja einen 35mm Vorbau montieren. Dann habe ich auch eine etwas direktere Lenkung.


			 Servus hab auch ein 2011 Slayer in 19 zoll hatte mir auch L bestellt weil das Slayer perfekt passt, aber hab jetzt das capra in L und M getestet L geht gar nicht der lange Radstand, fühlt sich an wie ne Stratch Limo, in M dagegen hats dann voll gerockt, hab umbestellt in M bin 1.84m


----------



## marcel_002 (27. Juni 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Servus hab auch ein 2011 Slayer in 19 zoll hatte mir auch L bestellt weil das Slayer perfekt passt, aber hab jetzt das capra in L und M getestet L geht gar nicht der lange Radstand, fühlt sich an wie ne Stratch Limo, in M dagegen hats dann voll gerockt, hab umbestellt in M bin 1.84m



Danke für den Hinweis! War auch schon am hin und her überlegen und hatte mich jetzt eigentlich auf auf L festgelegt. Ich werde noch wahnsinnig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seibukan (28. Juni 2014)

alpinea310 schrieb:


> Yt capra pro grösse s mit easton heavoc carbon Lenker,Hans Dampf Reifen hinten+alle Tubless=
> 13.16 Kg inkl. Pedale.ist glaub nicht schlecht.


Bei welchen Laufrädern? Mit dem ethirteen LRS geht der Reifen zu Easy drüber - da hab ich die HD nicht dicht bekommen :-(
Oder habt ihr nen Tipp?


----------



## alpinea310 (28. Juni 2014)

Mit mavic crossmax enduro Räder


----------



## Lamyluu (2. Juli 2014)

aaah… immer noch keine DHL bringst mir nach hause email….


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (2. Juli 2014)

no name2606 schrieb:


> Also ein riesen vorteil gegenüber alu ist die dauerschwingbelastung (e-modul).
> Die ist bei alu nicht der hit d.h das alu, wenns wirklich genutzt wird irgend wann den geist aufgibt und bricht bzw bei geringerer belastung als bei kohlefaser oder stahl.
> 
> Der größte nachteil von kohlefaser ist die geringe belastbarkeit gegen die faserrichtung. "kurzes" beispiel:
> ...



dauerschwingbelastung = e-modul? die beiden haben ja nun mal so gar nichts mit einander zu tun!


----------



## Knete (2. Juli 2014)

marcel_002 schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis! War auch schon am hin und her überlegen und hatte mich jetzt eigentlich auf auf L festgelegt. Ich werde noch wahnsinnig.



Also ich bin auch 1,84m groß fahre aktuell nen Rotwild E1 in Gr. L und habe auch das Capra in L bestellt. Mach Dir kein Kopf.
Kürzerer Vorbau und Lenker mit mehr Kröpfung ist immer ne Alternative. Viiieeel Schlimmer ist es wenn du mit den Knie bei bestimmten Bewegungen gegen den Lenker kommst!


----------



## SteBu309 (2. Juli 2014)

Also YT empfiehlt Größe L erst ab ner Körpergröße von 1,84. Ich bin paa cm größer und hab mich fürs M entschieden. Bei paa cm größer als die Empfehlung is es Geschmacksache, mit was man besser klar kommt. Ich hab mich auf Größe L absolut unwohl gefühlt!


----------



## no name2606 (2. Juli 2014)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> dauerschwingbelastung = e-modul? die beiden haben ja nun mal so gar nichts mit einander zu tun!




Die klammern sollen kein "=" erstzen sondern soll darauf hinweisen das man das e-modul auch beachten soll.


Wobei deine aussage nicht ganz der wahrheit entsprich: das elastizitätsmodul beschreibt die grenze wann es zur plastischen verformung kommt. Um so geringer die dauerschwingbelastung um so gringer wird das emodul mit der zeit.


----------



## Climax_66 (3. Juli 2014)

Wegen Rahmengröße, an die unentschlossenen, ein kurzer Vorbau kompensiert kein zu großen Rahmen, eher die Frage was will ich mit dem Capra machen, wenn man Touren fahrn will dann passt L aber zum ballern ist das bei 184cm zu lang das geht nicht gescheit ums Eck. Einfach mal testen ist am Ende günstiger als sich ewig über eine falsche Größe zu ärgern. Weil wenn man es endlich hat und muss umtauschen und wieder 6-9 Monate warten muss ist auch nicht lustig.


----------



## Velo-X (3. Juli 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Wegen Rahmengröße, an die unentschlossenen, ein kurzer Vorbau kompensiert kein zu großen Rahmen, eher die Frage was will ich mit dem Capra machen, wenn man Touren fahrn will dann passt L aber zum ballern ist das bei 184cm zu lang das geht nicht gescheit ums Eck. Einfach mal testen ist am Ende günstiger als sich ewig über eine falsche Größe zu ärgern. Weil wenn man es endlich hat und muss umtauschen und wieder 6-9 Monate warten muss ist auch nicht lustig.



Genau!
Deswegen fahren die Pros auch lieber den längeren Rahmen zum Ballern bei einem Endurorennen.


----------



## Swenio (3. Juli 2014)

Also ich weiß nicht, ob man sich an den Pros orientieren sollte... die bringen in der Regel eine ganze Menge mehr Skills mit als der normale Amateurfahrer... Ich habe mein Capra mit 1,83 m in m bestellt... und ich fahre damit über 60 sachen den Berg runter ohne, dass es auch nur muckt... verblockte Trails, Wurzelpassagen und auch spitzkehren fahren geht damit super ... das Rad passt perfekt und kann viel mehr als ich... und auch bergauf sitzt man gut und hat die Front immer im Griff... ich habe das Focus SAM mal in L probefahren dürfen... und darauf sitze ich wie der 10 jährige Sohn auf Papas Hollandrad... letztendlich wird man nie über einen Thread die richtige Größe für sich finden...

man kann sich nur einen groben Eindruck verschaffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ErnstBitterer (3. Juli 2014)

Ich bin 1,74 groß und habe mir auch M bestellt, da ich meine bisherigen Bikes auch in M gefahren habe. Aber, wenn ich Eure Diskussion so mitverfolge, werde ich  langsam unsicher, ob S nicht doch die bessere Wahl gewesen wäre?


----------



## Lamyluu (3. Juli 2014)

ErnstBitterer schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,74 groß und habe mir auch M bestellt, da ich meine bisherigen Bikes auch in M gefahren habe. Aber, wenn ich Eure Diskussion so mitverfolge, werde ich  langsam unsicher, ob S nicht doch die bessere Wahl gewesen wäre?


So geht's mir auch gerade, bin 1.76 und in M, laut YT sind die  Pros diese Woche aufgebaut worden und werden morgen an DHL übergeben, sollten also Anfang kommender Woche eintreffen wooohoooo....


----------



## ErnstBitterer (3. Juli 2014)

Ok, dann bin ich wohl nicht der einzige dem es so geht, kannst ja mal berichten ob es passt. Meins kommt leider erst in der KW 33, sofern die Angabe stimmt ;-)


----------



## wartool (3. Juli 2014)

Sollte einer der Medium Besteller ein Small ordern wollen.... würde ich mich freuen euch ein Medium abnehmen zu dürfen ;-)
Einfach via PN melden!


----------



## Climax_66 (3. Juli 2014)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Genau!
> Deswegen fahren die Pros auch lieber den längeren Rahmen zum Ballern bei einem Endurorennen.


Bei was für einen Endurorennen war das Capra am Start? So lange man selbst nicht den direkten Vergleich zwischen beiden Rahmengrößen testet kann man es doch gar nicht beurteilen was für einen selbst besser passt. Da ich dies gemacht habe in Willingen gebe ich nur mein persönliches Empfinden weiter. Außerdem war ich vom Service beim umbestellen der Rahmengröße angenehm überascht, schon 2 Tage nach abschicken der Mail mit bitte um Umbestellung bekam ich die Bestätigung und jetzt kommts zum selben Termin wie die Erstbestellung.


----------



## Tommyxx (3. Juli 2014)

Ho ordinato una taglia L IS HIGH 178 \ 179
Sara sbagliato? : (


----------



## Velo-X (3. Juli 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Bei was für einen Endurorennen war das Capra am Start? ...



z.B. bei der EWS in Schottland (Platz 27)


----------



## turbo-555 (3. Juli 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Bei was für einen Endurorennen war das Capra am Start?





Velo-X schrieb:


> z.B. bei der EWS in Schottland (Platz 27)




und EWS in Chile, Platz 12


----------



## Climax_66 (3. Juli 2014)

OK, wusste ich nicht jetzt sag aber nicht das da nur L- Rahmen am Start waren und die Fahrer um die 1,80m. 	Spätestens nach dem Zusammebau und der ersten Testfahrt sind alle die es noch nicht gefahren sind schlauer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (3. Juli 2014)

Dass das längere Rad automatisch besser fährt ist, mit Verlaub, Schwachsinn³!

Wenn das Rad zu lang wird und man keinen Druck mehr aufs VR kriegt ist man nur noch am rumrutschen, und wenn das Sitzrohr zu lang ist um ne Variostütze zu benutzen oder der Sattel mit dem längeren Sitzrohr nicht weit genug abgesenkt werden kann hilft einem das auch nicht weiter.


----------



## marcel_002 (3. Juli 2014)

Ich habe heute noch mals ein Intensives Telefonat mit YT (Daniel) geführt. Er ist der Meinung, dass ich bei meinen Körpermaßen (Größe 1830; Beinlänge 870; Oberkörper 700; Armlänge 690 /mm) durchaus M und L fahren könne. Wenn ich Alpencross Touren >50Km machen will, auf jeden Fall L, und für Park und Hometrailrunden bis 50Km eher M. Da ich überwiegend Meine 40Km 500hm Hometrailrunde im Siebengebirge fahre und auch gelegentlich im Park unterwegs bin wurde mir zu M geraten. Für längere Touren soll ich den Sattel etwas nach hinten verstellen und ggf. einen 65-70mm Vorbau montieren. 
Ich denke, dass ich jetzt noch mal zwei Nächte drüber schlafe und dann doch in M umbestellen werde!


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Juli 2014)

Sattel einfach so nach hinten schieben ist nicht..

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...zposition-auf-dem-mountainbike.598862.2.htm#8


----------



## roughneck87 (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute, ich muss mich jetzt hier auch mal kurz einschalten und von meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen mit dem Capra pro berichten. Nach den ersten 2 Ausfahrten (ca. 20 Kilometer Kindergarten-Trail mit Sprüngen um die 50 cm) reißt mir die Auflage des Schaltauges ab. Nachdem ich das Schaltwerk auf etwaige Berührungen überprüft hatte, ging ich von einem Materialfehler aus. Also eine Rekalamtion an YT gesendet. Nach genau 2 Wochen  kam ein neues Schaltauge auf "Kulanz". Nebenbei bemerkt, ein super Service. Ich kann mir nichts schöneres vorstellen, als ein neues Fahrrad nach einer Woche Gebrauch im Keller zu lagern.  Also nach Lieferung das neue Auge eingebaut und dabei gleich festgestellt, dass das Schaltwerk einfach nicht richtig auf dem Auge aufliegt. Ergebnis draus war ein richtig schön verballertes 2. Schaltauge. Also Reklamtion 2.0 rausgejagt und gleich mal angerufen beim Verein YT. Im Gespräch mit dem freundlichen Jungen kam heraus, dass es wohl Probleme gibt die jetzt die Technik versucht zu beseitigen. Man versprache mir eine Handvoll Schaltaugen die ich dann immer wieder wechseln darf bis es eine Lösung gibt.  Nun könnt ihr euch eure eigene Meinung bilden. Ich jedenfalls Danke YT für die schöne Deco in meinem Keller.


----------



## Lukas_P (4. Juli 2014)

roughneck87 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich muss mich jetzt hier auch mal kurz einschalten und von meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen mit dem Capra pro berichten. Nach den ersten 2 Ausfahrten (ca. 20 Kilometer Kindergarten-Trail mit Sprüngen um die 50 cm) reißt mir die Auflage des Schaltauges ab. Nachdem ich das Schaltwerk auf etwaige Berührungen überprüft hatte, ging ich von einem Materialfehler aus. Also eine Rekalamtion an YT gesendet. Nach genau 2 Wochen  kam ein neues Schaltauge auf "Kulanz". Nebenbei bemerkt, ein super Service. Ich kann mir nichts schöneres vorstellen, als ein neues Fahrrad nach einer Woche Gebrauch im Keller zu lagern.  Also nach Lieferung das neue Auge eingebaut und dabei gleich festgestellt, dass das Schaltwerk einfach nicht richtig auf dem Auge aufliegt. Ergebnis draus war ein richtig schön verballertes 2. Schaltauge. Also Reklamtion 2.0 rausgejagt und gleich mal angerufen beim Verein YT. Im Gespräch mit dem freundlichen Jungen kam heraus, dass es wohl Probleme gibt die jetzt die Technik versucht zu beseitigen. Man versprache mir eine Handvoll Schaltaugen die ich dann immer wieder wechseln darf bis es eine Lösung gibt.  Nun könnt ihr euch eure eigene Meinung bilden. Ich jedenfalls Danke YT für die schöne Deco in meinem Keller.



Das ist wirklich ärgerlich. Du kannst einem wirklich Leid tuen. Und das obwohl sich Yt doch nach eigenen Aussagen so viel Zeit gelassen haben um das optimale Bike zu entwickeln und zu testen. Wenn das ein allgemeiner Fehler ist hätten sie es doch wohl bemerken müssen?
Wenigstens habe ich einen kleinen Trost und kann mir einreden dass mein absolutes Traumbike ( das ich mir nur als Schüler nicht leisten kann) doch nicht 100% prozentig perfekt ist


----------



## ale2812 (4. Juli 2014)

roughneck87 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich muss mich jetzt hier auch mal kurz einschalten und von meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen mit dem Capra pro berichten. Nach den ersten 2 Ausfahrten (ca. 20 Kilometer Kindergarten-Trail mit Sprüngen um die 50 cm) reißt mir die Auflage des Schaltauges ab. Nachdem ich das Schaltwerk auf etwaige Berührungen überprüft hatte, ging ich von einem Materialfehler aus. Also eine Rekalamtion an YT gesendet. Nach genau 2 Wochen  kam ein neues Schaltauge auf "Kulanz". Nebenbei bemerkt, ein super Service. Ich kann mir nichts schöneres vorstellen, als ein neues Fahrrad nach einer Woche Gebrauch im Keller zu lagern.  Also nach Lieferung das neue Auge eingebaut und dabei gleich festgestellt, dass das Schaltwerk einfach nicht richtig auf dem Auge aufliegt. Ergebnis draus war ein richtig schön verballertes 2. Schaltauge. Also Reklamtion 2.0 rausgejagt und gleich mal angerufen beim Verein YT. Im Gespräch mit dem freundlichen Jungen kam heraus, dass es wohl Probleme gibt die jetzt die Technik versucht zu beseitigen. Man versprache mir eine Handvoll Schaltaugen die ich dann immer wieder wechseln darf bis es eine Lösung gibt.  Nun könnt ihr euch eure eigene Meinung bilden. Ich jedenfalls Danke YT für die schöne Deco in meinem Keller.


Ich versteh weder das Problem, noch wie dir mit einer handvoll schaltaugen geholfen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roughneck87 (4. Juli 2014)

Ich habe heute nochmal mit YT gesprochen und es handelt sich wohl um einen Fehler von sram. Laut dem Kollegen hat der Hersteller falsche Anforderungen weitergegeben welche eines 1x11 Antriebs nicht gerecht werden. Leider bringt mir das nicht viel. Bis es neue Schaltaugen gibt heisst es nun permanentes Schaltaugen wechseln. Echt zum


----------



## Eyjim (5. Juli 2014)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Ich versteh weder das Problem, noch wie dir mit einer handvoll schaltaugen geholfen ist


Geht mir genau so...

Was hat die Auflage des Schaltauges mit der Auflage des Schaltwerks zu tun. Das sind doch zwei unterschiedliche Themen. Mach doch mal ein Bild und beschreibe genau was eigentlich das Problem/ die Probleme ist/sind.


----------



## Climax_66 (5. Juli 2014)

Wenns nichts schlimmeres ist, auf alle Capra kann man das glaub ich nicht übertragen, da der Bock wohl schon im harten Gelände sowie bei Rennen im Einsatz war und auch schon einige auf den Hometrails ran genommen wurden und dieses Problem zum ersten Mal bekannt wird haben es die anderen tot geschwiegen oder bei denen gabs das Problem nicht. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Schaltaugen bei 200 Watt Zug auf der Kette jetzt alle abfaulen. bin da ganz entspannt und bis in 5 Wochen wenn ich Termin habe sollte das Problem auch schon behoben sein, aber wegen so einem Problem ist der Bock nicht auf einmal Schrott, ärgerlich ja aber so lang davon nicht Hunderte betroffen sind ist alles im grünen Bereich würd ich mal sagen.


----------



## Skydiver81 (5. Juli 2014)

roughneck87 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute nochmal mit YT gesprochen und es handelt sich wohl um einen Fehler von sram. Laut dem Kollegen hat der Hersteller falsche Anforderungen weitergegeben welche eines 1x11 Antriebs nicht gerecht werden. Leider bringt mir das nicht viel. Bis es neue Schaltaugen gibt heisst es nun permanentes Schaltaugen wechseln. Echt zum



mach doch mal ein foto damit man es sich besser vorstellen kann wo das problem ist


----------



## roughneck87 (5. Juli 2014)

Sorry es war die Auflage für das Schaltwerk gemeint. War schon auf anderen Foren unterwegs und es ist kein Einzelfall. Habe schon einige Bilder von div. Verformungen gesammelt.


----------



## MatschitheBiker (5. Juli 2014)

Mal ne blöde Frage: würd das Capra CF Comp 1 in L gerne mal Probe fahren, aber Capra bietet das nur unter der Woche in Forchheim an. Ist hier jemand aus dem Raum München der das Bike hat und mich mal 10 Minuten damit fahren lassen würde? Wäre ein Traum => [email protected]. VG Matthias


----------



## ale2812 (7. Juli 2014)

roughneck87 schrieb:


> Sorry es war die Auflage für das Schaltwerk gemeint. War schon auf anderen Foren unterwegs und es ist kein Einzelfall. Habe schon einige Bilder von div. Verformungen gesammelt.


Das kommt doch davon, wenn sich die schaltwerkbestigung mit der zeit löst und durch das herauswandern des Schaltwerkes die Auflagefläche auf dem schaltauge immer kleiner wird.

Lösung: locktide auf die schraube

Ohne locktide konnte ich die schraube schon nach 25km deutlich nachziehen

PS: wer das gewinde so einfettet, kann froh sein schaltaugen auf kulanz zu bekommen


----------



## roughneck87 (7. Juli 2014)

Gewinde löst sich keinen Millimeter... das hätte ich bei der Demontage sofort bemerkt... sitzt Bombenfest. Ich habe mich in diesem Fall an die Anleitung von sram gehalten und in dieser steht gut Einfetten. Ich werde deinen Tipp gerne beherzigen und es probieren. Das ändert trotzdem nichts an der Tatsache,  dass die Auflage zu klein ist. Thomas von Yt hat mir am Freitag bestätigt, dass neue Augen in der mache sind und zwar mit einer verlängerten Auflage und anderer Materialbeschaffenheit. Grusse


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2014)

ale2812 schrieb:


> PS: wer das gewinde so einfettet, kann froh sein schaltaugen auf kulanz zu bekommen



Stahl in Alu sollte immer gut eingefettet werden. Wenn sich die Schraube dennoch löst, dann liegts an was Anderem.

G.


----------



## ale2812 (7. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Stahl in Alu sollte immer gut eingefettet werden. Wenn sich die Schraube dennoch löst, dann liegts an was Anderem.
> 
> G.


Also bisher hatte ich nie das Glück einen Rahmen zu besitzen, bei dem sich nicht die schaltauge-Rahmen- oder Schaltwerk-schaltauge-Verbindung mit der zeit gelöst hat (ohne locktide)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (7. Juli 2014)

roughneck87 schrieb:


> Gewinde löst sich keinen Millimeter... das hätte ich bei der Demontage sofort bemerkt... sitzt Bombenfest. Ich habe mich in diesem Fall an die Anleitung von sram gehalten und in dieser steht gut Einfetten. Ich werde deinen Tipp gerne beherzigen und es probieren. Das ändert trotzdem nichts an der Tatsache,  dass die Auflage zu klein ist. Thomas von Yt hat mir am Freitag bestätigt, dass neue Augen in der mache sind und zwar mit einer verlängerten Auflage und anderer Materialbeschaffenheit. Grusse


Ah ok, dann behaupte ich das gegenteil und beobachte das bei mir auch mal


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2014)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Also bisher hatte ich nie das Glück einen Rahmen zu besitzen, bei dem sich nicht die schaltauge-Rahmen- oder Schaltwerk-schaltauge-Verbindung mit der zeit gelöst hat (ohne locktide)



Bei mir hat sich noch nie am Schalktwerk oder Kettenspanner etwas gelöst...in den letzten fast 30 Jahren.
Wobei das Wicked und der Dh´ler da schreinbar etwas anfälliger sind und auch die Schaltseile ein wenig mehr belasten.

G.


----------



## ErnstBitterer (9. Juli 2014)

Nach dem ich mich nach Rücksprache mit YT für die Größe M entschieden habe, schwanke ich jetzt noch zwischen der Entscheidung: Capra Pro oder Comp 1.

Am liebsten hätte ich ja das Pro, bin aber unsicher bezüglich des BOS Fahrwerks, es soll ja schwerer abzustimmen und qualitätsmäßig etwas anfälliger sein. Hat von Euch schon jemand entsprechende Erfahrungen gemacht und kann darüber berichten?


----------



## alpinea310 (9. Juli 2014)

Hab überhaupt keine Probleme mit der Abstimmung gehabt.Das Fahrwerk ist super.Die Gabel ist sehr sensibel und Taucht trozdem nicht ab bei Stufen.
Der Dämfer leuft auch einwandfrei und hat eine angenehme Endprorssion.


----------



## OliRay (9. Juli 2014)

ErnstBitterer schrieb:


> Nach dem ich mich nach Rücksprache mit YT für die Größe M entschieden habe, schwanke ich jetzt noch zwischen der Entscheidung: Capra Pro oder Comp 1.
> 
> Am liebsten hätte ich ja das Pro, bin aber unsicher bezüglich des BOS Fahrwerks, es soll ja schwerer abzustimmen und qualitätsmäßig etwas anfälliger sein. Hat von Euch schon jemand entsprechende Erfahrungen gemacht und kann darüber berichten?



Hi, ich fahre das TuEs 2.0 Ltd.
Verbaut ist BOS Idylle RaRe und Stoy**! 
Das Fahrwerk auf seine persönlichen Vorlieben und Fahreigenschaften abzustimmen erfordert Zeit und ohne sich mit dem Thema BOS und Fahrwerksabstimmung auseinanderzusetzen funktioniert es nicht richtig. Hat man allerdings Zeit investiert und die Abstimmung funktioniert, dann zahlt sich das auf dem Trail auf jeden Fall aus. Voraussetzung ist natürlich, das man den Untergrund auch aufnehmen man. Und ein Gespür dafür entwickelt hat.
Ansonsten kann ich nix zu sagen, da ich nebenher Enduro fahr, ist das BOS Fahrwerk nicht ständig in Gebrauch. Fahr ich nun seit März 2013 ohne Probleme. Vom Gefühl her das Beste was ich bis jetzt gefahren bin. Hatte Fox, Marzocci, Rock Shox und Magura in Gebrauch.
Gruß Oli

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ErnstBitterer (9. Juli 2014)

alpinea310 schrieb:


> Hab überhaupt keine Probleme mit der Abstimmung gehabt.Das Fahrwerk ist super.Die Gabel ist sehr sensibel und Taucht trozdem nicht ab bei Stufen.
> Der Dämfer leuft auch einwandfrei und hat eine angenehme Endprorssion.


Ok, vielen Dank Dein Feedback! Wurde bei dem Bike eine Anleitung mitgeliefert in der eine Tabelle zur groben Abstimmung auf das Fahrergewicht enthalten ist?


----------



## ErnstBitterer (9. Juli 2014)

OliRay schrieb:


> Hi, ich fahre das TuEs 2.0 Ltd.
> Verbaut ist BOS Idylle RaRe und Stoy**!
> Das Fahrwerk auf seine persönlichen Vorlieben und Fahreigenschaften abzustimmen erfordert Zeit und ohne sich mit dem Thema BOS und Fahrwerksabstimmung auseinanderzusetzen funktioniert es nicht richtig. Hat man allerdings Zeit investiert und die Abstimmung funktioniert, dann zahlt sich das auf dem Trail auf jeden Fall aus. Voraussetzung ist natürlich, das man den Untergrund auch aufnehmen man. Und ein Gespür dafür entwickelt hat.
> Ansonsten kann ich nix zu sagen, da ich nebenher Enduro fahr, ist das BOS Fahrwerk nicht ständig in Gebrauch. Fahr ich nun seit März 2013 ohne Probleme. Vom Gefühl her das Beste was ich bis jetzt gefahren bin. Hatte Fox, Marzocci, Rock Shox und Magura in Gebrauch.
> ...


Hey, super vielen Dank! Das klingt ja eigentlich ganz gut! Ich bin bisher nur FOX gefahren, daher fehlen mir mit anderen Fahrwerken die Erfahrungen.


----------



## alpinea310 (9. Juli 2014)

Ja Es hat eine Tabelle mit Luftdruck/Fahrergewicht dabei.


----------



## Kharne (9. Juli 2014)

Die sowieso für den Mond ist, weil sie nicht weiß, wie der Fahrer gerne sein Fahrwerk abstimmt und nach welchem Jupiter Mond seine Dämpferpumpe geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (9. Juli 2014)

Wenn man Googelt bekommt man für den Kirk und die Gabel Bedienungsanleitung mit Skizzen, Technikzeichnung, Abstimmungshilfen, hab lieber viele Einstellmöglichkeiten und kann damit experimentieren bis man sein Setup gefunden hat als nur Luft Zugstufe, sich damit zu beschäftigen gehört genauso zum Hobby MTB wie das Ausdauertraining, find ich zumindest.


----------



## alpinea310 (9. Juli 2014)

Ja das seh ich auch so..


----------



## OliRay (9. Juli 2014)

Das ist die richtige Einstellung! DSS macht auch Spaß und man hat die Möglichkeit für verschiedene Strecken individuell was zu verändern!

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## madre (10. Juli 2014)

Gespannt bin ich wie groß die L rahmen sind wenn sie einige Leute hier gefahren sind. Bin mir nichgt sicher ob ich mit 1,90 mit dem L Rahmen auskommen würde.


----------



## Knete (10. Juli 2014)

madre schrieb:


> Gespannt bin ich wie groß die L rahmen sind wenn sie einige Leute hier gefahren sind. Bin mir nichgt sicher ob ich mit 1,90 mit dem L Rahmen auskommen würde.


Bei 1,90m ist doch L perfekt ?! Eher Leute zwischen 1,82 bis 1,86m sollten testen.


----------



## madre (10. Juli 2014)

mich hatte aus diesem Test http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/c...t/review-yt-industries-capra-comp-1-14-48371/
folgender Satz irritiert .
The only thing to watch is the sizing. With a top tube that’s only 580mm long, a super steep seat tube and 50mm stem, the medium Capra is very short and we’d have gone for a large (602mm) if we hadn’t been sharing the bike with smaller testers. The large is the biggest option available too, so if you’re proper tall you’re out in the cold

wobei mir die Geo Daten auf dem Papier halt nicht so sehr klein vor kamen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blindfury (10. Juli 2014)

Knete schrieb:


> Bei 1,90m ist doch L perfekt ?! Eher Leute zwischen 1,82 bis 1,86m sollten testen.



L sollte dir perfekt passen  Bei 1.86m Körpergröße bin ich zumindest voll zufrieden und würde, wenn ich nicht so oft längere Touren fahren würde, eher einen kleineren als größeren Rahmen wählen.

Beste Grüße, Jörn


----------



## madre (10. Juli 2014)

Blindfury schrieb:


> L sollte dir perfekt passen  Bei 1.86m Körpergröße bin ich zumindest voll zufrieden und würde, wenn ich nicht so oft längere Touren fahren würde, eher einen kleineren als größeren Rahmen wählen.
> 
> Beste Grüße, Jörn


Top danke für die Antwort


----------



## bs99 (10. Juli 2014)

Das mit der Größe ist Geschmackssache.
Wenn (!) die Geometrieangaben auf der YT-Homepage stimmen, ist das OR vom YT 20mm kürzer und der reach 17mm kürzer als bei meinem Specialized Enduro 2010 in L.
Das Enduro ist für meine 194 mit 94er Schrittlänge an der unteren Grenze was ich persönlich fahren will, daher kommt das Capra für mich nicht in Frage.


----------



## Blindfury (11. Juli 2014)

bs99 schrieb:


> Das mit der Größe ist Geschmackssache.
> Wenn (!) die Geometrieangaben auf der YT-Homepage stimmen, ist das OR vom YT 20mm kürzer und der reach 17mm kürzer als bei meinem Specialized Enduro 2010 in L.
> Das Enduro ist für meine 194 mit 94er Schrittlänge an der unteren Grenze was ich persönlich fahren will, daher kommt das Capra für mich nicht in Frage.



Ich bin das Enduro 2010 in Größe L die letzten 2 Jahre gefahren und mir kommt das Capra in L vom Gefühl her ein bisschen größer vor.

Beste Grüße, Jörn


----------



## haekel72 (11. Juli 2014)

Also dann wäre der L Rahmen bei 1,81 wohl zu Groß oder? Fahre ein Swoop L Rahmen und der Passt!


----------



## SteBu309 (11. Juli 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Also dann wäre der L Rahmen bei 1,81 wohl zu Groß oder? Fahre ein Swoop L Rahmen und der Passt!



Für 1,81 is L definitiv zu groß! Da wirst du mit der Größe kein Spaß ham.
Ich fahr mit 1,86 Größe M, bin absolut zu frieden. Ob 1500HM am Stück Kurbeln oder Vollgas über trails den Berg runter, absolut geil und easy machbar.


----------



## bs99 (11. Juli 2014)

Blindfury schrieb:


> Ich bin das Enduro 2010 in Größe L die letzten 2 Jahre gefahren und mir kommt das Capra in L vom Gefühl her ein bisschen größer vor.
> 
> Beste Grüße, Jörn


Sehr interessant.
In irgendeinem Testbericht (Bike?) waren die gemessenen Geo-Maße auch anders als von YT angegeben.


----------



## haekel72 (11. Juli 2014)

SteBu309 schrieb:


> Für 1,81 is L definitiv zu groß! Da wirst du mit der Größe kein Spaß ham.
> Ich fahr mit 1,86 Größe M, bin absolut zu frieden. Ob 1500HM am Stück Kurbeln oder Vollgas über trails den Berg runter, absolut geil und easy machbar.


Danke, dachte ich mir! Ist ein Geiles Teil - Haben Muss^^


----------



## hubsi89 (14. Juli 2014)

Mein Fazit vom Capra:

Bin 1,75cm und hab das Comp2 in M. Für mich war von Anfang an klar M zu ordern,
wobei ich mir jetzt vorstellen könnt, auch mit S gut zurecht zu kommen (vor allem bergauf).

Es gibt für mich ein paar contras die vielen pros gegenüber stehen.


Die Lackqualität könnte etwas besser sein, mir kommt die Schicht verdammt dünn vor.

Die SLR sind bei mir etwas dürftig eingespeicht. Aus dem Karton raus liefen beide schon nicht ganz rund,
jetzt nach ein paar eher harmlosen Fahrten bergab streift der Hinterreifen ein klein wenig an der Kefü
(aber alles im Rahmen denk ich und ohne jegliche Einschränkung, sollte sich auch leicht korrigieren lassen).

Zum Thema Schaltauge/Schaltung: ich weiß nicht ob mein Problem direkt damit zusammenhängt,
aber die X9 läuft hinten überhaupt nicht. Ich bekomme das kleinste Ritzel einfach nicht geschaltet,
egal was und wie ich einstelle, gebrochen, verbogen, usw. ist nichts --> hat jemand einen Tipp woran es liegen könnte? ev. Kette?

Insbesondere beim bergauffahren knackt/knarzt es im Tretlagerbereich etwas.
Auch beim beherzten Anfahren kommt es vor. Es klingt zwar nicht nach einem Defekt,
man spürt auch keinerlei Einschränkung, aber so ganz kalt lässt es mich doch nicht.
Ist das normal bei Carbonrahmen mit Pressfit oder kann das von wo ganz anders kommen? Jemand eine Idee?

Zum viel disskutierten Thema "Rahmensteifigkeit": JA ich glaub man merkt schon etwas mehr Flex als gewohnt.
Das Fahrgefühl bzw. den Fahrspaß beeinflusst das aber nicht (solang es nicht mit dem knacken zusammenhängt).
Ich denke das liegt nicht an der Verarbeitungsqualität, sondern eher an der Geo. Kann sonst jemand was dazu sagen?


Die Pros liegen ganz klar im Fahrgefühl. Egal ob bergauf oder ab.

Für mich hat das Bike eine perfekte Sitzposition fürs berghoch fahren (für ein Enduro). Man bekommt extrem viel Kraft auf
die Pedale, auch bei enormen Steigungen gibts (fast) keine Spur von einer steigenden Front. Eher kommts mir hoch,
als dass das Vorderrad hoch kommt.

Bei entsprechender Dämpfereinstellung spürt man beim Berghochfahren auch null Wippen.

Wenn man dann abwärts die Reverb reinfährt, den Rucksack enger schnallt und nochmals Luft holt,
gehts richtig gut ab. Mächtig Laufruhe und maximale Kontrolle durch Radstand und Lenkwinkel und dennoch wendig genug durch die Kettenstreben. Füch mich und meine Vorlieben die perfekte Geo. Ausstattungstechnisch kann man auch nicht meckern.
Die Komponenten (ev. bis auf die Schalterei) sind recht gut auf einander abgestimmt. Ich empfinde das Fahrwerk mit Pike und Monarch eher als "gemütlich".

Ich glaub ich werd mich an das Bike so schnell nicht gewöhnen (positiv). Jedes mal wenn ich zu Hause daran vorbeilaufe
bleib ich sethn und schaus blöd an ;-)

Habs jetzt etwas über 1 Monat und bin ca. 4.500hm gefahren (bis zu 1.500 am Stk., viel im Salzkammergut/Ö)

Vielleicht kann mir jemand Feedback zu meinen Punkten geben, danke!


----------



## Kharne (14. Juli 2014)

Systemlrs -> Der TRS ist kein Systemlrs, das sind 28 Standartspeichen. Einfach mal nachzentrieren (lassen), sonst ist ruckzuck der Lack weg, wo´s schubbelt.
Knacken -> Kann überall herkommen, wenn es wirklich das Tretlager ist, ist es sehr warscheinlich, dass du es nie wegkriegst. Brechfit halt.
Schaltung -> Schaltet das Schaltwerk von selbst aufs kleinste Ritzel, wenn du den Zug löst und den unteren Anschlag komplett rausdrehst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteBu309 (14. Juli 2014)

Des mit der Schaltung kenn ich. Hab anfänglich auch etwas mehr Zeit als üblich dafür gebraucht, 100% is es danach aber immer noch nicht gelaufen. Hab mir die Schaltung von nem 2radmechaniker einstelln lassen. 
Ich werd nach der 1ten Saison auf jedenfall die Schaltzüge tauschen und da "leicht gängigere" verbaun.


----------



## Kharne (14. Juli 2014)

Quatsch. Standart Shimano Züge, gut Fett drauf und das flutscht sauber.


----------



## hubsi89 (14. Juli 2014)

Ja, dann schaltet es, nur bekomm ich dann die 2 großen nicht rein. Hab auch schon gelesen dass die sram ketten eher "weich" sind.

Zugspannung, h/l schrauben sind denke ich richtig justiert. Aber vielleicht lass ich auch mal jemand anders drauf schaun.


----------



## Kharne (14. Juli 2014)

Das klingt irgendwie nach der Kombi aus 9-fach Schaltwerk und 10-fach Shifter ^^

Zieh den Zug mal unter viel Spannung fest...


----------



## hubsi89 (14. Juli 2014)

Lässt das dann auf einen fehler in der produktion bzw. Zusammenbau schließen? Danke auf jedn fall, werd da nochmal genau testen!


----------



## Kharne (14. Juli 2014)

Ich bin so frech zu behaupten, dass du die Schaltung nicht richtig eingestellt kriegst. Evtl. ist auch das Schaltauge minimal krumm, dann kommt es auch zu genau deinen Symptomen. Für Schaltaugen gibbet ne Richtlehre, geh mal zum nächsten Radladen und bitte die, sich mal um deine Schaltung und den LRS zu kümmern


----------



## Blindfury (15. Juli 2014)

hubsi89 schrieb:


> Mein Fazit vom Capra:
> 
> Bin 1,75cm und hab das Comp2 in M. Für mich war von Anfang an klar M zu ordern,
> wobei ich mir jetzt vorstellen könnt, auch mit S gut zurecht zu kommen (vor allem bergauf).
> ...



Nachdem ich dein Feedback gelesen habe möchte ich jetzt mal meine Meinung dazu schreiben:

Vorab: Ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem Bike! Das Fahrwerk ist ein Traum und bis auf die jetzt beschriebenen Probleme ist es das beste Bike das ich bis jetzt hatte!

Zum Thema LRS: Mein VR war bei Auslieferung nicht richtig zentriert (Damit ich's nicht einschicken muss habe ich das bei dem 2Rademechaniker meines Vertrauens auf eigene Kosten ordentlich zentrieren lassen)

Knarzen im Tretlagerbereich: Das Problem ist bei mir nach der 2ten Ausfahrt aufgetreten. Habe deswegen mehrfach mit dem YT-Support geschrieben und verschiedene Hilfsmaßnahmen probiert (Dämpferbolzen neu einbauen & fetten, Schrauben kontrollieren und erneut nachziehen). Danach hat sich das knarzen für einen kurzen Zeitraum gebessert wird aber im Moment bei jeder Fahrt wieder lauter.

Dieser Defekt/ das Geräusch gibt mir zumindest ein sehr ungutes Gefühl und vermittelt nicht wirklich Sicherheit/Vertrauen auf das Material.

Das Problem mit dem Schaltwerk ist bei mir zum Glück nicht aufgetreten aber ich habe selber verhältnismäßig sehr lange gebraucht um es korrekt einzustellen.

Die Lackqualität ist wirklich nicht die Beste. Habe das Bike jetzt seit 3 Wochen und schon mehrere Lackabplatzer am Oberrohr etc. festgestellt. Aber auch egal solange der Rahmen ordentlich hält! 

Vielleicht haben ja noch weitere Käufer das Problem mit dem knarzen und wir können uns hier ein bisschen austauschen.

Deine genannten Pluspunkte für dieses Bike kann ich fett unterstreichen! Bin, bis auf die genannten Punkte, mehr als zufrieden!

*edit: Habe das Comp2

Beste Grüße, Jörn


----------



## SteBu309 (15. Juli 2014)

Diese "knarzende" Geräusch hab ich auch. Allerdings erst seit ich den Winkel vom Sattel verstellt hab, bei mir kommt des Geräusch aus der Aufnahme von Sattel zu Sattelrohr.

Als ich des comp2 beim 2radmechaniker hatte um die Schaltung einzustellen, hatte der festgestellt ghabt, dass des Schaltauge etwas krumm wa. Er hat's ausgerichtet


----------



## MrEtnie (16. Juli 2014)

roughneck87 schrieb:


> Sorry es war die Auflage für das Schaltwerk gemeint. War schon auf anderen Foren unterwegs und es ist kein Einzelfall. Habe schon einige Bilder von div. Verformungen gesammelt.



Genau so sieht mein Schaltauge auch aus. Und die Auflage am Schaltwerk hat es auch gleich ruiniert. Werde mich dann wohl auch mal an YT wenden. Ersatzteil selber bestellen dauert beim Schaltwerk allerdings 20+ Tage. Sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrEtnie (16. Juli 2014)

SteBu309 schrieb:


> Diese "knarzende" Geräusch hab ich auch. Allerdings erst seit ich den Winkel vom Sattel verstellt hab, bei mir kommt des Geräusch aus der Aufnahme von Sattel zu Sattelrohr.


Hatte ich bei meiner alten Reverb auch. Die Plastikklemmung des Sattels hat geknarzt. Schrauben fester ziehen half ein bisschen (aber nicht zu feste, ist ja Plastik).


----------



## MrEtnie (16. Juli 2014)

Blindfury schrieb:


> Nachdem ich dein Feedback gelesen habe möchte ich jetzt mal meine Meinung dazu schreiben:
> 
> Vorab: Ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem Bike! Das Fahrwerk ist ein Traum und bis auf die jetzt beschriebenen Probleme ist es das beste Bike das ich bis jetzt hatte!
> 
> ...


Mein LRS musste nach den ersten zwei Ausfahrten auf Hometrails auch gleich nachzentriert werden, seitdem die Speichenspannung jetzt eher so ist, wie es E.thirteen vorgibt scheinen sie aber gerade zu bleiben.

Das Knarzen habe ich auch. Bei mir löste sich die Kurbelschraube trotz festziehen mit den von e.thirteen empfohlenen 62 NM nach nur kurzer Ausfahrt wieder. Mein 2Radmachaniker hat die daraufhin beim dritten Mal mit Schraubensicherung mittel gesichert. Jetzt bleibt sie fest, aber das Knarzen bleibt auch.

Schaltauge siehe oben.

Pluspunkte bleiben. Bin bei der SRAM Enduroserie in Willingen damit gefahren und bei der TT Rabenberg. Klasse Rad für Rennen. Hometrails und Park machen damit auch Spaß.


----------



## Climax_66 (16. Juli 2014)

Sagt ma die Probleme mit LRS sind bei der Comp Ausführung oder bei der Pro, wäre nett wenn immer das Model dabei steht worum es geht.  Knarzen nervt ist aber in der Regel kein Problem wenn man Systematisch vorgeht, das haben 6000€ Schinken auch schon mal meist nur Kleinigkeiten aber da der Rahmen wie ein Klangkörper das verstärkt nervts halt. Alle Probleme bis auf Lack könnte man jetzt auf schlechten Zusammenbau führen, gibt halt sorgfältige Mitarbeiter aber auch oberflächige Mitarbeiter. Den Zusammenbau anderer checkt man eh bevor man sich den Abhang runter stürzt, vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle halt besser. Kinderkrankheiten aber gut zu wissen was man sich am Anfang näher Anschauen sollte.


----------



## SteBu309 (16. Juli 2014)

Ich hab beim comp2 keine Probleme mit den Laufrädern.

Nur was mir bei der letzten Fahrt passiert is, is scho sehr seltsam
Während dem sprinten auf asphaltierter und ebener Straße hat das viertgrößte Ritzen an der Kassette nachgegeben. Ich hab weder geschalten, noch bin ich gestürzt und es is auch sonst kein schlag o.ä. aufs Hinterrad gekommen.
Nach kurzem Telefonat mit YT musst ich des komplette hintere Laufrad einschicken, hab es nach 3 Werktagen wieder bekommen. Haben anstandslos die Kassette getauscht.


----------



## decay (16. Juli 2014)

Wie  weit denn nachgegeben? Was heißt das, durchgerutscht?


----------



## SteBu309 (16. Juli 2014)

Also das Ritzel wa so verbogen, dass zwischen 3tes und 4tes Ritzel grad noch ein Stück Papier reinzuschieben ging. Diese Gänge waren dann nich mehr fahrbar. Kette is dann immer ins nächste Ritzel gerutscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mdk187? (16. Juli 2014)

Das nenne ich mal einen Antritt. Wie viel Watt schaffst du? 2500 :-D


----------



## SteBu309 (16. Juli 2014)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal einen Antritt. Wie viel Watt schaffst du? 2500 :-D




Hab mal 1 Bild von der Kassette in mein Album gepackt.


----------



## MrEtnie (16. Juli 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Sagt ma die Probleme mit LRS sind bei der Comp Ausführung oder bei der Pro, wäre nett wenn immer das Model dabei steht worum es geht.  Knarzen nervt ist aber in der Regel kein Problem wenn man Systematisch vorgeht, das haben 6000€ Schinken auch schon mal meist nur Kleinigkeiten aber da der Rahmen wie ein Klangkörper das verstärkt nervts halt. Alle Probleme bis auf Lack könnte man jetzt auf schlechten Zusammenbau führen, gibt halt sorgfältige Mitarbeiter aber auch oberflächige Mitarbeiter. Den Zusammenbau anderer checkt man eh bevor man sich den Abhang runter stürzt, vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle halt besser. Kinderkrankheiten aber gut zu wissen was man sich am Anfang näher Anschauen sollte.


Sorry. Ich habe das Capra Comp 1, also handelt es sich um den e.thirteen TRS+ LRS.
Beste Grüße.


----------



## ErnstBitterer (17. Juli 2014)

Mal ne allgemeine Frage: Ich habe hier und auch in anderen Foren (gefühlt schon zu häufig)  gelesen, dass es beim Capra Probleme mit dem Schaltauge oder gar an der Aufhängung gibt.  Könnt Ihr das bestätigen oder sind das eher nur Einzelfälle?


----------



## SteBu309 (17. Juli 2014)

Die Probleme sind da, ja. Allerdings nur bei comp1 und pro. Liegt am 1x11 Schaltwerk. Beim comp2 mit 2x10 gibts bis jetz keine Probleme.


----------



## andre-71 (17. Juli 2014)

Hat jemand mal bei YT nachgefragt ob das Problem bei den nächsten Lieferungen behoben sein wird ?


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Juli 2014)

Bei nem Kumpel von mir ist gestern am nagelneuen Capra pro  nach 4 Abfahrten am Okopf dieses Anschlagteil über das Schaltauge drübergerutscht, die Nase vom Schaltauge fast ab. Obwohl das Schaltwerk knallfest gezogen war.

Ich glaube das Alu ist da zu weich. 
Aber sonst war er begeistert.


----------



## Jojo10 (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo Ihr

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/yt-i...um-carbon-enduro.686751/page-27#post-12147045

Gruß


----------



## ErnstBitterer (17. Juli 2014)

Danke für Euer Feedback! Dann scheint es wohl eher ein Serienproblem zu sein. Ich hoffe dass es bald behoben wird, denn irgendwie trübt es ein bisschen die Vorfreude


----------



## Kharne (17. Juli 2014)

Der Rahmen ist gerissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrEtnie (18. Juli 2014)

Ich habe jetzt auch erstmal Ersatzschaltaugen von YT bekommen. Mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt. Allerdings ist ja der Anschlagring bei X.01 auch leicht beschädigt. Da warte ich auf Ersatzteile. Mal sehen wie lange das zweite Schaltauge hält. Eventuell werde ich den Beschädigten Anschlagring vom X.01 mit dem Schleifgerät bearbeiten, sodass die Auflagefläche am Schaltauge etwas größer ist, vielleicht hält es dann ja. Falls ja melde ich mich mit Bildern.


----------



## Haukejunior (18. Juli 2014)

@Kharne so verstehe ich das auch von Jojo10.

@Jojo10  gib mal mehr Infos dazu bitte

und das mit nem kleinen Sturz aufs schaltwerk das Schaltauge kaputt geht ist schon richtig so. Denn dafür ist es auch da.


----------



## Jojo10 (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo Forum

In Abwägung der Interessen zwischen dem "Recht" des Forums am Wissen um die Probleme des Capra's auf der einen Seite und der Chance des Herstellers auf eine Nachbesserung auf der anderen Seite, habe ich meinen Beitrag hier überarbeitet.
Festzustellen bleibt: YT hat ein Problem mit dem Schaltauge seiner Capra Reihe, die gelöst werden müssen.

Gruß


----------



## Haukejunior (18. Juli 2014)

Ok. Aber ich kann mich erinnern das irgendwer hier auch schonmal was von einem gerissenen Hinterbau geschrieben hat. Ich persönlich würde ihn ja einschicken und begutachten lassen.


----------



## Kharne (18. Juli 2014)

Carbonrahmen mit riss -> einschicken zum röntgen


----------



## Haukejunior (18. Juli 2014)

Was willst du da röntgen ich würde sagen das Ding ist kaputt. So doof wie es klingt aber ist so.


----------



## decay (18. Juli 2014)

Wenn man röntgen kann kann man auch gipsen!


----------



## gernotkrinner (18. Juli 2014)

Der Hinterbau ist doch aus Alu, oder???


----------



## Thiel (18. Juli 2014)

Auf der Homepage steht nichts von Alu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andre-71 (18. Juli 2014)

Der Hinterbau ist halb aus Alu hald Carbon, ist auf den Bildern gut zu erkennen. War auch schon beim Wicked LTD so...


----------



## hubsi89 (18. Juli 2014)

andre-71 schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau ist halb aus Alu hald Carbon, ist auf den Bildern gut zu erkennen. War auch schon beim Wicked LTD so...



Das war für mich eines der pro argumente für das bike, weil ich denke, dass wenns mal an der kettenstrebe angeht, alu mehr verzeiht als carbon... Bin gespannt was yt dazu sagt und dagegen macht.


----------



## Living (18. Juli 2014)

Warum geht bei YT niemand ans Telefon und antwortet auf mehrere Emails nicht? Wollte mir nächste Woche mal das Capra anschauen und ggf. Bestellen. Aber wenn das so läuft...?! Oder sollte ich einfach mal vorbei schauen?


----------



## deralteser (19. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Carbonrahmen mit riss -> einschicken zum röntgen





Haukejunior schrieb:


> Was willst du da röntgen ich würde sagen das Ding ist kaputt. So doof wie es klingt aber ist so.



Radon bietet für seine Carbonbikes diesen Service (Röntgen) an. Kostet meine ich 150 Euro (?). Wenn der Riss unbedenklich ist bekommste den Rahmen zurück - ist der Schaden zu groß werden die Gebühren vom Röntgen mit den Kosten für einen neuen Rahmen verrechnet. Keine Ahnung was YT da anbietet - eine entsprechende Serviceleistung bzw. Kundenbetreuung sollte aber existieren...hoffentlich...

Zum Hinterbau: Beim Capra sollte die Kettenstrebe aus Aluminium gefertigt sein und die Druckstrebe aus Carbon (bitte korrigieren, wenn falsch).

Welches Material wurde bei der Umlenkung verwendet?


----------



## impressive (19. Juli 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Warum geht bei YT niemand ans Telefon und antwortet auf mehrere Emails nicht? Wollte mir nächste Woche mal das Capra anschauen und ggf. Bestellen. Aber wenn das so läuft...?! Oder sollte ich einfach mal vorbei schauen?




am Telefon hat's bei mir das erste mal auch etwas gedauert. aber als jemand dran war, war der Gesprächspartner sehr hilfsbereit !

habe mir nen Termin zur Probefahrt geben lassen, allerdings hatte ich danach das Gefühl das ich keinen Termin gebraucht hätte,

mein Fazit: wenn du's nicht weit hast, fahr vorbei


----------



## flametop (19. Juli 2014)

Also was man das hier alles so liest klingt ja gar nicht mal so gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (19. Juli 2014)

Ja, ein fehlkonstruiertes schaltauge ist wirklich eine Katastrophe


----------



## flametop (19. Juli 2014)

Ein Riss im Hinterbau ist irgendwie weniger witzig als schaltprobleme.


----------



## Climax_66 (21. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich ein Riss im Hinterbau hab gibts auf Garantie ein neuen, wenn der Hersteller röntgen will von mir aus aber doch nicht auf meine Kosten, das ist kein Service sondern wäre Abzocke. Bin eigentlich eingefleischter Rocky Fahrer und meine Buddys auch hatten auch schon gerissene Rahmen da gibts auch nach 5 Jahren noch anstandslos Ersatz!


----------



## proschinger (21. Juli 2014)

Ich hab mal bei yt angefragt wegen den Schaltaugen. Bei der nächsten Lieferung werden angeblich überarbeitete Augen verbaut.
Und wegen der Ausstattung da gibt's noch keine 2015er Parts, allerdings sind die 2014er "auf dem technischen Stand von 2015".


----------



## Haukejunior (21. Juli 2014)

Hää wie können denn 2014er aufm Stand von 2015er sein?


----------



## User85319 (21. Juli 2014)

Mit anderen Worten: aus technischer Sicht entspechen die verbauten 2014er Parts den 2015ern. Wenn, dann ändern sich ggf. nur die Decals o.ä.


----------



## Haukejunior (21. Juli 2014)

Ahja


----------



## Climax_66 (21. Juli 2014)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten: aus technischer Sicht entspechen die verbauten 2014er Parts den 2015ern. Wenn, dann ändern sich ggf. nur die Decals o.ä.


Das deckt sich mit den Aussagen am YT Stand in Willingen, bei 2015er Parts ändert sich auch nichts einschlägiches bei den Zulieferer.


----------



## thehoff (21. Juli 2014)

Hat das Capra schon jemand auf seine Parktauglichkeit untersucht


----------



## Der böse Wolf (21. Juli 2014)

Ja, die warten alle auf ein neues Schaltauge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thehoff (21. Juli 2014)

Das mit dem schaltauge bekommen sie ja hoffentlich noch in den Griff,
Kann man eigentlich bei den Modellen Comp1 und Pro den Umwerfer wieder nachrüsten?
ist leider auf den Bilern nicht ersichtlich ob das Möglich ist.

Bin mir noch unsicher bzgl der 1x schlatung,
letztes jahr konnte ich das Speci Enduro 29 S-Works 3 tage lang testen, da hat meine kondition dann teilweise doch nicht ganz gereicht.
Aber ich finde 1x schon intressent alleine wegen dem Cockpit und dem Handling


----------



## steggle (21. Juli 2014)

Ja, du kannst auch bei comp1 und pro einen Umwerfer montieren. Es sind in der Sattelstütze zwei Gewindebohrungen vorhanden, die zur Montage dienen. Wenn kein Umwerfer montiert ist, sind zwei Kunstoffpfropfen drin.


----------



## Mr.Spades (21. Juli 2014)

Zum Thema Parktauglichkeit: War mit dem Capra mittlerweile in serfaus,  samerberg und crans-Montana unterwegs.  Hat überall eine sehr gute Figur gemacht. Vorallem in der Luft und in den Anliegern machts so richtig Spaß. Lässt sich super bewegen. Aber auch diverse drops steckt das Fahrwerk locker weg. Hab mir gleich noch nen token in die pike eingesetzt, sonst rauscht se im Allgemeinen zu schnell durch den Federweg. Der verbaute trailKing Reifen am HR ist aber zu schwach 4 durchschläge in der ersten Woche. Fahre jetzt seit ner Woche Hans Dampf supergravity auf den Wallistrails und bin bisher ohne Defekt.


----------



## ErnstBitterer (21. Juli 2014)

Ich habe heute eine Stellungnahme von YT bezüglich der Schaltaugen Problematik erhalten. Die Behebung des Problems ist bereits in Arbeit und soll bei den kommenden Auslieferungen behoben sein!

Eins muss man YT wirklich lassen, alle Rückfragen die ich bisher hatte (sowohl telefonisch als auch per E-Mail) wurden stets sehr hilfsbereit, freundlich und kompetent beantwortet. Super Service!


----------



## thehoff (21. Juli 2014)

Mit welchen der 3 Modelle?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Spades (21. Juli 2014)

Comp1 siehe meine Fotos ;-)


----------



## no name2606 (22. Juli 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Riss im Hinterbau hab gibts auf Garantie ein neuen, wenn der Hersteller röntgen will von mir aus aber doch nicht auf meine Kosten, das ist kein Service sondern wäre Abzocke. Bin eigentlich eingefleischter Rocky Fahrer und meine Buddys auch hatten auch schon gerissene Rahmen da gibts auch nach 5 Jahren noch anstandslos Ersatz!



Kannst ja nicht rocky mit irgendwelchen billig herstellern ala radon vergleichen


----------



## crouvean (22. Juli 2014)

Immer überall diese plastescheisse

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Haukejunior (22. Juli 2014)

no name2606 schrieb:


> Kannst ja nicht rocky mit irgendwelchen billig herstellern ala radon vergleichen


Oha ne Spitze


Und kann mir vielleicht einer sagen was das Hinterrad für ne Einbaubreite hat? 142x12?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (22. Juli 2014)

no name2606 schrieb:


> Kannst ja nicht rocky mit irgendwelchen billig herstellern ala radon vergleichen


Aber mindestens 2 Jahre nach Kauf besteht die gesetzliche Mindestgarantie nach den 2 Jahren 150 € Gebühr aufzurufen ist bitter aber legitim vorher aber nicht.


----------



## gernotkrinner (22. Juli 2014)

R


no name2606 schrieb:


> Kannst ja nicht rocky mit irgendwelchen billig herstellern ala radon vergleichen


Rocky macht halt mehr Gewinn pro bike. Nur weil man einen Tausender mehr hinlegt heißt das nicht dass es das bessere Bike ist! Auch bei Rocky gibt's Rahmenbrüche...


----------



## Climax_66 (22. Juli 2014)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> R
> 
> Rocky macht halt mehr Gewinn pro bike. Nur weil man einen Tausender mehr hinlegt heißt das nicht dass es das bessere Bike ist! Auch bei Rocky gibt's Rahmenbrüche...


Hat auch niemand behauptet das Rocky das bessere Rad ist, könnte zwar Argumente sagen warum der 1000er mehr nicht rausgeschmissenes Geld ist aber das ist ja ein Capra Thread und der Termin rückt näher.....


----------



## Haukejunior (22. Juli 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> könnte zwar Argumente sagen warum der 1000er mehr nicht rausgeschmissenes Geld ist


Warum?


----------



## MrEtnie (22. Juli 2014)

*Capra Comp1 (Grün mit X.01)*

Was 2x10 Aufbauten anbelangt:
Es gibt die Gewinde in Sitzrohr und es liegt ein entsprechender Befestigungswinkel inkl. Schrauben bei. Also einfach umrüstbar.

Was 2015er Parts anbelangt:
Naja, wenn 2015 die Guide RSC Bremse verbaut wird, ändert sich schon einiges, nämlich das man dann ab Werk eine vernünftige Bremse hat und nicht erst wenn man auf Shimano mit Servo Weave gewechselt ist... 

Was Schaltaugen anbelangt:
Ich habe auch per Mail eine Zusicherung bekommen, dass die Schaltaugen überarbeitet werden und zukünftige Auslieferungen die neuen bereits enthalten sollen.
Mal sehn. Schaut euch lieber mal den Anschlag vom Schaltwerk am Schaltauge an, wenn ihr das Rad aus dem Karton nehmt und verbaut. Bei mir lässt sich klar erkennen, dass der Anschlag vom Schaltwerk 2-3 Millimeter über das Schaltauge hinausragt (auch beim zweiten).

Was Bikepark anbelangt:
Ich war mit dem Rad in Saalbach-Hinterglemm und in Winterberg und im Trailcenter-Rabenberg. Das Rad fährt sich sehr gut und steckt einiges Weg. Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte liegt es in der Luft und in Anliegern sehr geil. Ich habe auch gleich einen Volumenspacer in der Gabel verbaut. Auf der X-Line ging es im Vergleich mit meinen DH-Fahrern gut ab. Es ist einfach schön agil und verspielt zu fahren.
Das einzige was mir ein wenig Sorgen bereitet (außer dem Schaltauge) sind die leichten E.Thirteen-Felgen. Da habe ich schon bei ner versemmelten Landung das Hinterrad geachtet. Ist mir mit den Mavic 823 Felgen vorher an meiner Fanes nie passiert. Aber mal sehn. Ersatzfelgen von E.Thirteen kosten ja auch "nur" 99€ abzüglich Crash-Replacement.

Ich hoffe das hilft.


----------



## Climax_66 (22. Juli 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Warum?


Lebenslanger Ersatz auf den Rahmen ist ein Argument. Das sogenannte Rocky Fahrfeeling ein weiterer.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (23. Juli 2014)

Ok mit dem lebenslangen Ersatz gehe ich ab


----------



## gernotkrinner (23. Juli 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Lebenslanger Ersatz auf den Rahmen ist ein Argument. Das sogenannte Rocky Fahrfeeling ein weiterer.......


Lebenslangen Ersatz habe ich bei meinem C'dale auch. Nur, die meisten hier kaufen sich nach spätestens nach 3-4 Jahren ein neues Rad. im Keller wird der Rahmen wohl kaum kaputt gehen. Und die lebenslange Garantie bezieht sich, soweit ich weiß, nur auf den Erstkäufer...


----------



## Climax_66 (23. Juli 2014)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Lebenslangen Ersatz habe ich bei meinem C'dale auch. Nur, die meisten hier kaufen sich nach spätestens nach 3-4 Jahren ein neues Rad. im Keller wird der Rahmen wohl kaum kaputt gehen. Und die lebenslange Garantie bezieht sich, soweit ich weiß, nur auf den Erstkäufer...


Ohne den Lokalen Vorteil betrachtet den ich habe mit Rocky mag es überteuert auf dem Papier erscheinen,  wobei Treck, Speiseeis, Lappiere usw. im selben Preissegment wie Rocky liegen, ein Ferrari kann man nicht mit Audi vergleichen und ein Rocky nicht mit Cube oder Ghost etz.


----------



## MrEtnie (23. Juli 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Ohne den Lokalen Vorteil betrachtet den ich habe mit Rocky mag es überteuert auf dem Papier erscheinen,  wobei Treck, Speiseeis, Lappiere usw. im selben Preissegment wie Rocky liegen, ein Ferrari kann man nicht mit Audi vergleichen und ein Rocky nicht mit Cube oder Ghost etz.


Hast du gerade versucht zu sagen, dass ein Rocky wie ein Ferrari ist...


----------



## Mr.A (23. Juli 2014)

das rocky wir , wie alle anderen genannten, in taiwan zusammengebruzelt, bzw. in China wenn's aus Carbon ist...höchstwarscheinlich von einem Hersteller, der auch eines der anderen genannten produziert. Worauf begründest du das alleinstellungsmerkmal?


----------



## proschinger (23. Juli 2014)

Darf ich daran erinnern, dass es sich hier um den Capra Thread handelt.


----------



## zichl (23. Juli 2014)

MrEtnie schrieb:


> *Capra Comp1 (Grün mit X.01)*
> 
> Was 2x10 Aufbauten anbelangt:
> Es gibt die Gewinde in Sitzrohr und es liegt ein entsprechender Befestigungswinkel inkl. Schrauben bei. Also einfach umrüstbar.
> ...


Das mit der Felge würde ich auf zu geringe Speichenspannung schieben. Hatte hier im Forum schonmal was davon gelesen dass die e*thirteen Felge schnell krumm war. Nachdem die Speichen, mit der von e*thirteen vorgegebenen Speichenspannung, zentriert wurden soll es wohl keine Probleme mehr gegeben haben.


----------



## Climax_66 (23. Juli 2014)

Genau es ist ein Capra Thread hatte ich schon erwähnt, Emotionen Gefühlsresistenten zu vermitteln ist ein Fass ohne Boden, da könnte man auch eine Bayern-Dortmund diskusion erötern sie würde niemals enden.  .......... da ich ich aber nicht fanatischer Fan bin sieht man daran das ich in 3 Wochen capra pro im Fuhrpark mit aufnehme.


----------



## MrEtnie (23. Juli 2014)

zichl schrieb:


> Das mit der Felge würde ich auf zu geringe Speichenspannung schieben. Hatte hier im Forum schonmal was davon gelesen dass die e*thirteen Felge schnell krumm war. Nachdem die Speichen, mit der von e*thirteen vorgegebenen Speichenspannung, zentriert wurden soll es wohl keine Probleme mehr gegeben haben.


Jo. Habe ich auch schon gelesen. Auf der Website den entsprechenden Wert aber noch nicht gefunden. Aber nach dem nachzentrieren ist es schon mal besser geworden. Stimmt.


----------



## gernotkrinner (23. Juli 2014)

Sind die Capras, deren Auslieferung für die letzten Wochen geplant waren eigentlich alle zum vorausgesagten Zeitpunkt ausgeliefert worden oder gab's bei jemanden von euch Verzögerungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gernotkrinner (23. Juli 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## hatschmann (23. Juli 2014)

Mein Pro war für KW26 geplant, kam aber erst diese Woche (Auslieferung nach Österreich)


----------



## mdk187? (24. Juli 2014)

Neben der Speichenspannung ist vor allem wichtig, dass alle Speichen eine gleichmäßig starke Spannung haben. Sonst hat man gleich wieder 8er drinne. Ich schau mal nach, wenn mein Capra da ist. Dauert leider noch 2-3 Wochen.


----------



## zichl (24. Juli 2014)

Das wäre super jedenfall interessant wie hoch und wie gleichmäßig die Speichenspannung ist. Wenn jetzt noch jemand die Werte wüsste, welche e*thirteen empfiehlt, dann wäre das natürlich super. Zum einen kann man anständig nachspannen (lassen) und zum anderen mal vergleichen wie sehr der LRS von der Empfehlung abweicht.

An sich ist es nämlich schon ein geiler LRS, vor allem für ein komplett bike. Ich fahren dem allerdings auf dem Wicked comp 650B.


----------



## RobG301 (24. Juli 2014)

rzr1911 schrieb:


> @CubeRider1986  Die Spezi Enduro gibts doch auch in XL wenn ich mich recht entsinne?



Aber leider wenn ich mich recht entsinne nur das 29er! Nicht das 26er bzw. jetzt 650B, da ist bei L mit 470er Sitzrohr Schluss.

Aber zum Capra: Der Mavic Laufradsatz ist ja jetzt in diversen Tests nicht so gut weggekommen! 
Muss aber sagen persönlich gefällt mir der ethirteen eh besser!


----------



## Jekyll500 (24. Juli 2014)

Bin ja mal gespannt ob YT nur das Design des Schaltauges verändert, oder auch den Hinterbau insgesamt optimiert.
Ansonsten ist gerade das Capra Comp 1 ein sehr geiles Bike, allerdings ist es wohl eher ein kompakt gebautes Bike und daher nur für Menschen <185cm Körpergröße .

Gibt es schon Erfahrungen was lange Anstiege mit >1000hm anbelangt? Kommt hier genügend Druck aufs Vorderrad?

LG


----------



## decay (24. Juli 2014)

Was hat die Länge des Anstiegs damit zu tun ob Druck aufs Vorderrad kommt, fällst du nach 1000HM hinten über?


----------



## Jekyll500 (24. Juli 2014)

Dass man es eine Zeit lang verkraftet weiter nach vorne zu rutschen um mehr Druck aufzubauen....
Angenommen Steigungen mit 10-12% und ca 1000hm. Hat man eine gute Sitzposition für solche Anstiege oder ist das Gewicht zu weit hinten?

Mit meinem damaligen Claymore waren Touren mit >1000hm zwar machbar aber bei kurzen "Schnappern" war es fast unmöglich in einer vernünftigen Sitzposition hoch zu kommen.


----------



## RobG301 (24. Juli 2014)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Aber leider wenn ich mich recht entsinne nur das 29er! Nicht das 26er bzw. jetzt 650B, da ist bei L mit 470er Sitzrohr Schluss.





Jekyll500 schrieb:


> Bin ja mal gespannt ob YT nur das Design des Schaltauges verändert, oder auch den Hinterbau insgesamt optimiert.
> Ansonsten ist gerade das Capra Comp 1 ein sehr geiles Bike, allerdings ist es wohl eher ein kompakt gebautes Bike und daher nur für Menschen <185cm Körpergröße .
> 
> Gibt es schon Erfahrungen was lange Anstiege mit >1000hm anbelangt? Kommt hier genügend Druck aufs Vorderrad?
> ...



Ja daher ist es leider auch für mich flach gefallen! Schade eigentlich, dass man nicht einen XL Rahmen für groß gewachsene Enduristen bringt! 
Radon, Bergamont, Ghost und Co schaffen es ja auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll500 (24. Juli 2014)

Die Geometrie vom Capra ist fast 1:1 die vom neuen Speci Enduro 650B . Ein Capra 29-er mit der Geo vom Enduro 29-er wäre mein absolutes Traumbike, wird aber wohl Wunschdenken bleiben beim derzeitigen 650B Hype.

Gerade für große Fahrer sehe ich aber keinen wirklichen Nachteil der 29-er Laufräder.

Werden die in Q4 ausgelieferten Capras dann schon mit dem neuen Monarch kommen, oder haben die vom 2013-er Modell auf Vorrat gekauft?


----------



## zichl (24. Juli 2014)

Ist der Monarch nicht schon das 2014er Modell? Dachte das rapid recovery wäre erst ab Baujahr 2013 vorhanden.


----------



## Jekyll500 (24. Juli 2014)

Okay...dann eben 2015-er mit schwarzer Beschichtung und am Besten noch der DebonAir


----------



## RobG301 (24. Juli 2014)

Jekyll500 schrieb:


> Die Geometrie vom Capra ist fast 1:1 die vom neuen Speci Enduro 650B . Ein Capra 29-er mit der Geo vom Enduro 29-er wäre mein absolutes Traumbike, wird aber wohl Wunschdenken bleiben beim derzeitigen 650B Hype.
> 
> Gerade für große Fahrer sehe ich aber keinen wirklichen Nachteil der 29-er Laufräder.
> 
> Werden die in Q4 ausgelieferten Capras dann schon mit dem neuen Monarch kommen, oder haben die vom 2013-er Modell auf Vorrat gekauft?



Ich hab im Gelände immer das Gefühl das Rad ist unhandlicher bei großen 29er Laufrädern! Bei 650B zu 26'' merk ich persönlich keinen Unterschied, außer vielleicht weniger Freiraum zwischen Rahmen und Reifen!

Das mit der Geo zum Speci ist mir aber auch aufgefallen! Daran sieht man das YT viel richtig macht!


----------



## Jekyll500 (24. Juli 2014)

Dafür bin ich in stark verblockten Stellen mit dem 29-er sicherer unterwegs. Und enge Kurven sind mit dem Enduro 29-er auch sehr sehr gut zu fahren!
27,5" kommt mir mittlerweile einfach ewig klein vor,...man gewöhnt sich eben an alles


----------



## ale2812 (24. Juli 2014)

Maximale speichenspannung dürfte 1400 N sein 

Hab an meinem HR direkt nippel gg rohloff nippel mit rundem kopf getauscht und neu eingespeicht. Jetzt knarzt nur noch das VR ^^
Aber das ist schon tubeless, daher bleibt es erstmal so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll500 (24. Juli 2014)

Treten die Probleme bei den e13 Laufrädern bei allen Capras auf? Grundsätzlich scheint der LRS gerade durch seine Schrägkugellager und den guten Aufbau inkl guter Maulweite ja ein echtes Sahnestück zu sein. Hatte noch nie ein Problem mit einem LRS der an den Nippeln zu knarzgeräuschen geführt hätte. Mir würde auf jeden Fall das Know-how und das Werkzeug fehlen um den gesamten LRS neu einzuspeichen.


----------



## zichl (25. Juli 2014)

Also mein LRS (allerdings am Wicked) ist absolut knarzfrei und läuft bisher auch schön rund. Mal sehen wie lange  

Ich denke auch dass der e*thirteen LRS, gerade für ein komplett bike, eine richtig positive Ausnahme ist.


----------



## mdk187? (25. Juli 2014)

@jekyll: man muss ja nicht gleich die Nippel tauschen. Einfach bei einer Fahrradbude nachziehen lassen. Du musst nur darauf achten, dass sie mit einem tensiometer arbeiten.
1400 N ist aber ne Hausnummer. Würde mich wundern, wenn das die Nippel mitmachen. Ich höre bei 1100 in der Regel auf.


----------



## Jekyll500 (25. Juli 2014)

Okay, verstehe...allerdings sind so hart eingespeichte Felgen etwas sensibler wenn sie wirklich mal einen harten Schlag aufnehmen müssen. Und zur Not muss man die Laufräder eben zu Panchowheels o.ä. bringen und nochmal mit 70-100€ rechnen.

Da die derzeit bestellten Capras wohl sowieso nicht mehr dieses Jahr ausgeliefert werden, werde ich mal die 2015-er Optik abwarten. Das grüne Comp 1 sieht echt Spitze aus..hoffe die Optik bleibt weitgehend beibehalten.


----------



## Kharne (25. Juli 2014)

Mit nem Tensio muss man nicht arbeiten, es reicht gleichmässig zu arbeiten. 

Einfach die Nippel mit nem präparierten Schlitzbit anziehen (ne kleine Nut reinfräsen, so dass alle gleichmässig angezogen werden) und dann immer gleich weit anziehen. Danach in die Mitte bringen. 
Wenn die Speichen nicht die vollkommen falsche Länge haben ist das mehr als ausreichend, um bei ausreichend dimensionierter Felge ein haltbares Laufrad zu kriegen. 

Die Laufräder zu nem LR Bauer einzuschicken ist Schwachsinn, das kann der Händler ums Eck auch.


----------



## reiller (25. Juli 2014)

MrEtnie schrieb:


> *Capra Comp1 (Grün mit X.01)*
> 
> Was 2x10 Aufbauten anbelangt:
> Es gibt die Gewinde in Sitzrohr und es liegt ein entsprechender Befestigungswinkel inkl. Schrauben bei. Also einfach umrüstbar.
> ...


 
Ah, cool. Du hast einen Vergleich zur Fanes (Enduro nehme ich an). Wo sind die wesentlichen Unterschiede beim Fahren und wie gravierend sind die? Vor allem interessiert mich der technische DH, Spitzkehren, Stufen, etc.


----------



## Ruhrblick (25. Juli 2014)

Jekyll500 schrieb:


> Da die derzeit bestellten Capras wohl sowieso nicht mehr dieses Jahr ausgeliefert werden, werde ich mal die 2015-er Optik abwarten.



Würde mich interessieren, ob jemand von Euch schon mit YT gesprochen hat, ob die Liefertermine gehalten werden können, insbesondere wegen der Schaltaugen-Problematik und eines möglicherweise veränderten Hinterbaus.

Mein Pro ist für KW 44 vorgesehen - seufz.


----------



## mdk187? (25. Juli 2014)

Mein Capra war für KW32 geplant und wird laut gestriger Aussage auch Anfang KW32 bei mir eintreffen. Meine Frage (per Mail) zum Schaltauge wurde aber 2x ignoriert.


----------



## zwehni (25. Juli 2014)

Jekyll500 schrieb:


> Die Geometrie vom Capra ist fast 1:1 die vom neuen Speci Enduro 650B . Ein Capra 29-er mit der Geo vom Enduro 29-er wäre mein absolutes Traumbike, wird aber wohl Wunschdenken bleiben beim derzeitigen 650B Hype.
> 
> Gerade für große Fahrer sehe ich aber keinen wirklichen Nachteil der 29-er Laufräder.
> 
> Werden die in Q4 ausgelieferten Capras dann schon mit dem neuen Monarch kommen, oder haben die vom 2013-er Modell auf Vorrat gekauft?



Hat denn schon einer der größeren >190cm erfahrungen auf dem Capra Sammeln können?


----------



## turbo-555 (25. Juli 2014)

zwehni schrieb:


> Hat denn schon einer der größeren >190cm erfahrungen auf dem Capra Sammeln können?


 

kenne niemand >190cm...aber ein freund von mir, 184cm fährt lieber die M als die L...(ich weiss es ist nicht viel hilfe, aber bei die 6cm mehr...sollte dann die L schon reichen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll500 (25. Juli 2014)

Das L fällt bei Reach und Stack eher kompakt aus, verglichen mit dem derzeitigen Trend zu längeren Oberrohren (z.B. Canyon "Race" Geometrie).
Wenn man mit 184 also auch noch ein paar hm bergauf machen will, würde ich definitiv das L nehmen (bin selbst 185 groß), ist aber natürlich immer Geschmacksache ;-)


----------



## mdk187? (25. Juli 2014)

Wenn Specialized eine sehr ähnliche Geo am Enduro hat, wird es in Zukunft ja nicht mehr allzu schwer sein die Geo probe zu fahren ;-)


----------



## Jekyll500 (25. Juli 2014)

Werde nächste Woche die 2015-er Speci Modelle testen können und bin schon sehr gespannt ob mir 650B ,oder allgemein kleinere Laufräder wieder gefallen können. Das Enduro hat eine nochmals kürzere Kettenstrebe, ist also eventuell noch etwas wendiger.
Beim Capra irritieren die sehr niedrigen gemessenen Steifigkeitswerte der Mountainbike doch etwas.
War vor kurzem fast etwas verwundert wie weich sich das Cube Stereo beispielsweise im Vergleich zu meinem Cannondale Trigger 29 anfühlt, da kann man im Sitzen den Lenker locker mal 5-8 cm links und rechts schwenken ,ohne dass sich am Sattel was bewegt.
Das Capra ist ja nominell nochmal weicher als das Cube...gibt es schwerere Capra Fahrer die diesbezüglich Erfahrungen teilen können?
Habe Fahrbereit fast 100kg also wäre ein steifer Rahmen schon ganz fein ;-)


----------



## Climax_66 (26. Juli 2014)

Jekyll500 schrieb:


> Werde nächste Woche die 2015-er Speci Modelle testen können und bin schon sehr gespannt ob mir 650B ,oder allgemein kleinere Laufräder wieder gefallen können. Das Enduro hat eine nochmals kürzere Kettenstrebe, ist also eventuell noch etwas wendiger.
> Beim Capra irritieren die sehr niedrigen gemessenen Steifigkeitswerte der Mountainbike doch etwas.
> War vor kurzem fast etwas verwundert wie weich sich das Cube Stereo beispielsweise im Vergleich zu meinem Cannondale Trigger 29 anfühlt, da kann man im Sitzen den Lenker locker mal 5-8 cm links und rechts schwenken ,ohne dass sich am Sattel was bewegt.
> Das Capra ist ja nominell nochmal weicher als das Cube...gibt es schwerere Capra Fahrer die diesbezüglich Erfahrungen teilen können?
> Habe Fahrbereit fast 100kg also wäre ein steifer Rahmen schon ganz fein ;-)


Viel Theorie die Wirklichkeit sieht aber anders aus, Zeitungen schreiben schon mal sehr unterschiedliche Statements zu ein und dem selben Fahrad, aufgrund von Theorien die man mal gehört hat sich ein Urteil zu bilden ist meinen Augen nicht möglich. Erst wenn man sich selbst ein Bild macht kann man objektiv urteilen. Von denen die das Capra schon fahren hier im Thread hat noch keiner gepostet das sich die Kiste weich anfühlt, als ich das Capra in M oder in L Probe gefahren habe konnte ich auch nichts negatives über die Steifigkeit sagen habe auch 100 kg fahrfertig bei 1, 85m einzig das der L Rahmen für mich  zu groß war und gegen das M sich schon wie ein anderes Fahrad anfühlt.


----------



## Jojo10 (26. Juli 2014)

Hallo

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/yt-i...um-carbon-enduro.686751/page-27#post-12147045

Gruß


----------



## Jekyll500 (26. Juli 2014)

Ein paar Seiten vorher schreibt der Kollege aus dem Salzkammergut schon, dass der erhöhte Flex gut spürbar ist. Ist ja auch nicht so schlimm, aber die gerissene Sitzstrebe darf halt echt nicht sein und wenn man auf Pinkbike im Yt Thread sucht, findet man hier zahlreiche Betroffene. Hoffe sie bekommen das in den Griff.


----------



## Eyjim (26. Juli 2014)

Hab mein Capra Pro jetzt auch seit ner Woche und kann nur sagen, das Ding ist einfach super. Hab's in M und bin 176 groß. Passt für mich sehr gut. Alles fühlt sich sehr stimmig an. 

Nehmt euch aber wirklich viel Zeit beim Aufbau. Also nicht huddeln und schnell schnell fahren wollen. Baut alles sauber auf, macht Carbon Montagepaste zwischen Schaltauge und Sitzstrebe und zieht die Schraube die das Schaltauge fixiert (Linksgewinde) gut fest. Bei mir war diese Schraube nur handfest angelegt und somit hätte ein Schlag aufs Schaltauge dieses verdrehen können und damit zu dem bekannten Riss führen. (...meine Theorie)

Neue Schaltaugen mit größerer Anlagefläche für das Schaltwerk sind laut YT ab nächster Woche verfügbar. Damit sollte auch diese Schwachstelle behoben sein. 

Ein neues Produkt auf dem Markt wird nie von Anfang an fehlerfrei sein. Diese gilt es halt zu erkennen und zu beseitigen. ... und ich denke das ist auch im Interesse von YT zufriedene Kunden zu haben.


----------



## deralteser (26. Juli 2014)

Eyjim schrieb:


> Ein neues Produkt auf dem Markt wird nie von Anfang an fehlerfrei sein. Diese gilt es halt zu erkennen und zu beseitigen.



OK, wenn Du meinst. Diese Aussage ziemlich unsinnig.

Der Endverbraucher ist also demnach als Testfahrer anzusehen, durch den (was auch immer für) Produkte in der nächsten "Evolutionsstufe" verbessert werden?! Gut, das mag ein Ansatz sein, ein Produkt bis ins kleinste Detail zu optimieren oder an Markttrends anzupassen. Allerdings sollte man als Endverbraucher doch gewisse Standards erwarten dürfen...
...und das bitte vor dem release an den Kunden.

Aber durchaus lustig - ich stelle mir grad eine Horde von Menschen vor, die für über 3500 Euro ein neues bike gekauft haben, und alle haben einen fetten "Testfahrer" - Sticker auf dem Rücken. Also wirklich, Deine Aussage ist mal echt daneben.

Ach ja: Nein, ich will das Capra nicht schlecht machen. Ich finde es nach wie vor sehr interessant. Ich finde es nur immer schade für die Leute, die viel auf ein Produkt setzen und dann schnell (wenn auch nur ein wenig) enttäuscht werden.


----------



## Jekyll500 (26. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht ist aber gerade die Toleranz was "kleine" Konstruktionsfehler anbelangt bei den Preisschlagermarken aber einfach auch größer als bei den üblichen Premiummarken a la Specialized, Trek, Cannondale und und und...

Ich fand es auch unmöglich, dass Lapierre ein Bike designed bei dem man zwangsläufig die Kettenstrebe bei jedem Tritt berührt, oder gebrochene Schwingen hat...

Bei meinem CD geht's mir schon auf den Zeiger, dass die den elendigen BB30 Standard verbauen...wenn man Bikes möchte bei denen alles bis ins Letzte durchdacht ist muss man wohl zu Santa Cruz, Nicolai oder ähnlichen Nobelmarken greifen.
Bei Santa Cruz ist sogar die Lagerung des Hinterbaus bis ins letzte Detail durchdacht und bei den verwendeten Carbonschichten ist auch sicher um etliches mehr Know-how dahinter als bei YT, dafür kostet eben der nackte Rahmen genauso viel wie bei YT das gesamte Bike.

Und wenn man bei YT kulant mit diesen "Fehlern" umgeht, ist es denke ich noch immer für viele eine ernsthafte Alternative zu einem 5000-8000€ Bike mit ähnlicher Ausstattung und doppelt so hohem Wertverlust.
Solange mir die defekten Teile rasch ausgetauscht werden, würd ich da so einen Hinterbautausch bei so einem Preisvorteil schon in Kauf nehmen, auch wenn man dafür selbst schrauben muss.

Trotzdem ist die Aussage von deralteser berechtigt und es stellt sich natürlich die Frage warum den YT Testern so ein Manko nicht beim Testen aufgefallen ist. YT wird daran arbeiten und das beheben...wie gut/stabil die Rahmen sind wird dann die Zeit zeigen.

( BMC hat beim Trailfox echt mal Mist gebaut und verbaut einen so stark flexenden Hinterbau, dass man mit der Kurbel daran schleift....SOWAS geht gar nicht und dann auch noch YT x 2 dafür verlangen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (26. Juli 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Riss im Hinterbau hab gibts auf Garantie ein neuen, wenn der Hersteller röntgen will von mir aus aber doch nicht auf meine Kosten, das ist kein Service sondern wäre Abzocke. Bin eigentlich eingefleischter Rocky Fahrer und meine Buddys auch hatten auch schon gerissene Rahmen da gibts auch nach 5 Jahren noch anstandslos Ersatz!


von Rocky Mountain ? 
Mittlerweile schon. 
Als die noch gross und verterten waren - 2005/ 2006 
war 1 Jahr Garantie auf FR und Dh Modelle Standard. 
Hast was gehabt gabs vom Händler ein Sorry da kann man nix mehr machen gratis dazu


----------



## mdk187? (26. Juli 2014)

Ich muss Jekyll zustimmen. Ich hatte schon etliche Bikes in allen Preislagen, vom NoName über Stangenherstellern bis zur Edelbude. Es war keins dabei, das keine Macken hatte. Richtig ärgerlich wird es eigentlich erst, wenn die Ersatzteile wochenlang auf sich warten lassen. Das scheint bei YT nicht der Fall zu sein. Warum sollte ich dann doppelt so viel für zum Beispiel ein Specialized hinlegen?


----------



## Kharne (26. Juli 2014)

Weil Speci so toll ist, mit dem per Marketing hochpolierten Image und den künstlich hochgetriebenen Preisen.


----------



## Jekyll500 (26. Juli 2014)

Bei mir hat es fast ein Jahr gedauert bis sämtliche Lager gegen gute SKF Lager getauscht wurden und alles perfekt läuft...dafür war der Dämpfer und die Gabel von Anfang an perfekt und machten keinerlei Anstalten.
Bei YT wird sicher der selbe Billigschrott an Lagern verbaut wie bei Specialized, Cannondale und Co...dafür sind ab Werk stabile, dem Einsatzbereich entsprechend gewählte Laufräder verbaut und viel Standardware die sich bewährt hat...BB30/PF30 würde ich trotzdem gerne meiden.
Das Thema mit dem Schaltauge/Hinterbau werd ich noch etwas beobachten, aber mittlerweile bin ich auch soweit eher auf ein YT/Canyon und Co zu gehen als auf die großen Marken...

Was man Speci aber zu Gute halten muss, ist dass sie gute, funktionierende Konzepte auf den Markt gebracht haben...das Enduro 29-er ist derzeit in seiner Klasse immer noch die unangefochtene Nr.1 der 29-er Enduros die sowohl gut bergauf gehen, als auch bergab wahnsinnig viel Spaß machen.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (26. Juli 2014)

deralteser schrieb:


> OK, wenn Du meinst. Diese Aussage ziemlich unsinnig.
> 
> Der Endverbraucher ist also demnach als Testfahrer anzusehen, durch den (was auch immer für) Produkte in der nächsten "Evolutionsstufe" verbessert werden?! Gut, das mag ein Ansatz sein, ein Produkt bis ins kleinste Detail zu optimieren oder an Markttrends anzupassen. Allerdings sollte man als Endverbraucher doch gewisse Standards erwarten dürfen...
> ...und das bitte vor dem release an den Kunden.
> ...


Da hast du den nagel auf den kopf getroffen.ist ja immer wieder interessant zu lesen mit was für kleinigkeiten probleme an neuen bikes die biker sich rum ärgern müssen und das bei bikes von weit über 3500 euro , heisst für mich das diese nie richtig über einem längeren zeitraum extrem getestet werden.solche sachen z.b.schaltaugen dürfen einfach in dem preissegment nicht passieren.finde es echt schade das der endverbraucher immer das versuchskaninchen ist.

liteville 301 MK8


----------



## beutelfuchs (27. Juli 2014)

An welcher perfekt in den Markt eingefuehrten Produktneuentwicklung mit der Heute ueblichen Komplexität habt ihr eigentlich selbst schon mitgearbeitet? 
Vielleicht koennt ihr VW in Zukunft beraten, bevor sie wieder verschleissende DSGs einfuehren, oder Apple, bei schlecht designten GSM-Antennen. Aber die testen sicher auch alle nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll500 (27. Juli 2014)

Scheint so als würde YT nun schon das neue Design ausliefern:
http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=161580
Ende der Seite ;-)

@beutelfuchs: Hast schon recht, allerdings isses schon eigenartig wenn bei einigen Bikes schon nach 7 Ausfahrten dieses Schadensbild entsteht. Es spricht halt auch nicht unbedingt für das verwendete Carbon, hier wäre es mal wirklich interessant wie stark sich hier die jeweiligen Hersteller unterscheiden.


----------



## MrEtnie (27. Juli 2014)

reiller schrieb:


> Ah, cool. Du hast einen Vergleich zur Fanes (Enduro nehme ich an). Wo sind die wesentlichen Unterschiede beim Fahren und wie gravierend sind die? Vor allem interessiert mich der technische DH, Spitzkehren, Stufen, etc.


Ich hatte mein Fanes Freeride-mäßig aufgebaut, mit Totem, CCDB Air und Hammerschmidt, daher ist ein vergleicht schwierig. Fahrwerksmäßig kommt das Capra nahe an das Fanes rann, trotz Monarch+ und PIKE, das hat mich überrascht. Sonst fällt die ganz andere Gewichtsverteilung auf, mit gefühlt tieferem Schwerpunkt. Das Capra liegt nach einiger Gewöhnung meiner Meinung nach besser in der Luft. Da das Fanes in L war gab es da noch mehr Laufruhe, das Capra jetzt in M ist entsprechend verspielter (trotz 650B), muss aber aktiver und mit mehr Kraft gefahren werden.
Als Enduro Racebike eignet es sich besser und auf den Homespots macht es auch deutlich mehr Spaß. Für DH-Gerumpel finde ich es noch ok, fühlt sich echt an wie ein Mini-DH, braucht aber deutlich mehr Kraft als das Fanes oder ein echtes DH.
Fazit: Wenn man von sehr gut auf sehr gut umsteigt fällt vor allem eins auf - Es ist vor allem ein anderes Fahrrad.


----------



## Jekyll500 (27. Juli 2014)

Ist die Fanes wegen den besseren Federelementen überlegen, oder/und aufgrund des größeren Federwegs?
Am Hometrail kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass das Capra deutlich überlegen ist, da das Alutech wohl sicher knapp 16kg gehabt haben muss mit dem Setup ;-) 
Hast du Unterschiede in Sachen Steifigkeit wahrnehmen können, oder gibt es hier keine nennenswerten Unterschiede?
Danke auf jeden Fall für diesen Vergleich!


----------



## empik (27. Juli 2014)

Ich bins wieder, mit meinem eingerissenen Hinterbau. Mein Capra ist Anfang dieser Woche wieder angekommen, mit einem anderen Hinterbau und einem größeren silbernen Schaltauge, wie hier: http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=161580 Ich hoffe dass das Problem damit gelöst ist.

Meine Erfahrung mit dem Support von YT:
Per E-Mail dauerts, da wartet man teilweise eine Woche auf eine Antwort. Auch nach meiner ersten E-Mail mit Schadensbericht passierte ein paar Tage lang nichts, ich musste anrufen um rauszufinden was ich genau machen sollte (zB ganzes rad einschicken oder selbst ausbauen etc.)
Wenn man am Telefon mal jemanden dran hat passts, die Leute sind freundlich und hilfsbereit. Insgesamt war ich jetzt 4-5 Wochen ohne mein eigenes Bike, davon 2 Wochen bike-urlaub, weil keine Ersatzteile lagernd waren bzw. YT wohl gleich auf die neuen Hinterbauten gewartet hat.

Da es ein brandneues Modell ist und bei mir sofort am Anfang passierte kann man ein Auge zudrücken, aber ab sofort sollte so etwas zügiger gehen.

*update*
vorhin grade bin ich auf einem Santa Cruz Nomad Carbon gesessen. Zwar nur für ein paar Meter auf Asphalt, aber die zwei Bikes fühlen sich sehr ähnlich an, sie haben ja auch eine ähnliche Ausstattung+Geometrie.


----------



## fiddy90 (28. Juli 2014)

Hey Leute,

Ich habe mir am Freitag auch das Pro in L bestellt und es soll voraussichtlich Ende Oktober Anfang November versandt werden. Ich habe mir schon viele Testberichte zu den einzelnen Komponenten durchgelesen, nur zu den Federelementen, also der Kirk und der Deville habe ich bisher leider nicht so viel gefunden. Ich wäre euch dankbar, wenn ihr mir eure Eindrücke schildert, nachdem der Eine oder Andere die Gabel und den Dämpfer schon etwas ausprobieren konnte. 

MfG Flo


----------



## deralteser (28. Juli 2014)

Wenn YT diese ganze "Schaltaugengeschichte" mit dem neuen Teil in den Griff bekommt muss man hier allerdings auch mal sagen, das sie gut reagiert haben. Das kriegt nicht jeder Hersteller so zügig hin....


----------



## Eyjim (28. Juli 2014)

Dieses Thema konnte ich mittlerweile mit BOS klären. Aufkleber und Anleitungen sind richtig. Ist der rote Hebel aktiv (steht nach oben) ist der Lowspeed Knopf wirkungslos, da dieser Pfad durch den Hebel bereits inaktiv ist. Ein drehen an dem Highspeed Knopf verstärkt dann nur zusätzlich die Dämpfung der Lowspeed Druckstufe. 

---------------------------
(Alter Text)
Kleiner Hinweis an alle Kirk-Fahrer. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Bezeichnungen für Low- und Highspeed compression auf dem Dämpfer vertauscht sind. Bei mir steht rechts beim roten Knopf Highspeed. Da ändert sich bei mir aber die Lowspeedeinstellung.

Ist schon merkwürdig. Der Kirk wird ja jetzt auch schon ne Weile verkauft. In den Anleitungen auf der Homepage sind die Abbildungen und Beschriftungen ebenfalls verkehrt.

Habe heute BOS diesbezüglich ne Nachricht geschrieben. Das würde erklären, dass einige sagen, der Kirk sei etwas schwerer einzustellen...


----------



## Thiel (28. Juli 2014)

In der Regel sind High und Low Speed von einander abhängig. 

Ohne High Speed tuds die Low Speed oft nicht richtig.


----------



## mdk187? (28. Juli 2014)

Scheinbar ist die Lastspitze ein bissel weg. Mein Capra kommt laut DHL morgen und damit eine Woche früher als geplant :-D


----------



## gernotkrinner (28. Juli 2014)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist die Lastspitze ein bissel weg. Mein Capra kommt laut DHL morgen und damit eine Woche früher als geplant :-D



Wann hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mdk187? (28. Juli 2014)

31.03


----------



## gernotkrinner (28. Juli 2014)

mdk187? schrieb:


> 31.03




Ich am 30. Hab aber noch nix gehört...


----------



## alex08 (28. Juli 2014)

Was habt ihr für ein Modell pro oder Compact


----------



## mdk187? (28. Juli 2014)

hab das Grüne in M


----------



## gernotkrinner (29. Juli 2014)

mdk187? schrieb:


> hab das Grüne in M


Detto


----------



## Haukejunior (29. Juli 2014)

Weiß einer ob es 2015 einen Farbwechsel oder so gibt? Oder ein Teile Update wo die neue Guide Bremse oder so verbaut ist?


----------



## proschinger (29. Juli 2014)

Würde mich auch interessieren.. Oder ob sich preislich was verändert.


----------



## thehoff (29. Juli 2014)

Kann mir irgendjemand von euch bzgl der größe helfen?

Ich fahre jetzt ein Speci Stumpjumper in M mit Stack 584mm und Reach 424mm, und bin 172cm.
Wenn ich die daten vergleiche liege ich genau zwischen S und M beim Capra,

Weiss auserdem jemand wie es mit den lieferzeiten aussieht wenn man jetzt bestellt?


----------



## alpinea310 (29. Juli 2014)

Bin 1.73 und fahre ein S..mir passt das super..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gernotkrinner (29. Juli 2014)

Lie


thehoff schrieb:


> Kann mir irgendjemand von euch bzgl der größe helfen?
> 
> Ich fahre jetzt ein Speci Stumpjumper in M mit Stack 584mm und Reach 424mm, und bin 172cm.
> Wenn ich die daten vergleiche liege ich genau zwischen S und M beim Capra,
> ...


Lieferzeit steht auf der yt HP. Passen normalerweise ganz gut...


----------



## thehoff (29. Juli 2014)

Wo sehe ich die?


----------



## turbo-555 (29. Juli 2014)

thehoff schrieb:


> Wo sehe ich die?


 
warst du schon auf die yt HP?????

unter der Bild von der capra stehen 4 tasten/zeichnungen: gallery, versandkosten, grössen, verfügbarkeit....


----------



## Ruhrblick (29. Juli 2014)

@empik :

Ist bei Deinem Capra nur ein anderes Schaltauge eingebaut worden und der Hinterbau wurde getauscht? Oder kannst Du auch beim Hinterbau irgendwelche Veränderungen feststellen?


----------



## thehoff (29. Juli 2014)

Sorry das hatte ich übersehen, gibts denn für teile auch ein chrash replacement?


----------



## Climax_66 (29. Juli 2014)

Guckst Du!			 http://enduro-mtb.com/bikecheck-das-yt-industries-capra-von-torben-borowy/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thehoff (29. Juli 2014)

Wie drückt er das gewicht auf 13kg? sind die Roam so vieles leichter?


----------



## gernotkrinner (29. Juli 2014)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist die Lastspitze ein bissel weg. Mein Capra kommt laut DHL morgen und damit eine Woche früher als geplant :-D


Und? Hast es bekommen?


----------



## alex08 (29. Juli 2014)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Ich am 30. Hab aber noch nix gehört...





gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Und? Hast es bekommen?


was hast du für ein Modell bestellt?


----------



## empik (29. Juli 2014)

Ruhrblick schrieb:


> @empik :
> Ist bei Deinem Capra nur ein anderes Schaltauge eingebaut worden und der Hinterbau wurde getauscht? Oder kannst Du auch beim Hinterbau irgendwelche Veränderungen feststellen?


Auch der Hinterbau ist angepasst. Das neue Schaltauge ist größer, dort wo der Riß entstand geht nun das Schaltauge weiter rauf und setzt erst danach 'an den Rahmen an'. Bei den Fotos im Pinkbike-Thread sieht man das wenn man ganz genau schaut.


----------



## Climax_66 (30. Juli 2014)

empik schrieb:


> Auch der Hinterbau ist angepasst. Das neue Schaltauge ist größer, dort wo der Riß entstand geht nun das Schaltauge weiter rauf und setzt erst danach 'an den Rahmen an'. Bei den Fotos im Pinkbike-Thread sieht man das wenn man ganz genau schaut.


Hast so zu sagen schon ein update bekommen und andere warten noch auf den Bock... wäre interessant zu hören ob die Capras die gerade beim Kunden eintreffen das update auch schon haben....


----------



## MrEtnie (30. Juli 2014)

Jekyll500 schrieb:


> Ist die Fanes wegen den besseren Federelementen überlegen, oder/und aufgrund des größeren Federwegs?
> Am Hometrail kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass das Capra deutlich überlegen ist, da das Alutech wohl sicher knapp 16kg gehabt haben muss mit dem Setup ;-)
> Hast du Unterschiede in Sachen Steifigkeit wahrnehmen können, oder gibt es hier keine nennenswerten Unterschiede?
> Danke auf jeden Fall für diesen Vergleich!


Steifigkeit: Wäre mir jetzt nicht aufgefallen, aber der Hinterbau der Fanes gilt ja auch als eher weich. Aber vielleicht geht mir dafür auch das Gefühl ab.

Was die Federelemente anbelangt, habe ich das Gefühl, das die Pike sehr nah an der Totem dran ist, trotz weniger Federweg. Den Monarch+ hatte ich in der Fanes am Anfang auch. Da scheint sich aber entweder durch Rapid Recovery oder den Hinterbau des Capras was getan zu haben, weil er mir im Capra viel besser gefällt.
Natürlich haben sich Big Hits mit dem Fanes besser angefühlt, aber sonst ist es sehr ähnlich.

Das Rad kann viel Sicherheit vermitteln. Das merkt man auch direkt auf den Hometrails und in der Zeit, falls man Strava oder so verwendet.


----------



## MrEtnie (30. Juli 2014)

Bin gespannt, heute soll auch mein Ersatzteil/Ersatzteile ankommen. Falls der DHL es nicht vermasselt, versuche ich Fotos zu machen.


----------



## mdk187? (30. Juli 2014)

Ist heute gekommen.


----------



## Swenio (30. Juli 2014)

Heute habe ich eine Mail von YT bzgl. Schaltaugenproblematik erhalten.

Ich habe bisher keine Probleme dieser Art gehabt. Mein Capra funktioniert einwandfrei (Abgesehen von einem Abflug, bei dem mir der Bremshebel abgebrochen ist  ). Daher bin ich begeistert davon, dass YT mir unaufgefordert zwei neue Schaltaugen zusendet ...

Hier der Text der Mail:

Lieber CAPRA Kunde,
vielen Dank, das Du Dich für unser CAPRA entschieden hast.
In der PRO und COMP 1 Variante ist jeweils ein 1x11 Antrieb von SRAM verbaut.
Leider gibt es bei diesem, in Kombination mit dem Schaltauge, das Problem, dass der Schaltwerksanschlag des SRAM Schaltwerks nicht genug Auflagefläche am Schaltauge hat.
Dadurch kommt es vor, dass das Schaltauge an dieser Stelle erhöhten Hebelkräften durch das Schaltwerk ausgesetzt ist.
Dies kann zu einem Bruch des Schaltauges führen.
Die Schaltaugen des CAPRA wurden exakt nach den Anforderungen seitens SRAM spezifiziert und freigegeben.
Während der Testphase kam es zu keinen Problemen, sodass dieses Design in der Serienproduktion umgesetzt wurde.
Wir sind sehr bemüht sichere und funktionierende Produkte anzubieten, die produziert, beschafft und verantwortungsbewusst behandelt werden.
Daher haben wir uns dazu entschieden das CAPRA Schaltauge an der neuralgischen Stelle zu überarbeiten.
Dieses senden wir Dir gerne freiwillig in den nächsten kostenfrei in der von Dir ursprünglich bestellten und bezahlten Menge,
an Deine in unserem System hinterlegte Lieferanschrift zu.
Sobald die Sendung an DHL übergeben wurde erhältst Du eine Email mit der Trackingnummer zur Sendungsverfolgung.
wir bedanken uns für Dein Verständnis und wünschen Dir weiterhin viel Spass mit Deiner "Ziege".
Beste Grüße
Dein YT- Team


----------



## 2white2red (30. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe mein Capra bekommen und ein Ersatzschaltauge. Wie lange halten die denn etwa. Wollte morgen früh auf nen alpencross mit etwa 12000hm bergab starten. Hab die Warnmail von YT  bzgl dem Achaltauge bekommen, denke daher, dass bei mir die alte Version verbaut ist.

Grüße,
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo-555 (30. Juli 2014)

Swenio schrieb:


> Heute habe ich eine Mail von YT bzgl. Schaltaugenproblematik erhalten.
> 
> Ich habe bisher keine Probleme dieser Art gehabt. Mein Capra funktioniert einwandfrei (Abgesehen von einem Abflug, bei dem mir der Bremshebel abgebrochen ist  ). Daher bin ich begeistert davon, dass YT mir unaufgefordert zwei neue Schaltaugen zusendet ...
> 
> ...


 

ok...aber was ist mit dem andere Problem vom Schaltauge? und zwar, dass es die Schwinge bricht?


----------



## mdk187? (30. Juli 2014)

Bei mir ist auch noch das alte Schaltauge verbaut. Mich wundert es, dass bei YT niemandem aufgefallen ist, dass das Schaltauge nicht besonders viel "Fleisch" hat. Das sieht schon ein bissel komisch aus.
Ein zweites Schaltauge lag bei mir nicht bei. Chaotisch die Jungs...


----------



## Mr.Spades (30. Juli 2014)

Das 2. musstest du auch extra dazu bestellen.


----------



## hatschmann (30. Juli 2014)

Swenio schrieb:


> Heute habe ich eine Mail von YT bzgl. Schaltaugenproblematik erhalten.
> 
> Ich habe bisher keine Probleme dieser Art gehabt. Mein Capra funktioniert einwandfrei (Abgesehen von einem Abflug, bei dem mir der Bremshebel abgebrochen ist  ). Daher bin ich begeistert davon, dass YT mir unaufgefordert zwei neue Schaltaugen zusendet ...
> 
> ...


----------



## hatschmann (30. Juli 2014)

hab heute die gleiche email erhalten


----------



## thehoff (30. Juli 2014)

Mit was für Zubehör wird das Capra jetzt eigentlich ausgeliefert?

Token, Entlüftungskit für die Reverb etc.?

man hat ja immer ganz verschiedenes gelesen was so dabei ist.


----------



## mdk187? (30. Juli 2014)

Also bei mir sind zwei Token, das Entlüftungskit und der Umwerferadapter mit dabei. Sowie diverse Anleitungen, Aufbapper und die folgende Zange:
http://www.bikehand.com/style/frame..._id=97347&content_set=color_1&rid=0&id=301279


----------



## Climax_66 (31. Juli 2014)

Mit der Zange kann man das Spiel von Mavic Narben nachziehen ist die bessere Variante als der Plastikschlüssel, andere Muttern mit Kerben natürlich auch ist ja weiten verstellbar.


----------



## Kharne (31. Juli 2014)

Mavic macht einem auf Wunsch Narben? Echt jetzt? Krass Alter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrEtnie (31. Juli 2014)

hatschmann schrieb:


> hab heute die gleiche email erhalten


Ich habe sie gestern auch bekommen und in der Post hatte ich dann dreimal das alte Schaltauge...

Mal sehen ob ich die neuen Schaltaugen dann irgendwann bekomme. Wird sicherlich auch noch kommen, wurde ja versprochen.

So kann ich dann schon mal fahren, was ich auch ausgiebig tue.


----------



## marcel_002 (31. Juli 2014)

Das alte Zeug muss ja noch weg.


----------



## mdk187? (31. Juli 2014)

Hab heute die Speichenspannung der e13 laufräder gemessen. Der LRS ist gleichmäßig eingespeicht. Die gemessene Verformung lag fast überall nur 0,1mm auseinander. Je nach Seite lagen die Werte entweder um die 2,3mm oder 2,5mm. Laut meiner Tabelle entspricht das ca. 1000-1100Nm. Das ist schon ganz ordentlich. Eine halbe Umdrehung habe ich ihm trotzdem noch gegönnt.


----------



## hatschmann (2. August 2014)

Ich bekam gestern diese mail & Montageanleitung:

Lieber CAPRA Kunde,
vielen Dank, das Du Dich für unser CAPRA entschieden hast.

Wir wollen Dich darüber informieren dass wir Dir das CAPRA Schaltauge freiwillig kostenfrei in der von Dir ursprünglich bestellten und bezahlten Menge, zusenden werden.

Weiterhin erhältst Du im Anhang noch die Montageanleitung des CAPRA Schaltauges.

Wir bitten Dich, in der Zwischenzeit bis Du die Schaltaugenlieferung erhältst,  die Schaltaugen- Befestigungsschraube gemäß der Montage- Anleitung auf den korrekten Drehmoment festzuziehen.

Bitte verfahre dann beim Ersetzen des Schaltauges ebenso genau nach der Montage- Anleitung.

Die Sendung wird am Montag den 04.08.2014 an DHL übergeben, als nächstes erhältst Du eine Email mit der Trackingnummer zur Sendungsverfolgung,

bitte beachte es kann einige Tage dauern bis Du die Sendung erhältst.

Wir bedanken uns für Dein Verständnis und wünschen Dir weiterhin viel Spass mit Deiner "Ziege".

Beste Grüße


----------



## Climax_66 (3. August 2014)

Sind die Info- Mails mit Montageanleitung Modell abhängig oder bekommt die jetzt jeder? Habt ihr alle zusätzlich ein Ersatz-Schaltauge mitbestellt? Warum eigentlich? Hatte noch nie Ärger mit Schaltaugen. Kann man die Montageanleitung hier posten?  Und betrift diese die neue Variante oder nur die alte oder vermutlich aber beide, stimmen jetzt eigentlich die Aussagen das die nächsten Auslieferungen die neuen Schaltaugen schon haben?  Aber Hauptsache die Kiste kommt erst mal pünktlich nächste Woche dann sind eventuell alle Fragen beantwortet.


----------



## alex08 (3. August 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Sind die Info- Mails mit Montageanleitung Modell abhängig oder bekommt die jetzt jeder? Habt ihr alle zusätzlich ein Ersatz-Schaltauge mitbestellt? Warum eigentlich? Hatte noch nie Ärger mit Schaltaugen. Kann man die Montageanleitung hier posten?  Und betrift diese die neue Variante oder nur die alte oder vermutlich aber beide, stimmen jetzt eigentlich die Aussagen das die nächsten Auslieferungen die neuen Schaltaugen schon haben?  Aber Hauptsache die Kiste kommt erst mal pünktlich nächste Woche dann sind eventuell alle Fragen beantwortet.


Wann hast du dein Capra bestellt und welches Modell ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (3. August 2014)

Pro , mitte März, hatte die Größe vor 7 Wochen umgebucht, hat sich aber glücklicherweise nicht auf den Liefertermin ausgewirkt.


----------



## gernotkrinner (3. August 2014)

Mail vom Fr:
“Auf Deinem Bike sollte schon das neue Schaltauge verbaut sein. Falls nicht, dann liegt auf jeden Fall das neue Schaltauge mit im Beipack.“
Liefertermin war bei mir KW32 angegeben, und  wird laut YT auch eingehalten.


----------



## thehoff (3. August 2014)

Mal ne kurze Frage, wie hat er es geschaffts das gewicht auf 13kg zu drücken?
obwohl er eine Stahlfeder drinnen hat.

http://enduro-mtb.com/bikecheck-das-yt-industries-capra-von-torben-borowy/


----------



## Kharne (3. August 2014)

Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen. Wobei ich die Kombi Coildämpfer und Pike eh beschallert finde.


----------



## deralteser (3. August 2014)

Der Coildämpfer ist nur zu Abstimmungszwecken drin (warum auch immer?!). Normal soll nen Monarch verbaut sein.
Beschallert ist die Kombi trotzdem....


----------



## Thebike69 (4. August 2014)

Wie sind den so eure Erfahrungen mit dem Capra?
Möchte mir das Comp1 zulegen Ende des Jahres.


----------



## thehoff (4. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen. Wobei ich die Kombi Coildämpfer und Pike eh beschallert finde.



Da geb ich dir recht, aber ich glaub kaum das er das gewicht mit den Roam Laufrädern, Carbonlenker & Kurbel rausholt


----------



## MrEtnie (4. August 2014)

MrEtnie schrieb:


> Ich habe sie gestern auch bekommen und in der Post hatte ich dann dreimal das alte Schaltauge...
> 
> Mal sehen ob ich die neuen Schaltaugen dann irgendwann bekomme. Wird sicherlich auch noch kommen, wurde ja versprochen.
> 
> So kann ich dann schon mal fahren, was ich auch ausgiebig tue.



Die Jungs sind echt gut drauf. Haben mich heute extra angerufen um mir zu sagen, dass ich mir keine Sorgen machen brauche. Die neuen Schaltaugen sind auch schon auf dem Weg. Das nenn ich mal Service.

Bisher sind meine Service-Erlebnisse mit YT echt erste Sahne. 

Da habe ich bei Canyon ganz anderes erlebt...


----------



## Lamyluu (4. August 2014)

MrEtnie schrieb:


> Die Jungs sind echt gut drauf. Haben mich heute extra angerufen um mir zu sagen, dass ich mir keine Sorgen machen brauche. Die neuen Schaltaugen sind auch schon auf dem Weg. Das nenn ich mal Service.
> 
> Bisher sind meine Service-Erlebnisse mit YT echt erste Sahne.
> 
> Da habe ich bei Canyon ganz anderes erlebt...


Dafür versuche ich seit heute morgen auf verschiedensten Nummern vergebens jemanden zu erreichen zwecks reparieren Kirk dämpfer abholen zu können, und morgen Abend geht's in Urlaub :-/


----------



## lakay (5. August 2014)

Hallo,
wer hatte auch Probleme mit dem KIRK Dämpfer. Der war undicht und wurde 4 Wochen lang zur Reparatur von YT an BOS geschickt. Fällt euch auch die komischen Geräusche beim ein/ausfedern auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoschik (5. August 2014)

lakay schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer hatte auch Probleme mit dem KIRK Dämpfer. Der war undicht und wurde 4 Wochen lang zur Reparatur von YT an BOS geschickt. Fällt euch auch die komischen Geräusche beim ein/ausfedern auf?



meinst du das pfeifen ? wenn ja ist das bei Bos absolut normal.


----------



## Eyjim (5. August 2014)

Hier die Anleitung fürs neue Schaltauge. 

http://www.mtb-forum.it/community/forum/showthread.php?s=0a2232a2af1ffa15e4957de48db6a1fc&t=287419&page=150Hier die Anleitung fürs neue Schaltauge. http://www.mtb-forum.it/community/forum/showthread.php?s=0a2232a2af1ffa15e4957de48db6a1fc&t=287419&page=150


----------



## lakay (5. August 2014)

hoschik schrieb:


> meinst du das pfeifen ? wenn ja ist das bei Bos absolut normal.


Aso, naja wenigstens ist es dicht.


----------



## MrEtnie (6. August 2014)

Habe gestern Abend die neuen Schaltaugen bekommen. Hier mal ein Vergleichsbild.



Werde mich nachher mal dran setzten und tauschen. Mal sehen wie stark der Anschlag am Schaltwerk in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde.
Da bekomme ich von YT auch noch Ersatz ist aber z.Zt. schwer von SRAM zu bekommen. Mein Radladen hat das falsche besorgt und bike-components kann nicht liefern.
Notfalls verwende ich noch eins von den alten Schaltaugen, den die Hauptsache bleibt das Rad zu fahren!
Morgen z.b.


----------



## HD-OM-666 (6. August 2014)

Hi Leute, seit ihr mit dem Dämper (Rock shox monarsh plus) so zufrieden? und weis einer von euch ob im Dämpfer Spacer eingebaut sind?
gruß


----------



## Swenio (6. August 2014)

HD-OM-666 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, seit ihr mit dem Dämper (Rock shox monarsh plus) so zufrieden? und weis einer von euch ob im Dämpfer Spacer eingebaut sind?
> gruß


 
Hey,

ich bin mit dem Dämpfer super zufrieden. Ich fahre eher technische Trails und habe auch schon einen Aplen X mit der Ziege gefahren. Bisher hat der Dämpfer alle meine Erwartungen erfüllt. Ob Spacer verbaut sind, kann ich jetzt nicht beantworten. Das weiß ich nicht.


----------



## githriz (6. August 2014)

Wer hatte denn noch alles Pech in der BOS Qualitätslotterie?
Ich hab mein Capra Pro am 26.07. bekommen und genau eine Tour damit geschafft, danach musste ich Dämpfer und Gabel wegen Defekt einschicken.
Laut Telefonsupport von YT (der wirklich sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit ist) kann ich frühestens am 18.08. mit den reparierten Komponenten rechnen. 
Das ist schon bitter, bestes Wetter und ein neues Top Enduro und dann hängt das auseinander gebaut in der Ecke.


----------



## Kharne (6. August 2014)

BOS halt.


----------



## ErnstBitterer (6. August 2014)

githriz schrieb:


> Wer hatte denn noch alles Pech in der BOS Qualitätslotterie?
> Ich hab mein Capra Pro am 26.07. bekommen und genau eine Tour damit geschafft, danach musste ich Dämpfer und Gabel wegen Defekt einschicken.
> Laut Telefonsupport von YT (der wirklich sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit ist) kann ich frühestens am 18.08. mit den reparierten Komponenten rechnen.
> Das ist schon bitter, bestes Wetter und ein neues Top Enduro und dann hängt das auseinander gebaut in der Ecke.



Das ist ja echt ärgerlich! Würde mich wirklich mal interessieren, wie hoch die Ausfallquote bei BOS ist. Ich glaube ich warte lieber mal ein paar Touren mit dem neuen Capra ab, bevor ich mein Jekyll verkaufe…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole04 (7. August 2014)

Nach drei Ausfahrten war  an meinem capra comp 1 die Pike defekt. Nach zwei Wochen habe ich eine neue bekommen. Ich weis zwar nicht was für Sachen die da verbauen aber zumindest ist der yt Service freundlich und schnell.


----------



## mdk187? (7. August 2014)

Hmm, schon irgendwie auffallend wie viele defekte es gibt.


----------



## Showa (7. August 2014)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Hmm, schon irgendwie auffallend wie viele defekte es gibt.



Bis jetzt sind das alles Zulieferteile, da kann sich kein Hersteller von freisprechen das sowas mal ein defekt hat.


----------



## ErnstBitterer (7. August 2014)

Stimmt und so wie es aussieht macht YT beim Service einen echt guten Job.


----------



## gernotkrinner (7. August 2014)

Und meckern tun nur jene, die ein Problem haben. Wenn du 1000 Räder verkaufst, 1% hat ein Problem, dann schreiben von dem einen Prozent vielleicht 5 Leute im Forum dass alles schlecht ist, von den 99% wo es passt vielleicht auch 5. 
So hat man das Gefühl dass es bei 50% der Auslieferungen Probleme gibt, obwohl nur bei einem Prozent wirklich welche gibt...


----------



## githriz (7. August 2014)

Ich wollte hier auch keine Meckerrunde einläuten sondern einfach nur ein bisschen Mitleid 

Ich würde auch viel lieber schreiben wir toll sich das Bike fährt, aber da muss ich leider noch ein wenig warten 

Vielleicht noch was nettes am Rande, das Gewicht meines Capra Pro in M ist nicht weit von der YT Angabe entfernt.
Mit ein paar kleinen Änderungen bin ich bei 13.2kg inkl. Pedale gelandet.
Vielleicht wichtig zu wissen: der Mavic LRS ist UST-fähig, kommt aber ab Werk mit relativ schweren Schläuchen daher. Wenn man die rausschmeisst, hat man schon ca. 400g gewonnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mdk187? (7. August 2014)

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich nichts zu bemängeln habe. Einzig die Pike federt unbelastet nicht komplett aus (3-4mm). Ansonsten schlägt das Capra mein bisheriges Enduro in allen Bereichen.

Die Schläuche habe ich auch getauscht. Wiegen bei mir satte 440g.


----------



## ErnstBitterer (7. August 2014)

Habt Ihr nur die Schläuche oder auch die Mavic-Reifen ersetzt? Werde bei meinem vermutlich den Maxxis Highroller II montieren, ein paar Gramm lassen sich darüber auch noch einsparen.


----------



## alpinea310 (7. August 2014)

Der Mavic Vorderreifen hat guten Gripp,würde ich nicht wechseln, der Hinterreifen schon...


----------



## ErnstBitterer (7. August 2014)

alpinea310 schrieb:


> Der Mavic Vorderreifen hat guten Gripp,würde ich nicht wechseln, der Hinterreifen schon...


Danke für den Tipp, dann werde ich den Vorderreifen mal testen.


----------



## githriz (7. August 2014)

Ich hab den ganzen Laufradsatz ersetzt gegen Hope/Subrosa/Hans Dampf/Milch.
Ist aber vom Gewicht her dem Mavic Laufradsatz ohne Schlauch recht ähnlich.


----------



## BlumenHolMan (8. August 2014)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Und meckern tun nur jene, die ein Problem haben. Wenn du 1000 Räder verkaufst, 1% hat ein Problem, dann schreiben von dem einen Prozent vielleicht 5 Leute im Forum dass alles schlecht ist, von den 99% wo es passt vielleicht auch 5.
> So hat man das Gefühl dass es bei 50% der Auslieferungen Probleme gibt, obwohl nur bei einem Prozent wirklich welche gibt...





mdk187? schrieb:


> Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich nichts zu bemängeln habe. Einzig die Pike federt unbelastet nicht komplett aus (3-4mm). Ansonsten schlägt das Capra mein bisheriges Enduro in allen Bereichen.



Das Pro für meine Frau ist für KW44 terminiert - danke für diese Einschätzungen. Wenn man hier regelmäßig liest, bekommt man langsam den Eindruck, man müsste die Bestellung stornieren  Dabei sieht das Bike nicht nur toll aus, sondern in Willingen fuhr es sich auch noch so genial  Wir hoffen mal, dass bis KW44 die Kinderkrankheiten behoben sind, bei Zulieferteilen kann immer mal ein Ausreißer nach unten dabei sein, da kann sich keine Marke vor schützen.


----------



## mdk187? (8. August 2014)

Ich kann bis jetzt nichts gegen das Rad sagen. Funktioniert alles wie es soll. Auch das Schaltauge hält bisher. Das Neue liegt schon zu Hause. Im Gegensatz zum Schaltauge, scheint der Riss am Hinterbau selten zu sein. Evtl. wurde hier auch schon mit dem neuen Schaltauge entgegen gewirkt. Falls dieses jetzt leichter nach gibt, wenn ein Schlag von der Seite kommt?!
Falls es doch zu einem Riss kommt, zeigt sich YT anscheinend kulant. Für mich ist damit alles ok...


----------



## Showa (8. August 2014)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich nichts zu bemängeln habe. Einzig die Pike federt unbelastet nicht komplett aus (3-4mm). Ansonsten schlägt das Capra mein bisheriges Enduro in allen Bereichen.
> 
> Die Schläuche habe ich auch getauscht. Wiegen bei mir satte 440g.



Aufgrund der deines Beitrags hast du ein Comp 1 oder 2 (nur die haben die Pike). Demnach hast du auch die E13 Laufräder.
Ich würde gerne auf tubeless gehen, kannst du da eine Empfehlung aussprechen. 
Ich bin mit den Contis zufrieden, hab aber schon schon mit den Highrollern II geliebäugelt. 

Mein Comp 1 ist jetzt bei 13,7g mit Pedale ( 309g) .Ich hab aber nur die Bremsen gegen X0 Trail und hinten gegen eine 180 Schreibe getauscht.


----------



## ErnstBitterer (8. August 2014)

Habe gerade eine E-Mail von YT erhalten, dass sich die Auslieferung meines Capra Pro von der KW33 auf die KW 35 verschiebt, da es bei der Lieferung der Rahmen Verzögerungen gibt. Schade!


----------



## Showa (8. August 2014)

ErnstBitterer schrieb:


> Habe gerade eine E-Mail von YT erhalten, dass sich die Auslieferung meines Capra Pro von der KW33 auf die KW 35 verschiebt, da es bei der Lieferung der Rahmen Verzögerungen gibt. Schade!



Die gleiche hatte ich auch: Von KW 28 auf KW 30/31. Die zwei Wochen sind wohl schwer rauszuhohlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mdk187? (8. August 2014)

@Showa: ich habe nicht auf tubeless umgestellt, sondern nur leichter Schläuche verwendet. Das hat schon 160g gebracht. Am WE wollte ich aber mal Dichtmilch testen. Hab einen Hans Dampf und einen Magic Mary hier. Ersterer soll ja nicht funktionieren. Der Magic Mary liegt aber etwas satter in der Felge.


----------



## githriz (8. August 2014)

Hans Dampf hab ich vorne und hinten, war Schwalbe typisch sehr einfach dicht zu bekommen und Probleme mit Luftverlust hab ich auf der bis jetzt einzigen Fahrt auch nicht bemerkt.

Woher hast du die Info, dass das nicht funktioniert? Und was genau soll da nicht funktionieren?


----------



## Climax_66 (8. August 2014)

ErnstBitterer schrieb:


> Habe gerade eine E-Mail von YT erhalten, dass sich die Auslieferung meines Capra Pro von der KW33 auf die KW 35 verschiebt, da es bei der Lieferung der Rahmen Verzögerungen gibt. Schade!


Oh das wäre ja verdamt übel, hab extra mein Urlaub so gelegt, weil ich heiß bin. Hab auch nächste Woche Termin, allerdings noch keine Mail bekommen das es nicht klappen sollte, bin also noch guter Hoffnung.


----------



## mdk187? (8. August 2014)

Das hat irgendjemand hier im Thread geschrieben. Angeblich wäre zu viel Platz zwischen Felge und Reifen (e13). Vielleicht hat er es aber auch ohne Kompressor versucht. Morgen weiß ich mehr.


----------



## ErnstBitterer (8. August 2014)

Showa schrieb:


> Die gleiche hatte ich auch: Von KW 28 auf KW 30/31. Die zwei Wochen sind wohl schwer rauszuhohlen.


…ja, es ist zwar schade, aber solange es nur zwei Wochen sind, kann ich damit leben.


----------



## ErnstBitterer (8. August 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Oh das wäre ja verdamt übel, hab extra mein Urlaub so gelegt, weil ich heiß bin. Hab auch nächste Woche Termin, allerdings noch keine Mail bekommen das es nicht klappen sollte, bin also noch guter Hoffnung.


Dann drück ich Dir mal die Daumen, dass es klappt. Ich hatte schon mit einer Verschiebung gerechnet und meinen Urlaub sicherheitshalber ohne (neues) Bike geplant, von daher ist es für mich nicht so schlimm ;-)


----------



## wurzelhoppser (8. August 2014)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Und meckern tun nur jene, die ein Problem haben. Wenn du 1000 Räder verkaufst, 1% hat ein Problem, dann schreiben von dem einen Prozent vielleicht 5 Leute im Forum dass alles schlecht ist, von den 99% wo es passt vielleicht auch 5.
> So hat man das Gefühl dass es bei 50% der Auslieferungen Probleme gibt, obwohl nur bei einem Prozent wirklich welche gibt...


Man sich auch alles schön reden.Was meinste denn was der rahmen nackt kostet wenn die guten anbauteile weg sind.Da werden noch so einige probleme bekommen glau mir wenn mal ein jahr rum ist.mit dem schaltauge fängt es an.ich fands auf fotos auch schön aber live vor ort in winterberg sieht man doch den unterschied zu einem premium hersteller in sachen rahmen so meine persöhnliche meinung.aber jedem das seine.

liteville 301 MK8


----------



## mdk187? (9. August 2014)

Was die Verarbeitungsqualität angeht muss ich dir absolut recht geben. Bei genauerer Betrachtung sieht man, dass schlecht lackiert wurde und beim Zusammenbau wurde gehuddelt (Vorbau bei mir falsch rum, Leitungen viel zu lang, Drehmomente haben teilweise nicht gestimmt).

Nur bin ich nicht bereit die Preise der Premium Hersteller zu zahlen. Bei Santa Cruz, Cannondale, Specialized etc. lege ich für die Ausstattung vom Comp 5.000 - 6.500 Euro hin. So ein Bike fährt man aber auch keine 10 Jahre. In 3-4 Jahren hat die Entwicklung wieder so einen Sprung gemacht, dass man was Neues will. Und zum Thema Qualität habe ich bei Cannondale z.B. die Erfahrung gemacht: mieseste Lackqualität. Beide Räder die ich hatte sahen nach 6 Monaten wie Ribbelkuchen aus. Mieseste Lagerqualität, nach ca. 200 km und einem Alpencross waren alle Lager durch. Die liefen nicht unrund sondern hatten sich komplett aufgelöst.
Diese Preise sind weder mit Qualität, noch Werkzeugkosten und schon gar nicht mit den Anbauteilen zu rechtfertigen. 

Bei Liteville/Syntace weiß ich, dass getestet wird bis der Arzt kommt. Die Räder gefallen mir trotzdem nicht


----------



## OliRay (9. August 2014)

Was unterscheidet dann YT eigentlich von einem Premiumherstellung eurer Meinung nach. Drehmomente sollte man generell nachsehen bei einem neuen Bike. Ich würde mir das Capra sofort kaufen wenn mein Enduro sich auflösen würde. Lackqualität...drauf gesch...en. Preis ist super und mit dem Service bin ich auch zufrieden. So lange gibt die Firma noch nicht aber sie wird bestimmt in den nächsten Jahren in Sachen Qualität deutlich zulegen. 

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (9. August 2014)

Was schön reden wenn es gar nicht schön ist, ist genauso nichts sagend wie was schlecht reden was in der Zukunft liegt, sowas nennt man Schwarzseher. Lasst das Capra doch erst mal sein Job machen....wenn man rein optisch beurteilt könnte ich wiederum nichts sehen am Capra was mich abgeturnt hätte in Willingen. Bin eigentlich Rocky Fan und hab mit viel Nobel Kutschen in meinem Umfeld zu tun da ist auch nicht alles Gold was glänzt. Das Entscheidente ist was kann ich verzeihen uns evtl.  ändern und was geht gar nicht, diese Meinungen gehen dann doch etwas auseinander was gut so ist sonnst würden die Lieferzeiten bei manchen Teilen und Modellen in Jahre gehen.


----------



## gernotkrinner (9. August 2014)

Schönreden ist eher wenn man ein teures Bike eines "Premium"-Herstellers hat und dann andere Bikes schlecht redet, weil man Angst hat, für seines zu viel gezahlt zu haben...


----------



## Swenio (9. August 2014)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Schönreden ist eher wenn man ein teures Bike eines "Premium"-Herstellers hat und dann andere Bikes schlecht redet, weil man Angst hat, für seines zu viel gezahlt zu haben...


----------



## Climax_66 (9. August 2014)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Schönreden ist eher wenn man ein teures Bike eines "Premium"-Herstellers hat und dann andere Bikes schlecht redet, weil man Angst hat, für seines zu viel gezahlt zu haben...


Der ist gut!


----------



## mdk187? (9. August 2014)

So mal wieder zum Bike:

Ich will an mein Comp die X01 Kurbel bauen, weil ich 175mm möchte. Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Kurbel (GXP, BB30) und welche Lagerschalen/Innenlager ich brauche? Das verbaute RaceFace Tretlager kann man ja wahrscheinlich nicht mit der X01 verwenden, oder?

Bei den ganzen Standards habe ich leider den Überblick verloren...


----------



## Konstrukteur (9. August 2014)

mdk187? schrieb:


> So mal wieder zum Bike:
> 
> Ich will an mein Comp die X01 Kurbel bauen, weil ich 175mm möchte. Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Kurbel (GXP, BB30) und welche Lagerschalen/Innenlager ich brauche? Das verbaute RaceFace Tretlager kann man ja wahrscheinlich nicht mit der X01 verwenden, oder?
> 
> Bei den ganzen Standards habe ich leider den Überblick verloren...




...geht mir (1,85m, Capra Pro, größe L ) genau so. Will die XX1 in 175mm montieren. Mit der 170er Kurbel fühlt es sich beim Hochtreten an als ob man schwere Beine hätte, oder als ob die Bremse immer leicht schleifen würde - echt ein Alptraum. Ich hab nicht gleich gemerkt woran das liegt, hatte aber beim Pedalieren ständig ein komisches, stumpfes Gefühl. Beim Kettenblattwechsel ist mir dann die Ursache aufgefallen...
170mm bei einem L Rahmen? Da hat man wohl versucht durch Gleichteile noch ein paar Euro zu sparen...

Vorteil der XX1 Kurbel wäre ausserdem der deutlich schnellere die Kettenblatttausch. Das ist aus meiner Sicht in wirklich alpinem Gelände echt ein muss bei 1x11 mit Ihren Gangsprüngen. Die YTler fahren scheinbar nur im fränkischen Mittelgebirge. 
Jetzt muss ich auch erst mal klären welche Kurbel da genau benötigt wird. Was ich schon festgestellt habe: den Spider der XX1 kann man nicht an die X01 Kurbel verbauen, da sich die Kettenlinie dadurch so stark verkleinert, dass das Kettenblatt an der Kettenführung schleift. Eigentlich hat ja die XX1 und die X01 ja die gleiche Kettenlinie. Das müsste dann ja bedeuten,dass die xx1 ne breitere Achse und dafür weniger stark gekröpfte Kurbelarme hat. Seltsam.

Ansonsten aber ein  geiles Bike. Qualitativ bisher ein Premiumbike - kein Unterschied zu meinem Trek Slash. Hab mittlerweile ca. 8500hm drauf und bin wirklich zufrieden. Tolle Geometrie und super Handling. Vielleicht hätte ich mir die Federkennlinie des Hinterbaus  etwas linearer gewünscht, damit er bergauf etwas weniger einsackt und sich der Hinterbau egal bei welcher Gewichtsverteilung immer gleich verhält. Möglicherweise auch noch einen etwas steileren tatsächlichen Sattelrohrwinkel, damit man beim Sattelwinkel mehr Spielraum hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mdk187? (9. August 2014)

Mit ca. 27% SAG hält sich das Eintauchen beim hochfahren bei mir in Grenzen. Bei geschlossenem Dämpfer sowieso. Allerdings fängt der Hinterbau dann sehr nervig an zu wippen.


----------



## empik (9. August 2014)

Scheinbar hab ich ein Montags-Rad erwischt:
Die Plattform-Einstellung (blauer Hebel beim Monarch Plus) geht bei meinem Capra seit ein paar Tagen nicht mehr. Das hat am Anfang super funktioniert, damit war auch Wiegetritt noch halbwegs sinnvoll, jetzt ists unabhängig von der Hebeleinstellung immer ganz offen. Ich hab YT noch nicht kontaktiert, das mach ich noch.


----------



## thehoff (9. August 2014)

Konstrukteur schrieb:


> ...geht mir (1,85m, Capra Pro, größe L ) genau so. Will die XX1 in 175mm montieren. Mit der 170er Kurbel fühlt es sich beim Hochtreten an als ob man schwere Beine hätte, oder als ob die Bremse immer leicht schleifen würde - echt ein Alptraum. Ich hab nicht gleich gemerkt woran das liegt, hatte aber beim Pedalieren ständig ein komisches, stumpfes Gefühl. Beim Kettenblattwechsel ist mir dann die Ursache aufgefallen...
> 170mm bei einem L Rahmen? Da hat man wohl versucht durch Gleichteile noch ein paar Euro zu sparen...



Spürt man die 5mm unterschied wirklich so enorm?


----------



## githriz (9. August 2014)

Konstrukteur schrieb:


> 170mm bei einem L Rahmen? Da hat man wohl versucht durch Gleichteile noch ein paar Euro zu sparen...



Ist 170mm bei den momentan modernen tiefen Tretlagern nicht schon normal?


----------



## Climax_66 (9. August 2014)

thehoff schrieb:


> Spürt man die 5mm unterschied wirklich so enorm?


Laut Vergleiche in allen möglichen Forens mit andern Rädern und auch bei meiner Probefahrt in Willingen mit ca.300 HM gab es da kein Unterschied zu spüren, verwundet mich auch etwas, wegen der relativ tiefen Tretlager ist die 170er drin. Eine XX1 Kurbel hat aber noch das Normmaß für die Kettenblatt Aufnahme gehen also auch Race Face Blätter drauf und man kann runter bis auf 28 Zähne bei der X01 ist bei 30 Schluß. Hat schon Vorteile aber das es Not tut sehe ich noch nicht.


----------



## Swenio (9. August 2014)

Also ich setze recht oft auf technischen uphills mit der 170 Kurbel auf ... Fahre 25 % sag... Zag? Egal... 

Also 175 wären für mich definitiv zu lang ...


----------



## Konstrukteur (9. August 2014)

thehoff schrieb:


> Spürt man die 5mm unterschied wirklich so enorm?





githriz schrieb:


> Ist 170mm bei den momentan modernen tiefen Tretlagern nicht schon normal?



...der gesamte Hubunterschied bei einer Umdrehung ist ja 1 cm. Ich merke das bei steileren Abschnitten, besonders wenn es heftig technisch wird, sofort. Fahre zwischen 30-35% sag und hatte bisher keine Probleme mit 175 Kurbeln. An allen meinen Rädern (z.B.am Slash) waren bisher 175mmm Kurbeln verbaut. 170 Kurbeln bei 1,85 fühlen sich nach Kinderfahrrad an, normal ist das sicher nicht. Und ich finde bei wirklich alpinen Einsätzen mit heftigen Steigungen kommt die 1x11 schon an ihre Grenzen. Nicht nur wegen der Übersetzungsbandbreite, sondern auch wegen der Abstufung, gerade in den Berggängen. Darunter leidet auch spürbar die Schaltqualität.
Ich bin mit 2x10 fast alles auf dem großen Blatt gefahren - die Abstufung empfand ich da aber als deutlich besser, kein Vergleich.


----------



## mdk187? (10. August 2014)

Mir geht es genau wie Konstrukteur. Es fühlt sich an, als würde man mit müden Beinen fahren. 

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo einen Bandbreiten Vergleich der 1x11 und 2x10?


----------



## githriz (10. August 2014)

Canyon macht das auch wie YT und verbaut an dem Strive CF durchgängig 170er Kurbeln.
Specialized variiert nach Rahmengröße. Letztendlich ist das wohl auch Geschmacksache, genau wie auch die 1x11 Schaltung.
Ich mag beides sehr, kurze Kurbeln damit ich früher aus der Kurve beschleunigen kann und 1x11 als den für mich aktuell besten Kompromiss für eine Enduro Schaltung.

@Konstrukteur Woher hast du die Info, dass der Spider von X01 und XX1 unterschiedliche Kettenlinienen erzeugt? Hast du das selber getestet?


----------



## lakay (10. August 2014)

Mal eine Frage an Bos Deville Besitzer (Capra Pro), ist das normal wenn man das Rad oder die Gabel auf dem Kopf stellt, dass man eindeutig Flüssigkeit Innen runterfließen hört? Bei Fox und andere Gabel hört man so was nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gernotkrinner (10. August 2014)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Mir geht es genau wie Konstrukteur. Es fühlt sich an, als würde man mit müden Beinen fahren.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo einen Bandbreiten Vergleich der 1x11 und 2x10?


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1670295


----------



## Thiel (10. August 2014)

lakay schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an Bos Deville Besitzer (Capra Pro), ist das normal wenn man das Rad oder die Gabel auf dem Kopf stellt, dass man eindeutig Flüssigkeit Innen runterfließen hört? Bei Fox und andere Gabel hört man so was nicht.



Ja, das kann sein. Bei einem offenen Ölbad zB völlig normal.


----------



## Climax_66 (10. August 2014)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Mir geht es genau wie Konstrukteur. Es fühlt sich an, als würde man mit müden Beinen fahren.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo einen Bandbreiten Vergleich der 1x11 und 2x10?


Fahrt ihr mit Clicks oder Flatpedal?


----------



## SteBu309 (10. August 2014)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Mir geht es genau wie Konstrukteur. Es fühlt sich an, als würde man mit müden Beinen fahren.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo einen Bandbreiten Vergleich der 1x11 und 2x10?



Ritzelrechner etc?

http://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelre...16,15,14,13,11+tf=90+ru=204+ge=false+rt=false










@Climax_66 ich fahr alles nur mit flatpadels.


----------



## mdk187? (10. August 2014)

Danke!


----------



## Climax_66 (10. August 2014)

Ah Ok, mach ich auch, Kumpels von mir die beides fahrn stört nämlich der geringe Verstellbereich der Cliets.  das man für 1x11 mehr bums braucht wenns steil wird ist klar, das 32 was original drauf ist wird bei mir auch dem 30er weichen aber hatte letzt ein Altintude mit 1x11 für ne amtliche Runde im Werk, die Schaltperformence macht mich halt echt an ein echter Funfaktor für mich obwohl ich auch freund von kleinen Gängen bin, fahr auf meinem Slayer 2x9  20/34 vorne


----------



## mdk187? (10. August 2014)

Was meinst du mit "geringer Verstellbereich der Cliets"?


----------



## Climax_66 (10. August 2014)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "geringer Verstellbereich der Cliets"?


Die Cliets sind ja auf dem Fußballen positioniert weil theoretisch dort die Beste Kraftübertragung ist, kenne Leute die hätten die Cliets lieber weiter hinter zentraler aufm Fuss. Soll ja für 2015 neue Schuhe geben bei denen der Verstellbereich größer ist.


----------



## gernotkrinner (10. August 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Die Cliets sind ja auf dem Fußballen positioniert weil theoretisch dort die Beste Kraftübertragung ist, kenne Leute die hätten die Cliets lieber weiter hinter zentraler aufm Fuss. Soll ja für 2015 neue Schuhe geben bei denen der Verstellbereich größer ist.


Hab immer gedacht die schreiben sich 'Cleats'...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (10. August 2014)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Hab immer gedacht die schreiben sich 'Cleats'...?


Von mir aus auch "Cleats" !   Ist in der Freizeit Rechtschreibung so wichtig wenn doch jeder weiß was gemeint ist?  Ich meinte ja die deutsche Version verstehste


----------



## mdk187? (10. August 2014)

Hmm, also damit hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Man hat doch jetzt schon einen Verstellbereich von 2-3cm.


----------



## fiddy90 (10. August 2014)

Ich bekomme mein capra pro wohl ende oktober. Auf den bildern sieht der abstand zwischen der federgabel und dem reifen sehr gering aus. Meine frage ist ob dort noch ein marsh guard zwischen passt?


----------



## SteBu309 (10. August 2014)

fiddy90 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme mein capra pro wohl ende oktober. Auf den bildern sieht der abstand zwischen der federgabel und dem reifen sehr gering aus. Meine frage ist ob dort noch ein marsh guard zwischen passt?


Du hast dann noch knapp 1cm Luft. Ich hab mein wieder rausgemacht, nachdem mir den paa Steine zerschlagen ham. Ich kenn aber einige die selbst bei ordentlichem Schlamm keine Probleme damit haben.


----------



## Konstrukteur (11. August 2014)

githriz schrieb:


> Canyon macht das auch wie YT und verbaut an dem Strive CF durchgängig 170er Kurbeln.
> Specialized variiert nach Rahmengröße. Letztendlich ist das wohl auch Geschmacksache, genau wie auch die 1x11 Schaltung.
> Ich mag beides sehr, kurze Kurbeln damit ich früher aus der Kurve beschleunigen kann und 1x11 als den für mich aktuell besten Kompromiss für eine Enduro Schaltung.
> 
> @Konstrukteur Woher hast du die Info, dass der Spider von X01 und XX1 unterschiedliche Kettenlinienen erzeugt? Hast du das selber getestet?



...ja - ich habs getestet. Hab mir den XX1 Spider und die Kettenblätter gekauft. Leider noch bevor ich die 175er Kurbeln entdeckt habe. Der spider erzeugt eine andere Kettenlinie. Definitiv. Also entweder ist der verbaute Spider eine YT - Eigenzüchtung oder Sram gleicht die Kettenlinien über unterschiedliche Kurbelkröpfungen, Achsbreiten und Spacer wieder aus. Denn laut Sram haben beide Schaltungen - was auch logisch ist - eine 49,5mm Kettenlinie...


----------



## mdk187? (11. August 2014)

Ah, du hast den XX1 Spider an die X01 gebaut, richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo-555 (11. August 2014)

Konstrukteur schrieb:


> ...ja - ich habs getestet. Hab mir den XX1 Spider und die Kettenblätter gekauft. Leider noch bevor ich die 175er Kurbeln entdeckt habe. Der spider erzeugt eine andere Kettenlinie. Definitiv. Also entweder ist der verbaute Spider eine YT - Eigenzüchtung oder Sram gleicht die Kettenlinien über unterschiedliche Kurbelkröpfungen, Achsbreiten und Spacer wieder aus. Denn laut Sram haben beide Schaltungen - was auch logisch ist - eine 49,5mm Kettenlinie...


 

xx1 spider auf x01 kurbel...

xx1 spider auf xx1 kurbel erzeugt dann aber die gleiche kettenlinie wie ein x01 spider auf x01 kurbel


Ich glaube nicht das sram so einfach den tausch erlauben würde...warum haben sie ein anderen lochkreis für den x01 gebraucht?...so dass man die xx1 kurbel kauft! (was teurer als nur der spider ist!!)


----------



## Konstrukteur (11. August 2014)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Ah, du hast den XX1 Spider an die X01 gebaut, richtig?



...genau!


----------



## turbo-555 (11. August 2014)

Konstrukteur schrieb:


> ...genau!


 

ich vermute das geht nicht...das wäre ein zu einfaches umgang...

sonst würde es gar kein sinn für sram 2 verschiedene spider zu machen wenn man die so einfach tauschen könnte!

wenn du den xx1 spider und kettenblätter willst...musst du dir auch die kurbel kaufen


----------



## LMatthias (11. August 2014)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Mir geht es genau wie Konstrukteur. Es fühlt sich an, als würde man mit müden Beinen fahren.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo einen Bandbreiten Vergleich der 1x11 und 2x10?


 
Hey Zusammen,

irgendwie witzig - ich kenne dieses Gefühl mit den müden Beinen auch und ich habe es bei meinem Strive immer auf die Geo, das Gewicht von 15,3 kg und meine Kondition geschoben. Unterschiedliche Reifen und und und probiert aber niemals das Gefühl gehabt wirklich entspannt zu treten ...

Also hab ich mal die ein oder andere Kurbel gegoogelt und bin dabei auf eine Schrittgrößenempfehlung von SRAM gestoßen ... _ca. bis Schrittlänge 79cm - 170mm,  ab 80cm - 175mm. _Das Thema war mir absolut neu ... hab ich noch nie drüber nachgedacht, dass das evtl. auch ein Thema bei mir sein könnte. Schließlich hab ich mit 1,80m so eine blöde Zwischengröße wo man M und L fahren kann  

Allerdings setze ich mit der 170er auch schon oft auf was dann bei einer 175er nicht besser werden dürfte


----------



## Kharne (11. August 2014)

170 <-> 175 merke ich beim Treten nur, weil ich damit deutlich weniger aufsetze!


----------



## mdk187? (11. August 2014)

Vielleicht ist es nur Einbildung...
Man kann die Frage aber auch anders stellen. Warum werden überhaupt 175er verbaut, wenn 170 keinen Unterschied macht ;-)


----------



## githriz (11. August 2014)

Afaik ist die Kurbellänge auch eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. Und vielleicht auch ein bisschen Gewöhnung.
Ich komme jedenfalls mit 170er Kurbeln prächtig zu recht, trotz meiner 84 cm Schrittlänge


----------



## Climax_66 (11. August 2014)

Nix ist mit der Ziege in dieser Woche muss auch 2 Wochen länger warten.


----------



## gernotkrinner (11. August 2014)

SteBu309 schrieb:


> Du hast dann noch knapp 1cm Luft. Ich hab mein wieder rausgemacht, nachdem mir den paa Steine zerschlagen ham. Ich kenn aber einige die selbst bei ordentlichem Schlamm keine Probleme damit haben.


Also ich hab heute meins bekommen. Hab auch gleich den Marsh Guard drauf gemacht. Viel Platz ist da nicht mehr. Die Fortsätze des Reifens streifen durchgehend. Der Trail King baut schon recht groß. ich hoffe dass dann mit dem 27,5er Baron ein bischen mehr Platz ist...


----------



## LMatthias (11. August 2014)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es nur Einbildung...
> Man kann die Frage aber auch anders stellen. Warum werden überhaupt 175er verbaut, wenn 170 keinen Unterschied macht ;-)




Hat eine längere Kurbel nicht auch einen längeren Hebel ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mdk187? (11. August 2014)

Ja, vielleicht ist alles graue Theorie. Dem Einen taugt's, dem Anderen nicht. 
Ich fühle mich mit 175 Wohler. Am DHler passen mir 165, den trete ich aber auch nicht hoch ;-)


----------



## Kharne (11. August 2014)

LMatthias schrieb:


> Hat eine längere Kurbel nicht auch einen längeren Hebel ​



Klar. Aber 5mm sind grade mal 2,8% von 175mm, macht also keinen wirklichen Unterschied bei der erzeugten Kraft


----------



## beutelfuchs (11. August 2014)

Wenn dein Koerper jahrelang auf einen Bewegungsablauf optimiert hat (intra-/intermuskulaere Koordination), koennen kleinste Aenderungen einen deutlichen Leistungsabfall bewirken, egal ob der Hebel laenger oder kürzer wird.


----------



## decay (11. August 2014)

Wie gut, dass das bei mir nicht passiert ist


----------



## beutelfuchs (11. August 2014)

Glückspilz


----------



## Konstrukteur (11. August 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Wenn dein Koerper jahrelang auf einen Bewegungsablauf optimiert hat (intra-/intermuskulaere Koordination), koennen kleinste Aenderungen einen deutlichen Leistungsabfall bewirken, egal ob der Hebel laenger oder kürzer wird.


 ...absolut - es geht dabei ja gar nicht um die mechanische Übersetzung des Systems, sondern viel mehr um den ergonomischen Effekt. Sobald man den Körper in einem für Ihn nicht mehr optimalen Betriebszustand bringt, bricht die Leistung ein. Sonst bräuchte man ja erst gar keine Schaltungen am Bike. Ein Berggang reicht - musst halt dann in der Ebene einfach ne höhere Kadenz treten - die Leistung bleibt  die gleiche . Sram versucht uns ja genau mit dem Argument die 1x11 zu verkaufen 
Und dann nicht zu vergessen die subjektiv gefühlte Ineffektivität. Den Effekt kennt man ja früher von Reifendynamos - da reicht auch ein objektiv sehr kleiner Verlust um ein subjektives Gefühl von nicht unerheblicher Leistungsverschwendung zu generieren...


----------



## ErnstBitterer (12. August 2014)

Hi Leute,

ich überlege gerade welche Reifen ich auf dem Capra Pro fahren soll. Die Mavic Reifen werde ich wahrscheinlich direkt runter werfen, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass sie mit Schwalbe oder Maxxis Reifen mithalten können, zudem sind sie nicht unbedingt die leichtesten.

Ich dachte an die folgenden Kombinationen:

a)  Vorne und hinten Maxxis Highroller II

b)  Vorne Maxxis Highroller II und hinten Minion DHR II

c)  Vorne Schwalbe Magic Marry und hinten Hans Dampf

Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht bzw. welche Kombi könnt Ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Kharne (12. August 2014)

Guck mal in den Enduroreifen Thread, da ist deine Frage besser aufgehoben und da schwärmen auch einige erfahrene Fahrer grade von den Reifen. Da hat Mavic wohl gut eingekauft, dafür sind die Laufräder Mist.


----------



## ErnstBitterer (12. August 2014)

Ok, danke, das werde ich mal machen. Schade dass die Laufräder nicht so toll sind,  wie sie von Mavic angepriesen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (12. August 2014)

Kommt davon, wenn man sich auf seinen 10 Jahre alten Lorbeeren ausruht.


----------



## Mürre (12. August 2014)

WIe geht das Capra denn berghoch zu treten? Wippt es spürbar, wie ist der Vortrieb usw. Bergab wird es ja ganz gut gehen oder?
Bin gerade an der Auswahl eines neuen Enduros und da auf das Capra gestoßen.


----------



## mdk187? (12. August 2014)

Mit geschlossenem Dämpfer wippt es bei mir minimal. Dafür aber sehr nervig... wie so ein leichtes Schaukeln. In der mittleren Einstellung sackt der Dämpfer zwar etwas ein, es lässt sich aber sehr angenehm bergauf treten.


----------



## Konstrukteur (12. August 2014)

Das Pro wippt praktisch nicht beim Bergauffahren. Mein bisheriges Trek Slash hat deutlich stärker gewippt. Zuätzlich kann man den BOS Kirk noch über einen Hebel ruhiger stellen - wenn man es denn bräuchte. Das ist aber nicht eine ganz so digitale Plattform wie bei einem Fox RP Dämpfer. Dafür sackt der Hinterbau beim Bergauffahren etwas ein, da die Federkennlinie über die Hinterbaukinematik progressiv ausgelegt ist. Ist aber nicht so krass, dass es sehr stören würde.


----------



## fone (12. August 2014)

ErnstBitterer schrieb:


> Ok, danke, das werde ich mal machen. Schade dass die Laufräder nicht so toll sind,  wie sie von Mavic angepriesen werden


quatsch  einfach fahren und freuen. 1A geschichte die crossmax. mit den reifen. 



mdk187? schrieb:


> Mit geschlossenem Dämpfer wippt es bei mir minimal. Dafür aber sehr nervig... wie so ein leichtes Schaukeln. In der mittleren Einstellung sackt der Dämpfer zwar etwas ein, es lässt sich aber sehr angenehm bergauf treten.


das schaukeln kann auch von der gabel kommen.


----------



## mdk187? (12. August 2014)

ne, das ist der Dämpfer. Auf mittlerer Einstellung ist aber alles gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eyjim (12. August 2014)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Mit geschlossenem Dämpfer wippt es bei mir minimal. Dafür aber sehr nervig... wie so ein leichtes Schaukeln. In der mittleren Einstellung sackt der Dämpfer zwar etwas ein, es lässt sich aber sehr angenehm bergauf treten.



Mein Onkel hat mir schon vor ca. 20 Jahren gepredigt ich soll mir nen "runden Tritt" angewöhnen. Kann ich nur empfehlen, dann wippts auch auf dem Fully kaum bis gar nicht.


----------



## MrEtnie (12. August 2014)

Mürre schrieb:


> WIe geht das Capra denn berghoch zu treten? Wippt es spürbar, wie ist der Vortrieb usw. Bergab wird es ja ganz gut gehen oder?
> Bin gerade an der Auswahl eines neuen Enduros und da auf das Capra gestoßen.


Ich finde das ist eine Frage der Einstellung. Ich fahre den Monarch+ gerne straffer! also ca. mit 25% SAG, dann wippt es bei mir kaum, selbst im Wiegeschritt. Natürlich stell ich den blauen Hebel dabei auf Firm.


----------



## Mürre (13. August 2014)

Danke! Werde morgen mal in Forchheim vorbeifahren und mir das Exemplar anschauen - auch wegen der Größenempfehlung


----------



## zymnokxx (13. August 2014)

Mürre schrieb:


> Danke! Werde morgen mal in Forchheim vorbeifahren und mir das Exemplar anschauen - auch wegen der Größenempfehlung


Könntest Du dann bitte berichten, was die Empfehlung bei Dir ist? Wie groß bist Du? Bin selbst auch noch unschlüssig....


----------



## Mürre (13. August 2014)

Kann ich gerne machen. Sie haben aber nur ein Gr. M da, L momentan nicht. Bin 1,81 groß und werde mich mal draufsetzen und mal etwas rollen. Mehr geht eh nicht und darf ich auch gar nicht (schlüsselbein heilt gerade noch zusammen)


----------



## SteBu309 (13. August 2014)

Mürre schrieb:


> Kann ich gerne machen. Sie haben aber nur ein Gr. M da, L momentan nicht. Bin 1,81 groß und werde mich mal draufsetzen und mal etwas rollen. Mehr geht eh nicht und darf ich auch gar nicht (schlüsselbein heilt gerade noch zusammen)



Bei 1,81 brauchst an L eigtl gar nich denken. Ich bin mit 1,86 sogar auch noch auf M gegangen. Konnte des L letztens auch kurz fahren. L is zu groß u lang. M dagegen schön agil, wendig und genau richtig.


----------



## zymnokxx (13. August 2014)

SteBu309 schrieb:


> Bei 1,81 brauchst an L eigtl gar nich denken! Ich bin mit 1,86 sogar auch noch auf M gegangen. Konnte des L letztens auch kurz fahren. L is zu groß u lang. M dagegen schön agil, wendig und genau richtig.


Und bei 170cm dan schon S? Oder noch M?


----------



## SteBu309 (13. August 2014)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Und bei 170cm dan schon S? Oder noch M?


Ja, bei 1,70 normalerweise schon S.


----------



## Mürre (13. August 2014)

....M dagegen schön agil, wendig und genau richtig.......
und trotzdem laufruhig?

Du fährst ja auch das schwarze Comp. Berg hoch geht es trotz günstigerm Dämpfer auch gut und wippen hält sich in Grenzen oder? Hätte eigentlich gerne 2 Kettenblätter vorne, daher


----------



## SteBu309 (13. August 2014)

Ich hab keine Probleme mit dem ding. Egal ob bikepark oder singletrail, genauso auch mal alpin geht auch wunderbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gernotkrinner (13. August 2014)

Bin 180. Hab ein M, ein L wäre definitiv zu groß!


----------



## thehoff (13. August 2014)

Mir wurde von YT zu einem S geraten, bin 1,72.
Bei Speci fahre ich ein M nur Sack und Reach liegen zwischen M und S bei YT


----------



## Showa (14. August 2014)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Und bei 170cm dan schon S? Oder noch M?





thehoff schrieb:


> Mir wurde von YT zu einem S geraten, bin 1,72.
> Bei Speci fahre ich ein M nur Sack und Reach liegen zwischen M und S bei YT




Ich bin 1,75 und habe ein "M" Hab den Sattel aber ziemlich weit nach hinten geschoben.

Ich kann euch den Vorschlag machen das Ihr bei mir ( Westliches Ruhrgebiet) einen Runde dreht wenn euch Forchheim zu weit ist.


----------



## Mürre (14. August 2014)

Du meinst also "M" ist dir mit 1,75cm zu klein?!?!

War heute mal vor Ort (wie erwähnt nur M und S verfügbar). M passt schon ganz gut, einzigst längerer Vorbau würde ich montieren. Will aber vorher definitiv nochmal auf dem "L" Platz nehmen, um sicher zu sein.
Statt den geplanten 2 Kettenblättern werde ich aber wohl auf 1x11 wechseln, fand ich echt nicht schlecht.


----------



## buzzdee (14. August 2014)

Ich geb jetzt auch noch mal kurz meinen Eindruck zur Rahmengrößendiskussion ab:
Vorab möchte ich sagen, dass Rahmengrößen immer mit persönlicher Vorliebe und Fahrstil zu tun haben. Ich beschreibe also meinen Eindruck und jeder kann durchaus alles anders Empfinden.

Ich bin 1,81m und hab mich das Capra Comp 1 in L entschieden. Bin vorher 5 Jahre ein Stumpjumper FSR in L gefahren und hab ein Status in M zum Downhill fahren. Das Capra sollte mein Stumpi ersetzen. Ich bin also an meinem Trailbike einen langen Hauptrahmen und kurze Kettenstreben gewöhnt.

Ich war vor der Bestellung bei YT vor Ort und bin M und L probe gesessen. 
Auf das M habe ich mit drauf gesetzt und es war einfach nicht meins. Zu gedrungen, zu kurz, kein Platz... es fühlte sich einfach nicht richtig an für mich.
Dann kam das L. Arsch auf Eimer. Passt. Fühlte mich wohl. Hab Platz. Sitze nicht gestreckt. Es geht ums Eck. Alles fein.
Also hab ich L bestellt.

Jetzt hab ich es da und es passt wunderbar. Flink auf dem Trail, Richtungswechsel sind kein Problem, gut Bergauf, kein Wippen. Alles gut.
Ich werde noch mit einem kürzeren Vorbau experimentieren. Auch wenn ich im Moment nicht den Eindruck habe das es sein müsste. Aber ich bin neugierig.

Zwischenzeitlich war ich aufgrund der Diskussionen hier im Forum sehr verunsichert wegen der Größe. Am Ende ist für mich alles gut.

Vielleicht hilft mein Eindruck ja jemandem.

Cheers,
der Buzz


----------



## Kharne (14. August 2014)

Tja, wie man sieht ist das mal wieder rein von den persönlichen Vorlieben abhängig. Ich würde S fahren bei 1,82 

Ich komme mit 400mm Reach bei 50er Vorbau super zurecht (mein neues Voltage FR ist so lang, mein Stereo war so lang) und habe auch gerne recht kurze Sitzrohre, 450mm beim Stereo fand ich ok, hätten auch 3-4 cm weniger sein dürfen  Einziges Problem beim Voltage ist, dass ich ne 50er Sattelstütze brauche, weil das Sitzrohr wirklich extrem kurz ist ^^


----------



## buzzdee (14. August 2014)

@Kharne: Stimme dir voll zu. Alles abhängig von den Vorlieben. 
Was für den einen passt, muss für den anderen noch lange nicht gut sein.


----------



## Climax_66 (15. August 2014)

Da YT nur 3 Größen beim Capra anbietet entstehen auch automatisch eine Größere Spanne das ist ungewohnt viele finden sich auf einer anderen Rahmengröße als beim letzten Rad wieder. Aus dem Grund zeigt die Diskussion nur das man mal Probe sitzen sollte um sicher zu sein.


----------



## mdk187? (15. August 2014)

Ich habe bei 1,80m ein M genommen. Wäre das L aber vorher auch mal gerne Probe gefahren.
Auf dem M geht es schon kompakt zu. Für mich passt das weil ich mich auf kleineren Rahmen wohler fühle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qlimax (15. August 2014)

Zitat von Jekyll500:


> Die Geometrie vom Capra ist fast 1:1 die vom neuen Speci Enduro 650B .


 
Hallo Zusammen !
Ich bin jetzt schon länger am Lesen von dem Thema.
Das mit der richtigen Grösse zu finden scheint ja für die meisten ein Problem zu sein.
je mehr ich hier lese desto  weniger weiss ich welche Grösse zu mir passen würde.
Aber da das  ja Geschmackssache ist mit der Grösse, wie schon geschrieben wurde.
Aber was ich nicht verstehe das viele von euch den vielleicht weiten weg nach Forchheim auf sich nehmen, wenn ja anscheinend die Geo vom Speci Enduro 650B fast 1:1 mit dem Capra überein stimmt.
Warum fahrt Ihr nicht einfach zum Speci Händler um die Ecke und Probiert das aus? (natürlich erst wen es dann auch bei dem Händler steht.)

Ps: Ich bin 1,83 m Gross und werde auch zum Speci Händler fahren müssen um es herauszufinden !


----------



## Mürre (15. August 2014)

Das Rad muss ja auch so passen und man muss sich wohl fühlen - da können die Geodaten noch so gut sein, wenn man sich nicht wohlfühlt. Auch wirken manche Dinge "live" ja etwas anders als auf den Fotos (Farbe....)... Ich z.B. finde, dass der Bereich am Steuerrohr auf den Fotos nicht so massiv rüberkommt wie live.
Das mit dem auf anderes Rad mit ähnlicher/ gleicher Geo setzen, habe ich bei meinem Devinci gemacht.
Die Geodaten vom Speci Enduro ähneln sich wirklich, habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen. 
YT hat sich wahrscheinlich gedacht wir orientieren uns mal etwas an anderen Herstellern und probieren dann damit- gute Idee


----------



## Der böse Wolf (15. August 2014)

qlimax schrieb:


> Zitat von Jekyll500:
> 
> Aber was ich nicht verstehe das viele von euch den vielleicht weiten weg nach Forchheim auf sich nehmen, wenn ja anscheinend die Geo vom Speci Enduro 650B fast 1:1 mit dem Capra überein stimmt.
> Warum fahrt Ihr nicht einfach zum Speci Händler um die Ecke und Probiert das aus? (natürlich erst wen es dann auch bei dem Händler steht.)



Vermutlich weil das Enduro 650b gerade erst für die Saison 2015 vorgestellt wurde und somit wahrscheinlich noch gar nicht zur Probefahrt zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Climax_66 (15. August 2014)

qlimax schrieb:


> Zitat von Jekyll500:
> 
> 
> Hallo Zusammen !
> ...


Probefahrn geht ja nicht nur in Forschheim YT ist ja auch auf vielen Events vertreten. Was auch cool ist was der Showa aus dem westlichen Pott anbietet Probe sitzen bei ihm Privat.   Wobei ich nicht versteh wieso er bei 1,75m den Sattel nach hinten schiebt, wo hier Leute mit 10cm mehr auch das M haben?


----------



## Showa (15. August 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Probefahrn geht ja nicht nur in Forschheim YT ist ja auch auf vielen Events vertreten. Was auch cool ist was der Showa aus dem westlichen Pott anbietet Probe sitzen bei ihm Privat.   Wobei ich nicht versteh wieso er bei 1,75m den Sattel nach hinten schiebt, wo hier Leute mit 10cm mehr auch das M haben?



Der Zentimeter mehr gibt mir ein besseres Gefühl beim treten das ist schon alles. ich denke das ist auch Geschmackssache.
wichtiger ist doch das "stehen! auf den Rad. "M" passt mir auch mit der Kombination mit den 50mm Vorbau super.
Ich bin auch in Forchheim gefahren, M und L, und dann nochmal in WIBE. bis zum Schluss hatte ich das Gefühl L mit kurzen Vorbau wäre besser, auch wenn Ich fast auf den Rad gelegen habe. 
Das hat wohl damit zutun das das "neue" Rad unbedingt Tourentauglich sein sollte. deshalb sollte das Oberrohr min 600 sein und der Reach 430mm. Somit wäre Abstand Pedale--Sattel 170mm  Das hab ich jetzt so auch erreicht. 581-422=159 plus 10mm Sattel = 169mm.
Ich kann jetzt Super mit den Teil Tailsurfen und den Berg runterschießen.  Das perfekte Mountainbike.


----------



## reflux (15. August 2014)

Fährt hier jemand das Rad in mit 1,89m und schrittlänge so 92/93 und kann darüber berichten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel_002 (16. August 2014)

Ich bin raus! Habe meine Bestellung storniert. Bin ein bisl traurig drüber. Aber ich will irgendwie doch kein Radl von der Stange und schon gar nicht aus Carbon. Euch wünsche ich hoffentlich viel Freude mit euren Ziegen.


----------



## mdk187? (16. August 2014)

Ja, da biste mit dem Capra definitiv falsch bedient :-D


----------



## Climax_66 (16. August 2014)

marcel_002 schrieb:


> Ich bin raus! Habe meine Bestellung storniert. Bin ein bisl traurig drüber. Aber ich will irgendwie doch kein Radl von der Stange und schon gar nicht aus Carbon. Euch wünsche ich hoffentlich viel Freude mit euren Ziegen.


Musst nicht traurig sein, wir rocken die Ziege für Dich mit.


----------



## flametop (16. August 2014)

Warum habt ihr euch denn für eure Version des Capras entschieden?
Bin am überlegen ob das Pro oder Comp1. 
Geht das Pro schlechter bergauf? Wie macht sich das BOS Fahrwerk bisher?


----------



## mdk187? (16. August 2014)

Ich wollte das RS Fahrwerk, weil es super einfach einzustellen ist.

1. hole ich sicherlich nicht das letzte Prozent aus dem Fahrwerk raus
2. gehe ich lieber biken als tunen

An einem anderen Bike bin ich z.B. mit dem Cane Creek DB nicht besonders glücklich gewesen.


----------



## Climax_66 (16. August 2014)

Das grün war mir zu grün und die Bremsen hätte ich eh runter geschmissen, das RS Fahrwerk ist gut aber das BOS aufm neueren Stand und hat mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten die Mavic Räder empfinde ich auch als robuster fahr seit 4 Jahren Crossmax im Slayer ohne Prob. aus dem Grund das Pro.


----------



## flametop (16. August 2014)

Also ich würde bei beiden die Bremsen und Laufräder tauschen. 
Was dann noch bleibt ist die unterschiedliche Kurbel und das Fahrwerk.
Die Qual der Wahl...


----------



## loxxorrer (16. August 2014)

Der Showroom yon YT hat von Montag bis Freitag 10.00-18.00 Uhr geöffnet oder muss ich grundsätzlich nen Termin vorher ausmachen?


----------



## Climax_66 (16. August 2014)

flametop schrieb:


> Also ich würde bei beiden die Bremsen und Laufräder tauschen.
> Was dann noch bleibt ist die unterschiedliche Kurbel und das Fahrwerk.
> Die Qual der Wahl...


Was gibts an der X0 Trail auszusetzen, die ist besser als die Code.


----------



## alex08 (16. August 2014)

Nö geht nur mit Termin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (16. August 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Was gibts an der X0 Trail auszusetzen, die ist besser als die Code.



Nein. Geschmackssache...


----------



## Showa (16. August 2014)

Ich hab mich fürs Comp 1 wegen des Fahrwerks entschieden.
Ich wollte etwas was ich schnell anpassen kann. (Bergab/Trail/bergauf)  
Vom BOS Fahrwerk hat man mir abgeraten. (Privat) 
X0 Trail Bremsen hatte ich noch in der Garage.
Mit der Turbine Kurbel bin ich voll zufrieden.


----------



## gernotkrinner (17. August 2014)

Ich wollte das Grüne  Die Bremsen hab ich sofort runter gmacht und eine Saint draufgemacht...


----------



## wartool (20. August 2014)

hat schon jemand ein Pro bekommen und mal nachwiegen können?


----------



## Eyjim (20. August 2014)

wartool schrieb:


> hat schon jemand ein Pro bekommen und mal nachwiegen können?


Pro in M ohne Pedale: ca. 13,5 kg


----------



## fone (20. August 2014)

oha.


----------



## alpinea310 (20. August 2014)

Pro in S mit Pedale,Reifen Tubless und Carbonlenker
13.16 Kg..


----------



## wartool (20. August 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten.. das relativiert meinen "haben will hype" ein wenig ;-)


----------



## Eyjim (20. August 2014)

wartool schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten.. das relativiert meinen "haben will hype" ein wenig ;-)


Die Angaben auf der Homepage sind denke ich für die S Rahmen?! Aber ganz ehrlich... das Teil macht so dermaßen viel Spaß, die 500g mehr jucken mich da nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo-555 (20. August 2014)

wartool schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten.. das relativiert meinen "haben will hype" ein wenig ;-)


 

die Gewichtdaten der hersteller müssen immer sehr vorsichtig gelesen werden (bei jeder Hersteller)




Eyjim schrieb:


> Ga
> 
> Die Angaben auf der Homepage sind denke ich für die S Rahmen?! Aber ganz ehrlich... das Teil macht so dermaßen viel Spaß, die 500g mehr jucken mich da nicht.


 
hast du bei deine die Schläuche noch drinnen?


----------



## Kharne (20. August 2014)

Bei nem 170mm Bike für 500 Gramm nen Eiertanz aufführen... 
Was macht ihr damit? Fahren oder drüber philosophieren?


----------



## zichl (20. August 2014)

Ich wäre fürs philosophieren, das erhält den Wert des bikes.


----------



## Swenio (20. August 2014)

Ich habe meine Ziege heute wieder über die Trails gejagt... Im strömenden Regen mit 13,8 kg komplett ... Es war nass, matschig und eine Riesen Sauerei... Einfach nur GEIL  .... Ich liebe dieses bike... Scheiss auf 500g ... 

Und meinen Kumpel mit nem 29er Marathon 12 kg voll abgezogen... 

Bikes in der Preisklasse mit der Ausstattung und merklich weniger Gewicht sind sehr sehr selten ....


----------



## Paran0id (20. August 2014)

Swenio schrieb:


> Ich liebe dieses bike... Scheiss auf 500g ...



Ja wenn mein Bike auch noch für mich kochen würde, kann man das verstehen ;-) Wenn ich mir im Winter nicht ein anderes aufgebaut hätte, würde jetzt auch eins bei mir stehen. Sieht einfach zu gut aus.


----------



## Climax_66 (21. August 2014)

Swenio schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Ziege heute wieder über die Trails gejagt... Im strömenden Regen.


  Wieso Regen, Strahlender Sonnenschein haben wir schon die ganze Woche mitten in Deutschland aber leider noch keine Ziege im Stall Lieferverzögerung. grrrrrr.........  Ok ich hab ja noch ein Slayer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swenio (21. August 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Wieso Regen, Strahlender Sonnenschein haben wir schon die ganze Woche mitten in Deutschland aber leider noch keine Ziege im Stall Lieferverzögerung. grrrrrr.........  Ok ich hab ja noch ein Slayer.


 
Gestern Abend im Harz zwischen Torfhaus und Bad Harzburg... bei Sonnenschein losgefahren und dann voll in einen Wolkenbruch geraten 

Das Warten lohnt sich...


----------



## Climax_66 (21. August 2014)

Swenio schrieb:


> Das Warten lohnt sich...


Das sind ja nach dem ganzen Schaltauge, Dämpfer und Rahmen Probleme Musik in den Ohren!  laut YT solls nächste woche kommen....


----------



## Blindfury (21. August 2014)

Das Warten lohnt sich auf jeden Fall! Bin am Wochenende im Harz unterwegs gewesen. Samstag gab's eine Schlammschlacht am großen Knollen, Sonntag beim Msb X Trail und die Ziege bringt einfach nur unendlich viel Spaß + trotz des rutschigen Bodens hab ich mich absolut sicher gefühlt. Dir viel Spaß ab nächster Woche!


----------



## alex08 (21. August 2014)

Heute Mittag plötzlich ein Paket die Ziege ist da hatte eigentlich erst nächste Woche damit gerechnet hier ein Bild nach ein paar Umbauten gewogen ohne Pedale 12,8 kg


----------



## SteBu309 (21. August 2014)

alex08 schrieb:


> Heute Mittag plötzlich ein Paket die Ziege ist da hatte eigentlich erst nächste Woche damit gerechnet hier ein Bild nach ein paar Umbauten gewogen ohne Pedale 12,8 kgAnhang anzeigen 315589


 Glückwunsch 

Nach ein paar umbauten?


----------



## alex08 (21. August 2014)

SteBu309 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> 
> Nach ein paar umbauten?




Ja Laufräder, Bremsen, Lenker, Vorbau


----------



## SteBu309 (21. August 2014)

Was hast genau gmacht?


----------



## alex08 (21. August 2014)

Syntace LRS Tubles mit Maxxis Reifen Hope Tech3 E4 Carbon Lenker wobei der LRS schon 500 Gramm aus machen


----------



## Velo-X (21. August 2014)

Könntest Du noch ein paar Bilder machen?
So ohne die gelben Crossmax gefällt mir das Capra um einiges besser!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex08 (21. August 2014)

Ja gerne morgen bei Licht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velo-X (21. August 2014)

Super, danke!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Climax_66 (22. August 2014)

alex08 schrieb:


> Heute Mittag plötzlich ein Paket die Ziege ist da hatte eigentlich erst nächste Woche damit gerechnet hier ein Bild nach ein paar Umbauten gewogen ohne Pedale 12,8 kgAnhang anzeigen 315589


Na Bravo mich haben die bestimmt vergessen oder so   Hast jetzt gar keine Versandmitteilung bekommen?


----------



## alex08 (22. August 2014)

Doch habe nur irgendwie übersehen habe gerade Urlaub und schau nicht immer nach Mails


----------



## Showa (22. August 2014)

Meins ist M, Comp1, Ich hab 13,56KG inkl Pedale und Marsh Guard.
Aber ohne Schläuche, mit 180 Bremsscheibe hinten und X0 Trail Bremsen anstatt X7 Trail. 

Und jetzt fliegen noch die Reifen runter, mit den Contis Trail Star, hätte ich mich gestern im Masch fast lang gemacht.


----------



## fone (22. August 2014)

Showa schrieb:


> Und jetzt fliegen noch die Reifen runter, mit den Contis Trail Star, hätte ich mich gestern im Masch fast lang gemacht.


mistdinger!


----------



## alex08 (22. August 2014)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## gernotkrinner (22. August 2014)

fone schrieb:


> mistdinger!


Im trockenen und wenn's nur feucht ist find ich sie gar nicht so übel, aber sobald der Boden weicher wird machen sie zu und man fährt auf sliks... ich hoffe dass Conti jetzt endlich den Baron auf den Markt schmeißt!


----------



## hatschmann (23. August 2014)

Hi, ich hab das Pro in größe M. Hab gleich mal die Serienbereifung auf: 
vorne Maxxis Highroller II 3c MaxxTerra Tubeless Ready (Faltreifen)
hinten Minion DHR II 3C MaxxTerra Tubeless Ready (Faltreifen) 
geändert.
Funktioniert eigentlich sehr gut doch über Wurzeln und größere Steine, verliert der Highroller oft plötzlich den Seitengrip, und damit ist die Linie hin. Kommt mir vor als würden die Seitenstollen wegknicken?!? Fahre den Highroller auf 1,6Bar bei 77kg Fahrergewicht (den Minion auf 1,7Bar). Hat jemand das gleiche Problem mit dem Reifen, oder eine Lösung? 
Auf meinen Rotwild E1 ist der Schwalbe Magic Mary montiert und damit hatte ich noch nie dieses Problem.


----------



## Climax_66 (23. August 2014)

Mit den Holzreifen kein Wunder, mit dem Butcher oder Hans Dampf mit 1.5 bar hast Du keine Probleme und Su bist schneller weil die viel besser rollen und Grip ist besser als Muddy Marry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhedder (23. August 2014)

Ohne jetzt hier eine Reifen Diskussion anfangen zu wolle, aber zu behalten, dass eic Hans Dampf mehr Grip hat als eine MM kann ich so absolut nicht bestätigen...
Der MM spielt (insbesondere am Vorderrad) in einer anderen Liga.

Gruß Marc


----------



## 2white2red (23. August 2014)

Mit ein paar Änderungen bekommt ihr auch das Comp leicht.

Direkt nach dem Auspacken 13,75kg ohne Pedale in L.

13,45 kg mit XTR Trail (370gr) durch Selle Italia SLR Carbon, syntace Megaforce Vorbau, Vector Carbon 760mm Lenker, Reifeb Magic Marx und Rock Razor.

12,9kg inkl Pedale durch Tubeless und Next SL Kurbel und ohne Kettenführung. Die wäre ja gleich wieder drauf.

Macht Gesamt 12,5kg ohne Pedale.


----------



## Swenio (23. August 2014)

Auch eine sehr feine Ziege


----------



## Pitchshifter (24. August 2014)

Eine für einige evtl. seltsame Frage:

Kann man das PRO auch mit 2x10 fahren - welche Kurbel passt dann?

Würde gerne komplett mit Shimano unterwegs sein, keine Ahnung ob dadurch das Innenlager (Truvativ GXP, PF30) evtl. raus muss.


----------



## Kharne (24. August 2014)

Ja kannst du, passen tut jede Shimano 2 oder 3-fach Kurbel. Du brauchst dann natürlich auch ein passendes Hollowtech 2 Tretlager. An deiner Stellewürde ich ne 3-fach Kurbel nehmen und da das große Kettenblatt gegen nen Bashguard ersetzen und das mittlere gegen ein für dich passendes,z.B. ein 34er oder 36er. Dazu brauchst du dann ne Kettenführung, die Emanon Can Duo kann ich da sehr empfehlen


----------



## Climax_66 (24. August 2014)

mhedder schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt hier eine Reifen Diskussion anfangen zu wolle, aber zu behalten, dass eic Hans Dampf mehr Grip hat als eine MM kann ich so absolut nicht bestätigen...
> Der MM spielt (insbesondere am Vorderrad) in einer anderen Liga.
> 
> Gruß Marc


Bin beide sehr lange gefahren MM und HD aufm Downhiller ist der MM klar Zuhause aber aufm Enduro etwas overdress, find ich ,aufm Slayer empfind ich den Grip fast identisch mit dem HD bin ich aber schneller. Aber jeder so wo er das Beste Gefühl hat, vom Minion will ich nichts wissen im nassen fühl ich mich bei dem als Passagier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (24. August 2014)

Du findest den Hans Dampf im Nassen besser als nen Minion?


----------



## Climax_66 (24. August 2014)

Ich empfinde zwar beide im richtig Nassen lange nicht so gut wie den Muddy Mary das stimmt der hat da mehr Grip, aber der Hans Dampf und der Minion geben sich im nassen nicht viel im feuchten vertraue ich dem Hans Dampf in der Tat mehr als dem Minion weil ich die Rückmeldung besser empfinde nicht weil er spürbar mehr Grip hätte.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2014)

Hmmh...wenn man vom Minion redet, dann geht man in der Regel vom XC ST 42a aus. Kann es ein das du den kaum exestirenden 60a gefahren bist?

G.


----------



## Pitchshifter (25. August 2014)

Wegen der Größe - *hat jemand aus Wien schon sein Capra erhalten* - würde mich so gerne mal draufsetzen (M oder L) - danke!



Kharne schrieb:


> Ja kannst du, passen tut jede Shimano 2 oder 3-fach Kurbel. Du brauchst dann natürlich auch ein passendes Hollowtech 2 Tretlager. An deiner Stellewürde ich ne 3-fach Kurbel nehmen und da das große Kettenblatt gegen nen Bashguard ersetzen und das mittlere gegen ein für dich passendes,z.B. ein 34er oder 36er. Dazu brauchst du dann ne Kettenführung, die Emanon Can Duo kann ich da sehr empfehlen



Danke, 3-fach mit Bash statt dem 3. hatte ich vor. Muss nur mehr klären welcher Shimano Umwerfer und welches Innenlager passt. Beim Freilaufkörper muss man einen Spacer für die Kassette einbauen, wenn man statt 11 "nur" 10-fach fährt habe ich mal wo gelesen.


----------



## Kesan (25. August 2014)

Mit ein Spacer ist es nicht getan , da brauchst ein anderen Freilauf . Ich weis allerdings nicht ob beim Pro der passende Freilauf mitgeliefert wird , genauso wie der Adapter um den Umwerfer zu montieren


----------



## gernotkrinner (25. August 2014)

Der 


Kesan schrieb:


> Mit ein Spacer ist es nicht getan , da brauchst ein anderen Freilauf . Ich weis allerdings nicht ob beim Pro der passende Freilauf mitgeliefert wird , genauso wie der Adapter um den Umwerfer zu montieren


Der ADapter für den Umwerfer war bei meinem Comp 1 dabei. Dass beim Pro ein anderer Freilauf dabei ist kann ich mir eher schwer vorstellen...


----------



## zichl (25. August 2014)

Für 11 fach brauchst du einen XD Freilauf. Da geht keine 10 fach Kassette drauf und umgekehrt geht es auch nicht.


----------



## philippatko (25. August 2014)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Wegen der Größe - *hat jemand aus Wien schon sein Capra erhalten* - würde mich so gerne mal draufsetzen (M oder L) - danke!
> 
> hi, hab mein comp 2 in m schon eine weile, kannst gern mal vorbei kommen!
> bin im 9., schick mir ne mail bei interesse,
> lg philip


----------



## Climax_66 (25. August 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmh...wenn man vom Minion redet, dann geht man in der Regel vom XC ST 42a aus. Kann es ein das du den kaum exestirenden 60a gefahren bist?
> 
> G.


Möglich hatte ich in 2012 mal gefahren bin mir nicht sicher welche das für ne Mischung war. Wenn ich mal schlechte Erfahrungen mit was  gemacht habe kehr ich auch nicht mehr dahin zurück, möglich das neuere Versionen besser sind.


----------



## Kharne (25. August 2014)

Da brauchste keinen Adapter, sondern nen gescheiten Laufradsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hatschmann (25. August 2014)

Hallo, 
hab jetzt die Maxxis wieder runter. Ist jetzt das 2te Paar Maxxis Reifen, fast ungebraucht in meinem Keller. Hatte mal auf meinem E1 den Minion (vorn) und den Arrdent (hinten) drauf, war auch nicht besonders . Damit bin ich von dem Reifenhersteller geheilt. Hab jetzt vorne den Magic Mary (Evolution Super Gravity VertStar) und hinten den Dampfer (Evolution Super Gravity TrailStar) aufgezogen und heute gleich mal ausprobiert. Das hält wie wahnsinnig, super Rückmeldung, ich glaub ich sitz auf einem anderen Bike . Ok, CC-Rennen gewinnst du nicht mit dem Gummi, denn bergauf braucht man schon etwas mehr Druck auf dem Pedal, aber es lohnt sich! Hab mir das Capra aber eh wegen der Tiefenmeter gekauft, Touren fahr ich sowieso mit meinem Allmountain. Grüße


----------



## hatschmann (25. August 2014)

Nur noch zur Info: Das aufziehen der Reifen macht nicht wirklich Spass (grenzt an Masochismus). Hab bis jetzt jeden Reifen ohne Reifenheber, mal leichter, mal schwerer montieren können. Bei den Mavicfelgen brauchte ich die Reifenheber und ca. 2 Std. und hatte danach einige Schrammen auf meinen Händen


----------



## 2white2red (26. August 2014)

Mantel gleichmäßig in die Mitte des Felgenbetts legen und als letztes am Ventil montieren. Zusätzlich gibts von Schwalbe ne Montageflüssigkeit.

Wenns damit nicht funktioniert würde ich den Mantel nicht fahren. Platten im Gelände und du schiebst heim.


----------



## bonzoo (26. August 2014)

hatschmann schrieb:


> Nur noch zur Info: Das aufziehen der Reifen macht nicht wirklich Spass (grenzt an Masochismus). Hab bis jetzt jeden Reifen ohne Reifenheber, mal leichter, mal schwerer montieren können. Bei den Mavicfelgen brauchte ich die Reifenheber und ca. 2 Std. und hatte danach einige Schrammen auf meinen Händen



Besorg Dir den Pedros Downhill Reifenheber. Der ist wirklich sehr, sehr gut


----------



## fone (26. August 2014)

pedros reifenheber ohne downhill reichen locker und machen auch bei ust dh reifen und schmalen felgen eine gute figur.
seit ich reifenheber zum aufziehen nutze ärger ich mich über die vorher unnötig vergeudete zeit.


----------



## marcel_002 (26. August 2014)

Mein Vater hat mir vor 20 Jahren gezeigt, wie man den Reifen mit einem Schraubenschlüssel abhebelt.  Aber das waren auch noch Stahlfelgen!


----------



## fone (26. August 2014)

aufziehen, nicht abziehen/abhebeln.


----------



## Peepe (26. August 2014)

Ist der PM Adapter bei euch wie auf dem Bild eingebaut oder mit der Schrift nach außen? Danke schonmal für eure Antworten!


----------



## zichl (26. August 2014)

Mit Schrift nach innen ist es richtig. Der Pfeil mit oben oder up muss nach vorne zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peepe (26. August 2014)

Optimal sitzt der Bremskolben dann aber nicht auf der Scheibe. Ich habe fast 1mm Rand auf den Belägen.


----------



## Lamyluu (26. August 2014)

Peepe schrieb:


> Optimal sitzt der Bremskolben dann aber nicht auf der Scheibe. Ich habe fast 1mm Rand auf den Belägen.


Ist bei mir auch so :-/


----------



## SteBu309 (26. August 2014)

Sieht bei mir hinten genauso aus mit dem Rand.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2014)

Da ich das beim Endurorennen letzten Sonntag auch an einem Capra gesehen hab, tippe ich auf falsche Maße am Hinterbau.

G.


----------



## Kharne (26. August 2014)

Kanns sein, dass das ne 180er Scheibe und ein Avid Adapter für 185er Scheibe ist?


----------



## zichl (26. August 2014)

Nein , der hinterbau ist schon für 180er Scheiben ausgelegt. Steht zumindest drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (26. August 2014)

203mm Adapter anstatt 200mm Adapter?


----------



## Kesan (26. August 2014)

Bei einer 180er Scheibe ist es der gleiche Fall , es bleibt ein Rand am Belag wenn man ohne Adapter . Es steht ganz klar am Hinterbau Postmount 180


----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> 203mm Adapter anstatt 200mm Adapter?



Bei 203mm Scheibe müßte man eigentlich eine Scheibe noch unterlegen. Das ist ja das Komische, es ist genau verkehrt rum...und es wird ja so ausgeliefert.
Also so mit dem Problem, auch bei der 180er Scheibe, wie Kesan schreibt und wie ich auch selber gesehen hab.


G.


----------



## githriz (26. August 2014)

Das ist ja witzig, war bei mir auch so und ich dachte das sei Serienstreuung. 
Habe es einfach um 1.5mm runter gefeilt, jetzt passt es perfekt.


----------



## hatschmann (26. August 2014)

2white2red schrieb:


> Mantel gleichmäßig in die Mitte des Felgenbetts legen und als letztes am Ventil montieren. Zusätzlich gibts von Schwalbe ne Montageflüssigkeit.
> 
> Wenns damit nicht funktioniert würde ich den Mantel nicht fahren. Platten im Gelände und du schiebst heim.


Alles probiert


2white2red schrieb:


> Mantel gleichmäßig in die Mitte des Felgenbetts legen und als letztes am Ventil montieren. Zusätzlich gibts von Schwalbe ne Montageflüssigkeit.
> 
> Wenns damit nicht funktioniert würde ich den Mantel nicht fahren. Platten im Gelände und du schiebst heim.



Hab alles probiert, ausser die Montageflüssigkeit. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## hatschmann (26. August 2014)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Besorg Dir den Pedros Downhill Reifenheber. Der ist wirklich sehr, sehr gut


Werd ich mir zulegen! Danke


----------



## hatschmann (26. August 2014)

fone schrieb:


> pedros reifenheber ohne downhill reichen locker und machen auch bei ust dh reifen und schmalen felgen eine gute figur.
> seit ich reifenheber zum aufziehen nutze ärger ich mich über die vorher unnötig vergeudete zeit.


Den auch, thx


----------



## gernotkrinner (27. August 2014)

githriz schrieb:


> Das ist ja witzig, war bei mir auch so und ich dachte das sei Serienstreuung.
> Habe es einfach um 1.5mm runter gefeilt, jetzt passt es perfekt.


Wenn es 1,5 mm zu hoch


githriz schrieb:


> Das ist ja witzig, war bei mir auch so und ich dachte das sei Serienstreuung.
> Habe es einfach um 1.5mm runter gefeilt, jetzt passt es perfekt.



Und, ich hab unterlegscheiben gebraucht damit ich die Saint mit 203er Scheiben montieren konnte...


----------



## pun (28. August 2014)

Hi an die Ziegenbesitzer und die, die es noch werden wollen.

also meine ist letzte Woche gekommen, leider war ich krank und konnte sie bisher nur zusammen bauen und kurz auf der Straße Probe fahren. Leider habe ich schon 2 Probleme, obwohl noch nicht genutzt. Bei der Lieferung hat mich ehrlich gesagt schon gewundert, dass das Schaltwerk lose dabei lag und nicht montiert war. War das bei euch auch so und ist vielleicht normal? Naja, hab ichs halt montiert, Laufräder auch und alles schien soweit ok. Das erste, was mir richtig übel aufgestoßen ist, dass mein Hinterrad merklich Spiel hat. Das kann wohl nicht angehen, neues Rad für 3500€ und das Hinterrad hat Spiel. Man kann das wohl nachstellen, aber ich erwarte, dass bei Auslieferung alles tikki takki ist und nicht so was. Das Zweite Problem ist, dass das Schaltwerk nur bis in den drittletzten Gang schaltet und danach die Feder das Werk nicht mehr weiter nach unten zieht. Schalte ich wieder hoch, sind die ersten 2 Klicks ins Leere und erst dann gehts wieder aufwärts. Also meine vorherige alte X0 Gruppe habe ich immer eingestellt bekommen, bin kein Profi beim Schrauben am Rad, kann solche Dinge aber schon selbst. Irgendwie sehe ich das aber nicht ein, an dem neuen Rad rumzuschrauben. Bei genauem Hinsehen fiel mir auf, dass das Schaltauge etwas schief ist (siehe Foto).


----------



## Kharne (28. August 2014)

Etwas schief? Das Schaltauge ist kurz vor "nicht mehr rettbar". 

Support anschreiben und auf schnelle Abwicklung hoffen. Sei froh, dass es kein Canyon ist, sonst dürftest du die Kiste wieder zurückschicken und warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gernotkrinner (28. August 2014)

Also ich hatte überhaubt keine Probleme. Dass das Schaltwerk nicht montiert ist ist bei YT glaub ich normal. Ich habe es alles fest geschraubt, das Rad eingebaut, und ALLES hat perfekt gepasst. Die Sschaltung funktioniert erste Sahne! Vielleicht hatte ich nur Glück, wer weiß.
Zu deinem Problem. Nimm das Hinterrad einmal heraus, entferne das SChaltauge, und mach alles noch einmal ganz sauber drauf (wenn du das nicht schon gemacht hast). Bist du dir sicher dass du das Schaltwerk richtig installiert hast? Hast du kein 2. SChaltauge dazubekommen? 
Ich habe jetzt insgesamt 4 neue Schaltaugen obwohl ich nur ein 2. dazubestellt habe!


----------



## pun (28. August 2014)

Ist aber angeblich schon das geänderte Schaltauge. Ein Zweites habe ich auch noch. Das Rad hat aber noch KEINE Belastung erlebt. Wie kann so was passieren?!? Hab echt nen Riesenhals... 

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es richtig montiert ist. Der Anschlag ist am Schaltauge dran, da wo er sein soll. Muss ich wohl den Support anschreiben. Das mit dem Laufrad ist auch nen Hammer. Das Rad ist neu!?


----------



## Kharne (28. August 2014)

Da hat jemand beim Verpacken nicht richtig aufgepasst. Kann passieren . Genau deswegen sind Schaltaugen ja -hoffentlich- weich ausgelegt, damit es eben nicht das sackteure XX1 Schaltwerk verbiegt.


----------



## Climax_66 (29. August 2014)

Morgen kommt ein Karton, passend zum Birthday, die haben mich extra solange zappeln lassen, vom timing dürfts auch kein Montagshobel sein wie vom Kollege mit Schaltproblemen, was lange währt wird hoffe ich sensationell


----------



## impressive (29. August 2014)

Viel Spaß damit Climax!

Ich muss leider noch 8 Wochen warten *seufz*


----------



## Swenio (29. August 2014)

Na endlich climax, hast ja nun auch lange genug gelitten... 

Viel spass mit der Ziege !


----------



## wellenmonster (30. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss noch 8 Wochen auf mein Capra Pro warten und dachte, ich könnte meine Vorfreude ein wenig steigern und viele begeisterte Berichte und Erfahrungen lesen. Wo seid Ihr Glücklichen? Ich konnte in Willingen das Pro für 3 Std. auf eine Tour mitnehmen und hatte sehr freundliche Mitarbeiter von YT am Stand getroffen. Jetzt bin ich allerdings ein wenig enttäuscht, von so vielen Schwierigkeiten zu lesen. Die Mehrheit ist doch hoffentlich von ihren Ziegen begeistert?

Gruß aus Köln, wo der Stall schon hergerichtet ist.


----------



## Swenio (30. August 2014)

Bin heute wieder 52 km gefahren ... 1100 Höhenmeter... 

Meine Ziege ist top... Keinerlei Probleme... Selbst in den Alpen hat sie eine gute Figur gemacht... Und da geht es viel berghoch


----------



## MrEtnie (31. August 2014)

Swenio schrieb:


> Bin heute wieder 52 km gefahren ... 1100 Höhenmeter...
> 
> Meine Ziege ist top... Keinerlei Probleme... Selbst in den Alpen hat sie eine gute Figur gemacht... Und da geht es viel berghoch


Und noch viel mehr Bergrunter.

Nochmals: *Das Capra ist ein Superrad*. Es hat mich in allen bisherigen Situationen voll überzeugt: *Winterberg, Saalbach, Hometrails, Jumptracks, Trailtrophy, SRAM Enduro Series*. Bisher habe ich riesigen Spaß auf dem Rad. Es verleitet zu viel aktiverem Fahrstil.  Einfach traumhaft. Man kann es vielleicht nicht 100%ig als Freerider-Ersatz nehmen, aber dafür hat man ja noch das DH-Rad oder kann liehen.
Ok, es hat so seine kleinen Schwächen, aber im Preisvergleich mit anderen Carbonhobeln kostest es ja oft 1000-2000€ weniger und hat 5 Jahre Garantie. Ok, weil es Carbon ist, sollte man noch etwas pfleglicher damit umgehen wie mit dem Alurad, aber hey, wer bei dem Preis dem Rad nicht ein wenig Liebe und Pflege angedeihen lässt, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen...
Ich bereue nichts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velo-X (31. August 2014)

Was würdest Du denn als kleine Schwächen bezeichnen?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrEtnie (1. September 2014)

Wie hier zu lesen: Drehmomente ab Werk nicht 100%, Lackproblemchen, Schaltauge, Felgen/Nippel- und Pressfit-Knarzen, Verklebung von Chainguards und worst-case Hinterbau-splittern wegen Schaltauge (alles Garantie). Wobei ich glaube noch nicht einer von uns hat ALLE dieser Möglichkeiten an einem Rad...
Naja und für BOS Probleme, aber da kann ja nur BOS was für, gell? Daher habe ich gleich das RS-Bike (Comp1) genommen. Kann wenigstens mein Schrauber hier im Tal alles selber! 

Und dass es halt kein Freerider ist, aber alles kann man halt von einem 160mm, unter 14kg Rad auch nicht verlangen. Nah dran ist es aber schon.


----------



## Excrosser (1. September 2014)

Hi Ihr Capra Besitzer,
wohnt jemand von euch im Raum Frankfurt-Aschaffenburg und würde mich mal ein, zwei Meter auf seinem Capra durch den Hof rollen lassen. Am besten in Größe M und ein Pro oder Comp1. Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück...
Danke schon mal!


----------



## alex08 (1. September 2014)

Excrosser schrieb:


> Hi Ihr Capra Besitzer,
> wohnt jemand von euch im Raum Frankfurt-Aschaffenburg und würde mich mal ein, zwei Meter auf seinem Capra durch den Hof rollen lassen. Am besten in Größe M und ein Pro oder Comp1. Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück...
> Danke schon mal!


Ich komme aus Würzburg wenn es dir nicht zu weit ist gerne


----------



## ulf-muc (1. September 2014)

Leider ist am Sattelrohr des Capra kein Schnellspanner verbaut , auf den ich jedoch nicht verzichten will.
Wer hat denn schon nachgerüstet und kann mir einen vom Durchmesser geeigneten Schnellspanner empfehlen?

Meins soll in KW 38 kommen (hab noch nix gegenteiliges gehört) und will den Spanner gleich montieren


----------



## Lamyluu (1. September 2014)

Wofür ein schnellspanner bei einer Teleskopsatelstütze ?
Ich hab weder Lack Probleme noch ist mein altes Schaltauge hinüber, werde aber morgen sicherheitshalber das neue montieren, hatte anfangs Probleme mit dem bos Kirk weil undicht, nach nichtmal 3 Wochen war er zurück und seitdem ist alles bestens, und das mit den nicht 100% Drehmoment, kann sein aber sowas sollte man sowieso von zeit zu zeit prüfen und bei einem neu zusammengebauten bike sowieso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (1. September 2014)

Lamyluu schrieb:


> Wofür ein schnellspanner bei einer Teleskopsatelstütze



Manchen Menschen reichen 15cm eben nicht, ich bräuchte fast 25 um alles abzudecken.


----------



## gernotkrinner (1. September 2014)

ulf-muc schrieb:


> Leider ist am Sattelrohr des Capra kein Schnellspanner verbaut , auf den ich jedoch nicht verzichten will.
> Wer hat denn schon nachgerüstet und kann mir einen vom Durchmesser geeigneten Schnellspanner empfehlen?
> 
> Meins soll in KW 38 kommen (hab noch nix gegenteiliges gehört) und will den Spanner gleich montieren



Ich hab den
https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20813{1}20426_Sattelklemme-mit-Schnellspanner.html.

@Lamyluu : Ich fahr den Sattel gerne ganz unten wenns einmal richtig steil wird. Brauch aber wenn ich Bergauf fahre 3-4 cm mehr. Deswegen hab ich mir einen Schnellspanner genommen...


----------



## turbo-555 (1. September 2014)

ulf-muc schrieb:


> Leider ist am Sattelrohr des Capra kein Schnellspanner verbaut , auf den ich jedoch nicht verzichten will.
> Wer hat denn schon nachgerüstet und kann mir einen vom Durchmesser geeigneten Schnellspanner empfehlen?
> 
> Meins soll in KW 38 kommen (hab noch nix gegenteiliges gehört) und will den Spanner gleich montieren




schnellspanner bei carbon...ist nicht eine besonders gute idee.


----------



## hatschmann (1. September 2014)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Ich wollte das Grüne  Die Bremsen hab ich sofort runter gmacht und eine Saint draufgemacht...



Hi,
hast du die Bremsscheiben auch gewechselt? 
Überlege auch auf die Saint umzurüsten, doch die Saint Scheiben sind nur für Centerlock Naben.
LG


----------



## ulf-muc (1. September 2014)

wenn du ein gefühl für Drehmomente hast geht das mitm schnellspanner sehr gut, weil du die einmal eingestellte klemmkraft reproduzieren kannst im Gegensatz zur schraubklemme


----------



## decay (1. September 2014)

Sagt mal lieber Santa Cruz Bescheid, dass das mit der Klemme so nicht geht, ein Skandal!!!


----------



## gernotkrinner (1. September 2014)

hatschmann schrieb:


> Hi,
> hast du die Bremsscheiben auch gewechselt?
> Überlege auch auf die Saint umzurüsten, doch die Saint Scheiben sind nur für Centerlock Naben.
> LG



Ja, hab die SM-RT86. Obwohl mir die SM-RT99 von der Optik her schon besser gefallen würden...


----------



## gernotkrinner (1. September 2014)

turbo-555 schrieb:


> schnellspanner bei carbon...ist nicht eine besonders gute idee.


Du mußt ihn ja nicht voll zuknallen, dann geht das ganz gut!


----------



## Brausa (1. September 2014)

@ Größe L Fahrer: Merkt ihr bergauf die 170mm Kurbeln irgendwie im Vergleich zu den "normalen" 175er, oder ist das egal?


----------



## Kharne (1. September 2014)

Montagepaste ins Sitzrohr, dann reicht es den Schnellspanner sanft anzuziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hatschmann (1. September 2014)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Ja, hab die SM-RT86. Obwohl mir die SM-RT99 von der Optik her schon besser gefallen würden...


Bist du mit der Bremsleistung zufrieden bzw. hat sich das Umrüsten gelohnt?
Bremshebel sehen super ergonomisch aus!


----------



## wellenmonster (1. September 2014)

Vielen Dank für die positiven Beschreibungen von zumindest *zweier* zufriedener Capra-Besitzer  (@ClimaX 66: wie sieht es aus? Schönes Geburtstagspäckchen bekommen?)

Wie sind eigentlich die Erfahrungen mit den Mavic-Reifen am Capra Pro? Der hintere ist zwar im Test bei nassem Wetter nicht gut weg gekommen. Aber nachdem ich hier gelesen habe, dass die BIKE eine BOS Gabel Devise 170 TRC beschreibt, die es gar nicht gibt, bin ich den Tests gegenüber etwas skeptischer eingestellt. (Hat Bike eigentlich darauf hin schon Stellung bezogen?) Ich würde sonst direkt auf schlauchlos umstellen und hinten den Hans Dampf Pace Star aufziehen, mit dem ich bisher gut unterwegs bin.

Best Grüße


----------



## Konstrukteur (2. September 2014)

Brausa schrieb:


> @ Größe L Fahrer: Merkt ihr bergauf die 170mm Kurbeln irgendwie im Vergleich zu den "normalen" 175er, oder ist das egal?



...schau mal ab Seite 34...


----------



## Climax_66 (2. September 2014)

Excrosser schrieb:


> Hi Ihr Capra Besitzer,
> wohnt jemand von euch im Raum Frankfurt-Aschaffenburg und würde mich mal ein, zwei Meter auf seinem Capra durch den Hof rollen lassen. Am besten in Größe M und ein Pro oder Comp1. Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück...
> Danke schon mal!


Servus, hab zwar erst Gestern die Ziege bekommen aber bis Wochenende wenns wieder Sommer ist bin ich einsatzbereit.  Wäre Hahnenkamm Ok? Müsste bei Dir um die Ecke sein ich kann zumindest nach Ascheberg und Frankfurt ohne Fernglas schauen.

......ach vergess Dein Hobel net und bisschen Zeit, können wir ja mal auf die Hometrails...


----------



## Climax_66 (2. September 2014)

Bin zwar noch nicht fertig mit der Ziege aber bis jetzt trift keines der hier genannten Probleme auf die Ziege zu. Das war mit das erste was ich gechekt hab, Bremsscheibe am Hinterbau passt auch akkurat.


----------



## Climax_66 (3. September 2014)

Nach den ersten Testmetern war erst mal Schluß mit lustig, Kurbel hatte Spiel und der Kirk hat gepisst. Ok die Kurbel ist vielleicht eine merkwürdiges Patent wenn man nur Race Face gewöhnt ist. Hoffe das es jetzt hält, der Kirk hat wohl nur Überdruck abgelassen auf den ersten Meter weil jetzt ist er trocken nach dem 2.Check, die Fahrwerkgrundeinstellung laut BOS ist fürn Arsch nach altmodischer SAG Messung und Gefühlscheck mit einem Top eingestellten Fox Fahrwerk als Vergleich kommt das jetzt eher hin, nach der Nachtschicht in der Box Heute Abend noch mal check, sieht aber schon viel besser aus bis auf das Kurbelspiel dem Plastikring trau ich noch net so recht.


----------



## Climax_66 (3. September 2014)

Jetzt aber, Fahrwerk passt jetzt, ganz andere Sache, jetzt fühlt man das potenzial von dem Bock, Kirk ist dicht, Sahne Fahrwerk, macht mega Laune der Gerät,  bis auf das Kurbelspiel keine Mängel, das bekomm ich auch noch gebacken.. aber im uphill wenns steil wird heißt es Backe aufblasen aber noch akzeptabel,  bei der Downhill Performance kein Grund zu meckern.


----------



## Kharne (3. September 2014)

Ja, GPX ist halt fürn Hintern. Der Plastikring muss wirklich angezogen und gut gekontert sein, wenn ich mich recht entsinne...


----------



## Climax_66 (4. September 2014)

GPX  ist das nicht aber ich habs jetzt überlistet mit nem O-Ring im Spalt zwischen Kurbel und Plastik Spannring.  Gewogen hab ich jetzt auch trotz Umbau, andere Reifen andere Griffe anderer Sattel die nicht auf Leichtbau sind hab ich mit Flatpedals 13, 4 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrEtnie (4. September 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> GPX  ist das nicht aber ich habs jetzt überlistet mit nem O-Ring im Spalt zwischen Kurbel und Plastik Spannring.  Gewogen hab ich jetzt auch trotz Umbau, andere Reifen andere Griffe anderer Sattel die nicht auf Leichtbau sind hab ich mit Flatpedals 13, 4 kg


Da is jemand happy...


----------



## Climax_66 (4. September 2014)

Jo, die Messlatte war auch hoch mit meinem gepimpten Slayer bin ich über aus zufrieden, kann jetzt dran liegen weil es neu ist aber das Capra macht mich gerade mal sau viel an, ist so wie ich es erwartet/ gehofft habe, ich leg Wert auf Fahrspaß und estätik, weil wenn man nicht der schnellste ist muss man wenigstens gut dabei aussehen  Gewicht ist eher nebensächlich.  Und dem Gerät macht richtig Laune...


----------



## Capra-Palatina (5. September 2014)

Hi beisammen!
Meine Ziege wohnt heute schon seit 8 Wochen bei mir. Ausser einem unschön aufgeklebeten Chainguard kann ich keines der beschriebenen Probleme teilen. Die Einstellung der Deville machte anfangs etwas Sorgen, die hier jedoch in einem anderen Fred behoben wurden. 
Fahre ein M und bin 1,81m. Habe also nach den ersten Runden einen längeren Vorbau montiert (50mm), den Sattel auf den Rails max. nach hinten verschoben und die Reverb ca. 25mm hochgesetzt.
BAM! Nun setze ich mich nicht auf das Bike - ich ziehe es an! So gut passt das!
Nach Knie-OP und langer Reha ist eher die Kondition das Problem und nicht das Bike, also gabs vorne eine Reduzierung auf 30 Zähne. WOW. nun fliegt die Ziege mit mir untrainiertem Spargel die Singletrails nicht nur runter. (Ich krabbel seit Umbau einem trainierten Kumpel mit seinem 30-Gang 29er davon)   Für die pure Geilheit gabs dann noch den XX1-Gripshift. Wollte ich nimmer missen. Feine Sache das!

Am allerschönsten finde ich jedoch daran, das selbt jetzt nach der Eurobike mit den ganzen neuen Enduros und Tests, es ÜBERHAUPT KEINEN GRUND GIBT den Kauf der Ziege auch nur annähernd zu bereuen!

Sollte also noch jemand unentschlossen sein darf er gerne meine Ziege PRO in M mal bei mir Probestreicheln.
Wohnen sonst noch Ziegen im oder am Pfälzer-Wald?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Climax_66 (5. September 2014)

Nach viel Kritik und Problemen jetzt doch Lobeshhymnen.... Das Du untrainiert einem trainierten mit nem 29 abhängst ist aber geflunkert, die meisten werden wohl auf das 30er gehen und selbst mit dem 30er Blatt must du ab über 15% Steigung ganz schön die Backen aufblasen, ich fahr oft mit Strava und hab auch ein 29er im uphill gewinnst mit dem Capra kein Preis. Ist aber nicht negativ zu verstehen mit einem Enduro plus oder Softfreerider will ich im uphill keine Zeiten fahrn, die Trails anfahrn langt. Bei 10-15% Steigung lässt es sich angenehm treten wenns steiler wird mit tiefen Boden muss man sich schon etwas quälen.


----------



## Capra-Palatina (5. September 2014)

Ja klar Climax_66 war da etwas Geflunker (und vorallem Euphorie) dabei.
Du hast recht, bei rund 15% Steigung auf der Schotterautobahn. Wie beschrieben geht´s mitlerweile die Singeltrails nicht nur runter, und gerade hier fängt die Ziege an endlos Spass zu machen. Kaum ein bischen verblockt oder ein paar Würzelchen fängt die Ziege an gerade zu leichtfüßig hoch zu hoppeln, während er zwischen seinen 30 den Rückwärtsgang zum Wenden in 3 Zügen sucht .
Klar ist der Vergleich nicht fair und die Klassendifferenz zu groß. Von uns fährt auch keiner auf Zeit und es geht uns eher ums Oben ankommen (ohne Schieben).
... und genau da gewinnt die Ziege die letzten Tage immer und das macht verdammt gute Laune!


----------



## chiefrock (5. September 2014)

Capra-Palatina schrieb:


> Am allerschönsten finde ich jedoch daran, das selbt jetzt nach der Eurobike mit den ganzen neuen Enduros und Tests, es ÜBERHAUPT KEINEN GRUND GIBT den Kauf der Ziege auch nur annähernd zu bereuen!
> Beste Grüße



Was aber auch daran liegt, dass einfach nicht wirklich was Neues/Interessantes vorgestellt wurde. Ist kein Ziege-Bashing! Eher ein Industry-Bashing . 
Wäre die Ziege auch aus Alu, ich häte sie auf dem Zettel.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capra-Palatina (5. September 2014)

Och, so ein Yeti SB6c oder das Canyon Strive würde mir schon die Finger feucht machen.
Schaut man dann wieder auf Preis/Leistung weiß man das man mit der Ziege alles richtig gemacht hat (und noch eine Weile glücklich sein wird)!!!
Das Bike ist einfach jedem ambitionierten Enduristen zu empfehlen und für Bedingungen wie wir sie hier haben ganz nahe an der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau. Aber zum Glück ist Mountainbiken Geschmackssache und jeder empfindet es auf seine ganz eigene Art und Weise. YT hat mit dem Capra meinen Geschmack ganz genau getroffen und gibt dem noch so ein Sahnehäubchen oben drauf was bei jeder Runde zu einem noch breiteren Grinsen führt.
Am besten, testen! Gerne meins.


----------



## wellenmonster (5. September 2014)

Hallo Palatina,

das sind doch die Berichte, die ich lesen wollte  

Habe heute bei YT angerufen, um mein bestelltes Pedal zum Capra Pro auf das "Race Face Atlas" umzubuchen. Auf die Frage, ob es bei der Oktober/November-Lieferung bauliche Änderung gäbe, erhielt ich die Antwort, dass bei der Bremse jetzt die Guide RSC verbaut würde. Auf die hier diskutierten Probleme angesprochen: Schaltaugen werden nur noch in der überarbeiteten Version geliefert und falls bei der Kurbel Spiel wäre, ist das ein Einzelfall und könnte an einem Plastikring liegen (genaueres habe ich vergessen). Soll man einschicken und ist auf Lager vorrätig. Alles in allem wieder ein sehr nettes Gespräch, was meine Bedenken ein Versender-Bike zu kaufen, wieder etwas bei Seite räumt.

Beste Grüße aus Köln


----------



## Eyjim (5. September 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> GPX  ist das nicht aber ich habs jetzt überlistet mit nem O-Ring im Spalt zwischen Kurbel und Plastik Spannring.  Gewogen hab ich jetzt auch trotz Umbau, andere Reifen andere Griffe anderer Sattel die nicht auf Leichtbau sind hab ich mit Flatpedals 13, 4 kg


Der O-Ring sollte da aber nicht nötig sein. Hab heute auch meine Kurbel zerlegt, da ich die Kettenführung rausgeschmissen habe.
An dem Kunststoffring ist ne kleine Schraube. Diese mit nem 2er Inbus lösen und dann den Ring in --> + Richtung drehen. Handfest reicht. Danach die Schraube wieder mit Gefühl anziehen. Dann sollte das Ding spielfrei sein. 

Morgen stehen 60 km mit 1200 hm an. 

Was mir bei dem Bike extrem aufgefallen ist, ist dass es sich sehr geräuscharm fährt. Kein Knarzen, kein Klappern und fährt man ne Treppe runter, macht es nur ganz dumpf plob plob plob


----------



## Capra-Palatina (6. September 2014)

Hey, wir haben sogar die selben Handschuhe  ich geh um!
Wie Climax_66 schon erwähnte ist das Bike eben nur was für echte Estheten und Geniesser.


----------



## Climax_66 (6. September 2014)

Eyjim schrieb:


> Der O-Ring sollte da aber nicht nötig sein. Hab heute auch meine Kurbel zerlegt, da ich die Kettenführung rausgeschmissen habe.
> An dem Kunststoffring ist ne kleine Schraube. Diese mit nem 2er Inbus lösen und dann den Ring in --> + Richtung drehen. Handfest reicht. Danach die Schraube wieder mit Gefühl anziehen. Dann sollte das Ding spielfrei sein.
> 
> Morgen stehen 60 km mit 1200 hm an.
> ...


Ja ist mir schon klar mit der Schraube und wie das funktionieren soll, im Stand war das auch Spielfrei nur nach dem Hacken war der Spannring wieder an der Kurbel und nicht am Lager das 3 mal hintereinander, jetzt ist er formschluß und ich hab kein Dreck in der Spalte. Das mit dem Geräucharm stimmt,  aber bei Carbon fängt das knarzen meist nach einer Saison an, wäre schön wenn es so bleibt. Gestern war ich auf Zeitenjagd und 1100hm/tm gemacht, bei der letzte Abfahrt vorne ein platten und gleich die Felge verbogen. .... aber die Zeiten waren nach der 3.Ausfahrt schon so schnell wie die persönliche Bestzeiten da geht noch was


----------



## alex08 (6. September 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Ja ist mir schon klar mit der Schraube und wie das funktionieren soll, im Stand war das auch Spielfrei nur nach dem Hacken war der Spannring wieder an der Kurbel und nicht am Lager das 3 mal hintereinander, jetzt ist er formschluß und ich hab kein Dreck in der Spalte. Das mit dem Geräucharm stimmt,  aber bei Carbon fängt das knarzen meist nach einer Saison an, wäre schön wenn es so bleibt. Gestern war ich auf Zeitenjagd und 1100hm/tm gemacht, bei der letzte Abfahrt vorne ein platten und gleich die Felge verbogen. .... aber die Zeiten waren nach der 3.Ausfahrt schon so schnell wie die persönliche Bestzeiten da geht noch was


Der Spanring muß an die Kurbel ich glaube Du drehst in die falsche Richtung.


----------



## Climax_66 (6. September 2014)

alex08 schrieb:


> Der Spanring muß an die Kurbel ich glaube Du drehst in die falsche Richtung.


Hä, Sorry aber ich bin Handwerksmeister und bin 20 Jahre Motorad gefahren und alles selbst geschraubt, habt ihr euch die Explosionszeichnung der Kurbel angesehen. Wenn der Spannring nicht aufs Lager drückt sondern gegen die Kurbel da müsste es ja schon beim zusammen stecken spielfrei sein und der Spannring wäre technisch für die Füße.
Das Plastik Gewinde wird bei mir den seitlichen mechanischen Kräfte nicht standhalten und springt zurück an die Kurbel trotz korrekter Arretierung,  soll zwar nicht so sein ist aber so, aber das Problem ist ja gelöst und alles gut, hab kein Spiel mehr an der Kurbel und mit dem O-Ring brauch ich auch beim fahrn mir keine Sorgen machen und kräftig rein treten.


----------



## alex08 (6. September 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Hä, Sorry aber ich bin Handwerksmeister und bin 20 Jahre Motorad gefahren und alles selbst geschraubt, habt ihr euch die Explosionszeichnung der Kurbel angesehen. Wenn der Spannring nicht aufs Lager drückt sondern gegen die Kurbel da müsste es ja schon beim zusammen stecken spielfrei sein und der Spannring wäre technisch für die Füße.
> Das Plastik Gewinde wird bei mir den seitlichen mechanischen Kräfte nicht standhalten und springt zurück an die Kurbel trotz korrekter Arretierung,  soll zwar nicht so sein ist aber so, aber das Problem ist ja gelöst und alles gut, hab kein Spiel mehr an der Kurbel und mit dem O-Ring brauch ich auch beim fahrn mir keine Sorgen machen und kräftig rein treten.


Es drückt nicht der Spannring sondern das Gewinde auf das Lager Du bewegst mit dem Ring das Gewinde das sich dann an das Lager drückt


----------



## Eyjim (6. September 2014)

alex08 schrieb:


> Es drückt nicht der Spannring sondern das Gewinde auf das Lager Du bewegst mit dem Ring das Gewinde das sich dann an das Lager drückt


Meint er doch...


----------



## Climax_66 (6. September 2014)

alex08 schrieb:


> Es drückt nicht der Spannring sondern das Gewinde auf das Lager Du bewegst mit dem Ring das Gewinde das sich dann an das Lager drückt


Es ist immer etwas schwierig nur per Text was zu vermitteln das der Empfänger das selbe versteht was der Sender vermitteln will. Aber da sind wir uns ja einig das das Lager einen Gegendruck braucht. Auf dem Spannring ist ja auch ein Pfeil für Drehrichtung. In der Anleitung steht auch das trotz vorgegeben maximal Drehmoment von 54 Nm und korekter Spannung Spiel sein kann und man solle nachfetten also hat der Spannring inklusive Gewinde nur begrenzte Spannkräfte die Gegendruck erzeugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (7. September 2014)




----------



## wellenmonster (7. September 2014)

...schönes Shirt, will ich haben!


----------



## Swenio (8. September 2014)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich immer fleissig meinen Senf zu den Capra Fragen hinzugegeben habe, habe ich nun ein eigenes Anliegen.

Ich möchte ein paar Gramm Gewicht reduzieren und werde daher als erste Maßnahme die Conti Trailking 2.4 mit Schlauch gegen Hans Dampf tubeless tauschen. Ich denke das sollte schon ein wenig bringen.

Ich hätte gerne von euch noch Anregungen und Tipps, wo ich noch ansetzen könnte, ohne groß an Stabilität zu verlieren. Ich sehe das als eine Art Brainstorming. Also frisch von der Leber raus mit Euren Meinungen und Ideen 

Vielen Dank vorab...

Grüße
Swenio


----------



## decay (8. September 2014)

Carbon-Lenker, leichte Pedale, Vorbau, Sattel, Griffe, tubeless könnten schon mal zw. 0,5 und 1kg ausmachen, kenn das Capra und die Grundausstattung da zu wenig um mehr zu sagen.

Kurbel RF Turbine gegen RF Next SL = ca. -200g
Sattel gegen irgendwas in der 100-130g Klasse = ca. -120g
Pedale gegen die wenigen Pedale um 250-260g = geschätzt so ca. 100-200g
Umbau 1x10 = ca. -250g
Umbau XX1 = ca. -400g
Carbonlenker, z.B. Next Carbon 35 = -120g
Tubeless, ca. 150-250g

Ob das Sinn macht musst Du selbst entscheiden, ich finds bei dem eh schon leichten Bike nicht unbedingt nötig, wird halt für jedes Gramm immer teurer 

Den HD würd ich mir nicht freiwillig ans Rad machen, da gibts schönere Reifen für den nassen Sommer/Herbst.


----------



## AM_Heizer (8. September 2014)

decay schrieb:


> Den HD würd ich mir nicht freiwillig ans Rad machen, da gibts schönere Reifen für den nassen Sommer/Herbst.



Ja, das wär am falschen Ende "gespart".


----------



## Swenio (8. September 2014)

Besten Dank für die Rückmeldung... so ähnlich sahen meine Gedankenspiele auch aus 

sagen wir mal so... im Nassen sind HD und Trailking beide nicht besonders toll... ich habe mit beiden Reifen schon unfreiwilligen Bodenkontakt nach gripverlust gehabt 

ich habe auf meinem 26er Radon Slide den HD und war mit ihm bisher ohne Panne sehr zufrieden...

Der Trailking gefällt mir bisher trotz eines Defekts auch gut... ist aber merklich behäbiger... (was allerdings auch an 27,5 liegen könnte)...

Ich nehme eure Anmerkungen gerne zur Kenntnis und werde mir meine Gedanken dazu machen...


----------



## decay (8. September 2014)

Wenn man sich das so anschaut könnte man es ja fast auf sub12 kriegen


----------



## Swenio (8. September 2014)

a bissl geht noch


----------



## Kesan (8. September 2014)

decay schrieb:


> Wenn man sich das so anschaut könnte man es ja fast auf sub12 kriegen


 Also Sub 12 muss schon mehr gemacht werden, das Comp 2 von Angie hat mit Pedalen und XX1 13 kg mit TK vorne und MK hinten. Woanders hat sie mal geschrieben das sie Tubeless unterwegs ist

http://enduro-mtb.com/bikecheck-das-yt-industries-capra-von-angie-hohenwarter/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (8. September 2014)

Swenio schrieb:


> im Nassen sind HD und Trailking beide nicht besonders toll



Nassgrip gibt es erst ab Baron/Magic Marry.


----------



## githriz (8. September 2014)

Ich find den HD prima auch im Nassen. Allerdings mag er kein langsames Fahren, dann setzt er sich schnell zu und wird rutschig.

Sub 12 wird nicht ganz einfach, wenn man die volle Abfahrtstauglichkeit beibehalten will.
Mein Capra Pro wiegt momentan 13.1 kg, mit 280g Pedalen, Carbon Lenker, ohne Kefü, Laufräder mit Hope Naben, D-Light/Laser Speichen, Alu Nippeln, Subrosa Felgen und Hans Dampf 2.35 v/h, Tubeless mit reichlich Milch aufgebaut.
Rest original.
Ein Leichterer Sattel der noch halbwegs tourentauglich ist (für meinen Allerwertesten): -100g
Laufradsatz mit Tune King/Kong Naben und Carbonfelgen: -450g
Kleine Optimierungen, z.B. Kettenstrebenschutz gegen was leichteres tauschen, Carbon Sattelklemme, leichtere Vorbau etc. -100g
Deville gegen Pike tauschen: -150g
Kurbel: da hab ich momentan keine Ahnung, was die aktuelle wiegt und ob es z.B. eine Clavicula DH für BB30 gibt. Evtl. lassen sich hier auch noch mal 100-150g einsparen. 

Reicht nicht ganz für sub12, man müsste den Rest z.B. mit leichteren Reifen rausholen. Damit würde man die Abfahrtsperformance aber verringern, daher wäre das für mich keine Option. Ich würde mir sogar eher einen HD mit Supergravity Karkasse für hinten wünschen, da das Bike schon sehr zum ballern einlädt


----------



## decay (8. September 2014)

Ja, ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass es einfach wäre...  Carbon-LRS eventuell noch, Kurbel gibts z.B. die Next-SL, viel Platz seh ich da dann auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Swenio (8. September 2014)

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Anregungen...  ... genauso habe ich es mir vorgestellt... ein Portfolio an Möglichkeiten, das ich mir dann mal genauer ansehen kann... ich will auf keinen fall einen fragilen xc renner bauen... nur da wo es sinn macht, möchte ich das optimum rausholen... ausserdem brauche ich immer kleine optimierungen vor auge, um mein hobby zusätzlich zum fahren voll auszuleben...


----------



## Climax_66 (8. September 2014)

Ey ist ja wie im CC Thread, die Suche nach den Gramms   und das Capra ist ja wirklich kein Schwergewicht, ein Enduro muss in erster Linie rocken. Mit Tubeless hab ich genau 13,3kg fahrfertig ich würds auch mit 14 kg fahrn.

Drüber reden was möglich ist ok, aber umsetzen?


----------



## Kesan (8. September 2014)

Was noch nicht genannt wurde wäre beim Comp 2 auch die Möglichkeit die Kassette gegen XG-1080 zu wechseln wenn man beim 2-fach bleiben möchte. Bringt nochmal ca.120 Gramm gegenüber Serie. Gibs manchmal hier im Bikemarkt bzw. Bucht recht günstig um 100€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (8. September 2014)

Da sind wir ja bald bei 1 €/Gramm...

Bei mir käme ne Vengeance HLR Coil rein + ~700 Gramm
Vernünftiger LRS (DT 350, Saprim Race, Spank Stiffy) + ~500 Gramm
Vivid Air + ~250 Gramm
Vecnum Movelock +- egal


----------



## PatrickR83 (8. September 2014)

Hallo allerseits! 
Da ich noch unentschlossen bin, ob ich mir das capra oder das neue 650b enduro von speci zulege, die eurobike nichts weltbewegendes hervorgebracht hat, das capra preistechnisch und ausstattungstechnisch so ziemlich unschlagbar ist, habe ich yt mal angeschrieben, ob die Möglichkeit besteht das Comp1 (grün) auch mit dem Rahmen des Comp (schwarz-rot) oder des Pro(weiß-gelb) aufzubauen. Leider wurde mir dieser Wunsch verwehrt und das Pro kommt für mich aufgrund des BOS-Fahrwerks nicht in Frage und nun hänge ich wieder vor der gleichen Fragestellung. Für viele vllt ein nicht nachvollziehbares Problem, aber bei mir spielt die Optik leider auch eine große Rolle, da ich mich nicht alle 2 Tage auf ein Bike setzen möchte bei dem die Farbe bei mir Augenkrebs auslöst. Haltet ihr es für sinnvoll, das Comp1 zu bestellen und es direkt neu lacken zu lassen? Wie ist es mit dem Werkstoff Carbon? Lässt es sich gut anschleifen, lackieren etc pp oder würdet ihr davon abraten bei einem Neubike aus Carbon? Andere Räder kommen für mich derzeit nicht wirklich in Frage, da diese beiden für mich persönlich aktuell die beste Geometrie aufweisen. Kann schon jmd bestätigen, dass das Comp1 bald mit der RSC Guide ausgestattet wird? Für Anregungen und Entscheidungshilfen aller Art wäre ich euch sehr dankbar 
Viele Grüße 
Patrick


----------



## Kesan (8. September 2014)

Der unterschied zwischen Comp 1 (grün) und Comp 2 (schwarz-rot) ist ja "nur" die Schaltung, warum nimmst dann nicht das Schwarz-Rote und rüstest es auf 1x10 oder 1x11 Schaltung nachträglich um ? Ob das Comp 1 die RSC Guide bekommt kann wohl nur YT bestätigen , wobei ich denke eher wohl nur das Topmodell Pro die RSC bekommen wird und die Comp Modelle die RS , aber das ist nur eine Vermutung. Am besten YT fragen. Zum Thema lackieren kann ich nichts sagen, aber eventuell auch mal mit YT abklären wie sich das mit der Garantie über 5 Jahre bzw Crash replacement verhält.


----------



## PatrickR83 (8. September 2014)

Der Gedanke des Umrüstens kam mir natürlich auch schon, nur bin ich (mit 1x11) dann auch preislich höher angesiedelt, als wenn ich direkt das Comp1 nehme, aber natürlich immer noch wesentlich günstiger als mit dem Speci, wäre eigtl bisher die sinnvollste Lösung.....Übrigens auch vielen Dank für den Hinweis auf die Garantiefrage, diesen Aspekt habe ich nämlich bisher völlig außen vor gelassen.....


----------



## Kharne (8. September 2014)

In der Regel verlierst du jeglichen Garantieanspruch, wenn du den Rahmen selbst entlackst. Und wenn dadurch die Lagersitze in Mitleidenschaft genommen werden oder du beim Entlacken die Fasern schädigst kannst du dich auch von der Gewährleistung verabschieden.


----------



## PatrickR83 (8. September 2014)

Ok, vielen Dank, dann fällt das Vorhaben das Bike neu zu lackieren natürlich weg, da müsste ich ja bescheuert sein meinen Garantieanspruch leichtfertig wegen eines Optikproblems zu verspielen. Dann bleibt wohl nur die Option aus dem 2-fach-Antrieb noch etwas Geld zu machen und auf 1x11 umzurüsten. Es muss ja nicht gleich xx1 oder x01 sein, denke für meinen Einsatz sollte die x1 reichen und ist n bisl günstiger und soll ihren größeren "Antriebsbrüdern" eigtl in nicht viel nachstehen..... Immer die Entscheidungsschwierigkeiten


----------



## Kharne (8. September 2014)

Die X1 kostet teilweise mehr als ne X01, weil sie ne reine OEM Gruppe ist, die garnicht groß in den Aftermarket gelangen soll. SPAM´s Hochpreispolitik und so


----------



## PatrickR83 (8. September 2014)

Ui, Frechheit, dann gleich direkt mal das Netz etwas durchstöbern, wer welche Komplettgruppe zu nem guten Preis anbietet.(Habe ja Zeit, aktuelle Lieferzeit für das Capra liegt bei knapp 3 Monaten ) Und wenn es sich bewahrheitet, dann greife ich natürlich zur X01.....


----------



## PatrickR83 (8. September 2014)

Mit ner X1-Komplettgruppe läge ich bisher bei 670€, mit ner X01 bei 705€, da hält sich der Unterschied echt in Grenzen und ich würde noch zur x01 greifen.(die günstigsten Preise die ich jetzt auf die schnelle im Netz gefunden habe) Wenn jmd nen günstigeren Anbieter parat habt würde ich mich natürlich freuen  Ich musste aber feststellen, dass das YT mit PF30 aufgebaut ist, nun ist die X01 Kurbel nur mit BB30 (und GXP) kompatibel(wo liegen die Unterschiede zwischen BB30 und PF30?)zudem bräuchte ich ja für die Kassette noch nen XD-Driver so wie ich das sehe oder?....und ich bin wieder überfordert  Was muss ich beachten? Kann ich auch die verbaute Raceface Kurbel mit dem Brechfit-Lager weiter verwenden und nur ne neue Kassette,n neues Kettenblatt und n neues Schaltwerk+Trigger und Kette aus der X01-Gruppe nutzen? Bin technisch leider noch nicht der versierteste was die einzelnen Komponenten und die Kompatibilität angeht....Hilfe  Ich sehe es schon kommen, dass ich mir die Grüne Ziege doch schön saufen muss, mir aber Zeit und Geld spare


----------



## Swenio (8. September 2014)

Ich habe übrigens die Rsc Guide schon nachgerüstet, weil mir nach nem Crash die Bremsgarnitur vom Lenker abgebrochen ist und die Trail Bremsen von Avid nicht mehr zu kriegen sind... 

Ich kann nur sagen: Hammer bremse... Mega Bremskraft und voll einstellbar... Je nach Wunsch... Was besseres habe ich bisher nicht an Bremse gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (8. September 2014)

Mehr Bumms als die alten Trail Modelle?


----------



## PatrickR83 (8. September 2014)

Die RSC steht auch ganz oben auf meiner Wunschliste, schön zu hören, dass sie überzeugt


----------



## Swenio (8. September 2014)

Ein bisschen mehr power und viel feiner zu dosieren ....


----------



## Kesan (8. September 2014)

PatrickR83 schrieb:


> Mit ner X1-Komplettgruppe läge ich bisher bei 670€, mit ner X01 bei 705€, da hält sich der Unterschied echt in Grenzen und ich würde noch zur x01 greifen.(die günstigsten Preise die ich jetzt auf die schnelle im Netz gefunden habe) Wenn jmd nen günstigeren Anbieter parat habt würde ich mich natürlich freuen  Ich musste aber feststellen, dass das YT mit PF30 aufgebaut ist, nun ist die X01 Kurbel nur mit BB30 (und GXP) kompatibel(wo liegen die Unterschiede zwischen BB30 und PF30?)zudem bräuchte ich ja für die Kassette noch nen XD-Driver so wie ich das sehe oder?....und ich bin wieder überfordert  Was muss ich beachten? Kann ich auch die verbaute Raceface Kurbel mit dem Brechfit-Lager weiter verwenden und nur ne neue Kassette,n neues Kettenblatt und n neues Schaltwerk+Trigger und Kette aus der X01-Gruppe nutzen? Bin technisch leider noch nicht der versierteste was die einzelnen Komponenten und die Kompatibilität angeht....Hilfe  Ich sehe es schon kommen, dass ich mir die Grüne Ziege doch schön saufen muss, mir aber Zeit und Geld spare


Hab auch schon den Gedanken durch gespielt , das grüne war nicht so mein fall . Bei Stadler gibs die X1 Gruppe für 599€ , aber da geht nicht ganz heraus welches Innenlager.

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/sram/sram-mtb-gruppe-x1-1x11-.html,a30577

Dann so ein Innenlager wenn Sram BB 30 verwendet werden soll und die Angabe mit PF 30 stimmt bei YT (habs selber noch nicht wirklich nach gemessen)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Innenlager/Pressfit-30-Innenlager-1.html

Und ein Freilauf für XD

http://eu.bythehive.com/9mm-QR-hub-endcaps-gold-fits-TRS-and-LG1-front-hubs_5?sc=23&category=70299


----------



## marcel_002 (9. September 2014)

Ich hab mir grad bei H&S Bikediscount eine XX1 Gruppe bestellt. Der Schalthebel ist nicht lieferbar, also hab ich den X01 genommen.
Schaltwerk XX1 175,-
Kassette XX1 239,-
Kette XX1 35,-
Shifter X01 89,- (XX1 109,-)
In Summe : 538,-


----------



## trailterror (9. September 2014)

Kurbel?


----------



## marcel_002 (9. September 2014)

Natürlich ohne. Ich fahr die E13 TRS+


----------



## andre-71 (9. September 2014)

Hat irgendjemand diese woche schon eine versand mail bekommen ?


----------



## PatrickR83 (9. September 2014)

Ich bin noch total hin und her gerissen, ob sich der Mehrpreis lohnt, da ich auch nicht richtig abschätzen kann, was ich für die 2x Schaltung verlangen kann.....Der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt mir mittlerweile doch, dass ich mich mit dem Bergziegenfrosch abfinden sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swenio (9. September 2014)

Vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden, der lieber einen grünen Rahmen mit 2fach haben will... Dann könntet ihr die Rahmen tauschen... Vor 3 Monaten, hätte ich das gemacht... Ich wollte ursprünglich lieber das grüne... Nur keine 11 fach... Aber jetzt bin ich verliebt...


----------



## PatrickR83 (9. September 2014)

Das wäre die perfekte Lösung  also wenn sich hier jmd findet, der den Tausch eingehen würde, wäre ich natürlich überglücklich


----------



## Showa (9. September 2014)

PatrickR83 schrieb:


> Ich bin noch total hin und her gerissen, ob sich der Mehrpreis lohnt, da ich auch nicht richtig abschätzen kann, was ich für die 2x Schaltung verlangen kann.....Der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt mir mittlerweile doch, dass ich mich mit dem Bergziegenfrosch abfinden sollte




Wie wäre es denn wenn du das Rad filieren lässt. Geht ja beim Auto auch.


----------



## dezilaiceps (9. September 2014)

Anfangs wollte ich auch das grüne (Comp 1), da mir aber bei 1 x 11 die beiden kleinsten Gänge zum gemütlichen Hochkurbeln von langen und steilen Rampen fehlen, müsste es ein Comp 2 werden. Es sei den, man folgt Swenios Vorschlag.

Da beide Modelle laut Verfügbarkeitsanzeige aber auf jeden Fall mit zeitlichem Unterschied geliefert werden sollen, ist es für den Tauschpartner der 2 bzw. 4 Wochen auf die Tauschteile des anderen warten muss, schon ziemlich schwierig der Verlockung der ersten Probefahrt zu widerstehen. Nächste Frage: welche Entfernung wäre den da zu überbrücken? Würde die Teile schon gern persönlich abliefern bzw. abholen. Übernachtung müsste dabei aber nicht unbedingt sein, woraus ein Radius von ca. 400 km um den Brocken folgt. Mit anderen Worten: Könnte mir so einen Tausch unter bestimmten Bedingungen durchaus vorstellen.

Der alles entscheidende Probetritt auf der Ziege - mit freundlicher Unterstützung eines anderen Ziegenhalters - wird hoffentlich am WE stattfinden. Danach sollte bestellt werden. Bitte mal um Nachricht in der Angelegenheit.

Gruß dezilaiceps


----------



## QLF-Tal-Biker (9. September 2014)

andre-71 schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand diese woche schon eine versand mail bekommen ?



Hallo,

mein Capra Comp1 war ursprünglich für die 35 KW geplant. Ca. 4 Wochen vorher bekam ich eine Mail, dass es Lieferverzögerungen bei den Rahmen gab. In meinem Fall würde sich daher, der Montage- und Auslieferungstermin auf die 36 KW verschieben. 
Nach einem Anruf zum Ende der 35 KW bei YT hieß es, das Bike würde zum Anfang der 36 KW montiert und zur Mitte der Woche versendet. Als bis letzen Freitag (Ende der 36 KW) nichts passiert war, rief ich erneut bei YT an um mich zu erkundigen. Dort waren alle wie immer sehr nett und hilfsbereit, konnten mir vorm Wochenende allerdings auch nur sagen, dass in der Montagewerkstatt zurzeit ein hoher Krankenstand herrsche und die Montage und der anschließende Versand jetzt in der 37 KW stattfinden solle.
Hoffen wir das alle Monteure am Wochenende viel Vitamin C zu sich genommen haben und die Ziegen nun zeitnah montiert  werden um das Freigelände befahren zu dürfen!


----------



## andre-71 (10. September 2014)

Ok,danke. Das heißt noch warten.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (10. September 2014)

Leute das warten lohnt sich, habe lange genug gewartet,  habs jetzt eine Woche und schon auf jedem Hometrail aufm Hausberg neue persönliche Bestzeiten gefahren und die wurden nicht mit einem Hardtail aufgestellt sondern mit einem Edelenduro. Und bis jetzt null Probleme mit der Ziege.


----------



## Scotty_Genius (10. September 2014)

Bei mir steht wohl demnächst ein neues bike auf dem programm und das capra ist schon sehr verlockend! Wenn da nur das problem mit der grösse nicht wäre. Ich bin 190cm gross mit relativ langen beinen, nun bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob der l rahmen genügend gross ist. Hat da jemand mit ähnlichen massen wie ich erfahrungen gesammelt? Oder gibt es vileicht sorag jemanden aud der schweiz, der mich mal uf sein bike sitzen lassen würde?


----------



## QLF-Tal-Biker (10. September 2014)

andre-71 schrieb:


> Ok,danke. Das heißt noch warten.....



...gestern noch in Warteposition, heute Trackingnummer von YT bekommen! Also hoffentlich hat auch Dein Warten bald ein Ende. Wann hast Du Liefertermin?
Danke auch an Climaxx_66 für das positive Feedback, bezüglich des Bikes!


----------



## andre-71 (10. September 2014)

Hab heute auch die Versandmail bekommen.


----------



## QLF-Tal-Biker (10. September 2014)

Tip Top!


----------



## mdk187? (11. September 2014)

Ich hatte jetzt auch einige Zeit zum Fahren und das Capra im Vinschgau dabei. Daher mal eine Zusammenfassung zu meiner grünen Ziege:

- mit einigen Änderungen (Reifen, Vorbau/Lenker, Bremse, Kurbel) liege ich aktuell bei 13,0 kg inkl. Pedale
- ich merke beim Kurbeln einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen den original 170mm und der jetzt verbauten 175mm Kurbel (XX1 BB30)
- 1800 hm (davon 1000 am Stück) sind kein Problem mit einem 30er Blatt. Bin aber froh, dass ich auf 28 runter gehen kann. Das macht in den Alpen definitiv Sinn oder man braucht halt mehr Bums in den Beinen ;-)
- bisher keinerlei Ausfälle
- das Capra ist läuft sehr stabil wenn's schnell wird und ist dabei nur minimal sperriger als mein altes Enduro wenn's eng wird

- mit der 175mm Kurbel muss man schon aufpassen. Bin mehrfach aufgesetzt.
- sowohl das Truvativ als auch RaceFace Tretlager knacken. Truvativ ab und zu, RaceFace permanent. Die Tretlageraufnahme ist nicht exakt ausgefräst und hat minimal mehr Luft als gefordert
- die Lackqualität ist nicht überragend aber noch ok
- die e.13 Laufräder haben ab Werk zu wenig Spannung, da hatte ich sehr schnell vorne und hinten einen 8er

Fazit: bis auf kleinere Mängel bin ich super zufrieden. Sowohl im Uphill als auch Downhill schlägt sich das Capra spitzenmäßig.


----------



## trailterror (11. September 2014)

mdk187? schrieb:


> - sowohl das Truvativ als auch RaceFace Tretlager knacken. Truvativ ab und zu, RaceFace permanent. Die Tretlageraufnahme ist nicht exakt ausgefräst und hat minimal mehr Luft als gefordert
> -



Würd mich persönlich doch sehr stören, zumal es nicht wegzubekommen ist...?


----------



## Swenio (11. September 2014)

also meine Erfahrung ist, dass die ziege erstaunlich still ist... kein klappern, kein karzen... sogar im downhill auf wurzelfeldern hört man nur ab und zu mal die kette... ein punkt, der mich sehr beeindruckt hat... insofern scheint das mit dem tretlager wahrscheinlich ein bedauerlicher einzelfall zu sein...


----------



## mdk187? (11. September 2014)

Wie gesagt, mit dem Truvativ Tretlager ist es jetzt nur ab und an. Das stört nicht wirklich. Beim RaceFace sah das schon anderes aus. Das hätte ich auf Dauer nicht hingenommen.


----------



## Kharne (11. September 2014)

Brechfit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capra-Palatina (11. September 2014)

Ja mir geht es da genau wie Swenio. Beeindruckende Stille!
Da gibt´s auch kein Tretlagerknacken. Am lautesten ist das Schnaufen des BOS-Fahrwerks zu hören, und das macht richtig Laune! 

Ich sitze zuweilen immer mal wieder auf einem Cube Fritzz 160 btw. einem Haibike AMT Pro, bei beiden habe ich das Gefühl als würden mehrere kleine aufeinanderfolgende Schläge (Wurzelfelder) dazu führen das die Alurohre zu Resonanzkörpern werden und Poltern oder Rumpeln noch verstärken (je dicker, je lauter - gerade beim Fritzz).

Die Ziege dagegen ist so beeindruckend still (in ihrem Tupper-Mantel), das ich mich schon öfter fragte ob der Rahmen eigentlich hohl, oder sogar auf Spanten und Stegen aus Roha-Cell* oder Conti-Cell* aufgebaut ist.
Weiß das jemand von euch wie das Innenleben aussieht?

*  (Wird im Flugzeugbau verwendet. Z.B. im Sandwich einer Tragfläche)


----------



## githriz (11. September 2014)

Der Rahmen ist einfach hohl. 
Schön das es bei euch so leise ist, bei mir knackt und knarzt der Rahmen bei jedem Lastwechsel.
Und zwar richtig laut.
Ich glaube da muss ich noch mal auf Ursachenforschung gehen.


----------



## Capra-Palatina (11. September 2014)

Darf ich frech nach Deinem Gewicht fragen?
Würde evtl. alle Verschraubungen von Hinterbau und Dämpfer lösen, reinigen, und neu Anziehen.


----------



## githriz (11. September 2014)

Mein Gewicht ist 80 Kilo, da sollte der Rahmen noch nicht in die Knie gehen. Schrauben sind alle kontrolliert, die Geräusche scheinen auch nicht vom Hinterbau zu kommen. Ich hab eher den Steuerkopf Bereich im Verdacht.


----------



## Capra-Palatina (11. September 2014)

Man das tut mir echt leid.
Und 80 Kilo sollte bei weitem "im Rahmen" sein. Bin bei ca. 75kg.
Ich hatte anfangs Probleme mit der Gabel, die hatte laut in der Krone Geknackt. Komplett Entlüftet, frisch Befüllt, weg! Könnte es bei Dir ähnlich sein?


----------



## githriz (11. September 2014)

Ja, die Gabel hab ich auch noch nicht ausgeschlossen. Ich bekomme heute nachmittag eine Pike zum Testen, dann kann ich das eingrenzen.


----------



## Capra-Palatina (11. September 2014)

Super!
Wünsch Dir viel Erfolg mit dem Test!


----------



## empik (11. September 2014)

Wem der e.13 Freilauf zu laut ist:

Freilauf abmontieren wie hier beschrieben:




In den Freilauf Rohloff-Öl reingeben, zB das hier: http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,185,190;product=12202 (ich vermute mal Nähmaschinen-Öl geht auch)
Zusammenbauen, fertig. Bei mir ists nun merkbar leiser und das Rad läuft auch besser!

Ich war letztens wieder in den Alpen. Bergauf finde ich die Ziege schon zäh, ich hab derzeit die 170mm-Kurbeln in Verdacht. Steil bergauf komme ich mit der 2x-Schaltung (comp 2) schnell ans Limit (zu hohe Übersetzung), und der Lenker geht durch die nicht absenkbare Pike "schnell" hoch. Zugegeben, das sind Sachen wo Schieben weniger anstrengend und fast gleich schnell wäre, aber ich fahre lieber anstatt zu schieben.
Ich würd gerne eine 175er-Kurbel und 20/34 probieren.. Bash Guard hätt ich auch gerne, weiß da jemand was passendes zu einem vertretbaren Preis?


----------



## Climax_66 (12. September 2014)

empik schrieb:


> Wem der e.13 Freilauf zu laut ist:
> 
> Freilauf abmontieren wie hier beschrieben:
> 
> ...



Freilauf zu laut gibts das auch in meinem Umfeld holen die alle das Fett raus das er lauter wird, lauter Freilauf gehört zum guten Ton.	Warum machst Du nicht hinten noch ein 40er Blatt auf die Kassette und vorne ein 20er dann kannste klettern und Brustkorb schön auf den Vorbau legen dann bleibt das Vorderrad unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (12. September 2014)

Mal Grüße aus' m Wald.


----------



## Swenio (12. September 2014)

Viel Spass 

das macht lust auf mehr


----------



## hubsi89 (12. September 2014)

Jaja das knacken und knarzen, kann davon auch ein lied singen. Konnte es nachwievor nicht richtig lokalisieren, wobei es nach den ersten geballere im park fast gänzlich verschwunden ist. Vielleicht brauchte es gerade das!


----------



## zichl (12. September 2014)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage zu den e*thirteen Laufrädern. Und zwar Stelle ich das naben Spiel hinten sauber ein, klemme dir Mutter und verbaue die Laufräder dann ganz normal. Nach ein paar Fahrten dreht sich die Mutter fest und die nabe läuft rauh. Mir ist heute aufgefallen, dass die Mutter sich, trotzdem dass man sie klemmt, noch leicht drehen lässt mit dem Maulschlüssel. Das heißt die klemmung versagt da der Schlitz in der Mutter zu knapp bemessen ist. Habe ich da ein montags Modell erwischt oder haben das Problem auch andere? Mir wird wohl nur schraubenkleber übrig bleiben oder reklamieren?


----------



## Kesan (12. September 2014)

zichl schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine Frage zu den e*thirteen Laufrädern. Und zwar Stelle ich das naben Spiel hinten sauber ein, klemme dir Mutter und verbaue die Laufräder dann ganz normal. Nach ein paar Fahrten dreht sich die Mutter fest und die nabe läuft rauh. Mir ist heute aufgefallen, dass die Mutter sich, trotzdem dass man sie klemmt, noch leicht drehen lässt mit dem Maulschlüssel. Das heißt die klemmung versagt da der Schlitz in der Mutter zu knapp bemessen ist. Habe ich da ein montags Modell erwischt oder haben das Problem auch andere? Mir wird wohl nur schraubenkleber übrig bleiben oder reklamieren?



War bei mir genauso. Ich hab mir damit geholfen das ganze fettfrei sauber zu machen an den Gewinden, diese Endkappe die in der Mutter drinsteckt vor Montage rauszunehmen und dann so eine Montagepaste (so ein rotes Zeug von Dynamic ) zu verwenden. Danach habe ich erst wieder die Endkappe draufgesteckt, ging zwar schwer. Aber jetzt verstellt sich nichts mehr.


----------



## thehoff (13. September 2014)

Hi, hat jemand in der nähe von Linz in Oberösterreich ein Capra auf dem ich mal ne runde proberollen darf?

lg, hoffi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (13. September 2014)

Kesan schrieb:


> War bei mir genauso. Ich hab mir damit geholfen das ganze fettfrei sauber zu machen an den Gewinden, diese Endkappe die in der Mutter drinsteckt vor Montage rauszunehmen und dann so eine Montagepaste (so ein rotes Zeug von Dynamic ) zu verwenden. Danach habe ich erst wieder die Endkappe draufgesteckt, ging zwar schwer. Aber jetzt verstellt sich nichts mehr.


Ah, ok. Gut zu wissen. Ich habe das jetzt auch mal komplett fettfrei gemacht und einen tropfen mittelfeste schraubensicherung verwendet. Die will aber nicht so recht halten bzw trocknen. Wo hast du genau diese Montagepaste aufgetragen und hast du die endkappe nach der montage wieder aufgesteckt oder wie kann man das verstehen? Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Kesan (13. September 2014)

De Montagepaste hab ich direkt auf das Gewinde aufgetragen. In dieser Mutter ist so ein Kappe ( der Teil liegt direkt am Rahmen an ) die nur gesteckt ist , diese habe ich vorher runtergemacht vor dem Einstellen. Und erst nachdem ich die Mutter fest verschraubt habe dann diese Kappe  wieder aufgesteckt, sonst habe ich die Mutter nicht fest genug bekommen.
In der Verlinkten PDF Seite 4 Teil Nr. 9 , dies Teil meinte ich mit Kappe bzw Endkappe

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=11&ved=0CF0QFjAK&url=http://www.silverfish-uk.com/DocumentHandler/18561&ei=2usTVKzPLoKwPP_1gYAE&usg=AFQjCNFlIwduHAEJMMQmp6nVfD1eTs4XEw&bvm=bv.75097201,d.bGQ


----------



## zichl (13. September 2014)

Kesan schrieb:


> De Montagepaste hab ich direkt auf das Gewinde aufgetragen. In dieser Mutter ist so ein Kappe ( der Teil liegt direkt am Rahmen an ) die nur gesteckt ist , diese habe ich vorher runtergemacht vor dem Einstellen. Und erst nachdem ich die Mutter fest verschraubt habe dann diese Kappe  wieder aufgesteckt, sonst habe ich die Mutter nicht fest genug bekommen.
> In der Verlinkten PDF Seite 4 Teil Nr. 9 , dies Teil meinte ich mit Kappe bzw Endkappe
> 
> http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=11&ved=0CF0QFjAK&url=http://www.silverfish-uk.com/DocumentHandler/18561&ei=2usTVKzPLoKwPP_1gYAE&usg=AFQjCNFlIwduHAEJMMQmp6nVfD1eTs4XEw&bvm=bv.75097201,d.bGQ


Super, das habe ich jetzt auch gemacht. Ich habe aber das Gefühl, dass die Montagepaste, von shimano, nicht wirklich die Reibung erhöht sondern eher wie fett flutscht. Zumindest wird die Mutter trotzdem nicht wirklich fest, aber vielleicht reicht es ja aus um sich nicht mehr zu verstellen. Ich werde auf jedenfall berichten.


----------



## zichl (13. September 2014)

Eine Frage brennt mir noch auf der Zunge. Und zwar würde mich interessieren ob die Mutter eigentlich auf dem Gewinde klemmen soll oder auf der Passung hinter dem Gewinde. Die Passung ist bei mir nämlich 0,05mm größer als die Achse, das wird wohl nichts mit dem klemmen. Soll das so oder ist das Ausschuss?


----------



## githriz (13. September 2014)

So, heute hab ich die Pike ausgiebig getestet und das Knacken und Knallen ist weg.
Herrlich, jetzt knarzt nur noch der Sattel ab und an. Und sub 13kg ist auch nice to have 

Mal eine Frage an die anderen BOS Fahrer: Ist die Gabel bei euch auch so laut? Bei jedem Lastwechsel knarzt die fröhlich vor sich hin und wenn ich das Vorderrad hart aufsetze gibt es zusätzlich einen lauten Knall.


----------



## alpinea310 (13. September 2014)

Also bei meiner Bos höre ich ausser das schmatzen vom Oel nichts..
Wie ist die Rockshox im  vergleich zur Bos?


----------



## Climax_66 (14. September 2014)

Mit dem BOS Fahrwerk bin ich zufrieden, spricht super an, funktioniert alles und knarzen und scheppern hört man am ganzen Rad nix. Selbst die Gangwechsel fühlt man nur, der Schaltvorgang findet im Flüstermodus statt.


----------



## githriz (14. September 2014)

alpinea310 schrieb:


> Wie ist die Rockshox im  vergleich zur Bos?



Die BOS Gabel hat für meinen Geschmack bessere Druckstufen, dadurch gibt sie mir im Grenzbereich klareres Feedback.
Aber die Pike ist schon auf einem hohen Niveau.


----------



## Capra-Palatina (14. September 2014)

Moin githriz.
Hatte meine BOS anfangs genauso gamacht. Entlüftet, frisch befüllt, alles Sahne! Schnauft nur noch!
Die "Erstbefüllung" der Gabel ist etwas trickreich. Läuft da was schief kommt genau das Knarzen und Knallen zu stande.
Gibts einen sehr hilfreichen Fred dazu.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bos-deville.485200/page-63#post-12288153


----------



## hatschmann (14. September 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Mit dem BOS Fahrwerk bin ich zufrieden, spricht super an, funktioniert alles und knarzen und scheppern hört man am ganzen Rad nix. Selbst die Gangwechsel fühlt man nur, der Schaltvorgang findet im Flüstermodus statt.


Bei mir genauso, bin voll zufrieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thehoff (14. September 2014)

Hi,

also ich hab mich jetzt getraut und das capra ohne Probefahrt bestellt,
nachdem die Geo daten sich mit dem Enduro decken und ich dieses schon 1 woche lang getestet hatte,
allerdings hab ich mich bei meine 1,70 für ein S entschieden und das Enduro gabs damals nur in M.

Ich bin gespannt wies wird 

Und auch darauf was jetzt alles als zubehör mitgeliefert wird (token etc.) und welche bremse letztenendes drauf ist.

lg


----------



## MayorDeath (14. September 2014)

Hallo

Ich habe auch vor das yt capra zu kaufen. Da es ja anscheinend das beste enduro ist  Wie kommst du drauf dass sich die geo daten vom enduro und capra gleichen? Ich kenn mich überhaupt nicht aus und kann leider keine probefahrt mit dem capra machen.


----------



## hubsi89 (14. September 2014)

Bei mir wär ein probesitzen möglich gewesen (nähe enns)!


----------



## vosmic (14. September 2014)

Hat jemand ein Capra in der Nähe von Bonn?
Idealerweise in L.


----------



## Cubeamsrider (14. September 2014)

Gibt es da bei dem Capra für Modelljahr 2015 andere Designs oder sonstige Änderungen?


----------



## wellenmonster (14. September 2014)

Ich wohne in Porz und bekomme mein Capra Pro in M Ende Oktober. Wenn Du bis dahin noch nichts erreicht hast, kannst Du dich gerne bei mir melden.

Die Räder kommen jetzt mit dem überarbeiteten Schaltauge und das Pro hat demnächst die Guide RSC Bremse.


----------



## thehoff (14. September 2014)

Wie sehts denn bei den Comp1/Pro besitzern aus?
schonmal mit 1x11 eine längere tour gefahren?

welche erfahrungen habt ihr da gemacht?


----------



## Climax_66 (15. September 2014)

1500hm 55km  wie gesagt bis ca.15-20% sehr leichtfüßig wenns steiler wird etwas zäh 30er Kettenblatt muss man schon nehmen es seiden man fährt flach oder hat überdurchschnittlich bums.


----------



## Capra-Palatina (15. September 2014)

Dito.
Schon des öfteren 1200hm/32km oder 1600hm/42km auch mit 30T-Blatt gefahren. Anfangs noch mit Schiebereien. Allmählich kommt auch der nötige Bums! Den brauchst schon ein wenig mehr ...
Am Ende entscheidet es doch immer die Routenplanung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (15. September 2014)

Ich fahre momentan mit 24/34 (entspricht ca. 30/42) rum und fahr damit alles was die Jungs mit 28/42 auch fahren, 1000HM+, kein größeres Problem. Letztes Jahr bin ich mit 20/34 an den selben Rampen fast verreckt (nach einer 3-4 jährigen Radlpause). Geht schon, man muß halt einfach dran glauben, dass die nächste Kurbelumdrehung auch noch geht 
Würde die Wahl des vorderen Blatts davon abhängig machen was man an Flachetappen auf Straße zu fahren hat.


----------



## thehoff (15. September 2014)

Jetzt noch ne technische frage zur 1x schaltung, ab welchen KB muss man die kette verlängern?
Währ zwecks wechseln ganz interessant


----------



## Kharne (15. September 2014)

Kommt drauf an. Wenn du die Kette gescheit gekürzt hast, dann hast du 0 Spiel, wenn du sie etwas zu lang gelassen hast dann gehen auch 4 Zähne mehr.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (15. September 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Da sind wir ja bald bei 1 €/Gramm...
> 
> Bei mir käme ne Vengeance HLR Coil rein + ~700 Gramm
> Vernünftiger LRS (DT 350, Saprim Race, Spank Stiffy) + ~500 Gramm
> ...



Was willst du mit Stiffy? China Carbon 650B LRS mit 40mm außen und pro Felge 500g in DH Ausführung. Fast so steif wie Stiffy aber mal eben 140g weniger pro Felge.....


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Kharne (15. September 2014)

Kostet aber auch mal eben das 3-fach pro Felge? Ausserdem ist bis jetzt noch jede Carbonfelge bei hartem Einsatz hops gegangen, ich warte da erstmal die Berichte der early adopter ab. Und dann bleibe ich immernoch bei meinen Stiffys, denn mehr als 60´€ bezahle ich nicht für ne Felge


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (15. September 2014)

Dann ließ mal fleißig was dazu! Da sind Leute dabei die ihren LRS schon seid über 1 Jahr im Park gondeln bei harten Einsatz und die Teile leben noch...


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (15. September 2014)

decay schrieb:


> Ich fahre momentan mit 24/34 (entspricht ca. 30/42) rum und fahr damit alles was die Jungs mit 28/42 auch fahren, 1000HM+, kein größeres Problem. .



Die effektive Vergleichbare Übersetzung ist auch Laufradgrösse abhängig.
 22/34 beim 26 zoll kannste nicht mit 22/34 beim 29 zöller gleich setzen 2-fach und 1x11 ist eigentlich nicht vergleichbar fühlt sich beim treten ganz anders an. Die Bandbreite der einzelnen Gänge sind völlig anders. Da ich alles fahr und das in  relativ kurzen Abständen auf den gleichen uphill Strecken fällt das einem sofort auf.


----------



## decay (15. September 2014)

Wird ja ein wahnsinnig spürbarer Unterschied werden, ich fahr das auch noch mit 170er Kurbeln von denen ich auch nix merk 

(Die Theorie ist mir theoretisch schon klar, LR-Größe auch, trotz allem kann man 30/42 auch noch in den Alpen treten, ich denke wohl auch 32/42, ich kenn sogar Leute, die damit nen Alpencross gemacht haben persönlich...).


----------



## Climax_66 (16. September 2014)

Sicher gibt es welche , da kenn ich auch welche von. Hab ja auch nicht gesagt das es nicht geht sondern nur das es sich beim treten anders anfühlt , 30 Zähne hat ein anderes Drehmoment als 22 Zähne.  Mir gefällt 1x11 ausgesprochen gut ich bin jetzt auch alles gefahren was ich mit 2×10 auch fahre das Fahrfeeling ist anders, nicht schlechter.


----------



## Haukejunior (16. September 2014)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Was willst du mit Stiffy? China Carbon 650B LRS mit 40mm außen und pro Felge 500g in DH Ausführung. Fast so steif wie Stiffy aber mal eben 140g weniger pro Felge.....
> 
> 
> MfG Jaimewolf3060


Wie Lautet der genaue Name der China Carbon dinger?


----------



## esmirald_h (16. September 2014)

siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/china-carbon-felgen-erfahrungsbericht.720649/


----------



## Haukejunior (16. September 2014)

Danke


----------



## ale2812 (16. September 2014)

Was mich an meinem comp1 stört ist, dass ein rückwärts bewegen der kurbel zu einem springen der kette von den großen Ritzel der kassette zur mitte hin führt. Passiert in den oberen zwei bis drei gängen. Eine halbe kurbelumdrehung reicht aus. 

Ist das normal bei 1x11 odee liegt das an der kettenlinie mit der turbine kurbel?


----------



## decay (16. September 2014)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Was mich an meinem comp1 stört ist, dass ein rückwärts bewegen der kurbel zu einem springen der kette von den großen Ritzel der kassette zur mitte hin führt. Passiert in den oberen zwei bis drei gängen. Eine halbe kurbelumdrehung reicht aus.
> 
> Ist das normal bei 1x11 odee liegt das an der kettenlinie mit der turbine kurbel?


Ist je nach Setup bei XX1 normal, legt sich manchmal mit der Zeit.


----------



## hanno_wolf (16. September 2014)

Hallo!
Nach langem Lesen in Forum hab ich mir jetzt auch ein Capra Pro bestellt ;-)
Das einzige was mir nicht perfekt passt, sind die relativ schmalen Mavic felgen. Nach dem Post mit den China-Felgen ist mir die Idee gekommen, einfach breite Carbondinger einzuspeichen. Jetzt frag ich mich nur, ob ich die mavic-Speichen in meiner benötigten Länge bekomme.
Was haltet ihr von der Idee? Macht das Sinn?


----------



## fone (16. September 2014)

aber mindestens 40mm innenweite, sonst merkste den unterschied nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## githriz (16. September 2014)

hanno_wolf schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Nach langem Lesen in Forum hab ich mir jetzt auch ein Capra Pro bestellt ;-)
> Das einzige was mir nicht perfekt passt, sind die relativ schmalen Mavic felgen. Nach dem Post mit den China-Felgen ist mir die Idee gekommen, einfach breite Carbondinger einzuspeichen. Jetzt frag ich mich nur, ob ich die mavic-Speichen in meiner benötigten Länge bekomme.
> Was haltet ihr von der Idee? Macht das Sinn?



Ich find nicht das Sinn macht, die WTS haben ja auch ein sehr exquisites Einspeichmuster. Das würde ich freiwillig nicht an einem Enduro verbauen.
Aber du kannst die Laufräder gut verkaufen und hast dann fast das Geld zusammen für die China Carbon Felgen, Hope Naben und gute Speichen.


----------



## hanno_wolf (16. September 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten!
Wahrscheinlich ist es wirklich besser, einen komplett neuen LRS aufzubauen. 
35mm Maulbreite würd mich schon sehr interessieren.
19 mm hinten bei den Mavics sind schon sehr eng. 
Wie schaut's denn Capra Pro-Besitzern aus? Gibts irgendwelche Probleme bei niedrigerem Reifendruck? (ich fahre duzt vorne den Minion 2.4" mit 1.5 Bar und hinten Hans Dampf 2,35 mit 1,7 Bar beides auf Felgen mit 22mm Maulbreite und würde die Kombi auch gerne weiterfahren)


----------



## zichl (16. September 2014)

decay schrieb:


> Ist je nach Setup bei XX1 normal, legt sich manchmal mit der Zeit.


Jupp, bei meinem wicked war es am Anfang genauso. Jetzt, nach ein paar hundert Kilometer, habe ich das Problem nicht mehr.


----------



## marcel_002 (16. September 2014)

Ich habe mir bei Bikelädle einen LRS mit Hope Naben und Spank Oozy 295 trail Felgen aufbauen lassen. Sehr steife felge mit ausreichender Breite 29,5mm.
Speichen: Sapim D-Light 2.0/1.65/2.0 schwarz Nippel: Sapim Polyax Alu schwarz
Gewicht VR-805gr. HR-935gr.
Tubelessband zu montieren war aufgrund des Profiels nicht so einfach, ist jetzt aber dicht. Bezahlt habe ich 489,- inkl. XD Feilauf


----------



## Climax_66 (16. September 2014)

hanno_wolf schrieb:


> Wie schaut's denn Capra Pro-Besitzern aus? Gibts irgendwelche Probleme bei niedrigerem Reifendruck? (ich fahre duzt vorne den Minion 2.4" mit 1.5 Bar und hinten Hans Dampf 2,35 mit 1,7 Bar beides auf Felgen mit 22mm Maulbreite und würde die Kombi auch gerne weiterfahren)


Fahr auf den Mavic Felgen Tubless mit 1,5 bar vorne und 1,6 bar hinten. Ohne Probleme funzt super.


----------



## srowaa (17. September 2014)

githriz schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die anderen BOS Fahrer: Ist die Gabel bei euch auch so laut? Bei jedem Lastwechsel knarzt die fröhlich vor sich hin und wenn ich das Vorderrad hart aufsetze gibt es zusätzlich einen lauten Knall.



War bei mir genauso, habe sie auch entlüftet aber das Knacksen war immer noch da. Habe dann auch eine andere Gabel eingebaut und da war nichts, habe sie jetzt eingeschickt. Hatte auch plötzlich im Trettlagerbereich ein richtig lautes Knacken das ich nicht weg bekommen habe:-( Tipp von YT ein Spezielles ÖL >> http://www.juicelubes.co.uk/chain-juice-wet-100ml.html << Ich hoffe ich habe meine Ziege bald wieder

Ansonsten Super zufrieden mit dem Bike. Downhill mega und Uphill ist es echt ne Bergziege. Habe ein 30er Kettenblatt daheim liegen, bin mal gespannt. Wo ich mir noch den Kopf zerbreche ist ob ich auf eine 175 Kurbel wechseln soll weil das Gefühl mit den müden Beinen auch da ist.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (17. September 2014)

@Marcel
Außen 29,5 und innen 23mm. Was für eine Steigerung......
Dann doch lieber Flow EX oder die Ryde Endura 29.


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## decay (17. September 2014)

Die Oozy Trail 295 ist innen 25mm. Ist imho ne schöne, leichte Alternative zur Flow EX.


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. September 2014)

Frage an jene, die das Rad schon bekommen haben: werden wirklich die 990g schweren Protection-Varianten der Trail Kings verbaut?

Bin nämlich grad am Rätseln, wo das doch nicht ganz so geringe Gewicht herkommt.

Hab grad ein Capra Comp 1 in Gr. L bestellt und lese nun, dass es ohne Pedale 13,75kg hat.
Mein 2010er Canyon Torque (180mm Federweg, 2,9kg (!) Totem Coil, 1550g-LRS, 2-fach Schaltung, Avid Code, Muddy Mary 2,35, Hans Dampf) hat nämlich auch nur 14,7-14,8kg ohne Pedale...

Herzlichen Dank!


EDIT: hab nun ein paar Seiten in diesem Thread durchgelesen -- liegt wohl am schweren Rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (18. September 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Fahr auf den Mavic Felgen Tubless mit 1,5 bar vorne und 1,6 bar hinten. Ohne Probleme funzt super.


Sag mal fährst du die Felgen mit Milch oder Tubelessband? Oder hast einfach die Schläuche rausgehauen und die Tubelessventile reingesetzt und aufgepumpt?


----------



## mdk187? (18. September 2014)

@Flo: ja es sind die schweren Protection Schlappen. Die Schläuche habe ich auch gleich gewechselt. Die Lagen bei 220g pro Stück. Mit Milch kann man alleine an der Bereifung >500g sparen.


----------



## san_andreas (18. September 2014)

Was wiegt denn der Rahmen ?


----------



## fone (18. September 2014)

im mountainbike-magazin test haben sie was von 3,2kg angegeben. in L.
im bike-magazin test 3,04kg in M.

die oft genannten 2,4kg sind ja ohne dämpfer, vermutlich ohne alles. M? S?


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. September 2014)

mdk187? schrieb:


> @Flo: ja es sind die schweren Protection Schlappen. Die Schläuche habe ich auch gleich gewechselt. Die Lagen bei 220g pro Stück. Mit Milch kann man alleine an der Bereifung >500g sparen.


Danke!


----------



## Climax_66 (18. September 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Sag mal fährst du die Felgen mit Milch oder Tubelessband? Oder hast einfach die Schläuche rausgehauen und die Tubelessventile reingesetzt und aufgepumpt?



Mit 100ml. Milch pro Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capra-Palatina (19. September 2014)

Welches 28T-Blatt fahren denn die die es tun? Von Sram gibt´s scheinbar keins.
Die kurzen Kurbeln nerven auch mehr und mehr, werde demnächst mal 175er probieren.


----------



## Climax_66 (19. September 2014)

Capra-Palatina schrieb:


> Welches 28T-Blatt fahren denn die die es tun? Von Sram gibt´s scheinbar keins.
> Die kurzen Kurbeln nerven auch mehr und mehr, werde demnächst mal 175er probieren.


Ich würde ja nur wegen dem 28er auf xx1 wechseln aber wieder mit 170 oder gar 165mm bin mit den 170 schon 2x  heftigst aufgesetzt beim pedalieren im Downhill einmal davon dabei das Knie verdreht das nervt. Im Uphill spür ich kein Unterschied zu 175mm. Jeder empfindet halt auch etwas anders.


----------



## Kharne (19. September 2014)

Carbonkurbel + aufsetzen = B-Scheiden.

Es gibt von mehreren Herstellern 28er KB´s für die X01, wenn ich mich recht entsinne


----------



## decay (19. September 2014)

Ist die Kurbel zu kurz sind die Beine zu schwach . Ich setz dauernd mit meinen Zarbonkurbeln auf, deswegen hab ich ja die hübschen Sneaker für die Kurbelarme...


----------



## mhedder (19. September 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Carbonkurbel + aufsetzen = B-Scheiden.



Es gibt von Race Face solche Kurbel Schutzkappen, die das Problem eliminieren: 
http://www.raceface.com/components/parts/crank-boot/crank-boots/

Die passen auch auf die SRAM Kurbeln...

Gruß Marc


----------



## Kharne (19. September 2014)

Die helfen dir auch nicht, wenn du das Pedal bei 30 Sachen irgendwo vorsetzt, dann sieht die Kurbel so aus wie die zahlreichen X0 "DH" Kurbeln, deren Bilder im Netz rumgeistern


----------



## Capra-Palatina (19. September 2014)

@Climax_66 Du spürst im Uphill keinen Unterschied? Uiuiui!
... hätte sie mir genau desswegen ja montiert. Die Bedenken waren wirklich die Aufsetzer. Hatte mit den 170er leider auch schon zwei.

Werd´s wohl lassen, mir dankend den Tip von @decay zu Herzen nehmen und mir Sorgen über zu schwache Beine machen!


----------



## Kharne (19. September 2014)

Wenn du dir Gedanken um das bischen Leistungsverlust wegen der 170er Kurbeln machst hast du das falsche Bike gekauft...


----------



## Climax_66 (19. September 2014)

Die Schutzkappen waren sofort nach dem auspacken dran, gibts auch in gelb und grün, fahr die schon immer auf jedem Rad, aber wie schon gesagt wurde, die nutzen nicht viel, wenn man mit Speed hängen bleibt und auf die Schnauze fällt. Die Kurbeln sind schon stabil und können was ab , aber ein unnötiger Sturz mit ungewissen Ausgang nervt mehr. Ich merk glaub ich  kein Unterschied weil ich only Flatpedal fahre bin gewohnt das mein Fuß nicht immer in der exakten Position drückt, ziehen kann ich eh nicht unterbewusst von da her lohnt das eh nicht für mich und ich bin lieber frei und nicht eingespannt


----------



## Capra-Palatina (19. September 2014)

Nunja, demnach ist der Unterschied 170 - 175 doch nicht so spürbar?
Wollte es mal ausprobieren, einfach mal gucken wie sich´s anfühlt. Aber der Umbau steht demnach auch nicht in Relation zum Aufwand ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (19. September 2014)

Anscheinend ist der Unterschied doch bei einigen spürbar, soviel sogar das sie in eine andere Kurbel investieren, seh ich im Prinzip auch so das Bike muß passen.  Hab das Glück das es mir passt so wie es ist, bis auf die Kontakstellen wie Sattel, Griffe, Reifen


----------



## Capra-Palatina (19. September 2014)

Ja richtig! Bike passt so wie es ist!
Sollte mir weniger Gedanken über die Performance vom Capra als über die div. Mitfahrer machen und lieber an deren Fairnes rumschrauben. 
Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie kurz die Kurbeln sein können die man an einem 30-Gang-Gay-29er verbauen kann? Vllt. merkt er´s ja garnicht wenn er nur noch 150er fährt


----------



## Swenio (19. September 2014)

Zu aufwändig die kurbeln heimlich zu wechseln... Verstell den bremssattel... Dann hat er genug trainingswiderstand


----------



## wellenmonster (20. September 2014)

Ich werde die Bremssättel meiner Kollegen wieder richtig stellen können. Mein Bike kommt nämlich nächste Woche statt Ende Oktober. Dann kann ich endlich bei Euch mitreden


----------



## fiddy90 (20. September 2014)

wellenmonster schrieb:


> Ich werde die Bremssättel meiner Kollegen wieder richtig stellen können. Mein Bike kommt nämlich nächste Woche statt Ende Oktober. Dann kann ich endlich bei Euch mitreden



Welches Modell und welche Größe denn? Meins sollte nämlich auch ende Oktober kommen


----------



## impressive (20. September 2014)

fiddy90 schrieb:


> Welches Modell und welche Größe denn? Meins sollte nämlich auch ende Oktober kommen



Meins auch
Comp1 in M

@wellenmonster 
Woher weißt du dass deines früher kommt?


----------



## QLF-Tal-Biker (20. September 2014)

Hier ein paar Bilder um die Übergangszeit zu überleben:


----------



## QLF-Tal-Biker (20. September 2014)

Teil 2


----------



## Swenio (20. September 2014)

Wundervolle Ziege  ... Und auch ganz in der Nähe ... 

Wie hast du denn den marsh Guard da rein bekommen... Bei mir war kein Platz... Hat am Reifen geschliffen... 

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QLF-Tal-Biker (21. September 2014)

...Kompliment zurück für Dein schönes Bike! Aber nun zum Marsh Guard. Ich hatte bereits im Vorfeld gelesen, dass der Fender in Kombination mit dem Trail King schleifen soll. Wollte es allerdings trotzdem Wissen und bestellte allerdings die Mucky Nutz-Fender. Diese haben den klaren Vorteil, dass sie Klettband zum befestigen gleich mitliefern und nicht wie Kabelbinder eventuell den Lack beschädigen können.
Der hintere war ein wenig Tricky und musste von mir mehrmals durch schneiden angepasst werden. Der Vordere war überhaupt kein Problem und schleift auch nicht! Als Tip: zusätzlich kann man über die Klettbänder noch Kabelbinder setzen, fixiert sie noch ein wenig besser! 

Oh, sehe auch gerade das Du aus dem schönen Niedersachsen stammst. Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal im Harz zum Biken verabreden, um den Ziegen Auslauf zu geben!


----------



## Climax_66 (21. September 2014)

Ich hab die Ergon GE1 Griffe auf meinem 29er Instinkt bin damit gar nicht zufrieden und werde sie wieder runter schmeißen,  null Dämpfung schlechter Grip Hände schlafen ab und an bei weiteren Touren ein.  Den Speiseeis Butcher den ich vorne fahr ist in der Höhe knapp 1cm flacher viel Platz für Mash Guard. Den Reifen kann ich empfehlen macht Laune viel Seiten Grip und rollt super.  Macht mal lieber Bilder von eurer Ziege auf eurem Hometrack gerne auch mit Mashguard im Einsatz, die Ziege wirkt so steril und eingesperrt. Ist doch kein Einrichtungsgegenstand. Pferdebilder in der Box gehen für mich auch gar nicht. Weiß ja wie ihrs meint, Ziege super sauber ohne Staubkorn mag ich auch aber auf Bilder wirkt das wie eine Schaufensterauslage auf mich.
Nicht bös gemeint. ...


----------



## QLF-Tal-Biker (21. September 2014)

...ist schon klar, so ein Bike soll artgerecht gehalten werden und wird es auch! Ist Mittwoch erst angekommen und die Fotos sind nach dem Zusammenbau entstanden (bis auf die Fender-Fotos!). War zweimal damit auf den Hometrails unterwegs. Ist aber noch zu Früh um jetzt schon  etwas genaues zu sagen. Lieber noch ein wenig ausprobieren. Aber es ist definitiv ein Klasse Bike!


----------



## wellenmonster (21. September 2014)

Ich bekomme ein Capra Pro in M. Letzte Woche erhielt ich einen Anruf, dass andere abgesprungen wären und ich das Geld überweisen soll, damit es verschickt werden kann. Allerdings konnte man mir nicht zusichern, dass die neue Bremse verbaut wird.


----------



## Climax_66 (21. September 2014)

wellenmonster schrieb:


> Ich bekomme ein Capra Pro in M. Letzte Woche erhielt ich einen Anruf, dass andere abgesprungen wären und ich das Geld überweisen soll, damit es verschickt werden kann. Allerdings konnte man mir nicht zusichern, dass die neue Bremse verbaut wird.


@Abspringer , leider falsche Entscheidung!  Die X0 Trail Bremse müsst ihr nur mal entlüften dann erkennt ihr die Bremse nicht wieder, gleichwertig mit der Code und ich brauch Bremspower da ich ü 90kg habe. Besser ist nur die Saint aber auch schwerer.


----------



## thehoff (21. September 2014)

Wie befestigt ihr denn eure ziege im montageständer? 
Nachdem man carbon rahmen und teleskop sattelstützen nicht klemmen soll würd mich das mal intressieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (21. September 2014)

Ich nehme immer ne billige Alusattelstütze


----------



## thehoff (21. September 2014)

Und wie demontierst du die reverb vorher? Muss mann da nicht die ganze leitung mit rausnehmen


----------



## Kharne (21. September 2014)

Deswegen gibts und wirds nie ne Stealth Stütze an meinen Rädern geben 

Kannst du die Stealth soweit rausziehen, dass du am festen Teil klemmen kannst? Das ist kein Problem, du solltest nur nicht den beweglichen Teil klemmen. Oder waren die Monteure so trottelig die Leitung so kurz zu machen, dass du die Stealth nicht ganz rausziehen kannst?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2014)

Stealth Stütze = Probleme schaffen wo eigentlich keine existieren...damit man glaubt besser beim Eis essen abzuschneiden, obwohl es dort keinem Anderen interessiert  

G.


----------



## githriz (21. September 2014)

Naja, bei der Reverb hast du halt die Wahl zwischen Leitungsabgang am Sattel = große Schlaufe wenn abgesenkt oder der Stealth.
Da finde ich die Stealth schon schicker.


----------



## Kharne (21. September 2014)

Deswegen gibt es nur einen Grund die Reverb zu kaufen: Sie ist (im Vergleich) spottbillig.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Deswegen gibt es nur einen Grund die Reverb zu kaufen: Sie ist (im Vergleich) spottbillig.



Ich verbessere, deswegen gibt es keinen Grund die Reverb zu kaufen. Weil wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal  

G.


----------



## Kharne (21. September 2014)

Stimmt eigentlich, da ja jetzt der Support von SI auch weg ist...

Auf der anderen Seite: Sie kostet "nur" 200€, für ne LEV (die üble Kinderkrankheiten hat) legst du >300€ hin und ne Moveloc ist noch teurer und kaum erhältlich. Alles andere (Fox, Thomson...) lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Stimmt eigentlich, da ja jetzt der Support von SI auch weg ist...
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite: Sie kostet "nur" 200€, für ne LEV (die üble Kinderkrankheiten hat) legst du >300€ hin und ne Moveloc ist noch teurer und kaum erhältlich. Alles andere (Fox, Thomson...) lohnt sich nicht.



Ja ich sollte vielleicht nicht motzen 
Aber meine LEV funktioniert seit Jahren, war aber eines der allerersten Modelle. Kann aber auich daran liegen, das ich sie nimmer benutze 
Weil ich hauptsächlich mit dem Rase ausgestatteten Fahrrad unterwegs war und jetzt seit Monaten mit der Moveloc. Für mich das Maß der Dinge und die Suche nach der perfekten Stütze hat seit 10 Jahren endlich ein Ende.

G.


----------



## hubsi89 (21. September 2014)

Also die stealth kann man bei mir ohne Probleme soweit rausziehen damit der montagekopf passt. Ich find ausserdem dass die Frage über den klemmpunkt nicht nur vom Material carbon bestimmt wird sondern auch vom montageständer selbst. Meinen klemm ich also entweder an die stealth oder an die dicke untere Stelle vom kleinen rahmendreieck beim Sattel. Feedback s. Pro Elite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capra-Palatina (22. September 2014)

Nun vergesst mal die CB Kronolog nicht!
Habe die in einem anderen Bike verbaut. Bin voll überzeugt. Einfache Zugführung, robuste Klemmung, viel wartungs- und pflegeleichter, unkaputtbarer als eine Reverb, ...
Leider reitze ich die 150mm der Reverb im Capra voll aus, sonst hätte ich schon längst auf die CB-Kronolog getauscht die ja leider nur 125mm Hub hat.


----------



## Climax_66 (22. September 2014)

Was habt ihr gegen die Reverb hab die in 3 Bikes verbaut 2x stealts ohne Probleme die älteste ist knapp 3 Jahre im Einsatz ohne zu mucken, kann nichts schlechtes über die sagen.


----------



## fone (22. September 2014)

ich find die auch ganz ok. innenverlegt wäre mir nicht so wichtig, hauptsache keine schlaufe. und connectamajig funktioniert auch gut.


----------



## Swenio (22. September 2014)

Kleiner tipp... Wenn die Leitung nicht innen verlegt ist, dann dreht man die sattelstütze im ausgefahrenen Zustand einmal um 360 Grad, so das sich die Leitung wie eine Spirale um die Stütze legt... Wenn man sie dann einfährt, entsteht hinten keine große Schlaufe, sondern eine gestauchte Spirale um die Stütze... Funktioniert an meinem anderen bike ohne stealth prima... Tipp von einem Kumpel, der Mechaniker und Racer ist ... ...

Im übrigen ist die stealth ne feine Sache... Die Hydraulik funktioniert perfekt... Die stufenlose Verstellung... Die einstellbare Geschwindigkeit... Für mich gibt's nichts besseres


----------



## Climax_66 (23. September 2014)




----------



## san_andreas (23. September 2014)

Die "Ziegenhirt" Schrift ist schlimm.


----------



## Velo-X (23. September 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


>


Kann man das auch irgendwo kaufen?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Climax_66 (23. September 2014)

Normal nicht, ist made by self, nur mal so aus Jux und Dollerei,  ich hab aber eins.


----------



## decay (23. September 2014)

Wäre sowas nicht schöner? 

Die ersten beiden find ich gut, das dritte ist jetzt nicht so ernstgemeint, gibt ja hier immer Leute, die zum Lachen in den Keller gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (23. September 2014)

Geschmäcker sind verschieden da es ja von yt nichts gibt hab ich mir halt was gebastelt und bestellt. Ob gut oder shit hängt halt von den Geschmäcker ab, vielleicht macht ja einer mal was professionelles was mein Geschmack trifft dann nehm ich das,  bis dahin tuts das aber.


----------



## thehoff (23. September 2014)

Ich hab heute eine Mail bekommen das mích meine Ziege früher bekomme


----------



## Kharne (23. September 2014)

Also die Ziege von @Climax_66 taugt  Ich würde aber eher ne andere Schrift nehmen


----------



## Capra-Palatina (23. September 2014)

Das Shirt von @Climax_66  bekommt von mir 98 von Hundert Punkten ( ...und ist jetzt schon ein Sahnestückchen!) Mag unbedingt eins haben!

- Hast Du mal versucht bei der Schrift nahe bei der von YT zu bleiben, wie das ausschaut?
   (Hätte hier eine "Ethnocentric.ttf" die dürfte das sein.)
- Sag, erinnert mich der Blick deiner Ziege stark an das uralte "no fear"-logo???


----------



## arghlol (24. September 2014)

Ich würde die Schrift einfach komplett weglassen.
Ansonsten ist es ein schickes Shirt.


----------



## marcel_002 (24. September 2014)

Ich hab ja vor einigen Wochen mein Comp1 abbestellt. Hier jetzt meine Alternative Ziege. Banshee rune V2 in L  13,66Kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (24. September 2014)

Capra-Palatina schrieb:


> Das Shirt von @Climax_66  bekommt von mir 98 von Hundert Punkten ( ...und ist jetzt schon ein Sahnestückchen!) Mag unbedingt eins haben!
> 
> 
> - Sag, erinnert mich der Blick deiner Ziege stark an das uralte "no fear"-logo???



Ah erkannt,  ohne Schrift ist halt nicht so Aussagestark und nur 3 von 10 Nicht- Ziegenfahrer checken es. Andere Schrift ? Da gehts dann um 100% nur um Geschmäcker , wieviel Millionen Font gibt es? Es wäre eine niemals endete Diskussion,  aber da es eh nur Just vor Fun ist,  könnte jeder der eins will seine eigene Schrift drunter packen individueller style T-Shirt zum pimpen oder so...


----------



## fone (24. September 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Ah erkannt,  ohne Schrift ist halt nicht so Aussagestark und nur 3 von 10 Nicht- Ziegenfahrer checken es.


ich würde eher vermuten, dass es nur 3 von 10 capra-fahrern checken. bei allen anderen 0 von 10. selbst mit schrift.

ziegenhirt. wirklich?


----------



## Climax_66 (24. September 2014)

fone schrieb:


> ich würde eher vermuten, dass es nur 3 von 10 capra-fahrern checken. bei allen anderen 0 von 10. selbst mit schrift.
> 
> ziegenhirt. wirklich?


Würde Dir Ziegen-Peter besser gefallen


----------



## thehoff (24. September 2014)

hi, weiss jemand welchen adapter ich hinten für eine 180mm Shimano XT scheibe benötige?


----------



## fone (24. September 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Würde Dir Ziegen-Peter besser gefallen


ich fänd Heidi gut. 

aber mir muss es ja nicht gefallen.


----------



## githriz (24. September 2014)

thehoff schrieb:


> hi, weiss jemand welchen adapter ich hinten für eine 180mm Shimano XT scheibe benötige?


Keinen, die Aufnahme ist pm180.


----------



## thehoff (24. September 2014)

githriz schrieb:


> Keinen, die Aufnahme ist pm180.


irgendeine unterlegscheibe darunter legen?


----------



## githriz (24. September 2014)

Wenn die Aufnahme nicht sauber gearbeitet und zu niedrig ist, kannst du das machen. Ansonsten ist es nicht nötig.


----------



## thehoff (25. September 2014)

Welche Tublessventile Passen den dazu? 
Ich hätte schon nach ethirteen gesucht aber nichts gefunden


----------



## Kharne (25. September 2014)

Alle, die durchs Bohrloch passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (25. September 2014)

thehoff schrieb:


> Welche Tublessventile Passen den dazu?
> Ich hätte schon nach ethirteen gesucht aber nichts gefunden


e13 empfielt notubes


----------



## Eyjim (27. September 2014)

Für die Vorfreude!


----------



## Eyjim (27. September 2014)




----------



## Eyjim (27. September 2014)




----------



## cycophilipp (28. September 2014)

wo is das?


----------



## HD-OM-666 (28. September 2014)

Hi Leutz;

weiß einer von euch ob das capra comp1 mit dem Monarch plus mit der schwarzen beschichtung komm?

Gruß
Viano


----------



## Showa (28. September 2014)

Hallo HD-OM-666

Meins ist ohne schwarze Beschichtung.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1678455?in=set

Die Decals sind Custom.

gruss


----------



## HD-OM-666 (28. September 2014)

Hi,
Ok meins kommt erst KW44
sieht echt gut aus, vom fahren, Funkition und Belastungen jeglicher art auch gut?


----------



## Haukejunior (28. September 2014)

Weiter vorn steht glaube ich genug darüber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wellenmonster (28. September 2014)

So, es ist passiert. Mein im April bestelltes und für Ende Oktober avisierte Pro ist passend letzten Donnerstag zu meinem Geburtstag geliefert worden. Jetzt habe ich nur das Luxusproblem seit vorgestern im Wellenreiturlaub in Biarrtiz zu sein. Also gibt es die ersten Erfahrungen und Bilder erst in 14 Tagen. Der Schnellzusammenbau und die Runde um den Häuserblock war aber zumindest klasse. Es ist wohl noch die alte Bremse verbaut worden. Aber die soll ja auch spitze sein.

Eyjim: schöne Bilder! Danke dafür

Hier mein aktueller Gartenblick:


----------



## ale2812 (28. September 2014)

angeber


----------



## wellenmonster (28. September 2014)

...sorry, Du hast Recht und es ist auch nicht ganz das Thema hier


----------



## thehoff (29. September 2014)

Wie lang hat es bei euch von der zustellung der tracking id bis zur lueferung gedauert? Yt gibt ja an das es 7 tage dauern kann bis das das bike montiert ist und auf dem weg


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Swenio (29. September 2014)

also bei mir waren es drei tage... montag morgen kam die trackingnummer und mittwoch nachmittag war das bike da...


----------



## Showa (29. September 2014)

24.07 8:52 UHR  fing die Sendeverfolgung an.
Am 25.07 10.50 Uhr  War es bei mir Zuhause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wellenmonster (29. September 2014)

montags die Nummer, donnerstags das bike


----------



## HD-OM-666 (29. September 2014)

Hi,
Wann war euer Liefertermin kw44?


----------



## wellenmonster (29. September 2014)

ja


----------



## Living (29. September 2014)

Sagt mal kann man bei der Bestellung noch bessere Konditionen verhandeln oder ist der Preis fix?


----------



## zichl (29. September 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Sagt mal kann man bei der Bestellung noch bessere Konditionen verhandeln oder ist der Preis fix?


Noch besser?


----------



## Swenio (29. September 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Sagt mal kann man bei der Bestellung noch bessere Konditionen verhandeln oder ist der Preis fix?



Was willst du denn noch verhandeln? Vor allem mit welcher Begründung? ...


----------



## Living (29. September 2014)

War ja nur ne Frage, die 2015er Modelle stehen vor der Tür ggf. geht ja noch was....


----------



## Swenio (29. September 2014)

Letzten Endes musst du yt Fragen...


----------



## turbo-555 (29. September 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Sagt mal kann man bei der Bestellung noch bessere Konditionen verhandeln oder ist der Preis fix?




naja...es ist kein obst markt!


----------



## gernotkrinner (30. September 2014)

Living schrieb:


> War ja nur ne Frage, die 2015er Modelle stehen vor der Tür ggf. geht ja noch was....


Ich glaube kaum dass YT ein Problem hat die Lager leer zu bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (30. September 2014)

Nachdem 2 Tues beim Rampage aufm Podium standen? Sicher nicht


----------



## Climax_66 (30. September 2014)

Auch ma wieder da, nach dem ich mein Pro nun 4 Wochen in der Kur hatte und jede freie Minute damit on Trail war, das Fahrwerk ausgelotet ist und Rock'n Roll auf dem Programm stand, passt alles ohne Mängel und Macken. Macht Laune wie Sau, außer die X0 Trail hab ich mal ordentlich entlüftet das der Druckpunkt knackiger wird. Alles in allem ich würde es sofort wieder nehmen und das hat jetzt nichts mit dem Rampage Ergebnis zu tun.


----------



## HD-OM-666 (30. September 2014)

Hi,

War von euch allen Auslieferung KW 44


----------



## Living (30. September 2014)

Sagt mal, es gibt Bilder im Netz von einem Pro in Grau/Gelb, war das ein Prototyp oder eine Sonderlackierung? Gefällt mir echt gut!


----------



## chiefrock (30. September 2014)

Servus Leute,
wie machen sich eigentlich die TRS Laufräder so? Taugen die was? Wart Ihr damit mal im Park?

Danke und Grüße.


----------



## Swenio (30. September 2014)

Bisher jede Menge rocky trails und auch derben wurzelspass unbeschadet überstanden ... Und ich nehme nicht wirklich Rücksicht  ... Kann also nicht klagen ... Mega stabil ...


----------



## zichl (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich sag, als wicked Fahrer, einfach trotzdem mal was dazu.  Ich bin von den trs Rädern sehr angetan. Trotz einiger Durchschläge am ochsenkopf wegen zu geringem Druck im anfälligen MK2 2.4 sehen die Felgen noch super aus. Sie laufen noch schön rund und die Speichenspannung ist auch noch einwandfrei.


----------



## Capra-Palatina (1. Oktober 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Sagt mal, es gibt Bilder im Netz von einem Pro in Grau/Gelb, war das ein Prototyp oder eine Sonderlackierung? Gefällt mir echt gut!



Moin Living! Es tauch im Netz immer wieder lustige Farbcombis auf. Haben im Bekanntenkreis schon rumgeblödelt das die Designer die Grafiken für die nächsten Jahre testen (und einfach gucken wo man am wenigsten Brechreitz bekommt).
Hast´s schon in PINK gesehen???

http://dirt.mpora.de/featured/yt-capra-special-edition-fuer-valentina-hoell


----------



## fone (1. Oktober 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Sagt mal, es gibt Bilder im Netz von einem Pro in Grau/Gelb, war das ein Prototyp oder eine Sonderlackierung? Gefällt mir echt gut!


das war irgendwie das allererste bild vom capra, leider gibts das scheinbar nur einmal in der farbe. zu kaufen leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Living (1. Oktober 2014)

Wow, Pink ist natürlich echt heftig.... Werde bis 2015 warten denke ich und hoffe auf ein 180mm Fahrwerk von RS oder Fox. Kleinere Überarbeitungen die man aus dem ersten Modell gelernt hat sowie besserer Lack etc. 
Mal sehen was die bringen.


----------



## ale2812 (1. Oktober 2014)

Am federweg bzw rahnen wird sich nichts ändern - weshalb auch?


----------



## Living (1. Oktober 2014)

Naja, 180mm wären schon toll und BOS muss auch nicht sein!

Übrigens sieht man das die Team Fahrer Ihrer Capras meist mit RS Pike und Monarch nachgerüstet haben und das BOS rausgeschmissen haben.

Kennt jemand die Einbaumaße des Kirks? Will mal schauen ob der neue Monarch Debon Air rein passt...


----------



## gernotkrinner (1. Oktober 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Naja, 180mm wären schon toll und BOS muss auch nicht sein!
> 
> Übrigens sieht man das die Team Fahrer Ihrer Capras meist mit RS Pike und Monarch nachgerüstet haben und das BOS rausgeschmissen haben.
> 
> Kennt jemand die Einbaumaße des Kirks? Will mal schauen ob der neue Monarch Debon Air rein passt...



Das liegt halt daran dass sie von RS gesponsored werden und nicht an der schlechten Performance der BOS Teile!


----------



## Climax_66 (1. Oktober 2014)

Sehe ich auch so, BOS ist schon was feines viele jammern über BOS weil sie sich nicht mit den Einstellmöglichkeiten beschäftigen und stellen es ein nach Grundeinstellung aufm Bypack das das dann net funzt ist klar. 180 mm sind nicht nötig das Pro mit 170mm fühlt sich nach mehr an. So wie es ist ist es stimmig und potent bei mehr Federweg muss wieder Geometri geändert werden usw. Außer am Design und eventuell Komponente wird sich da nix ändern,  warum auch funktioniert ja super wie es ist.


----------



## Capra-Palatina (2. Oktober 2014)

Sehe ich genau so! Danke @Climax_66 !
Musste mich auch ein paar Tage mit dem Fahrwerk intensiv beschäftigen, dafür wollte ich es heute nicht mehr missen oder gegen irgend etwas anderes austauschen. Die Fuddelarbeit war es echt wert!
Bin gerade heute die Pike in einem 2015er Würfel Stereo 160 HPC gefahren und war froh danach die Hausabfahrt nochmal auf der Ziege mit BOS genießen zu dürfen. Die Feinfühligkeit ist da schon eine andere Nummer, gerade auf langen Wurzelpassagen in der die Gabel immer recht eingefedert arbeiten muss.
Dessweiteren konnte ich die 170mm noch nie ausreitzen. Es bleiben nach bösen Abfahrten immer noch etwa 10mm übrig. Würde ich die Gabel so weich machen das die 10mm auch noch ausgereitzt würden, hätte ich einige Einschränkungen im Uphill oder auf flachen Trails ...
Da kann man nun endlos drüber diskutieren, aber mir verschafft es das Gefühl immer noch etwas Reserve zu haben, und das ist bei dem handling echt geil!
Was bei der RS Pike beeindruckt ist der Preis, ansonsten finde ich sie gegenüber der BOS "unhandlich".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (2. Oktober 2014)

@ Capra Palatina:  Mach mal High Speed 2 Klicks softer bei der Gabel dann fährste alles was geht auf Dein Hometrail guck Dir die Gabel dann noch mal an. Aber stimmt schon im  uphill neigt die Gabel schnell zum wippen wenn sie fürn Downhill passt. Bei uns gehts nur uphill zu den Trails und keine wechselnde Bedingungen da dreh ich vorher die Lowspeed 4 Klicks zu dann ist Ruhe beim uphill wirkt wie ne Plattform und Einstieg zum Trail wieder raus auf soft, blöd ist nur das die Lowspeed Einstellung unten am Gabelfuß ist, wenn BOS dies mit dem Rebound Platz tauschen würde wäre es perfekt. Aber das Ansprechferhalten vom BOS Fahrwerk ist über jeden zweifel erhaben.


----------



## Ruhrblick (7. Oktober 2014)

Habe gerade erfahren, daß mein Capra Pro voraussichtlich schon nächste Woche versandt wird - Liefertermin war ursprünglich 44. KW - und bin daher richtig happy. Aktuell wird allerdings immer noch die Avid X0 Trail verbaut, die SRAM Guide kommt wegen Lieferengpässen wohl erst gegen Jahresende. Mich würde mal interessieren, ob die 200er Bremsscheiben der X0 wirklich so anfällig sind, wie oft behauptet wird. Hat jemand von euch da schon entsprechende Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## turbo-555 (7. Oktober 2014)

mit wieviel drehmoment soll man die dämpfer befestigungsschrauben ziehen? (capra pro)


----------



## Climax_66 (7. Oktober 2014)

Ruhrblick schrieb:


> Habe gerade erfahren, daß mein Capra Pro voraussichtlich schon nächste Woche versandt wird - Liefertermin war ursprünglich 44. KW - und bin daher richtig happy. Aktuell wird allerdings immer noch die Avid X0 Trail verbaut, die SRAM Guide kommt wegen Lieferengpässen wohl erst gegen Jahresende. Mich würde mal interessieren, ob die 200er Bremsscheiben der X0 wirklich so anfällig sind, wie oft behauptet wird. Hat jemand von euch da schon entsprechende Erfahrungen gemacht?


Was soll den mit den Bremsscheiben sein? Höre ich zum ersten mal, die sind eh nicht Typ bezogen hab mehrer Sram Bremsen verbaut, die Scheibe ist immer die gleiche nur andere Durchmesser. Der Bremse ist das im Prinzip auch egal welche Scheibe sie stoppt ob von Sram oder Formular oder sonst wer.


----------



## alex08 (7. Oktober 2014)

Die ganze Bremse daugt nicht viel habe sie gegen ein Hope getauscht


----------



## san_andreas (7. Oktober 2014)

Ja, genau, taugt nix....
Vielleicht mal gescheit entlüften (lassen)...


----------



## Climax_66 (7. Oktober 2014)

Also meine X0 taugt top nach dem entlüften,  was soll an der Bremse shit sein? Gewicht ist gut, Bremsleistung und Dosierung passt. Der etwas schwammige Druckpunkt war nach dem entlüften auch knackig.


----------



## alex08 (7. Oktober 2014)

Das Ding muß man dauernd entlüften das sie geht


----------



## Climax_66 (7. Oktober 2014)

turbo-555 schrieb:


> mit wieviel drehmoment soll man die dämpfer befestigungsschrauben ziehen? (capra pro)


Musst Du bei YT per Mail anfragen wenn Du da genau drauf Wert legst, bei nicht näher aufgeführten Drehmomente gibt es pauschal Drehmomente die sich nach dem Durchmesser der Schraube richtet.


----------



## githriz (7. Oktober 2014)

alex08 schrieb:


> Das Ding muß man dauernd entlüften das sie geht



Die Erfahrung kann ich nicht teilen. Ich habe mit vier X0 Trail Bremsen genau null Probleme.
Eine Hope X2 dagegen war mir zu "dosierbar"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (7. Oktober 2014)

Dann entlüfte mal richtig. Ne Avid richtig zu entlüften ist teilweise ne elendige Frickelei, dem achsotollen Taperbore sei Dank.


----------



## Climax_66 (7. Oktober 2014)

alex08 schrieb:


> Das Ding muß man dauernd entlüften das sie geht


Ok, bei mir geht Sie zwar wie gesagt nach dem entlüften , aber liegt halt erst 3 Wochen zurück das entlüften, wie es in 3 Monaten ist kann ich noch nicht sagen.


----------



## hatschmann (7. Oktober 2014)

Hab heut unerwartet Post von YT bekommen. 

Im Päckchen war:
1 neues Schaltauge in schwarz
(wegen der Ästhetik, da das nachgelieferte Teil silber war)

1 neuer Adapter für die hintere Bremse 
(sollte das Bremsbild nich stimmen)

2 neue Bremmsbeläge (sollten die Alten unter der nicht perfekten Ausrichtung gelitten haben)

Das Capra ist mein erstes Versenderbike, aber von dem Service bin ich begeistert!!!


----------



## Ruhrblick (7. Oktober 2014)

Okay... das Entlüftungsproblem kenne ich von anderen Bremsen her auch, bei der X0 Trail gab es aber wohl des öfteren Probleme mit verzogenen Bremsscheiben, vor allem bei den 200ern.


----------



## san_andreas (7. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Dann entlüfte mal richtig. Ne Avid richtig zu entlüften ist teilweise ne elendige Frickelei, dem achsotollen Taperbore sei Dank.



Trickstuff Entlüftungskit holen...fertig !


----------



## bansaiman (9. Oktober 2014)

Hat jemand von euch dieses Radel mal mit dem aktuellen Santa Cruz Nomad vergleichen können? Wäre mal cool, bergauf- und Bergabvergleiche zu lesen. Da sich beide in den TEsts als äußerst dh-potent und gleichzeitig kletterstark darstellen.


----------



## lakay (10. Oktober 2014)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch dieses Radel mal mit dem aktuellen Santa Cruz Nomad vergleichen können? Wäre mal cool, bergauf- und Bergabvergleiche zu lesen. Da sich beide in den TEsts als äußerst dh-potent und gleichzeitig kletterstark darstellen.


Ich kann nicht für Nomad sprechen, aber das YT Capra Pro klettert überraschend gut, obwohl ich kein kletterfreund bin. Straff und leicht kann man mit dem Stundenlang bergauf klettern. 
Geo mit BOS Fahrwerk ist für mich im DH perfekt. Einzig nervige Sache sind diese Qualitätsprobleme von YT aber die machen das mit dem Service sooo souverän. Also man steht nicht allein da, sondern es werden Lösungen active angeboten. Einfach Super.


----------



## S*P*J (11. Oktober 2014)

Entschuldigung Lakay, bist das du im Video? Echt super! Du sitzt auf dem Bike wie ein schluck Wasser. So rollt die Oma mit dem Ht runter


----------



## Climax_66 (11. Oktober 2014)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Entschuldigung Lakay, bist das du im Video? Echt super! Du sitzt auf dem Bike wie ein schluck Wasser. So rollt die Oma mit dem Ht runter


Und weiter, was will uns das sagen? Sinnfreies posting, Penis Vergleiche sind im Thread nebenan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycophilipp (11. Oktober 2014)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Entschuldigung Lakay, bist das du im Video? Echt super! Du sitzt auf dem Bike wie ein schluck Wasser. So rollt die Oma mit dem Ht runter



wie im Playmobil-Film


----------



## chost (11. Oktober 2014)

lakay schrieb:


> Qualitätsprobleme



???

mfg


----------



## steggle (11. Oktober 2014)

lakay schrieb:


> ?..Einzig nervige Sache sind diese Qualitätsprobleme von YT aber die machen das mit dem Service ...



Was genau sind das für Qualitätsprobleme, deiner Meinung nach?
Danke.


----------



## lakay (11. Oktober 2014)

steggle schrieb:


> Was genau sind das für Qualitätsprobleme, deiner Meinung nach?
> Danke.


Hallo,
keine gravierenden Mängeln
1. Designprobleme mit dem Schaltauge --> wurde aber schon behoben. Ich habe dafür gratis Schaltaugen bekommen.
2. Lackrisse (Kein Struktureller Fehler sondern wirklich nur am Lack) im Berreich Bottom Bracket --> hier hat man die Wahl: Rahmen behalten und Kompensation kriegen oder Rahmen wird durch ein neues geändertes Design getauscht; für letzteres habe ich mich entschieden.
3. Bremsadapter hinten (nicht perfect ausgerichtet)--> wurde auch behoben, dafür habe ich Adapter und Beläge gratis bekommen.

Punkte 1 und 3 habe ich gelöst bekommen ohne dass ich was gesagt habe. So stelle ich mir service vor. Bei anderen Marken, müsste man mit dem Fehldesign (falls es gibt) leben und wird erst mit dem kommenden Modell gut gemacht.

Nun noch zum Video: ich bin weder kein racer noch Profi, sondern mach das Hobbymäßig.  Falls es für jemand zu langsam ist, sorry aber das ist mir so egal. Jeder fangt mal klein an. Hauptsache man hat spass bei der Sache und das ist für mich das wichtigste.


----------



## tool (11. Oktober 2014)

Spaß ist das Wichtigste. Aber geh mal aus dem Sattel beim Fahren, das steigert den Spaß gravierend...


----------



## Climax_66 (11. Oktober 2014)

lakay schrieb:


> Hallo,
> keine gravierenden Mängeln
> 1. Designprobleme mit dem Schaltauge --> wurde aber schon behoben. Ich habe dafür gratis Schaltaugen bekommen.
> 2. Lackrisse (Kein Struktureller Fehler sondern wirklich nur am Lack) im Berreich Bottom Bracket --> hier hat man die Wahl: Rahmen behalten und Kompensation kriegen oder Rahmen wird durch ein neues geändertes Design getauscht; für letzteres habe ich mich entschieden.
> ...


Diese Qualitätsprobleme sind aber nicht bei allen Capras ich hab z.B keins der genannten Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakay (11. Oktober 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Diese Qualitätsprobleme sind aber nicht bei allen Capras ich hab z.B keins der genannten Probleme.


Ja Punkt 1 und 3 hatte ich auch nicht. Ich meinte nur, dass es super ist, dass sie die Käufer aufmerksam machen, dass es auch zu solchen Problemen kommen können. Also ich bin mit Capra und Service sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Straightflush (11. Oktober 2014)

@Ruhrblick : wie kommst du drauf dass dieses jahr schon guides verbaut werden? Wäre natürlich nice weil vom entlüften und dabei ärgern hab ich nach vielen jahren formula genug  
Mein capra sollte kw 50 kommen. Wenns aber mit der guide ginge würde ich evtl auch 1-2 warten


----------



## lakay (11. Oktober 2014)

tool schrieb:


> Spaß ist das Wichtigste. Aber geh mal aus dem Sattel beim Fahren, das steigert den Spaß gravierend...


Oh, ich glaub da ist ein missverständnis, ich fahre niee sitzend runter. Ich glaube das sieht nur so aus, vom Blickwinkel her. Ich hätt er gesagt, ich sollte weniger bremsen .


----------



## Haukejunior (12. Oktober 2014)

@lakay ich muss sagen mir gefallen die Rotor Aufnahmen richtig gut. Hast den Selber gebaut oder hast einen gekauft? Wenn ja welchen?

Gruß Danny


----------



## Salzstängeli (12. Oktober 2014)

Kommen die Capras mit Spacern unter dem Vorbau? Wie viel cm?


----------



## Climax_66 (12. Oktober 2014)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Kommen die Capras mit Spacern unter dem Vorbau? Wie viel cm?


beim Pro 2x 5mm


----------



## Salzstängeli (12. Oktober 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> beim Pro 2x 5mm



Der Bryan Regnier scheint mehr zu haben oder?


----------



## Kharne (12. Oktober 2014)

Das sind 20.


----------



## Salzstängeli (12. Oktober 2014)

Haben die stolzen Capra Besitzer hier schon etwas von der angeblich recht geringen Steuerrohrsteifigkeit bemerkt?


----------



## HD-OM-666 (12. Oktober 2014)

Ist doch alles im grünen Bereich? ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (12. Oktober 2014)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Der Bryan Regnier scheint mehr zu haben oder?


----------



## Climax_66 (12. Oktober 2014)

Soll Leute geben die passen ihren Bock nach ihren Bedürfnissen an und es gibt Leute bei denen passt fast alles so wie es ist, gibt ja 3 verschiedene Modelle das Pro hat ein ganz anderes Cockpit als das Comp.


----------



## Salzstängeli (12. Oktober 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Soll Leute geben die passen ihren Bock nach ihren Bedürfnissen an und es gibt Leute bei denen passt fast alles so wie es ist, gibt ja 3 verschiedene Modelle das Pro hat ein ganz anderes Cockpit als das Comp.



Das ist alles was ich will: Den Bock anpassen KÖNNEN. Bin 174 mit langen Haxen (Schrittlänge 86), dem entsprechend kurzem Oberkörper und affenlange Armen. 

Darum brauche ich das nicht: "Gabelschaft gekürzt und immer noch zu kurz"


----------



## Climax_66 (12. Oktober 2014)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Haben die stolzen Capra Besitzer hier schon etwas von der angeblich recht geringen Steuerrohrsteifigkeit bemerkt?


 Laborergebnissen von Bike Zeitschriften sollte man nicht so viel drauf geben. Hatte 2010 wohl das erste Rocky Mountain Slayer  was ausgeliefert wurde in Deutschland kurz vorher gabs ein Artikel über das Slayer in der Freeride der extrem mies ausgefallen ist ein Jahr später hatten Sie das Slayer im Test und in höchsten Tönen gelobt. Es gibt auch die Aussage das die Steifigkeit höher liegt als bei DH Rahmen. Von mir aus können die schreiben was Sie wollen ich find den Bock einfach nur Geil.


----------



## Climax_66 (12. Oktober 2014)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Das ist alles was ich will: Den Bock anpassen KÖNNEN. Bin 174 mit langen Haxen (Schrittlänge 86), dem entsprechend kurzem Oberkörper und affenlange Armen.
> 
> Darum brauche ich das nicht: "Gabelschaft gekürzt und immer noch zu kurz"


Jo verständlich,  aber hast Du schon mal Platz genommen aufm Capra? Hab bei jedem Bike was ich habe Anpassungen vornehmen müssen bis es passte weil mir die Front  von Haus aus zu tief ist. Das Capra ist das erste bei dem es passte.


----------



## Salzstängeli (12. Oktober 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Jo verständlich,  aber hast Du schon mal Platz genommen aufm Capra? Hab bei jedem Bike was ich habe Anpassungen vornehmen müssen bis es passte weil mir die Front  von Haus aus zu tief ist. Das Capra ist das erste bei dem es passte.



Nö. Darum hoffe ich, dass die mir eine Pike mit ungekürztem Gabelschaft montieren können, den Rest mache ich dann.


----------



## Salzstängeli (12. Oktober 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Laborergebnissen von Bike Zeitschriften sollte man nicht so viel drauf geben. Hatte 2010 wohl das erste Rocky Mountain Slayer  was ausgeliefert wurde in Deutschland kurz vorher gabs ein Artikel über das Slayer in der Freeride der extrem mies ausgefallen ist ein Jahr später hatten Sie das Slayer im Test und in höchsten Tönen gelobt. Es gibt auch die Aussage das die Steifigkeit höher liegt als bei DH Rahmen. Von mir aus können die schreiben was Sie wollen ich find den Bock einfach nur Geil.



Klar. Mich als Leichtgewicht kümmert es eh nur theoretisch.


----------



## lakay (12. Oktober 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> @lakay ich muss sagen mir gefallen die Rotor Aufnahmen richtig gut. Hast den Selber gebaut oder hast einen gekauft? Wenn ja welchen?
> 
> Gruß Danny


Danke,
halterung habe ich selber gebaut. Das Original ist leider zu teuer. Wennst magst, dann schick dir per PN die Bauanleitung, habe ich aber auch nur im Youtube gefunden. Die halterung lässt sich leicht ein und ausbauen.


----------



## Salzstängeli (12. Oktober 2014)

Noch eine Frage an alle leichtgewichtigen Besitzer (bin 64 kg) von Capras mit Rock Shox Fahrwerk unter euch:

Passt der Compression Tune (rauf und runter) für euer Gewicht oder müsste man da was anpassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (12. Oktober 2014)

Kannste knicken. Das wird sowieso eng überhaupt die Feder sauber abzustimmen bei deinem Gewicht.


----------



## HD-OM-666 (12. Oktober 2014)

Was bring es eigentlich den Lenker anzuheben?


----------



## Kharne (12. Oktober 2014)

Man sitzt aufrechter, das empfinden viele Leute als angenehmer, dazu gibt es mehr Sicherheit, grade in steilen Passagen.

Allerdings steigt das VR an Steigungen schneller, weil die Masse des Fahrers nach hinten rückt und das Risiko in wirklich steilem Gelände nach vorne über zu kippen. Wenn man gegen nen Stein fährt, dann wirkt die gedachte Verlängerung Kontaktpunkt bis Lenkermitte wie ein Hebel auf die Masse des Fahrers.


----------



## Salzstängeli (12. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Kannste knicken. Das wird sowieso eng überhaupt die Feder sauber abzustimmen bei deinem Gewicht.



Immer auf die Leichten.


----------



## Salzstängeli (12. Oktober 2014)

HD-OM-666 schrieb:


> Was bring es eigentlich den Lenker anzuheben?



Must die Lenkerhöhe natürlich immer auch im Zusammenhang mit der Haxenlänge und somit mit der Sattelhöhe sehen.


----------



## bansaiman (13. Oktober 2014)

Wäre super, wenn hier ein paar Capra Pro Fahrer zum BOS Kirk sagen könnten. Gerne vergleiche zu anderen LuftDämpfern.auch wenn er mit vivid und ähnlichem mithalten können sollte ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (13. Oktober 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Soll Leute geben die passen ihren Bock nach ihren Bedürfnissen an und es gibt Leute bei denen passt fast alles so wie es ist, gibt ja 3 verschiedene Modelle das Pro hat ein ganz anderes Cockpit als das Comp.



Wo haste denn den geilen Totenkopf Aufkleber her? Oder kommt der Direkt von YT so aufm Bike?

Gruß


----------



## buzzdee (13. Oktober 2014)

Falls es jemand interessiert:
Ergebnis eines 3 Monatigen Tests von Vital Mtb
http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Bikes,3/YT/Capra-Comp-1,14534#product-reviews/1930

Hab das gleiche Bike und der Bericht deckt sich komplett mit meinen Eindrücken (bis auf die Bremse - da denke ich anders).

Gruß,
Buzzdee


----------



## hanno_wolf (13. Oktober 2014)

Hi! Nächste Woche bekomme ich endlich mein Capra....
Ich hab noch eine Frage zur Bremse:
Ich werd mir gleich die Saint 203/203 raufschrauben. Kann mir wer sagen, welchen Adapter ich hinten brauche?

Lg


----------



## impressive (13. Oktober 2014)

hanno_wolf schrieb:


> Hi! Nächste Woche bekomme ich endlich mein Capra....
> Ich hab noch eine Frage zur Bremse:
> Ich werd mir gleich die Saint 203/203 raufschrauben. Kann mir wer sagen, welchen Adapter ich hinten brauche?
> 
> Lg



Dem Bericht entnehm ich dass das Capra mit Schutzfolien ausgeliefert wird,
Welche Stellen sind ab Werk angeklebt ?


----------



## Climax_66 (13. Oktober 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Wo haste denn den geilen Totenkopf Aufkleber her? Oder kommt der Direkt von YT so aufm Bike?
> 
> Gruß


Hab die Vektordatei und ein Spezie der Widerstandsfähige Folie nutzt mit gutem Kleber auf meinem Slayer ist er schon seit 2010 drauf sieht immer noch so aus.


----------



## gernotkrinner (13. Oktober 2014)

hanno_wolf schrieb:


> Hi! Nächste Woche bekomme ich endlich mein Capra....
> Ich hab noch eine Frage zur Bremse:
> Ich werd mir gleich die Saint 203/203 raufschrauben. Kann mir wer sagen, welchen Adapter ich hinten brauche?
> 
> Lg


4 Unterlegscheiben reichen aus...


----------



## Haukejunior (14. Oktober 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Hab die Vektordatei und ein Spezie der Widerstandsfähige Folie nutzt mit gutem Kleber auf meinem Slayer ist er schon seit 2010 drauf sieht immer noch so aus.



Das heißt wenn man dich lieb und nett fragt kannst du da was machen?


----------



## Zorsen (14. Oktober 2014)

Gestern das Capra Pro ausgepackt. Juhuuu. Was mich doch stutzig macht ist das laute "schnaufen" / "pfeifen" des BOS Kirk. Habt ihr das auch? OK war im Wohnzimmer und da war es leise aber so laut hat mich doch verwundert. Hatte ich bei keinem anderen Bike mit Rock Shox?! Hoffe alles ist i.O.
Auch die Deville macht m.E. eigenartige Pfeif-"Spuck"-Geräusche beim Ein- und Ausfedern?!
Mit wieviel psi fahrt ihr? Wiege ca. 88kg. Danke schon mal!!!!!!


----------



## bansaiman (14. Oktober 2014)

Zorsen schrieb:


> Gestern das Capra Pro ausgepackt. Juhuuu. Was mich doch stutzig macht ist das laute "schnaufen" / "pfeifen" des BOS Kirk. Habt ihr das auch? OK war im Wohnzimmer und da war es leise aber so laut hat mich doch verwundert. Hatte ich bei keinem anderen Bike mit Rock Shox?! Hoffe alles ist i.O.
> Auch die Deville macht m.E. eigenartige Pfeif-"Spuck"-Geräusche beim Ein- und Ausfedern?!
> Mit wieviel psi fahrt ihr? Wiege ca. 88kg. Danke schon mal!!!!!!



Normal bei diesen Federelementen soweit ich mich an meine DEville erinnern kann. SIt ja viel Öl in der Dämpfung (offenes Ölbad) außerdem gibt es auch andere Gabeln, die keine geräuschlose Dämpfung haben. Und bei Dämpfern mit Piggy ist das auch des öfteren so.


----------



## Capra-Palatina (14. Oktober 2014)

Der Rest vom Bike ist dafür so leise das Du die Geräusche ganz schnell "echt geil" finden werdest 
Ist bei mir genau so. Kirk keucht schon ein wenig während sie eher langhubig und schluckfreudig bei der Arbeit ist. Nur "Spucken" tut sie nicht. Solltest ihr abgewöhnen. Bäh... 

Solltest Dich evtl. mal mit diesem Fred beschäftigen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bos-deville.485200/

Bin bei 68kg an Gabel und Dämpfer je 5psi über der Tabelle im Manual.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steggle (14. Oktober 2014)

Kann mir jemand erklären wieso das comp1 schwerer ist wie das pro??
Also wenn ich die Parts mal zusammenrechne, müsste das comp1 eigentlich sogar leichter sein.
Klar, es geht hier um vielleicht 300g, und ich weiß dass es darauf nicht wirklich ankommt, aber irgendwie interressiert es mich schon!?
Marketing, weil teurer?


----------



## addius8 (14. Oktober 2014)

ist das der Lack oder kann der Rahmen beschädigt sein?

Gruß Adrian


----------



## Climax_66 (14. Oktober 2014)

Zorsen schrieb:


> Gestern das Capra Pro ausgepackt. Juhuuu. Was mich doch stutzig macht ist das laute "schnaufen" / "pfeifen" des BOS Kirk. Habt ihr das auch? OK war im Wohnzimmer und da war es leise aber so laut hat mich doch verwundert. Hatte ich bei keinem anderen Bike mit Rock Shox?! Hoffe alles ist i.O.
> Auch die Deville macht m.E. eigenartige Pfeif-"Spuck"-Geräusche beim Ein- und Ausfedern?!
> Mit wieviel psi fahrt ihr? Wiege ca. 88kg. Danke schon mal!!!!!!


Das geilste schnaufen im Wald, mei Kumpels hörn mich seit neuestem am schnaufen des Fahrwerks.


----------



## Climax_66 (14. Oktober 2014)

addius8 schrieb:


> ist das der Lack oder kann der Rahmen beschädigt sein?
> 
> Gruß Adrian


Der Rahmen hat gar nix, grüner Edding drüber fertig. Alerdings wird Dir die Frage kein Mensch zu 100% nur anhand des Fotos beantworten können.  Das müsste man röntgen.


----------



## addius8 (14. Oktober 2014)

Danke @Climax_66 für die Antwort.

Ich möchte gerne wissen ob sonst noch jemand Probleme mit den E*Thirteen naben hatte.

Meine ist nach ner Woche Winterberg bei schlechtestem Wetter gerostet.
Meine Dichtungen sind anscheinend nicht so toll :/

Ich hab sie jetzt selbst gesäubert und neu gefettet, jetzt sind sie auch nicht mehr so laut


----------



## zichl (14. Oktober 2014)

Gerostet? Die Lager selbst oder wo genau hast du das Fett rein wegen Rost?


----------



## addius8 (14. Oktober 2014)

Diese drei Zähne die das laute Klickgeräusch machen sind gerostet und die Federn die die drei Zähne nach oben federn sind ebenfals gerostet.

Diese habe ich gesäubert und neu gefettet.


----------



## Climax_66 (14. Oktober 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Das heißt wenn man dich lieb und nett fragt kannst du da was machen?


Guckst Du mal bei Aufkleber Werkstatt oder sonstige Aufkleber Hersteller, kann man sich online Motive aussuchen und bestellen.


----------



## Kharne (14. Oktober 2014)

Entweder sind die Dichtungen scheisse ausgelegt (siehe Easton ^^) oder die sind einfach ab Werk kaputt gewesen. Anyway, so würde ich nicht rumfahren, nach kurzer Zeit die Sperrklinken angerostet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## addius8 (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab ja jetzt alles sehr sauber gemacht und extra zuviel Fett reingehauen  ich hoffe, dass ich erstmal keine Probleme damit haben werde. 


Aber vom Capra bin ich echt schon überrascht, weil es echt bergab geht wie ein kleines Downhill und bergauf auch mega gut  und man Fühlt sich echt wohl auf und mit dem Ding


----------



## Kharne (14. Oktober 2014)

Ein Bike heißt niemals Downhill oder Dirt


----------



## Ruhrblick (15. Oktober 2014)

@Straightflush : sorry, habe deine Frage erst jetzt gelesen, weil ich verletzungsbedingt seit letzter Woche ausgefallen bin. Die Info bezüglich der Sram Guide habe ich von YT selbst bekommen - du hast also gute Chancen, zum Jahresende das gute Stück an deinem Capra vorzufinden. 
Ich übrigens auch, weil wegen meinem Verletzungs-Supertiming  das Capra wohl auch erst 2015 ausfahren kann - daher habe ich YT gebeten, meine Bestellung ausnahmsweise (gern machen die das natürlich nicht) nach hinten zu schieben und das, nachdem ich mich nach fünf Monaten Wartezeit schon wie irre drauf gefreut hatte. Shit happens...


----------



## Zimmema (15. Oktober 2014)

Scheint so als würde hier bald was neues kommen


----------



## addius8 (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich hoffe, dass YT 2015 das schwarze Capra rausbringt


----------



## Aalex (15. Oktober 2014)

addius8 schrieb:


> ist das der Lack oder kann der Rahmen beschädigt sein?
> 
> Gruß Adrian



das is imho spachtel. also nicht nur lack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## impressive (15. Oktober 2014)

buzzdee schrieb:


> Falls es jemand interessiert:
> Ergebnis eines 3 Monatigen Tests von Vital Mtb
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Bikes,3/YT/Capra-Comp-1,14534#product-reviews/1930
> 
> ...




Dem Bericht entnehm ich dass das Capra mit einer Schutzfolie ausgeliefert wird.

Welche Teile sind denn angeklebt und taugt die Folie ?


----------



## Mr.Spades (15. Oktober 2014)

addius8 schrieb:


> Diese drei Zähne die das laute Klickgeräusch machen sind gerostet und die Federn die die drei Zähne nach oben federn sind ebenfals gerostet.
> 
> Diese habe ich gesäubert und neu gefettet.




Hatte auch das Problem, dass dort Wasser eingedrungen ist. Nur haben diese dünnen Federchen nicht nur etwas gerostet sondern sind gleich abgebrochen... Hatte dann während dem Ischgl Overmountain Prolog plötzlich nen Freilauf in beide Richtungen... Nach dem Zerlegen am Abend war klar, dass 2 von 3 Federn gebrochen sind. Durfte das Rennen dann mit einer intakten Sperrklinke am Sonntag bestreiten :-D. Habe aber vom netten the Hive Support schnell 3 Ersatzfedern zugesendet bekommen.
Der Freilauf scheint aber wirklich nicht vollständig abgedichtet zu werden. Man sollte da ein Auge drauf haben.


----------



## Climax_66 (16. Oktober 2014)

impressive schrieb:


> Dem Bericht entnehm ich dass das Capra mit einer Schutzfolie ausgeliefert wird.
> 
> Welche Teile sind denn angeklebt und taugt die Folie ?


Warum ist das wichtig? An markanten Stellen wo die Züge am Rahmen kommen, Hinterbauinnenseite.


----------



## impressive (16. Oktober 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Warum ist das wichtig? An markanten Stellen wo die Züge am Rahmen kommen, Hinterbauinnenseite.




Danke fürs Gespräch ...

Antworte nicht wenn dir die Frage nicht gefällt.


----------



## Climax_66 (16. Oktober 2014)

impressive schrieb:


> Danke fürs Gespräch ...
> 
> Antworte nicht wenn dir die Frage nicht gefällt.


Hallo ist Dir das Fragezeichen entgangen,  das war ne Frage mich interessiert es warum man das wissen muss, außerdem steht die Antwort auch dabei, aber schön das ich helfen konnte.


----------



## Swenio (16. Oktober 2014)

ein richtiger Ziegenchat  ...

oder besser Zickenchat


----------



## impressive (16. Oktober 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Hallo ist Dir das Fragezeichen entgangen,  das war ne Frage mich interessiert es warum man das wissen muss, außerdem steht die Antwort auch dabei, aber schön das ich helfen konnte.




Weil ich mein´s nächste Woche bekomm und ich wissen möchte ob man die Folie vllt austauschen oder nachbessern sollte.

Entschuldige, hab das als Ironie wahrgenommen.


----------



## Climax_66 (16. Oktober 2014)

impressive schrieb:


> Weil ich mein´s nächste Woche bekomm und ich wissen möchte ob man die Folie vllt austauschen oder nachbessern sollte.
> 
> Entschuldige, hab das als Ironie wahrgenommen.


Hättest das gleich gefragt  Meinen Ansprüchen taugt die Folie nix außerdem zu minimalistisch von Haus aus hab alles runter geschmissen und mit Spezial Ladekante Folie in schwarz neu abgeklebt.


----------



## impressive (16. Oktober 2014)

Hab sowieso nen Satz Folie besorgt,
die werd ich dann vermutlich gleich drauf machen.

Wo Hast du deine Folie gekauft?

Danke für die Einschätzung


----------



## Climax_66 (16. Oktober 2014)

Kann Heute Abend mal ein Link setzen, bin auf Arbeit und hab nur das Handy dabei, aufm Rechner hab ich den Hersteller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swenio (16. Oktober 2014)

geht doch 

wir ziegenhirten müssen doch zusammenhalten


----------



## impressive (16. Oktober 2014)

Swenio schrieb:


> geht doch
> 
> wir ziegenhirten müssen doch zusammenhalten




eben


Climax_66 schrieb:


> Kann Heute Abend mal ein Link setzen, bin auf Arbeit und hab nur das Handy dabei, aufm Rechner hab ich den Hersteller.




Wäre für die Zukunft intetessant.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Climax_66 (16. Oktober 2014)

Rahmenschutzfolie: 





















Und hier den Link: http://www.foliencenter24.com/3m-la...z-blackout-gravel-resistant-10cm-x-100cm.html


----------



## Capra-Palatina (16. Oktober 2014)

@Climax_66 was ist das für ein Mudguard? Sieht geil aus an deiner Ziege. Hab die bisher nur in schwarz gesehen.


----------



## Climax_66 (16. Oktober 2014)

Capra-Palatina schrieb:


> @Climax_66 was ist das für ein Mudguard? Sieht geil aus an deiner Ziege. Hab die bisher nur in schwarz gesehen.


  Gibts in weiß unter der Auswahl aber nur Bilder in schwarz, hatte erst ein aus echt Carbon hat zwar super ausgesehen aber ist so dünn das der erste Steinschlag das Teil gefetzt hat.
 http://www.bike24.de/1.php?product...content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,5,160;lang=1


----------



## Showa (17. Oktober 2014)

http://invisiframe.co.uk/YT-INDUSTRIES/CAPRA

Hier gibt es auch Folie, ich kann leider nichts zur Qualität sagen, wäre aber auf dem Rahmen angepasst.

Leider hab ich die Seite zu spät gefunden, ich hab jetzt einen Art Silikonfolie darauf.


----------



## BlumenHolMan (17. Oktober 2014)

Capra-Palatina schrieb:


> @Climax_66 was ist das für ein Mudguard? Sieht geil aus an deiner Ziege. Hab die bisher nur in schwarz gesehen.



Guck mal bei Mucky Nutz direkt ( http://www.muckynutz.com/ ), dort gibt es jetzt auch farbige. Leider habe ich diese in D noch nicht finden können.


----------



## impressive (17. Oktober 2014)

Mein Capra ist bereits heute gekommen.(KW 42 statt 44) Ein Traum das Ding,
Ich grins immernoch über beide Backen.

Super Arbeit YT!


----------



## Capra-Palatina (17. Oktober 2014)

Glückwunsch @impressive 
Dir wird das Grinsen auch nicht mehr vergehen, das wird nur NOCH breiter 

Danke @Climax_66 und @BlumenHolMan für die FenderTips!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## impressive (18. Oktober 2014)

Capra-Palatina schrieb:


> Glückwunsch @impressive
> Dir wird das Grinsen auch nicht mehr vergehen, das wird nur NOCH breiter




Danke, jetzt heißt es noch Fahrwerk abstimmen, dann kanns richtig losgehen


----------



## Climax_66 (18. Oktober 2014)

impressive schrieb:


> Danke, jetzt heißt es noch Fahrwerk abstimmen, dann kanns richtig losgehen


Bilder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Climax_66 (18. Oktober 2014)

Kann mal einer Übersetzen? Obwohl es eigentlich belanglos ist, weil weiß ja selber was die Vorzüge sind.	Aber für die unschlüssigen! In deutschen Bike Magazinen werden ja immer nur die gleichen Enduros getestet. http://www.mtb-mag.com/test-yt-industries-capra-cf-pro/


----------



## Salzstängeli (18. Oktober 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Kann mal einer Übersetzen? Obwohl es eigentlich belanglos ist, weil weiß ja selber was die Vorzüge sind.	Aber für die unschlüssigen! In deutschen Bike Magazinen werden ja immer nur die gleichen Enduros getestet. http://www.mtb-mag.com/test-yt-industries-capra-cf-pro/




Englisch:

http://www.mtb-mag.com/en/test-yt-industries-capra-cf-pro-2/


----------



## githriz (18. Oktober 2014)

Update, falls du über die Suche auf meinen Beitrag gestossen bist:
Diese Rissbildung ist laut YT bekannt, unbedenklich & nur in der Lackierung. 
Es handelt sich also nur um einen kosmetischen Mangel.


Ich hab einen Riss zwischen Iscg Aufnahme und Tretlagergehäuse entdeckt.
Hatte das schon einer von euch? Ist es evtl. unbedenklich?


----------



## Climax_66 (18. Oktober 2014)

githriz schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Riss zwischen Iscg Aufnahme und Tretlagergehäuse entdeckt.
> Hatte das schon einer von euch? Ist es evtl. unbedenklich?


Unbedenklich sieht das aber nicht aus.  Bei Rocky Mountain gibts bei sowas gleich ein neuen Rahmen, bin gespannt wie sich YT jetzt verhält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jojo10 (18. Oktober 2014)

Hi

Ups, so langsam... Risse im Hinterbau, Lackabplatzer(?) unten am Lenkkopf und Risse am Tretlager.
Nicht schön.

Gruß


----------



## githriz (18. Oktober 2014)

Naja, um beurteilen zu können ob das wirklich problematisch oder eher kosmetisch ist, müsste man wissen wie das Gehäuse einlaminiert ist.
Daher meine Frage, ob da jemand schon Erfahrungen gesammelt hat.
Ich werde mich am Montag mit YT in Verbindung setzen und dann hier berichten, sobald ich genaueres weiß.
Aber da die Forchheimer in der Regel einen guten Service bieten, bin ich da recht entspannt.


----------



## Kharne (18. Oktober 2014)

Gaaaanz unschön. Den Rahmen würde ich nach Absprache einschicken.


----------



## Showa (18. Oktober 2014)

Das ist die Verbindungsstelle zwischen den Carbonrahmen und dem iscg, da dieser aus Alu ist. 

Das Thema war schonmal bei pinkbike.


----------



## githriz (18. Oktober 2014)

Das klingt interessant. Kannst du mir helfen das Thema bei PB zu finden?

Edit: Hab was gefunden, das klingt ja schonmal in etwa so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe:
Klick


----------



## ale2812 (18. Oktober 2014)

githriz schrieb:


> Das klingt interessant. Kannst du mir helfen das Thema bei PB zu finden?
> 
> Edit: Hab was gefunden, das klingt ja schonmal in etwa so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe:
> Klick


mhh cool, einer aus  dem pinkbike thread hat sein neues pro direkt so umgebaut - äußerst inspirierend:


----------



## Kharne (18. Oktober 2014)




----------



## zichl (18. Oktober 2014)

"Die Pedale sagen schon alles!"... könnte man sagen wenn man gehässig wäre. Die vorderen Schutzbleche sind ja noch irgendwie verständlich aber das hintere ist sooooo bääääh.


----------



## Boink (18. Oktober 2014)

Sieht nicht schlimm aus, wird sich halt der kleber zwischen alu und carbon gedehnt haben.. Fährst ja 1-Fach da wird das ding eh nicht belastet... Solange keine Hammerschmidt oder ne KeFü mit Taco angebaut werden soll würd ich mir keine Gedanken machen..


----------



## alex08 (18. Oktober 2014)

Schlimmer geht's nimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (18. Oktober 2014)

Ein Marshguard ist was geniales, aber das Teil vorne ist auch schon viel zu groß


----------



## Boink (18. Oktober 2014)

Naja man will ja seine Knieschoner sauberhalten


----------



## Swenio (18. Oktober 2014)

Fehlt nur noch der Gepäckträger... Donnerwetter !!! Und die Smartphone Halterung am Lenker ...


----------



## Showa (18. Oktober 2014)

@githriz , sorry war kurz raus aus dem Forum, aber wie ich sehe hast du es schon selbst gefunden.


----------



## cycophilipp (18. Oktober 2014)

Boink schrieb:


> Sieht nicht schlimm aus, wird sich halt der kleber zwischen alu und carbon gedehnt haben.. Fährst ja 1-Fach da wird das ding eh nicht belastet... Solange keine Hammerschmidt oder ne KeFü mit Taco angebaut werden soll würd ich mir keine Gedanken machen..



Sprach der Experte... nein ist nun wahrlich nicht schlimm, dass der Alueinsatz möglicherweise delaminiert und nun schön Feuchtigkeit und Dreck zwischen Insert und dem Carbon reinkriechen und drinnen Party feiern.


----------



## wellenmonster (18. Oktober 2014)

Die lange Wartezeit seit April hat sich gelohnt. Auch dass die Karre 2 Tage vor meinem Urlaub kam und ich nicht mehr fahren konnte, war sehr schmerzlich. Aber heute durfte ich endlich zur Jungfernfahrt auf die Hausrunde (35 km). 30er Blatt vorne drauf, die Schläuche raus (Hans Dampf, mit denen ich bisher sehr zufrieden war und ca. 300 gr. leichter sind, z. Z. nicht lieferbar), Klingel dran (ja, ich weiß, da scheiden sich die Geister) und das vom Climax empfohlene Schutzblech wurde auch schon heute geliefert.

Sehr gute und direkte Beschleunigung, prima Klettereigenschaften und vor allem top Landeeigenschaften nach kleineren Sprüngen auf meiner Hausrunde. Das Fahrwerk ist der Hammer! Gabel und Dämpfer überzeugen bisher sehr! Leider hatte ich nach 15 km ein Knarzen im Lenkkopf, was sich aber nach einem 5-minütigen Pläuschchen gelegt hat. Muss ich zum Café-Biker werden?

Ich bin auf meine morgige Tour mit den Jungs gespannt und freue mich auf nächsten Sonntag, wenn ich hoffentlich nach Winterberg zum Saisonfinale komme.

Beste Grüße aus Köln und dem Bergischen Land

(Ich bin sehr glücklich!)


----------



## Boink (18. Oktober 2014)

ICH schreib ja auch, dass ICH mir keine Gedanken machen würde WENN ICH 1-Fach fahren würde... Muss YT was dazu sagen wenn sie den Rahmen in den Händen halten..


----------



## Boink (18. Oktober 2014)

Bzw. hat YT ja bei anderen was dazu gesagt..

2) Cracking around the BB: This is only an optical issue. The BB housing is made of aluminium and the frame around is made of carbon fibre. When the frame flexes while riding, the paint to crack on the edge between aluminium and carbon resulting in the impression that the frame-material cracks

hat der betroffene aber schon selbst auf PB gefunden..

Geht halt net immer vom schlimmsten aus, es ist ein Sportgerät da kann immer was kaputt gehen... notfalls hat er ja 4 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen...


----------



## Climax_66 (19. Oktober 2014)

wellenmonster schrieb:


> Die lange Wartezeit seit April hat sich gelohnt. Auch dass die Karre 2 Tage vor meinem Urlaub kam und ich nicht mehr fahren konnte, war sehr schmerzlich. Aber heute durfte ich endlich zur Jungfernfahrt auf die Hausrunde (35 km). 30er Blatt vorne drauf, die Schläuche raus (Hans Dampf, mit denen ich bisher sehr zufrieden war und ca. 300 gr. leichter sind, z. Z. nicht lieferbar), Klingel dran (ja, ich weiß, da scheiden sich die Geister) und das vom Climax empfohlene Schutzblech wurde auch schon heute geliefert.
> 
> Sehr gute und direkte Beschleunigung, prima Klettereigenschaften und vor allem top Landeeigenschaften nach kleineren Sprüngen auf meiner Hausrunde. Das Fahrwerk ist der Hammer! Gabel und Dämpfer überzeugen bisher sehr! Leider hatte ich nach 15 km ein Knarzen im Lenkkopf, was sich aber nach einem 5-minütigen Pläuschchen gelegt hat. Muss ich zum Café-Biker werden?
> 
> ...


Ein infizierter...... 
Mit den Reifen bei dem tiefen Boden zur Zeit , ob das Laune macht in Winterberg.   Der Hans Dampf geht zwar gut im trockenen  aber bei dem aufgeweichten Boden ist der schnell an seine Grenzen in der Jahreszeit kann ich nur mit Groben Gummis noch Laune haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (19. Oktober 2014)

ale2812 schrieb:


> mhh cool, einer aus  dem pinkbike thread hat sein neues pro direkt so umgebaut - äußerst inspirierend:


Kann das ma einer löschen, das ist ja schon eine Vergewaltigung, da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs, von artgerechter Haltung kann man da nicht mehr ausgehen.  Nach dem Gummis vom Gabelholm und Dämpfer zu urteilen hätte es ein 100mm Hardtail auch getan.


----------



## wellenmonster (19. Oktober 2014)

Hi Climax,

danke für die Einschätzung. Was für Reifen hast Du denn für den Winter geplant? Und wie hast Du Dein Mudguard befestigt? Unter der Gabelbrücke habe ich eigentlich zu wenig Platz und die Gabelrohre werden recht stark beschmutzt. Auf Deinen Fotos sieht es so aus, als ob Du es darüber gelegt hast?

So, ich muss jetzt in den Wald, die Ziege ausführen! - Ich freu' mich!


----------



## Climax_66 (19. Oktober 2014)

wellenmonster schrieb:


> Hi Climax,
> 
> danke für die Einschätzung. Was für Reifen hast Du denn für den Winter geplant? Und wie hast Du Dein Mudguard befestigt? Unter der Gabelbrücke habe ich eigentlich zu wenig Platz und die Gabelrohre werden recht stark beschmutzt. Auf Deinen Fotos sieht es so aus, als ob Du es darüber gelegt hast?
> 
> So, ich muss jetzt in den Wald, die Ziege ausführen! - Ich freu' mich!


Auf den Hometrail muss ich jetzt auch noch.... Zur Zeit fahr ich mit meinem Slayer weil ich da noch einiges an Reifenauswahl habe, fahr vorne jetzt Dirty Dan und hinten den Hans Dampf Trail Star also der normal vorne läuft. Ging sehr gut die Kombi,  der Dirty Dan Vertstar hat mehr Grip als der Muddy Mary im nassen und rollt gefühlt besser trotz der langen Stollen.	Das Platzproblem liegt am Mavic Reifen der baut höher als andere.


----------



## wellenmonster (19. Oktober 2014)

Knarzen im Lenkkopf ist nicht wieder aufgetreten und das Rad macht richtig Spaß. Die Idee mit dem Café-Biken hat mir aber dennoch gut gefallen


----------



## lakay (19. Oktober 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Unbedenklich sieht das aber nicht aus.  Bei Rocky Mountain gibts bei sowas gleich ein neuen Rahmen, bin gespannt wie sich YT jetzt verhält.


Ich hab den auch bei mir, Laut YT  ist das nur ein Lackriss. Wurde in Taiwan angeblich ausgiebig getestet und sind dann zum Erkenntnis gekommmen, dass es nur ein Lackriss ist. Das ist normal.


----------



## Climax_66 (19. Oktober 2014)

lakay schrieb:


> Ich hab den auch bei mir, Laut YT  ist das nur ein Lackriss. Wurde in Taiwan angeblich ausgiebig getestet und sind dann zum Erkenntnis gekommmen, dass es nur ein Lackriss ist. Das ist normal.


Wenns kein Haarriss im Material/ Naht ist, ist ja schon mal gut aber trotzdem unschön, wenn man es getestet hat warum hat man dann die Erkentnis nicht in die Entwiklung einfließen lassen und was gegen den Lackriß unternommen , weicheren Lackmichung  oder sonstiges. Also heißt bisschen Spachteln und Pinseln und hoffen das es hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (19. Oktober 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Wenns kein Haarriss im Material/ Naht ist, ist ja schon mal gut aber trotzdem unschön, wenn man es getestet hat warum hat man dann die Erkentnis nicht in die Entwiklung einfließen lassen und was gegen den Lackriß unternommen , weicheren Lackmichung  oder sonstiges. Also heißt bisschen Spachteln und Pinseln und hoffen das es hält.


Weichere Lackmischung würde yt so oder so gut tun. Mein wicked hat auch sofort Lackplatzer, da würde ein weicherer Lack such viel nützen.


----------



## willi20 (19. Oktober 2014)

@lakay
du bist manchmal am Semmering, so wie heute auch(zumindest denke ich das du es warst). Aber von deiner fahrweise kann keine große Beanspruchung am Rahmen entstehen. Daher würd ich mich über die Haltbarkeit bei dir keine gedanken machen.


----------



## zichl (19. Oktober 2014)

willi20 schrieb:


> @lakay
> du bist manchmal am Semmering, so wie heute auch(zumindest denke ich das du es warst). Aber von deiner fahrweise kann keine große Beanspruchung am Rahmen entstehen. Daher würd ich mich über die Haltbarkeit bei dir keine gedanken machen.


Unnötig...


----------



## Boink (19. Oktober 2014)

willi20 schrieb:


> @lakay
> du bist manchmal am Semmering, so wie heute auch(zumindest denke ich das du es warst). Aber von deiner fahrweise kann keine große Beanspruchung am Rahmen entstehen. Daher würd ich mich über die Haltbarkeit bei dir keine gedanken machen.


----------



## Haukejunior (19. Oktober 2014)

@willi20 du wirst es nie schaffen


----------



## willi20 (20. Oktober 2014)

Sorry, war echt blöd ausgedrückt!

Das sollte kein Angriff auf jemanden sein. Jeder hat Spaß, ganz egal wie man fährt. Bin selber ja kein schneller Fahrer.

Ich meinte eigentlich, das manche ihre Bikes, halt anders belasten. Hab schon oft, Enduropiloten gesehen wo ich mir dachte: Alter Schwede, die Bikes müssen Ordentlich was Aushalten.


----------



## Mürre (20. Oktober 2014)

*Ja unglücklich ausgedrückt!*


----------



## impressive (20. Oktober 2014)

Meine Ziege war Freitag und Sonntag ordentlich unterwegs,

läuft wirklich super, einfach wunderbar 

Lediglich die Griffe und die Bremsen (Avid 9 Trail, die liegen bei mir noch rum) werden noch getauscht.


----------



## bansaiman (20. Oktober 2014)

Mann mann.
Dieses Rad ist zu verführerisch. ...ich sollte alle Homepages mit dem schlagwort yt capra in meinem browser sperren,  sonst passiert meinem rad noch ein Unglück und es wird zur adoption freigegeben ;-)


----------



## Showa (20. Oktober 2014)

@bansaiman, Bonn ist ja jetzt nicht so weit weg. Ich biete dir an bei mir mal probe zu fahren. Einen Termin werden wir schon finden. ;-)

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## impressive (20. Oktober 2014)

Showa schrieb:


> @bansaiman, Bonn ist ja jetzt nicht so weit weg. Ich biete dir an bei mir mal probe zu fahren. Einen Termin werden wir schon finden. ;-)
> 
> LG




glaub nicht dass er das will 

da wird nur die Adoption beschlossen


----------



## bansaiman (20. Oktober 2014)

Showa schrieb:


> @bansaiman, Bonn ist ja jetzt nicht so weit weg. Ich biete dir an bei mir mal probe zu fahren. Einen Termin werden wir schon finden. ;-)
> 
> LG



natürlich will ich trotzdem 
wann könntest du denn?
wochentage und auch vormittags ginge, da ich immer mal Pausen habe.
welche größe fährst du? ich müsste wohl M und L ausprobieren


----------



## Showa (20. Oktober 2014)

@bansaiman , hast ne pn.

Resistance is futile, from this time forward you will ride CAPRA.


----------



## impressive (20. Oktober 2014)

Hab ein kleines Problem mit meiner 1x11 Schaltung.

Während der Fahrt bring ich den größten Gang nicht rein, Kette rasselt aber schalten tut nix.

wenn ich das Bike in den Montageständer hänge läufts 1a und der Gang geht ohne Probleme rein. (Und raus)

hab mit der Zugspannung etwas gespielt aber keine Verbesserung hinbekommen.

Hat jemand nen Tipp für mich ?


----------



## hubsi89 (20. Oktober 2014)

Schaltauge krumm? Kontrolliere ev auch den abstand von schaltwerk (ritzel) zu kleinstem blatt der kassette. Und vor allem ob der anschlag passt (L H schrauben). Sonst noch ideen?


----------



## Kharne (20. Oktober 2014)

Kette zu kurz. Lass ma die Luft ausm Federbein und komprimier das Fahrwerk komplett, während du auf dem größten Ritzel bist.


----------



## impressive (20. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Kette zu kurz. Lass ma die Luft ausm Federbein und komprimier das Fahrwerk komplett, während du auf dem größten Ritzel bist.



Was soll dann passieren?


----------



## Kharne (20. Oktober 2014)

Der Käfig kommt an den Anschlag und kann nicht weiter. Dann kann das nicht schalten. Und bergab reißt es dir u.U. das Schaltwerk samt Schaltauge ab.


----------



## impressive (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich schau's mir morgen mal an,
Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (20. Oktober 2014)

könnte irgendein dicker sitz- oder kettenstrebenschutz die kette blockieren? eben nur dann, wenn der hinterbau belastet ist?


----------



## impressive (21. Oktober 2014)

ale2812 schrieb:


> könnte irgendein dicker sitz- oder kettenstrebenschutz die kette blockieren? eben nur dann, wenn der hinterbau belastet ist?



das kann ich auschließen


----------



## impressive (21. Oktober 2014)

Habs gefunden!

Es war nur der Anschlag. Entschuldigt die Aufregung. Anscheinend haben meine 85Kilo auch da minimalen Einfluss.

ein kleiner Dreh und schon gings, im Montageständer ist mir das nicht aufgefallen.

Danke für eure Tipps


----------



## githriz (22. Oktober 2014)

githriz schrieb:


> Naja, um beurteilen zu können ob das wirklich problematisch oder eher kosmetisch ist, müsste man wissen wie das Gehäuse einlaminiert ist.
> Daher meine Frage, ob da jemand schon Erfahrungen gesammelt hat.
> Ich werde mich am Montag mit YT in Verbindung setzen und dann hier berichten, sobald ich genaueres weiß.
> Aber da die Forchheimer in der Regel einen guten Service bieten, bin ich da recht entspannt.



Abschliessend die Aussage von YT zu dem Riss: dieser ist völlig unbedenklich, entsteht durch minimalen Flex zwischen Aluhülse und Laminat und ist nur im Lack. Besonders bei den Pro Modellen, da der weisse Lack mehr Schichten benötigt und dadurch anfälliger wird.

Mich persönlich stört es nicht weiter, die Stelle ist hinter dem Kettenblatt eh kaum sichtbar.


----------



## bansaiman (22. Oktober 2014)

Passiert das dann bei den edelherstellern auch oder verwenden die einen besseren lack oder vermeiden einfach die lackierung einer solchen Stelle?


----------



## fone (22. Oktober 2014)

ist der erste carbonrahmen von yt, da kommt sowas wahrscheinlich einfach mal vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## githriz (22. Oktober 2014)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Passiert das dann bei den edelherstellern auch oder verwenden die einen besseren lack oder vermeiden einfach die lackierung einer solchen Stelle?



Wie das andere Hersteller lösen, kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, aber ich hab von YT die Info, dass sie in Zukunft die ISCG Aufnahme nicht mehr lackieren.


----------



## ale2812 (22. Oktober 2014)

was für einen kassettenabzieher brauch man denn eigtl für 11fach bei den e13 LRS bzw. dem xd driver?


----------



## Der böse Wolf (22. Oktober 2014)

Kassettenabzieher ist der gleiche wie ich bei 10fach bzw. 9fach.


----------



## Capra-Palatina (23. Oktober 2014)

~800km Abfahrten und Anstiege was die Ostflanke vom Pfälzerwald so hergibt bei ca 75kg mit Rucksack etc...
Nach ausgiebigem Putzen und extra peniblem Gucken "NIX!!! ... keine Risse!", und ich hab meine Ziege schon seit Anfang Juli! Auch solche gibt´s. Soll nur heissen das Ihr bitte nicht alle schlecht redet.
Ich steh dazu ... "Das beste Bike IN dem ich je gesessen war!"

( ... und, ich war auf dem Conway-Testival!)


----------



## bansaiman (23. Oktober 2014)

Capra-Palatina schrieb:


> ~800km Abfahrten und Anstiege was die Ostflanke vom Pfälzerwald so hergibt bei ca 75kg mit Rucksack etc...
> Nach ausgiebigem Putzen und extra peniblem Gucken "NIX!!! ... keine Risse!", und ich hab meine Ziege schon seit Anfang Juli! Auch solche gibt´s. Soll nur heissen das Ihr bitte nicht alle schlecht redet.
> Ich steh dazu ... "Das beste Bike IN dem ich je gesessen war!"
> 
> ( ... und, ich war auf dem Conway-Testival!)




Sprich, du hast das Conway enduro probefahren können und das capra ist besser?  ;-)


----------



## Capra-Palatina (23. Oktober 2014)

Ja, bin das Conway WME in 3 Varianten gefahren (wirklich sehr beeindruckendes Bike). Allerdings in sehr kurzer Zeit mit verschiedenen Ausstattungen. So richtig Vergleichen war da schwer.
Auf dem Capra fühle ich mich wohler.


----------



## bansaiman (23. Oktober 2014)

Also Wleten liegen nicht dazwischen sondern es war dein Popometer ;-) ?


----------



## Capra-Palatina (23. Oktober 2014)

Genau so!


----------



## bansaiman (23. Oktober 2014)

Ach genau, was ich noch fragen wollte, da der Kollege, der mir das netterweise angeboten hat, doch ne gute strecke weg ist..leider:

Ist hier jemand aus der direkten Nähe von Bonn oder Köln mit nem Bock in M oder L?


----------



## hülemüll (23. Oktober 2014)

bansaiman schrieb:


> ...Ist hier jemand aus der direkten Nähe von Bonn oder Köln mit nem Bock in M oder L?



Die gleiche Frage möchte ich für Hannover/Hamburg stellen. Probesitzen interessiert mich brennend...  idealerweise im Deister. Alles andere wäre mir aber auch recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (24. Oktober 2014)

Schon gesehen? Dem Rampage Sieger sein neues Trailmoped. 2015er Design?


----------



## mdk187? (24. Oktober 2014)

Ui, da kann man schwach werden


----------



## Thiel (24. Oktober 2014)

Das sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## Capra-Palatina (25. Oktober 2014)

Aber schöne schwarze Bikes gibt´s schon ne Menge. Schöne weiße nur sehr wenig! 

... oder ist das für Fahrer mit Goldkettchen und Boar Ey???
... son 50Cent-Rapper hat´n Bikini im nächsten Video drauf am Rumräkeln???
... Capra für den Golfplatz???
... Ziege für vor die Eisdiele???
... aber nur auf´m Fahrradträger am Cayenne, sonst könnt´s dreckich werden???
... Tuningschlamm aus der Dose???
... keine Reverb, dafür´n Muschisattel???

Geschmackssache!
Zum Glück!
Mein´s isses nicht.


----------



## githriz (25. Oktober 2014)

Google mal Andreu Lacondeguy, das ist der Besitzer des schwarzen Capras. 
Man munkelt, dass er schon ein paar Skills hat


----------



## Climax_66 (25. Oktober 2014)

Der Rahmen ist der gleiche, alles andere ist austauschbar  also auch nix anderes. Warum auch wir sind doch zufrieden so wie es ist.


----------



## Salzstängeli (25. Oktober 2014)

Weiss macht alles schwerer weil man dicker lackieren muss damit der Anstrich deckend ist. So ist schon ein weisser Lenker schwerer wie ein schwarzer.
Für mich darf also alles schön schwarz bzw. dunkel sein.


----------



## Salzstängeli (25. Oktober 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Schon gesehen? Dem Rampage Sieger sein neues Trailmoped. 2015er Design?



Eventuell bringen sie 2015 die Version, welche sie schon bei der Vorstellung zeigten:


----------



## Climax_66 (25. Oktober 2014)

Also dies würde mich bisschen ärgern, fand das dies die Beste Farbkombi ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (25. Oktober 2014)

Finde die des aktuellen einsteigsmodells am besten ;-) Schwarz mit roten Decals.... man kann ja auch die Farbe mit SChutzfolie in Wunschefarbe überkleben.... gibt´s sowas überhaupt?


----------



## bs99 (25. Oktober 2014)

Interessant dass er den normalen Monarch+ fährt, nicht den Debon Air.


----------



## Climax_66 (25. Oktober 2014)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Finde die des aktuellen einsteigsmodells am besten ;-) Schwarz mit roten Decals.... man kann ja auch die Farbe mit SChutzfolie in Wunschefarbe überkleben.... gibt´s sowas überhaupt?


Viel Spaß beim fummeln und dann siehts aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt. Da gibts professionelle mit eigenem Verfahren sieht superklasse aus, Airbrush Design usw. ohne Vorstellungslimit, kommt Demnächst auch ein Bericht in der Bike Presse mein ich, einziger Haken der Preis der ist 4-stellig.


----------



## bansaiman (25. Oktober 2014)

Debon air Debon air  Ich hätte gerne einen Dämpfer wie den Kirk nur in zuverlässig ;-)


----------



## laimer83 (25. Oktober 2014)

Kurze Frage: Hat jemand beim Comp1 das 30er RF Narrow Wide Kettenblatt angeschraubt (jetzt kommt's) und kann man dabei die alten KB Schrauben verwenden. Laut BC hat das 30t Blatt ein Gewinde (>= 32t wohl nicht)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...tt-4-Arm-104mm-Lochkreis-9-10-11-fach-p36603/

Danke für eure Antwort


----------



## zichl (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab das bei meinem Wicked gemacht und ja da kannst du die alte Kettenblattschraube nutzen. Die Mutter brauchst du aber nicht mehr da im 30er Kettenblatt eben das besagte Gewinde vorhanden ist. Das kommt daher dass das 30er KB breiter ist, wegen der Abstandshalter, und deswegen ein Gewinde vorhanden sein kann. Die Abstandhalter sind deswegen angefräst weil sonst die Kette am Spider der Kurbel schleifen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco2 (27. Oktober 2014)

Hi ihr!

gibt es jemanden in München, der mich mal kurz sein Capra ausprobieren lässt?

Draufsetzen und drei Meter rollen würden schon reichen.


----------



## fiddy90 (27. Oktober 2014)

hülemüll schrieb:


> Die gleiche Frage möchte ich für Hannover/Hamburg stellen. Probesitzen interessiert mich brennend...  idealerweise im Deister. Alles andere wäre mir aber auch recht.



Hey, ich bin am Samstag von ca 11-14 uhr im Deister mit dem Capra Pro in L. Probesitzen wäre kein Problem. melde dich einfach bei mir


----------



## dario88 (28. Oktober 2014)

gibts jetzt schon infos über die 2015 modelle? yt ist bisschen hintendran oder?


----------



## ale2812 (28. Oktober 2014)

warum fängt deine 2015er saison morgen an? 


ich finde es viel schlimmer, dass es ein trend geworden ist, direkt im spätsommer (nur eurobike?!) mit dem vertrieb der neuen modelle zu beginnen.


----------



## dario88 (28. Oktober 2014)

nein - du hast vollkommen recht.. gerade weil alle anderen schon die neuen bikes drinnen haben, erwartet man das 
prinzipiell würde ich das capro pro so wie es ist bestellen, aber bei der farbe hängt es so bisschen.


----------



## JC1300 (28. Oktober 2014)

dario88 schrieb:


> gibts jetzt schon infos über die 2015 modelle? yt ist bisschen hintendran oder?



Soll im Januar bekannt gegeben werden.


----------



## impressive (29. Oktober 2014)

zur Pike und Monarch

Mich würde mal interessieren mit Welchem Druck ihr Gabel+Dämpfer fahrt und 
mit wievielen Klicks ihr unterwegs seid?


----------



## ale2812 (29. Oktober 2014)

das würde mich auch interessieren!

71 kg nackt
65 psi + 2 token in der pike, lsc 4 clicks von offen, lsr 8 clicks von offen
160 psi im monarch (einsatz: tour), rebound momentan komplett offen. grip verlust nicht vorhanden. habe den eindruck mit zunahme der rebound-dämpfung spricht der hinterbau schlechter an (katapuliert einen bei größeren unebenheiten aus dem sattel (bergauf)).

fahre mein fahrwerk immer komplett offen.

werde nächstes mal höhere drücke im monarch ausprobieren.


----------



## Straightflush (30. Oktober 2014)

kurze Info, wiel ich gestern mit YT telefoniert habe.

Mein Capra pro, welches KW 50 kommen soll (und alle anderen die ab diesem Zeitpunkt fertig werden) hat die 2015er Teile, sofern es  Änderungen gab, bereits verbaut. Auch die Bremse ist bereits die Guide.

Eine Frage hab ich noch zur Übersetzung der X01: Ich schwanke ziwschen 28 und 30 Zähnen vorne. Da ich viel in den Alpen fahre, in denen es echt fiese Rampen gibt (Gorialm!), tendiere ich aus kraftgründen ja fast zu 28 Zähnen. Allerdings ist der Verlust in der Übersetzung in für die Endgeschwindigkeit überproportional hoch...
Den Einfluß von der Geometrie und der Reifengröße (komme von 26 Zoll) kann ich leider nicht abschätzen. Was meint ihr. Komm ich mit dem 30er auch die steilen Rampen hoch? Hätte den Vorteil, das sich den Spider drauflassen und für die Isarrunden bzw. flachen Konditionsetappen einfach das 32er schnell einbauen kann.


----------



## mdk187? (30. Oktober 2014)

Also ich habe von 26 => 27,5 keinen großen Unterschied gemerkt. Aber als ich wieder mal eine Runde mit meinem alten 26" Enduro gedreht habe, den Unterschied habe ich deutlich gemerkt. 27,5" ist mir persönlich lieber.

Ritzel: das kommt auf den Bums in deinen Beinen an. Ich bin mit 30 im hügeligen Spessart bestens bedient. Die Alpentouren gingen damit auch (1700hm) aber danach war ich platt.
Probier's doch einfach erst mal mit dem 30er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## githriz (30. Oktober 2014)

Du kannst auch den Spider der XX1 Kurbel verwenden, dann hast du beides, 28er Kettenblatt und schnelle Wechselmöglichkeit.
Hier im Thread steht irgendwo die Aussage, dass dann die Kettenlinie nicht mehr stimmen würde, im Forum steht dagegen an anderer Stelle, dass es problemlos möglich sei und die Spider bis auf den LK identisch wären.

Mir persönlich reicht das 32er, aber ich wohne auch nicht in den Alpen. 
Mein Problem mit dem Kettenblatt ist der riesige Verschleiss, daher werde ich bald mal eine der Alternative testen.
Mit einem 28er Blatt müsste der Verschleiss noch höher sein.


----------



## wartool (30. Oktober 2014)

wie wäre es hier weiter zu diskutieren?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/yt-industries-capra-27-5.732961/


----------



## Straightflush (30. Oktober 2014)

wartool schrieb:


> wie wäre es hier weiter zu diskutieren?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/yt-industries-capra-27-5.732961/


Der Sinn erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich, aber sei's drum 
Falls trotzdem jemand hier noch mal über das Thema 28 Zähne stolpert:
xx1 Spider auf X11 Kurbel geht und damit auch 28 Zähne, sofern man den Spider wechselt, oder ein Spiderlessblatt z.B. von absolute black.
Das Einzige wobei man bei der Sache aufpassen muss, ist das Innenlager. BB30 und GPX haben andere Kettenlinien.

Damit ist das Thema für mich auch erledigt.


----------



## bansaiman (30. Oktober 2014)

githriz schrieb:


> Du kannst auch den Spider der XX1 Kurbel verwenden, dann hast du beides, 28er Kettenblatt und schnelle Wechselmöglichkeit.
> Hier im Thread steht irgendwo die Aussage, dass dann die Kettenlinie nicht mehr stimmen würde, im Forum steht dagegen an anderer Stelle, dass es problemlos möglich sei und die Spider bis auf den LK identisch wären.
> 
> Mir persönlich reicht das 32er, aber ich wohne auch nicht in den Alpen.
> ...




hope oder race face soll recht lange halten... weiß nur nicht, welches von beiden ;-)


----------



## Climax_66 (30. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Climax_66 (30. Oktober 2014)

wartool schrieb:


> wie wäre es hier weiter zu diskutieren?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/yt-industries-capra-27-5.732961/


----------



## marco2 (30. Oktober 2014)

Hi, da sich noch niemand gemeldet hat, starte ich noch einen 2. Versuch:

gibt es jemanden in München, der mich mal kurz sein Capra ausprobieren lässt?

Draufsetzen und drei Meter rollen würden schon reichen, um die richtige Größe zu finden.


----------



## wellenmonster (31. Oktober 2014)

...möchte auch mal bergauf aus dem Sattel katapultiert werden!


----------



## ale2812 (31. Oktober 2014)

Erzähl doch noch ein bisschen von deinem urlaub - ist ähnlich sinnspendend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hanno_wolf (1. November 2014)

Hi


Straightflush schrieb:


> Der Sinn erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich, aber sei's drum
> Falls trotzdem jemand hier noch mal über das Thema 28 Zähne stolpert:
> xx1 Spider auf X11 Kurbel geht und damit auch 28 Zähne, sofern man den Spider wechselt, oder ein Spiderlessblatt z.B. von absolute black.
> Das Einzige wobei man bei der Sache aufpassen muss, ist das Innenlager. BB30 und GPX haben andere Kettenlinien.
> ...



Hi!
Ich habe heute probiert eine xx1 gxp-Spider am Pro (x01-Kurbel zu montieren, um ein 28er Kettenblatt zu fahren. Die passt auf jeden Fall wegen der Kettenlinie nicht. Das Blatt ist zu nahe am Rahmen (lt. YT soll eine gxp Kurbel verbaut sein)
Weiß jemand, ob die bb30 spider passt?
Ich bin ein sehr schwacher bergauffahrer, aber hab zu meiner Verwunderung mit dem 32er Blatt kein Problem gehabt! Super Bike!!


----------



## alex08 (1. November 2014)

hanno_wolf schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Hi!
> ...


Es ist eine BB39 Kurbel verbaut und kein GXP


----------



## alex08 (1. November 2014)

alex08 schrieb:


> Es ist eine BB39 Kurbel verbaut und kein GXP


Natürlich BB30


----------



## hanno_wolf (2. November 2014)

Danke! Das erklärt alles. 
Hab gedacht, ich kann mich an die YT-Angaben verlassen


----------



## scottfreakx (2. November 2014)

BB30 und GXP schliest sich ja nicht aus..


----------



## hanno_wolf (2. November 2014)

scottfreakx schrieb:


> BB30 und GXP schliest sich ja nicht aus..


Ich sollte mich einmal bei den ganzen neuen Standards einlesen, bevor ich superschlau mitrede;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_rm7 (11. November 2014)

Hallo
hätte interesse an dem capra comp. nun weiß ich leider nicht bis zu welchem gewicht es ausgelegt ist. habe bei yt nachgefragt und die meinten das die federelemente eher schlapp machen wie der rahmen. weiß evtl. einer von euch wieviel die pike und der monarch aushalten? Bzw. das bike?

Gruß Lukas


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. November 2014)

rocky_rm7 schrieb:


> Hallo
> hätte interesse an dem capra comp. nun weiß ich leider nicht bis zu welchem gewicht es ausgelegt ist. habe bei yt nachgefragt und die meinten das die federelemente eher schlapp machen wie der rahmen. weiß evtl. einer von euch wieviel die pike und der monarch aushalten? Bzw. das bike?
> 
> Gruß Lukas


Neuling?


----------



## rocky_rm7 (11. November 2014)

in diesem thread ja.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. November 2014)

federelemente sind i. R. für Biker über 100kg ausgelegt und gehen auch bei einem Durchschlag nicht kaputt.
du bist von yt irgendwie nicht wirklich beraten worden.
allerdings solltest du dir auch mal gedanken machen über dass was du wissen willst
so allgemeine fragen wie "was halten federelemente oder ein rahmen aus" sind nix sagend und führen auch zu einer nix sageneden antwort..


----------



## steggle (12. November 2014)

Moin!
Sind eigentlich schon Capras mit 2015er Teilen ausgeliefert worden??


----------



## rocky_rm7 (12. November 2014)

also ich weiß das die pike einiges aushält und der monarch auch aber ich wollte allgemein wissen für wieviel kg die federelemente zugelassen sind und mich würde das bei dem rahmen auch interessieren. es muss ja ein maximum geben wo die teile an ihre grenzen kommen.


----------



## Thiel (12. November 2014)

Hallo,

es kommt ja auch darauf an, was man damit fährt und wie. Deswegen sind Angaben bzg des Max. Gewicht schwierig.
Als erstes sinds aber oft die Laufräder. Schau mal beim Hersteller dieser nach, ob du eine max. Angabe findest. 

Bei der Pike liegt der max. Druck bei 148 PSI und der empfohlene Druck für Fahrer von 90-99 kg 85-95 PSI - bei der Solo Air und vermutlich 650B siehe:
https://www.sram.com/sites/default/..._a_rockshox_oil_air_and_coil_chart_2014_0.pdf

Für Dämpfer gibt es keine Tabelle, weil der Druck auch von der Anlenkung des Rahmensabhängig ist, sowie der Einbaulänge. Stichwort Übersetzung. Es gibt dort einfach unendlich viele Kombinationen. Der Maxdruck liegt in der Regel bei 250-275 PSI. Jedenfalls habe ich das schon bei diversen Rock Shox Dämpfern gesehen (steht drauf). Bei anderen Herstellern sollte es sich ähnlich verhalten.

Generell kann es schon ab 100kg schwierig werden, die Federelemente vernünftig abzustimmen. Identisch gute Ergebnisse wie zB bei einem 75kg Fahrer, sind dann schon nicht immer möglich, da die Einstellbereiche von Zug- und Druckstufen keinen unendlich großen Bereich haben. 
Tipp: Federweg geteilt durch den Dämpferhub = Übersetzungsverhältnis. Geht dieser Wert auf 2,7 - 3 zu, würde ich vor dem Kauf in Erfahrung bringen, ob ein ähnlich schwerer Fahrer keine Probleme hat.


----------



## Kharne (12. November 2014)

Die Mavic Laufräder kannst du bei deinem Gewicht und angemessener Fahrweise jedenfalls knicken.


----------



## rocky_rm7 (12. November 2014)

yt hat mir nocheinmal bezüglich der federelemente geschrieben. die meinen das sie bei sram angerufen haben und die versichert haben das alle federelemente bis 120kg ausgerichtet sind.


----------



## rocky_rm7 (12. November 2014)

sind am capra comp nicht die e13 laufräder drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swenio (12. November 2014)

jepp... so isses... nach meinen Erfahrungen unkaputtbar (u.a. Bikepark, sehr ruppiges Gelände, Stock und Stein etc.) ... 

Kampfgewicht inkl. Rucksack ca. 95 Kg...


----------



## rocky_rm7 (12. November 2014)

na dann ist ha alles im grünen bereich. werd mir das capra jetzt auf jedenfall bestellen. nur bin ich noch am überlegen welches von den beiden comps sehen ja beide ziemlich schick aus. aber glaub das comp 2 hat eine 2fach schaltung.


----------



## Showa (12. November 2014)

Ja, das Comp 2 hat 2X10 Das Comp1 1X11 , der Rest ist absolut identisch.


----------



## gernotkrinner (12. November 2014)

Das Comp1ist grün... ;-)


----------



## rocky_rm7 (12. November 2014)

das grüne sieht natürlich am besten aus.


----------



## Kharne (12. November 2014)

Swenio schrieb:


> jepp... so isses... nach meinen Erfahrungen unkaputtbar (u.a. Bikepark, sehr ruppiges Gelände, Stock und Stein etc.) ...
> 
> Kampfgewicht inkl. Rucksack ca. 95 Kg...



Alles vom Fahrstil abhängig


----------



## dario88 (12. November 2014)

was meint ihr? bin am schwanken zwischen dem pro und comp 1. sind die mavic crossmax denn schlechter als die e 13 ?
das rs fahrwerk ist zwar geil, aber 500€ für bos würden mich schon reizen ^^


----------



## githriz (12. November 2014)

Ich hab die Mavic Crossmax direkt verkauft und mir für die Kohle einen gescheiten LRS gebaut.
Und für einen Carbon Lenker hat es auch noch gereicht


----------



## wellenmonster (13. November 2014)

dario88 schrieb:


> was meint ihr? bin am schwanken zwischen dem pro und comp 1. sind die mavic crossmax denn schlechter als die e 13 ?
> das rs fahrwerk ist zwar geil, aber 500€ für bos würden mich schon reizen ^^



Einige meiner Kumpels und ich fahren teilweise seit 5 Jahre die Crossmax SX, mit denen wir sehr zufrieden sind und auch den einen oder anderen Tag im Bikepark problemlos überstanden haben. Seit 200 km und 4 Wochen bin ich mit meinem Capra Pro sehr glücklich. Allerdings ist der Hinterreifen bei Feuchtigkeit selbst auf Asphalt äußerst rutschig. Der vordere ist recht schwer und hat einen hohen Rollwiderstand (wenn man der "Bike" Glauben schenken darf). Daher sind die Reifen nach 2 Touren wieder runter. 

Die BOS-Aggregate machen super viel Spaß und optisch passen die gelben Felgen m. E. nach sehr gut zum Rest des bikes. Daher würde ich immer wieder das Pro wählen. 

Aber alles Geschmacksache - viel Spaß bei der Entscheidung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (13. November 2014)

Gibt es jemanden aus Zürich oder der Region, der ein Capra Pro besitzt und das ich mir mal anschauen könnte? Ich überlege mir eins zuzulegen, wollte es jedoch vorher gerne mal in echt und bunt sehen.


----------



## turbo-555 (13. November 2014)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Gibt es jemanden aus Zürich oder der Region, der ein Capra Pro besitzt und das ich mir mal anschauen könnte? Ich überlege mir eins zuzulegen, wollte es jedoch vorher gerne mal in echt und bunt sehen.



Hi,

Ich komme aus Aarau und Ich habe eine Capra Pro...


----------



## blende13 (5. Dezember 2014)

@turbo-555 
Komme aus Frick und bin auch am Capra interessiert.
Welche Rahmengrösse hast du, wie gross bist du?
Wäre ein Probesitzen möglich.
Gruss und danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## Living (5. Dezember 2014)

Würde mal gerne ne Meinung zu 189cm Körpergröße und Rahmengröße M haben. Fährt das jemand?


----------



## ale2812 (5. Dezember 2014)

natürlich nicht....!


----------



## san_andreas (5. Dezember 2014)

Wie kommt man auch auf 1,89 und M ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (5. Dezember 2014)

189 und L ist schon grenzwertig


----------



## TomatoAc (6. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht hat er ja einen Körper wie eine Giraffe... dann könnte das durchaus Sinn machen


----------



## capracer (7. Dezember 2014)

steggle schrieb:


> Moin!
> Sind eigentlich schon Capras mit 2015er Teilen ausgeliefert worden??


Jepp, aber bisher unterscheidet es sich lediglich in der Bremse. Hab mein Pro letzte Woche bekommen mit ner Guide RSC. Steht aber komischerweise noch nichts auf der Homepage.


----------



## Living (9. Dezember 2014)

Also wenn ich die Dimensionen meines jetzigen Bikes gegen das Capra in M sehe ist das echt fast identisch....


----------



## dario88 (9. Dezember 2014)

haha schöne ironie


----------



## Kharne (9. Dezember 2014)

Viel zu langes Sitzrohr bei zu kurzem Reach, kombiniert mit reichlich steilem LW vs. flacher LW bei gescheitem Reach/Sitzrohrverhältnis nennst du ähnlich?


----------



## san_andreas (9. Dezember 2014)

Gut zusammengefasst !


----------



## Kharne (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich hatte die Marathonbikekettenstreben vergessen


----------



## Climax_66 (9. Dezember 2014)

Allein von den lackierten Heizungsrohre bei Cube mal abgesehen verbietet sich ein Vergleich.


----------



## QLF-Tal-Biker (9. Dezember 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QLF-Tal-Biker (9. Dezember 2014)

...gerade einen freundlichen Hinweis zu bekommen! Danke Ruhrblick!


----------



## Mike1982 (13. Dezember 2014)

Servus hab n paar fragen an alle ziegenhalter was für ne Größe empfehlt ihr bei 185 cm Körpergröße?  Hat jemand beim comp1 ne 2 fach Kurbel verbaut?  Weiß jemand mit was für Parts des comp 1 gerade aktuell geliefert wird?  Meint ihr es rentiert sich auf die 15 er Modelle zu warten Find des grün sooooo geil ;-) Gruß Mike


----------



## marco2 (13. Dezember 2014)

Bei deiner Größe sollte es wohl ein L sein. Die Rahmen sind nicht überlang. 

Momentan gibt es eine Änderung bei der Bremse: die Sram Guide. Das ist ein gutes Update.

Ob die 15er Modelle anders oder gar besser ausgestattet sind, ist gegenwärtig Spekulation, da YT rein gar nichts herausgegeben hat. Nicht jedes Update macht ein Rad zwangsläufig besser. Es kann aufgrund der Kalkulation auch schon mal ein billigeres Teil rankommen, als im Vorjahr. Am Rahmen wird sich sicher nichts ändern, da es keine Probleme gibt und YT wahnsinnig wäre, die teuren Formen nicht weiterzunutzen.


----------



## Climax_66 (14. Dezember 2014)

Zu einer Größe raten ist eher schlecht beim Capra schlechter als bei anderen Bikes da es nur 3 Größen gibt und nicht 4 oder 5 da verschiebt sich das, aus dem Grund zumindest Sitzprobe besser noch auf beiden Größen zu den man tendiert. Bei 185 cm zu L raten empfinde ich zum Beispiel als nicht passend,  habe selbst 184 cm und mir ist das L zu groß und das M passt viel besser.


----------



## Mike1982 (14. Dezember 2014)

Ok wer hat denn in Raum München ein L und wer ein M wo ma mal probesitzen kann?


----------



## JC1300 (17. Dezember 2014)

Hat jemand schon mehr info, was sich an den 2015er capra modellen ändern wird?

Bin hin- und hergerissen ob ich noch warten soll oder doch noch das 2014er modell bestellen soll.


----------



## Mike1982 (17. Dezember 2014)

Geht mir genauso yt rückt aber keine Infos raus also wenn jemand was weiß ;-)


----------



## addius8 (17. Dezember 2014)

Hab meins schon verkauft und bin auch heiß auf die 2015er


----------



## Showa (17. Dezember 2014)

addius8 schrieb:


> Hab meins schon verkauft und bin auch heiß auf die 2015er


Du hast dein Capra verkauft, um dir jetzt ein 2015 model zu kaufen? Hat sich das gelohnt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## capracer (17. Dezember 2014)

Also in den Mails, die mit den aktuellen Bikes rausgehen, steht ja drin, dass

"...Das Modelljahr 2015 nähert sich mit großen Schritten und damit Du auch dann ein Top-Aktuelles Bike Dein Eigen nennen kannst, werden wir an Deinem Bike bereits die 2015er Version des entsprechenden Bauteils montieren. Bei den meisten Teilen handelt es sich hierbei um geringfügige Änderungen, wohingegen bei der Bremsanlage ein komplett neues Produkt erschienen ist. ...".

Das heißt für mich, dass eigentlich keine technischen änderungen weiter kommen. Wenn dann vielleicht ein neuer Anstrich oder so.
Ob es sich dafür lohnt, das jetzige Capra zu verkaufen (wohlgemerkt ohne Garantie was den Preis sicherlich nicht in die Höhe schnellen lässt) um sich in einigen Monaten das prinzipiell gleiche nochmal zu holen, muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## addius8 (17. Dezember 2014)

Ja, wollte jetzt das Pro, da ich mehr Federweg bevorzuge und eigentlich kein CTD benötige. Da kommt das DH effizientere Bos ganz gut. Am liebsten in dem Anstrich


----------



## Mike1982 (17. Dezember 2014)

Wer verkauft sein capra comp 1 in L ;-)


----------



## m.vogt10 (19. Dezember 2014)

Hi Leute,

bin dabei mich nach einem neuen Enduro Bike umzuschauen.
Habe festgestellt das man Heute an YT nicht mehr vorbei kann!
Bin auf die Seite gegangen und mir ist direkt das Capra aufgefallen!! Sieht echt geil aus!!
Die Testberichte usw. sind auch durchwegs positiv! 
Nun mein Problem:
Würde mich mal gerne drauf setzen, komme aber aus Leverkusen, und auf nachfrage bei YT ob ich mich irgendwo anders als in Forchheim(ca.400Km) aufs Bike setzen könnte, meinte der am anderen Ende der Leitung "Wenn du eins siehst, stoppe den und frau ob du dich drauf setzten kannst:-/
Jetzt meine Frage. Kommt vielleicht ein netter Capra Besitzer hier aus der Gegend? 40, 50, 60Km fahrt ist auch gar kein Problem!
Bin 191, daher denke ich das L sich am besten eignet, M würde ich aber auch gern ausprobieren.

Gruß Max


----------



## addius8 (19. Dezember 2014)

Hättest du früher sagen sollen @m.vogt10 . Habe meins vor ein bis zwei Wochen verkauft :/ . Komme aus Wuppertal und kaufe mir ein neues 2015 Capra Modell . Du kannst mich ja mal anschreiben und dann können wir schauen ob du probesitzen möchtest auf dem neuen dann .


----------



## m.vogt10 (19. Dezember 2014)

Ja danke;-)
Wann kommt das neue? und wie lang sind die Lieferzeiten wenn der Lieferstatus grün ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.vogt10 (19. Dezember 2014)

Oh, bezüglich der Lieferzeit bei Verfügbarkeit, habe ich gerade nachgelesen;-)


----------



## Kharne (19. Dezember 2014)

Bei 1,90 wird dir M zu klein sein und L hart an der Grenze.


----------



## addius8 (19. Dezember 2014)

@m.vogt10 man munkelt, dass sie am 15.1.15 rauskommen. Ich würde mich bemühen sehr schnell eins zu bestellen und hoffe, dass dieses auch dann sehr schnell ankommt. Yt meinte, dass die Bikes zwischen Januar und Februar erscheinen. Die Lieferzeit ist noch unbekannt. Da letztes Jahr die Lieferzeiten sehr spät waren, vermute ich, dass YT nächstes Jahr den Fehler beheben wird.


----------



## m.vogt10 (19. Dezember 2014)

Habe jetzt nochmal mit YT telefoniert und die sagen dass die 2015 Modelle ca. Mitte Januar auf der Seite vorgestellt werden mit neuen Farben und Preisen. Zu Lieferzeit meinte der Typ, Anfang März für die Modelle 2015


----------



## addius8 (19. Dezember 2014)

Kannst du vielleicht herausbekommen ob die Federelemente die gleichen bleiben und welche Farben erscheinen werden ?das wär schön zu wissen . @m.vogt10 . Oder auch wie viel die Preise sich verändern.


----------



## m.vogt10 (19. Dezember 2014)

Habe ich gefragt, aus dem war nix raus zu krigen!!!


----------



## addius8 (19. Dezember 2014)

Schade . Würde mich sehr interessieren ... @m.vogt10


----------



## Mike1982 (19. Dezember 2014)

Hab auch schon nachgefragt auch wie des capra im Moment geliefert wird...  Bekam nur die Antwort so wie es auf der Seite steht mir würd ja schon reichen zu wissen ob ich noch dieses Jahr bestellen muss wenn ich n grünes will;-) an alle comp 1 Fahrer habt ihr mal nachgewogen auf was fürn Gewicht ihr kommt? Gruß


----------



## addius8 (19. Dezember 2014)

Größe m comp 1 + nukeproof Pedals (353g) +Magic Mary downhill vertstar (1100g+1100g)= ungefähr 14,3 kg


----------



## Mike1982 (19. Dezember 2014)

Also is n Gewicht von 13,6-13,8 kg möglich?  Was hatte es denn in der Standard Ausführung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## addius8 (19. Dezember 2014)

Keine Pedale und Continental Trail king Protection 2,4 Reifen


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2014)

Bei dem Rahmengewicht ist auch 11,xx Kg möglich.


----------



## Mike1982 (19. Dezember 2014)

Mein Ziel wäre es mit 2x10 schaltung incl unter 14kg zu bleiben...???is des realistisch?


----------



## Thiel (19. Dezember 2014)

Ja, kaufste halt einfach leichte Teile.


----------



## addius8 (19. Dezember 2014)

Ja sicher mit ner anderen Kurbel und vorallem Tubeless und leichten Reifen . Da kommt man sicher auf 13,3-6kg


----------



## steggle (23. Dezember 2014)

Mein Comp1 in Größe M:
vorne Specialized Butcher, hinten Specialized Purgatory, tubeless und Race Face Next Lenker incl. 350g Pedale = exakt 13,05kg


----------



## ale2812 (23. Dezember 2014)

steggle schrieb:


> Mein Comp1 in Größe M:
> vorne Specialized Butcher, hinten Specialized Purgatory, tubeless und Race Face Next Lenker incl. 350g Pedale = exakt 13,05kg


Was wiegen denn die spezi reifen? Das ist mal eine ordentliche ersparnis.


----------



## steggle (23. Dezember 2014)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Was wiegen denn die spezi reifen? Das ist mal eine ordentliche ersparnis.


750g bzw. 730g


----------



## lakay (26. Dezember 2014)

Hey,
auf der FB seite von YT (taiwan) stehen die Aufstellung der Capras 2015, 2 ALU und 3 CF Modelle, interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (26. Dezember 2014)

Am 2. Januar soll es bekannt gegeben werden


----------



## addius8 (26. Dezember 2014)

Fotos Fotos Fotos !!!! @lakay


----------



## addius8 (26. Dezember 2014)

Also 1:Capra Al NT 119.500 (3.100€)
2:Capra Al NT 115.500 (3.000€)
3:Capra CF Comp 1 NT 160.000 (4.128€)
4:Capra CF Pro NT 181.000 (4.670€)
5:Capra CF Pro Race NT 193.000 (4.999€)

Habe es eben Umgerechnet ... So werden die Preise in Euro ungefähr aussehen


----------



## scottfreakx (26. Dezember 2014)

kanns nicht finden? finde die Preise dezent abgehoben langsam..


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (26. Dezember 2014)

Sehr unwahrscheinlich mMn. So "hohe" Preise sind für yt unwahrscheinlich. Passt nicht zu deren firmenpolitik gute, günstig und top ausgestattete Räder zu verkaufen.


----------



## addius8 (26. Dezember 2014)

Es steht nur auf der yt Seite Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Living (26. Dezember 2014)

addius8 schrieb:


> Also 1:Capra Al NT 119.500 (3.100€)
> 2:Capra Al NT 115.500 (3.000€)
> 3:Capra CF Comp 1 NT 160.000 (4.128€)
> 4:Capra CF Pro NT 181.000 (4.670€)
> ...



Also berücksichtigen sollte man das Preise in anderen Länder auch anderen Vorraussetzungen unterliegen, somit hat man in Taiwan 5% MwSt und in DE 19%. Wenn Mann die Differenz jetzt auch noch mit berücksichtigen würde wären die Preise noch teurer.

Von meiner Seite aus sollte Yt bei den Preisen bleiben bis max. 10% Erhöhung wegen neuer Bauteilpreise. Falls sie zu teuer werden verlieren Sie ihren Charme und mich auf alle Fälle als Kunden.

Mal sehen was kommt ;-)


----------



## hoschik (26. Dezember 2014)

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, werden sie nur in Europa Direktvertrieb anbieten so wie man es bisher kennt. Für die anderen Märkte sei ein anderes Modell geplant. So habe ich mal ne Aussage vom Flossmann in Erinnerung..... , fragt mich jetzt bitte nicht woher ich das habe, denn ich weiß es selber nicht mehr wie wann wo er das gesagt hat, hatte das einfach nur noch in Erinnerung. 

Würde den  Preisanstieg auch erklären, wenn außerhalb der EU noch ein Importeur/Händler für seine Arbeit berechtigterweise Geld sehen will.

Ich denke hier in der EU bleiben die Preise ähnlich wie bisher bzw. halte ich einen Branchenüblichen Preisanstieg im einstelligen Prozentbereich für realistisch.


----------



## QLF-Tal-Biker (26. Dezember 2014)

Was habt Ihr erwartet? Das die Preise etwa fallen? Das Capra ist in der Zeitschrift Dirt, Enduro des Jahres geworden.
YT hat mit dem TUES doppelt die Rampage gewonnen und es wurden natürlich hochkarätige Pro's unter Vertrag genommen.

Zusätzlich haben es Versender wie Canyon, doch ebenfalls nicht anders gemacht. Das Strive CF und Spectral CF befinden sich doch auch in einer ähnlichen Liga. Firmen wie Santa Cruz lassen ihre Rahmen ebenfalls in Asien fertigen und nehmen dafür mal locker das Doppelte.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich möchte damit nicht die Preispolitik seitens YT rechtfertigen. Aber meines Erachtens, zeichnete sich dies bereits im Vorfeld ab. Tut mir Leid, vielleicht einfach schnell noch ein 2014 Model ordern!


----------



## addius8 (26. Dezember 2014)

Hehe hab ich gemacht  denn die crossmax Felgen werden nicht anders sein . Der Rahmen wird der selbe sein und die Gabel und der Dämpfer beim Pro auch  da zahl ich ungern 1000€ mehr, wenn ihr das verstehen könnt.


----------



## addius8 (26. Dezember 2014)

Schaut mal ist das ein Fox Rad Air Prototyp ?? Der war in ner ️"this is Peaty" Folge zu sehen .


----------



## ale2812 (27. Dezember 2014)

Falscher thread oder an welchem capra soll der verbaut werden?


----------



## gernotkrinner (27. Dezember 2014)

addius8 schrieb:


> Es steht nur auf der yt Seite Jungs Anhang anzeigen 345327


Wenn man die Telefonnummer googelt dann kommt eine Großhändlerseite...


----------



## chrisle (27. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

ist es verifiziert, dass es das Capra in Aluminium geben wird?

Gruß


----------



## Mike1982 (30. Dezember 2014)

Üersetzt einfach mal die Schriftzeichen mim Google Übersetzer des is der yt Taiwan Club also sind die Angaben mehr als fragwürdig...  Hab Heut mit yt tel preislich soll sich nicht viel ändern...  Wer will sein comp1 los werden;-)


----------



## Climax_66 (31. Dezember 2014)

Einzig die Alumodelle, da könnte was dran sein denk ich, nicht jeder steht auf Carbon. Naja Anfang Februar sollen die 15er veröffentlicht werden, da gibts dann keine Spekulationen mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (31. Dezember 2014)

Für die XO1, 28 Zähne plus 2 minus 2 Zähne weil oval für runden Tritt.
Mit "Narrow Wide" versteht sich.
Werde ich am Wochenende mal montieren.


----------



## Climax_66 (4. Januar 2015)

Fühlt sich richtig cool an, gut bin nur paar Meter auf der Gasse den Berg hoch als es mal kurz trocken war nur zum testen,  bin begeistert, allerdings auf Umwegen die Versionen des Ketteblatts sind noch nicht alle verfügbar und im Dschungel der Standarts auf Anhieb nicht ganz klar. Nach Aufklärung Blick ich aber weitesgehens durch,  beim Pro eine BB30 PF30 Kurbel verbaut ist, diese Wiederum mit 24mm und 30mm Spindle gibt. Momentan aber nur ein GXP Blatt als Bestellauswahl gibt andere folgen hab ich jetzt eine Sagenhafte Kettenlinie von 43-44 mm also obere Hälfte der Kassette optimiert, eigentlich gar nicht so gedacht weil das geht nur bei 26 und 28 Zähne wegen dem Schaltzug/ Kettenstrebe im Frühjahr kommt dann auch das Blatt für BB30 PF30 da hat man dann 47 bzw. 49mm Kettenlinie, 45-46mm Kettenlinie ist Kassetten Mitte, wenn man weiß wie sein persönlicher Einsatzverhalten ist, kann man so den Verschleiß der Kette und von der sündhaft teuren Kassette um ein vielfaches minimieren. Ganz abgesehen vom Trittgefühl, man tritt viel rhythmischer runder was Wiederum bei langen uphills Körner spart und auf uphill Trails kommt man flüssger über Wurzeln und Steine alles in allem eine Aufwertung der Performance des Bikes.


----------



## danielg40 (4. Januar 2015)

http://www.tune.de/produkt/absoluteblack/absoluteblack-sram-oval-104bcd

Was haltet ihr von dem? Bzw. Allgemein vom OVAL?
Sorgt das ovale nicht für mehr Verschleiß am schaltwerk?

Und ist die ungleichmäßige Bewegung wirklich gut für die Knie?

MIt 104mm gibt es das leider nur als 32, wollte von meinem originellen 32er, eigentlich auf 30runter!


----------



## Climax_66 (4. Januar 2015)

Also die Bewegung ist gerade nicht ungleich und eher Knieschonend weil runder und rhythmischer der Tritt ist, soviel ich weiß ist der Verschleiß der Schaltung nur Höher wenn Du vorne 2 oder 3 fach oval fährst.


----------



## danielg40 (4. Januar 2015)

Aber das schaltwerk wird ja permanent etwas vor und zurück gezogen!
Oder hab ich jetzt ein denkfehler?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (4. Januar 2015)

Das wird es auch wenn die Kette klappert. Dafür sind sie ausgelegt


----------



## GeneralFailure (6. Januar 2015)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Einzig die Alumodelle, da könnte was dran sein denk ich, nicht jeder steht auf Carbon. Naja Anfang Februar sollen die 15er veröffentlicht werden, da gibts dann keine Spekulationen mehr.



von Alu-Capras würde ich auch mal ausgehen, da das wicked jetzt wohl im Ausverkauf ist und die Capras auf der HP von YT schon seit eh und je mit Capra-CF in der Adresszeile stehen.


----------



## danielg40 (6. Januar 2015)

http://www.tune.de/produkt/absoluteblack/absoluteblack-sram-oval-104bcd

Was meint ihr zu meinem geposteten?
Wirkt das wirklich wie ein 28er durchs ovale obwohl es 32 Zähne hat?

Passt es auf die RaceFace Turbine-kurbel von der kettenlinie her?


----------



## Climax_66 (6. Januar 2015)

Kann jetzt nur vom ovalen Bionicon sprechen mein aber das dies auch 11% hat, mit Sicherheit ist ein 32er nicht mit einem 28er zu Vergleichen selbst 30 mit 28 ist nicht wirklich vergleichbar es ist anders in der Tat und ich kann das Feeling beim treten nur empfehlen aber Vorteile spürt man nur wenn es über Wurzeln und Steine im uphill geht, aber leichter treten lässt es sich bei bei gleicher Zahnzahl nicht unbedingt, effektiver wäre eine bessere Bezeichnung. Man hat mehr Traktion und durch den runderen Tritt fühlen sich 1000HM nur noch wie 800HM an.  104er passt an die RF aber nach der Kettenlinie frag besser mal beim Hersteller per Mail nach bei den vielen Standarts kann das Dir nur einer sagen der jeden Tag damit zu tun hat wobei die Kettenlinie Grundsätzlich weiter ist als das Optimum ca. 46mm ist Mitte Kassette wegen der Kettenstrebe und verschiedenen Blattgrößen muss man aber auf 49 bis über 50mm gehen um große Blätter nutzen zu können. Mit kleineren Blättern könnte man theoretisch eine engere Kettenlinie nah am Optimum ereichen. Oval macht aber nur bei Einfach Kettenblatt Sinn da die Schaltpervomence eher mies ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danielg40 (6. Januar 2015)

Also kann man sagen das es "ovale 32er" mit einem 30er vergleichbar ist?

Ich war eigentlich mit dem originalen 32er ganz zufrieden, also würde ich es denke ich PERFEKT finden wenn's sich wie ein 30er anfühlt!

Jetzt bleibt halt nur die Frage, obs ohne weiteres in die kettenführung passt,(viel rum basteln will ich deswegen nicht)


----------



## addius8 (7. Januar 2015)

Hey hat jemand von euch bei den Mavic Crossmax Enduros auch  ein knarren wenn man fester in die Pedale tritt? Bei meinem neues capra pro Modell ist das nämlich der Fall oder muss man einfach die Nippel nachziehen um das zu beheben


----------



## Climax_66 (7. Januar 2015)

addius8 schrieb:


> oder muss man einfach die Nippel nachziehen um das zu beheben



Ich geh jetzt mal davon aus das Du keine Erfahrung mit hast von Laufräder zu zentrieren,  aus dem Grund bloß nix rum drehen an den Nippel sonst ist nächste Frage: "Hilfe ich hab ein 8er im Rad"  Bist Du Dir überhaupt sicher ob das Geräusch von den Laufräder kommt? Das Laufräder knarzen wäre mir jetzt neu...


----------



## capracer (7. Januar 2015)

Bei mir knarzt auch auch nichts. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen was da derartige Geräusche abgeben soll, wenn man das laufrad mit nem Drehmoment belastet.


----------



## capracer (7. Januar 2015)

Hast du mal die Kurbel nachgezogen? Die war bei einigen nicht richtig.


----------



## addius8 (7. Januar 2015)

Das liegt eindeutig an den Laufrädern  ich hatte schonmal mavics an meinem
Billig bike und die haben genauso geknarrt. Und mein comp1 mit den Trs+ hat's nicht geknarrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (7. Januar 2015)

Und was hast Du mit Mavics gemacht die geknarrt haben am Billig Bike? Ich hab 4 Laufradsätze von Mavic in verschiedenen Bikes geknarrt hat da noch nie was, aber dreh das Bike doch mal auf den Kopf und dreh die Räder mit der Hand ob es da auch die Geräusche macht oder nur mit Belastung?


----------



## capracer (7. Januar 2015)

Wenn du in der mehrzahl schreibst, dann gibt auch das vordere Geräusche von sich?


----------



## Kharne (7. Januar 2015)

Ich wette es sind genau nicht deine Laufräder. Eher Klassiker wie das Sattelgestell, weil nicht gefettet oder Tretlager weil nicht sauber eingepresst, Kurbel nicht sauber montiert oder Tretlagersitz nicht maßhaltig.


----------



## danielg40 (7. Januar 2015)

danielg40 schrieb:


> Also kann man sagen das es "ovale 32er" mit einem 30er vergleichbar ist?
> 
> Ich war eigentlich mit dem originalen 32er ganz zufrieden, also würde ich es denke ich PERFEKT finden wenn's sich wie ein 30er anfühlt!
> 
> Jetzt bleibt halt nur die Frage, obs ohne weiteres in die kettenführung passt,(viel rum basteln will ich deswegen nicht)





was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Kharne (7. Januar 2015)

Es wird reinpassen, du musst halt gucken, dass es an den erhabenen Stellen nicht schleift und möglichst die Kette auch an den flachen Stellen noch führt. Du wirst dich also zumindest hinsetzen und sie nochmal einstellen müssen.


----------



## addius8 (7. Januar 2015)

Ich habe ein Video auf meiner Seite hochgeladen, wo man das Knarren hören kann. Das video ist auch nur dafür da, dass man das Geräusch hören kann.


----------



## Kharne (8. Januar 2015)

Glückwunsch, man hört genau garnix verwertbares.

Drück mal alle Speichenkreuzungen ab, wenn die durch die Bank locker sind, *kann* es das sein. Aber lass die Finger weg, das sind Messerspeichen, wenn du die zum Korkenzieher drehst ist Essig. Zumal das Mavic Spezialteile sind, die kriegste nicht an jeder Ecke (defacto nirgends direkt ab Lager, evtl bei HiBike oder so) und sind schweineteuer.
Wenn´s das nicht ist, probier mal ob die Steckachse fest ist.
Nicht? Kannst du am Laufrad wackeln?
Nicht? -> Kurbel.


----------



## addius8 (8. Januar 2015)

Schaut euch mal sein Video an . Ich hab wirklich genau das selbe Geräusch ...


----------



## Climax_66 (8. Januar 2015)

Nochmal wieso stellst Du das Rad nicht in einen Raum ohne Nebengeräuche auf den Kopf und drehst nur das einzelne Rad mit der Hand, da kann man doch viel besser diagnostizieren. Im Video höre ich nur den Freilauf den wirst Du aber nicht meinen oder doch?


----------



## Climax_66 (8. Januar 2015)

Wie wärs mit nem Link ein Screenshot bei Fratzebuch suchen alles klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## addius8 (8. Januar 2015)

Das Geräusch hört sich wirklich genau so an aber wenn ich die Speichen zusammen drücke hört man nix nur wenn man in die Pedale tritt . Es tritt wirklich nur auf wenn man fährt und Gewicht und Kraft auf das hintere Laufrad ausübt, im Raum zuhause kann man machen was man will aber es knarrt nicht .


----------



## addius8 (8. Januar 2015)

Hier noch der link zu dem Video von dem Mann der das selbe Geräusch machen kann


----------



## Climax_66 (8. Januar 2015)

So knackt halt auch das Tretlager oder die Sattelstütze, Steuerlager, oder oder, das ist erstmal nichts schlimmes aber es nervt wie die Sau. Der Rahmen funktioniert wie ein Lautsprecher verstärkt das Geräusch und erschwert die Lokalisierung, hatte ich auch schon halt nicht am Capra, da muss man Systematisch vorgehen um eins nach dem anderen auszuschließen,  wenn das Geräusch beim drücken der Speichen nicht ist, kannste die Laufräder so gut wie ausschließen,  oben genanntes ausbauen reinigen fetten bzw. Carbonpaste (Sattelstütze) und genau aufs Drehmoment achten beim Zusammenbau.


----------



## capracer (8. Januar 2015)

Hast du das gleiche Geräusch oder hast du das gleiche Problem? Lässt sich ja entsprechend des Videos, welches man glaub ich besser einbinden kann, schnell herausfinden. Im zweiteren Fall würde ich an deiner Stelle jmd. aufsuchen, der sich mit dem Aufbau von Laufrädern auskennt und ihn das prüfen lassen. Auf keinen Fall solltest du jedoch, wenn du keine Ahnung hast, einfach irgendwas nachziehen. Die Resonanz auf das Video deckt sich mit der Anzahl der hier im Forum diskutierten ähnlichen Fehler bei Mavic-Laufrädern, weshalb es mich wundert, dass du das gleich bei 2/2 Sätzen hast. Muss dann wohl einfach unglaubliches Pech sein.


----------



## addius8 (8. Januar 2015)

Ich habe das selbe Geräusch aber ich kann ja mal schauen ob ich es irgendwie anders noch hervorrufen kann. Dann hab ich anscheinend wirklich Pech


----------



## Kharne (8. Januar 2015)

YT kontaktieren, einschicken. Garnicht erst jemanden dran rumbasteln lassen. Die Dinger hättest du eh früher oder später zu Brei gefahren, wenn du das Capra so einsetzt wie es gedacht ist


----------



## githriz (8. Januar 2015)

Das Mavic Systemlaufräder ihre Probleme haben ist ja bekannt.
Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und bekommst einen neuen Satz den du dann verkaufen und gegen was vernünftiges tauschen kannst.
Wobei, die Garantie Abteilung von Mavic ist nach meinen Erfahrungen knallhart, die kommen ihren Kunden kein bisschen entgegen.


----------



## addius8 (8. Januar 2015)

Ich rufe heute mal YT an und frage mal was sie dazu sagen und wahrscheinlich wird's direkt wieder zurückgeschickt


----------



## san_andreas (8. Januar 2015)

githriz schrieb:


> Das Mavic Systemlaufräder ihre Probleme haben ist ja bekannt.
> Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und bekommst einen neuen Satz den du dann verkaufen und gegen was vernünftiges tauschen kannst.
> Wobei, die Garantie Abteilung von Mavic ist nach meinen Erfahrungen knallhart, die kommen ihren Kunden kein bisschen entgegen.



Wie kommst du darauf ?

Über meinen Händler war eine Reklamation beim Mavic Service gar kein Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## githriz (8. Januar 2015)

Wie geschrieben, eigene Erfahrung und die aus dem Bekanntenkreis.


----------



## san_andreas (8. Januar 2015)

So hatte ich es auch gehört und war dann positiv überrascht.


----------



## addius8 (8. Januar 2015)

Also der Telefon Mann von YT meint, dass es normal sei und die Nippel sich erst einmal an die Belastung gewöhnen müssen... Ich bezweifle das zwar sehr aber er meinte ich soll mir keine sorgen machen. Wenn was kaputt geht hat er es ja gesagt


----------



## capracer (8. Januar 2015)

Das würde ich mir aber schriftlich geben lassen


----------



## Kharne (8. Januar 2015)

Die Aussage ist absoluter Quark.


----------



## addius8 (8. Januar 2015)

Leute mein Pro in M wiegt Ohne Pedale mit Invisiframe 13.885g. 
Mein Comp 1 in M wiegt Ohne Pedale 14.333g


Wie siehts mit dem Gewicht bei euch aus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (8. Januar 2015)

Mein grünes in M: 13.62 kg aus dem Karton


----------



## thehoff (8. Januar 2015)

meines hat 14,10, mit Crankbrothers Mallet Pedalen, Lackschutzfolie und Satteltasche mit schlauch und tools etc.


----------



## capracer (9. Januar 2015)

Hab meins noch nicht gewogen. Es funktioniert trotzdem voll gut...


----------



## gernotkrinner (9. Januar 2015)

Mein Grünes in M: Leider GEIL!  Gewicht ist ma wurscht!


----------



## capracer (9. Januar 2015)

Zumal die Streuung der Messgenauigkeiten der ganzen privaten, ungeeichten Waagen, welche unter nicht einheitlichen Messbedingungen verwendet werden, eh fragwürdig ist. Da kann man auch Augenmaß nehmen.


----------



## addius8 (10. Januar 2015)

Das ist die X01 Kurbel mit Kettenblatt. 32 Zähne 584g 
Erstaunlich leicht. 

Die Race face Turbine wog 663g mit Kettenblatt.


----------



## Mike1982 (12. Januar 2015)

Kaufen oder Warten?
Soll ich mir n Comp 1 2014 in dem Meeega geilen grün kaufen oder auf die 2015 Modelle warten???
Was meint ihr lohnt sich des warten und die ungewissheit über Farbe und Ausstattung der 2015 Modelle??
Gruß


----------



## danielg40 (12. Januar 2015)

Also 14,3kg vom comp1 in M ist unmöglich!****
Da hat die Waage ein Schuss

Ich bin jetzt auf 12,7-12,8kg fahrfertig mit Straitline AMP, Tubeless Maxxis Ardent TR EXO in 2,4 und TUNE-FlowEx Laufradsatz, paar kleinigkeiten und komplett abgeklebt!
Und meine Waage ist genau

Andere Frage!
Was meint ihr zur Rahmenklemmung am Biketräger?

Hättet ihr so bedenken (siehe Foto)
Kann mir nicht beim geringsten vorstellen, das da was passieren soll!!!!


----------



## gernotkrinner (12. Januar 2015)

Außer der Farbe wirst du beim 2015 Comp wohl einen Monarch ganz in Schwarz und eine RSC Guide bekommen. Dafür wirds wahrscheinlich einen 100er oder so teurer sein...


----------



## Mike1982 (12. Januar 2015)

Irgenwer meinte das wenn ma jetz noch n Comp 1 bekommt die Guide schon verbaut is und der Monarch schon schwarz ist...???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danielg40 (12. Januar 2015)

jaap guide und schwarzer Kolben gibts Aktuell


----------



## Mike1982 (12. Januar 2015)

Zu Spät des L des gerade wieder gab is schon wieder weg ;-( Will n Grünes Comp1;-(


----------



## lakay (13. Januar 2015)

Eine Frage, wie bist du auf 43-44mm Chainline gekommen? auf der Blabs wegsite sollte 48.9mm sein.



Climax_66 schrieb:


> Fühlt sich richtig cool an, gut bin nur paar Meter auf der Gasse den Berg hoch als es mal kurz trocken war nur zum testen,  bin begeistert, allerdings auf Umwegen die Versionen des Ketteblatts sind noch nicht alle verfügbar und im Dschungel der Standarts auf Anhieb nicht ganz klar. Nach Aufklärung Blick ich aber weitesgehens durch,  beim Pro eine BB30 PF30 Kurbel verbaut ist, diese Wiederum mit 24mm und 30mm Spindle gibt. Momentan aber nur ein GXP Blatt als Bestellauswahl gibt andere folgen hab ich jetzt eine Sagenhafte Kettenlinie von 43-44 mm also obere Hälfte der Kassette optimiert, eigentlich gar nicht so gedacht weil das geht nur bei 26 und 28 Zähne wegen dem Schaltzug/ Kettenstrebe im Frühjahr kommt dann auch das Blatt für BB30 PF30 da hat man dann 47 bzw. 49mm Kettenlinie, 45-46mm Kettenlinie ist Kassetten Mitte, wenn man weiß wie sein persönlicher Einsatzverhalten ist, kann man so den Verschleiß der Kette und von der sündhaft teuren Kassette um ein vielfaches minimieren. Ganz abgesehen vom Trittgefühl, man tritt viel rhythmischer runder was Wiederum bei langen uphills Körner spart und auf uphill Trails kommt man flüssger über Wurzeln und Steine alles in allem eine Aufwertung der Performance des Bikes.


----------



## Climax_66 (13. Januar 2015)

lakay schrieb:


> Eine Frage, wie bist du auf 43-44mm Chainline gekommen? auf der Blabs wegsite sollte 48.9mm sein.


Das Kettenblatt das es zu Zeit nur zu ordern gibt ist für eine GPX Kurbel ich aber eine BB30 PF30 drin habe ensteht das kleine Kettenlinie Maß. Für die BB30 PF30 Kurbel wird es im März April ovale Kettenblätter von Bionicon geben die haben dann 47-48,9 Kettenlinie je nach Anzahl der Zähne. Da die 10/42 Kassette oben Alu und unten VA hat ist 43 mm sehr Verschleiß freundlich. Geht aber nur beim 28 Blatt beim 30er wird der Schaltzug mit dem Blatt beim ausfedern kollidieren.


----------



## addius8 (13. Januar 2015)

Ich hab mal mein Pro ganz auseinander genommen und gewogen. Schaut doch einfach mal bei meinem Profil vorbei bei 'Gewichte' .


----------



## fone (13. Januar 2015)

da, oder? http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/user/320873

hast du die verrechneten gewichte selbste gewogen?


----------



## ale2812 (13. Januar 2015)

addius8 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal mein Pro ganz auseinander genommen und gewogen. Schaut doch einfach mal bei meinem Profil vorbei bei 'Gewichte' .


die Magic Marry...  das ist mal eine ordentliche abweichung.

danke fürs online stellen.


----------



## addius8 (13. Januar 2015)

Wo habe ich mich denn verrechnet? @fone ? 


Ich stelle jetzt den Rest der Gewichte online


----------



## ale2812 (13. Januar 2015)

was er wahrscheinlich meint ist:`

wenn dort steht: reverb gewicht = gesamtgewicht - sattelgewicht
ist das sattelgewicht selbstgewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## addius8 (13. Januar 2015)

ja, den Sattel habe ich auch einzeln gewogen, aber ich hatte vergessen ein Bild davon zu machen .


----------



## fone (14. Januar 2015)

ja... genau. ok, danke 
nein, du hast dich nicht verrechnet


----------



## lakay (14. Januar 2015)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Das Kettenblatt das es zu Zeit nur zu ordern gibt ist für eine GPX Kurbel ich aber eine BB30 PF30 drin habe ensteht das kleine Kettenlinie Maß. Für die BB30 PF30 Kurbel wird es im März April ovale Kettenblätter von Bionicon geben die haben dann 47-48,9 Kettenlinie je nach Anzahl der Zähne. Da die 10/42 Kassette oben Alu und unten VA hat ist 43 mm sehr Verschleiß freundlich. Geht aber nur beim 28 Blatt beim 30er wird der Schaltzug mit dem Blatt beim ausfedern kollidieren.


Achso, verstehe, ich überlege mir nämlich auch ein 28T bionicon oval zu kaufen. War mir wegen der Kettenlinie unsicher, aber da ich meistens die oberen benutze, ist es ja hoffentlich schonend für die Kassette.


----------



## Climax_66 (14. Januar 2015)

lakay schrieb:


> Achso, verstehe, ich überlege mir nämlich auch ein 28T bionicon oval zu kaufen. War mir wegen der Kettenlinie unsicher, aber da ich meistens die oberen benutze, ist es ja hoffentlich schonend für die Kassette.


Ja ist es, genau in Flucht steht die Kette bei mir ein Blatt über Mitte passt also super, wenn der Hausberg relativ steil ist. Einzig auf die org. Kettenführung musst Du verzichten, hab ne cguide eco angebaut funzt alles super.


----------



## addius8 (15. Januar 2015)

Sollten heute nicht die neuen 2015 Modelle vorgestellt werden


----------



## Mike1982 (15. Januar 2015)

War n Gerücht :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danielg40 (16. Januar 2015)

YT sagt in ca. 2Wochen


----------



## Mike1982 (17. Januar 2015)

Zu mir hat yt vor einer Woche gesagt ich soll die nächsten 2 Wochen öfters mal auf die Seite schauen. Versteh aber auch nicht warum nicht wenigstens minimale Infos kommen... Werd mich sobald die capra draußen sind wohl zwischen n capra und n canyon strive entscheiden (des 2015 er strive) wurde zumindest schon getestet bin gespannt ob am Capra verbesserungen bezuglich des Lacks und des hinterbaus kommen...


----------



## Climax_66 (17. Januar 2015)

Mike1982 schrieb:


> Zu mir hat yt vor einer Woche gesagt ich soll die nächsten 2 Wochen öfters mal auf die Seite schauen. Versteh aber auch nicht warum nicht wenigstens minimale Infos kommen... Werd mich sobald die capra draußen sind wohl zwischen n capra und n canyon strive entscheiden (des 2015 er strive) wurde zumindest schon getestet bin gespannt ob am Capra verbesserungen bezuglich des Lacks und des hinterbaus kommen...


Hinterbau?  Liegt nur am Dämpfer, der etwas bockige Hinterbau wird nur von Comp Fahrer angesprochen, ein Pro Fahrer hat dieses Problem nicht so fern er den Kirk gut abgestimmt hat. Außer Farbdesign und Guide Bremse wirds da nix anderes geben. Ob der Lack besser ist wird man auf den Bildchen nicht erkennen.


----------



## Mike1982 (17. Januar 2015)

Kann ja sein das sie in Sachen Dämpfer was tun und meiner Meinung nach sollten doch alle Kinderkrankheiten der ersten Serie ( lackschwächen,bockiger hinterbau,usw) ausgebessert werden


----------



## Climax_66 (17. Januar 2015)

Warum sollte YT was ausbessern was ein geringer Prozentsatz so empfindet, sehr viele Capra Fahrer haben nichts zu beanstanden und würden das Capra wieder kaufen, geht nichts über eine Probefahrt und eigene Eindrücke.


----------



## Swenio (17. Januar 2015)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Warum sollte YT was ausbessern was ein geringer Prozentsatz so empfindet, sehr viele Capra Fahrer haben nichts zu beanstanden und würden das Capra wieder kaufen, geht nichts über eine Probefahrt und eigene Eindrücke.


Korrekt


----------



## Staanemer (17. Januar 2015)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Warum sollte YT was ausbessern was ein geringer Prozentsatz so empfindet, sehr viele Capra Fahrer haben nichts zu beanstanden und würden das Capra wieder kaufen, geht nichts über eine Probefahrt und eigene Eindrücke.



Das war jetzt Sarkasmus, oder?
Um das Produkt zu verbessern, damit eventuelle Zweifel und Vorurteile entkräftet werden, um das Produkt noch breitbandiger am Markt zu bringen. Warum das nun wieder? Damit die Zielgruppe größer wird, mehr Bikes verkauft werden und so der Gewinn steigt. Daraus steigt die Resonanz, usw. Nur wenn Leute etwas negativ kritisieren, kann dieses etwas verbessert werden. Das wird im allgemeinen als Fortschritt bezeichnet.

Und das ist doch völlig OK so, denn so bleiben die Preise klein, die Entwicklung geht voran und die Marke überlebt. Und davon haben alle Kunden und Interessenten doch was, oder nicht?

Wenn man diese Aussage völiig verallgemeinert mal umdreht: Capra Fahrer würden das Produkt wieder kaufen, ausser es gibt ein besseres Produkt, dann würden sie das kaufen.

Und nein, diese Annahme ist kein Blödsinn, denn die Konkurrenz entwickelt weiter, solange bis sie besser ist. Wer nicht weiterentwickelt, der fällt bald vom Markt. Und das wollen wir doch nicht.

Und nein, ich habe nicht "Die Ahnung" und nein ich beim "Marktfachmann" und nein, ich komme nicht aus dem Marketing. Ich bilde mir aber ein, nicht kurzsichtig zu denken.


----------



## Climax_66 (17. Januar 2015)

Ja, aber ich kenn keinen Hersteller der nach dem ersten Jahr außer Design und Kleinigkeiten verändert, YT testet und entwickelt ja nicht mit Papnasen, wäre ja genauso als wenn der Klopp sich von Internet oder TV Trainer Ratschläge geben lassen würde.


----------



## chost (17. Januar 2015)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich kenn keinen Hersteller der nach dem ersten Jahr außer Design und Kleinigkeiten verändert, YT testet und entwickelt ja nicht mit Papnasen, wäre ja genauso als wenn der Klopp sich von Internet oder TV Trainer Ratschläge geben lassen würde.



so wie die manchmal spielen ,tut er das wohl doch ab und an

mfg


----------



## Climax_66 (17. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## addius8 (23. Januar 2015)

Die neuen 2015 Modelle


----------



## Cubeamsrider (23. Januar 2015)

YT Bikes 2015


----------



## ale2812 (23. Januar 2015)

das sieht ja schonmal gut aus.
die capras sind sehr gelungen

hoffentlich wieder ein raw tues allerdings mit high end ausstattung.


----------



## addius8 (23. Januar 2015)

hier waren nur verpixelte bilder


----------



## addius8 (23. Januar 2015)

volle quali
So wie ich das jetzt alles verstanden habe wird es insgesamt 6
verschiedene Modelle geben. Vier in Carbon, das eine ist auf jeden Fall schwarz-gelb-grau, eines Ist rot-Schwarz, eines ist Weiss-Schwarz und das andere ist hellblau. Die anderen beiden Capras werden aus einem Alu Rahmen aufgehen und besitzen die Farben Grün-Schwarz und Rot-schwarz. Der Preis  für das schwarz-gelbe Capra CF Pro Race ist 4199€, dieses besitzt eine Bos Deville 160 mit der FCV Funktion(
Die Abkürzung FCV im Namen steht für „frequency control valve“ und bezieht sich auf ein neues Hauptventil in der Druckstufendämpfung. Es soll sich dynamisch an den Untergrund anpassen können und sowohl den Grip als auch die Leistungsfähigkeit in verblockten Streckenabschnitten verbessern. So soll der Ermüdung von Armen und Beinen entgegengewirkt und das Risiko von Durchschlägen reduziert werden. Ergänzt wird das FCV in seiner Arbeit von einem neuen, hydraulischen Durchschlagschutz mit verstärkter Progression und höherer Leistungsfähigkeit.)
, einen Renthal Fatbar Carbon Lenker und eine Sram Guide RSC Bremse, sonst sind alle Anbauteile gleich mit der Capra CF Pro 2014 Version. Das hellblaue Capra CF Pro wird 3999€ kosten und eine Bos Deville 170mm Version besitzen, außerdem eine e13 11-Fach Kurbel besitzen, sowie e13 Trs + Laufräder und einen Renthal Apex Vorbau.Das rot-schwarze CAPRA CF COMP 2 ist erhältlich für 3399€ wiegt 13.800g und ausgestattet mit Pike,Monarch Plus HV mit schwarzem Kolben, einem e13 TRS + Laufradsatz und 2 x 10 Sram X9 Schaltgruppe,Sram Guide RS Bremse,  Baugleich mit CAPRA CF COMP 2 2014. Das weiss-schwarze CAPRA CF COMP 1 wiegt 13.300g und ist baugleich mit dem CAPRA CF COMP 1 2014, bis auf den Monarch Plus HV mit schwarzem Kolben Monarch Plus HV mit schwarzem Kolben und die Sram Guide RS Bremse.Das schwarz-gelbe Capra CF Pro Race wird 12.900g auf die Waage bringen und das hellblaue Capra CF Pro 13.100g. Das grün-schwarze Capra Orgin AL 1 wird 13.900g wiegen und für 2599€ erhältlich sein. Es ist ausgestattet mit DT Swiss e1900 Spline´s, Sram X01, Pike Solo 160 RCT3, Monarch Plus HV mit schwarzem Kolben und der Sram Guide R Bremse, sonst baugleich mit dem Capra CF Comp 1 aus dem Jahre 2014. Das rot-schwarze CAPRA ORGIN AL 2 kostet 2499€ und wiegt 14.400g, es ist baugleich mit dem CAPRA ORGIN AL 1 bis auf die Schaltgruppe. Hier findet man eine 2 x 10 Sram X9 Schaltgruppe vor.


----------



## gernotkrinner (23. Januar 2015)

Seh ich anders: 4 Carbon (Pro Race, Pro, Comp1 und Comp2) und 2 Alu (AL1 und AL2)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/yt-bikes-2015.732907/page-4#post-12642121


----------



## thehoff (23. Januar 2015)

addius8 schrieb:


> 4
> verschiedene Modelle geben


nicht ganz ich hab das posting gesehen, es gibt 4 Carbon Modelle und 2 Alu
CF Pro Race
CF Pro
CF Comp 1 (1x11) Weiss
CF Comp 2 (2x10)

AL Origin 1x11
AL Origin 2x10


----------



## addius8 (23. Januar 2015)

so besser ;D


----------



## thehoff (25. Januar 2015)

ich wollte gerade auf Tubless umrüsten, gestaltet sich mit Hans Dampf und Magic Marry schwieriger wie bei den 3 anderen Bikes die ich bis jetzt hatte...

Die Reifen wollen einfach nicht ins Felgenhorn springen mit der Standpumpe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliRay (26. Januar 2015)

thehoff schrieb:


> ich wollte gerade auf Tubless umrüsten, gestaltet sich mit Hans Dampf und Magic Marry schwieriger wie bei den 3 anderen Bikes die ich bis jetzt hatte...
> 
> Die Reifen wollen einfach nicht ins Felgenhorn springen mit der Standpumpe


Spüli probiert? 
Wulst des Reifens mit Spülmittel einreiben, danach bis 5 bar Druck drauf geben. Müsste eigentlich gut klappen. 

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thehoff (26. Januar 2015)

hab ich schon probiert, nutzt allerdings auch nichts, ich fahr heute zur tankstelle.


----------



## Climax_66 (26. Januar 2015)

Den Mantel an der Kontaktstelle mit Milch einschmieren, den Reifen erst mit Schlauch montieren 5bar drauf geben, 2min. so lassen, Schlauch ausbauen Ventil einsetzen, aufblasen und es funzt.


----------



## thehoff (26. Januar 2015)

Und der reifen geht nichtmehr aus dem horn wenn man den schlauch rausnimmt?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Climax_66 (26. Januar 2015)

thehoff schrieb:


> Und der reifen geht nichtmehr aus dem horn wenn man den schlauch rausnimmt?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


Erst versuchen dann meckern! Meinste die Milch wäre Sekundenkleber oder wie...


----------



## thehoff (26. Januar 2015)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Erst versuchen dann meckern! Meinste die Milch wäre Sekundenkleber oder wie...


Sorry war nicht so gemeint. Ich bin vom Pech verfolgt. bei 3 bar hats grad den Magic Marry zerrissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (26. Januar 2015)

Was heißt denn zerrissen?


----------



## danielg40 (26. Januar 2015)

weiss nicht was ihr da macht

bissel schmieren, 5bar drauf, druck raus, ventil raus, milch rein, druck drauf, schütteln und gut ist
geht ohne sauerei und gemurkse


----------



## san_andreas (26. Januar 2015)

Und beim Maximaldruck immer auf die Felge achten...meine Roval Carbon dürfen nur auf 3.5 aufgeblasen werden.


----------



## thehoff (26. Januar 2015)

Hab alles so wie immer gemacht aber naja... wollten heute einfach nicht. Hab jetzt den HD mit Schlauch aufgepumpt und in den keller gestellt da bleibt er jetzt mal ein paar tage so bis das die neue Marry da ist, dann werd ichs wieder probieren.
Verstehen tu ichs allerdings nicht. Bis jetzt hats immer geklappt.

so zerrissen:
http://mtbn.ws/p11yf8


----------



## ale2812 (26. Januar 2015)

Shit, das ist natürlich traurig. 

Evtl einfach mal an schwalbe mit einem bild wenden, ob da nicht ein Materialfehler vorliegen könnte..? Manchmal wird man von Kulanz überrascht oder Abwicklung über den Händler versuchen.


----------



## Haukejunior (27. Januar 2015)

Weiviel Milch haut ihr denn so im Schnitt rein? Bei Conti gabs auf so etwas einen neuen auf Kulanz und dazu noch einen Schlauch


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Januar 2015)

60ml bei 2,4x26 und vernüftigem Reifen (Erstmontage)
Später reichen auch 40- 50ml aus.


----------



## danielg40 (27. Januar 2015)

70ml für maxxis TR 2.4x27,5


----------



## Haukejunior (27. Januar 2015)

Ok dann wurde mir wohl quatsch erzählt mit 120ml


----------



## danielg40 (27. Januar 2015)

Dann kannst ja fast gleich mit schlauch fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (27. Januar 2015)

Ja


----------



## lakay (29. Januar 2015)

YT website under maintenance http://www.yt-industries.com/ ich glaube das bald die neuen 2015 Capras offiziell verfügbar wären...


----------



## Haukejunior (29. Januar 2015)

Haben sie zumindest so geschrieben


----------



## blende13 (30. Januar 2015)

Bei wem zwischen Basel und Zürich, auch in Deutschland, könnte ich ein Capra in der Grösse M oder L probesitzen?
Die 2015 Modelle sind so was von gelungen und sogar zum Teil schon verfügbar.
Ich bin 1.85 gross und habe eine Schrittlänge von 88 cm. Trendire zu einem L Rahmen bin mir aber einfach nicht ganz sicher.
Danke im voraus.


----------



## ale2812 (30. Januar 2015)

Mit 1.85m würde ich ohne zu überlegen L empfehlen.  
Wie bereits gesagt, kann man auch noch 20mm durch einen kürzeren Vorbau rausholen


----------



## shr3d (31. Januar 2015)

Jetzt muss ich mal meine Meinung loswerden: Nach Canyon bietet jetzt auch YT kein Enduro Bike unter 2.5k mehr an. Die wurden von Jahr zu Jahr teurer. Klar Preis Leistung mag vielleicht gleich oder sogar besser sein, aber young Talent heißt doch YOUNG Talent, weil es sich auch junge Fahrer leisten können sollten. Aber wie ist das bei 2500€ möglich? Die sollten lieber ein finanzierbaren Einstiegsmodell rausbringen. Ich muss keine Reverb haben und eine Pike RC und ein Monarch r hättens auch getan. Auch habe ich kein Problem auch 26" Spass zu haben, wenn das den Preis rechtfertigen sollte. Eigentlich hatte ich mir ja bei 2k ein Limit gesetzt, aber da kommt dann nur noch das Radon Swoop 6.0 in Frage...


----------



## beutelfuchs (31. Januar 2015)

Rose 1359 Euro http://www.roseversand.de/bike/rose-uncle-jimbo-1-2014/aid:650359?forcedefaulttemplate=true


----------



## shr3d (31. Januar 2015)

Preislich definitiv attraktiv. da wäre sogar das Jumbo 2 drin. Nur taugen die Jumbo Rahmen was? Capra Rahmen wird ja immer schwer gelobt. einen Tod muss man anscheinend sterben. Das Capra ist ja schon geil  Capra rahmen mit günstigeren Komponenten für 2k, da würd ich nicht lange überlegen...

Edit: habs grad gesehen, dass es auch carbon sitzstreben hat. Da hätte man ja auch noch was einspren können. Aber anscheinend wollen die von yt jetzt nur edel bikes verkaufen


----------



## zichl (31. Januar 2015)

shr3d schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mal meine Meinung loswerden: Nach Canyon bietet jetzt auch YT kein Enduro Bike unter 2.5k mehr an. Die wurden von Jahr zu Jahr teurer. Klar Preis Leistung mag vielleicht gleich oder sogar besser sein, aber young Talent heißt doch YOUNG Talent, weil es sich auch junge Fahrer leisten können sollten. Aber wie ist das bei 2500€ möglich? Die sollten lieber ein finanzierbaren Einstiegsmodell rausbringen. Ich muss keine Reverb haben und eine Pike RC und ein Monarch r hättens auch getan. Auch habe ich kein Problem auch 26" Spass zu haben, wenn das den Preis rechtfertigen sollte. Eigentlich hatte ich mir ja bei 2k ein Limit gesetzt, aber da kommt dann nur noch das Radon Swoop 6.0 in Frage...


Das finde ich allerdings auch. Wenn es mein wicked damals 200 -  300 € billiger, dafür mit Pike RC und Monarch+ R, gegeben hätte dann hätte ich das gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Living (31. Januar 2015)

Was meint Ihr welches Produkt besser ist, InvisiFrame (80€) oder EasyWrapped (50€) für den Capra Lack und Rahmenschutz? Jemand schon Erfahrung?


----------



## Climax_66 (31. Januar 2015)

Living schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr welches Produkt besser ist, InvisiFrame (80€) oder EasyWrapped (50€) für den Capra Lack und Rahmenschutz? Jemand schon Erfahrung?


Kenn das nicht, setz ma ein Link rein, hört sich beides aber teuer an ich hab Lkw Ladekante Folie, unheimlich robust, selbst, Umfaller auf Steinen gehn da nicht durch.


----------



## Living (31. Januar 2015)

http://www.invisiframe.co.uk/YT-INDUSTRIES


----------



## Climax_66 (31. Januar 2015)

Living schrieb:


> http://www.invisiframe.co.uk/YT-INDUSTRIES


Hab ich schon mal gesehen, ob es was taugt kann ich nicht sagen, ich hab an all meinen Bikes das hier genommen und bin mehr als zufrieden und denen den ich es empfohlen habe wollen nichts anderes mehr.... http://www.foliencenter24.com/3m-la...z-blackout-gravel-resistant-10cm-x-100cm.html


----------



## addius8 (31. Januar 2015)

Ich bin auch erst 15, hab mir einfach zwei Jobs zugelegt  so geht's ganz einfach. Die Invisiframe hab ich am Capra und kann mich keines Wegs beklagen. Der Lack des Capras muss eindeutig geschützt werden. Mein altes Comp hatte schon sehr viele kleine unschöne Kratzer, welche nur durch die Säuberung mit einer Bürste entstanden. Die Invisiframe deckt wesentlich mehr anfällige Stellen am Capra ab als die Easy Wrapped Schutzfolie. Außerdem ist die Qualität der Invisiframe ausgezeichnet.


----------



## shr3d (31. Januar 2015)

addius8 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch erst 15, hab mir einfach zwei Jobs zugelegt  so geht's ganz einfach.


Ich hab mit Schule schon so viel um die Ohren, wenn ich dann noch arbeite bleibt gar keine zeit mehr zu fahren. Dann hab ich zwar ein Capra, das dann aber die Garage dekoriert ;P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (1. Februar 2015)

Was ein Altersspektrum in so einem Capra Thread ist, ich fühl mich gerade wie verwestes Gammelfleisch, meine Tochter hat ja schon ne 2 vor der Jahreszahl....


----------



## Swenio (1. Februar 2015)

Erging mir ähnlich  ... Ich werde dieses Jahr 40 ... 

Wir sind trotzdem Young Talents


----------



## Climax_66 (1. Februar 2015)

Swenio schrieb:


> Erging mir ähnlich  ... Ich werde dieses Jahr 40 ...
> 
> Wir sind trotzdem Young Talents


Da pack noch mal 10 Jahre drauf, ich schreib besser old talent aufs Capra...


----------



## luxaltera (1. Februar 2015)

Ich würde bei mir no talent draufschreiben


----------



## Climax_66 (1. Februar 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Ich würde bei mir no talent draufschreiben


Ach net so pessimistisch denken hab erst mit 45 angefangen Rad zu fahren, weil das Moped den Führerschein des öfteren gekostet hat. Die ersten 2 Jahren war ich mehr als überfordert, jetzt läufts eigentlich so das ich Fun habe und nicht nur Passagier bin. Nach dem ich zuviel  wollte und mir im Park mit dem DH 3 Wirbel angebrochen hatte und die Schulter gefetzt habe, hab ich jetzt mein Platz gefunden und für mein Alter bin ich auf dem Enduro ganz gut unterwegs, habe mit 20Jahren jüngeren letzten Sommer eine Woche Finale überlebt. Wichtig ist es sein eigenes Ding zu fahrn und sich nicht selbst unter Druck setzen, wenn man den den Flow gefunden hat wird man automatisch immer besser und schneller.


----------



## Swenio (1. Februar 2015)

Das ist ja das geniale am Mountainbiken.... Jeder kann an seinem eigenen Limit Spaß haben... Und jeder hat an seinem Limit den gleichen Adrenalin Ausschuss und damit das Gefühl des Erfolges, wenn etwas besser geklappt hat... Oder eine ehemalige Hürde überwunden wurde... 

Und so lange die Knochen und die Fitness das mitmachen, können wir glücklich alt werden .... 

Jungs im Wald am Spielen


----------



## OliRay (2. Februar 2015)

Hab nun auch das Update 4.0 bekommen, allerdings mus ich sagen, das für mich eh nix anderes als mountainbiken in Frage kommt. Scheiß Sucht. Fahre ebenfalls Enduro & Downhill. Jetzt warten wir halt mal bis zum Update 5.0 und dann fahren wir zum Trek Bike Attack 

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Climax_66 (2. Februar 2015)

OliRay schrieb:


> Hab nun auch das Update 4.0 bekommen, allerdings mus ich sagen, das für mich eh nix anderes als mountainbiken in Frage kommt. Scheiß Sucht. Fahre ebenfalls Enduro & Downhill. Jetzt warten wir halt mal bis zum Update 5.0 und dann fahren wir zum Trek Bike Attack
> 
> Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


Mit Update 4.9 sind Empfindungen und Gefühle intensiver als mit 4.0. In jeder Hinsicht! Und ein ticken gelassener wird man.......


----------



## ale2812 (2. Februar 2015)

wenigstens kein apple?


----------



## OliRay (3. Februar 2015)

Mit Update 4.9 sind Empfindungen und Gefühle intensiver als mit 4.0. In jeder Hinsicht! Und ein ticken gelassener wird man.......[/QUOTE]

Des würde heissen ein Rennen wäre nicht der Mittelpunkt einer solchen Veranstaltung, sondern alles aussen herum, lol. 
Das mit der Gelassenheit wäre mal was, meine Frau würde neun Luftsprung machen, hahaha.

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubeamsrider (6. Februar 2015)




----------



## the_duke (12. Februar 2015)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen welcher Steuersatz im Capra genau verbaut ist (EC/ZS 44/49/55...)?

Danke


----------



## AndreK81 (13. Februar 2015)

Hallo, bei wem ihm Ruhrgebiet/Münsterland könnte man sich ein Capra mal aus der Nähe anschauen?
Ich komme aus Bottrop, nehme auch gerne ein paar km in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## thehoff (15. Februar 2015)

Hi,
Weiss jemand welchen rise der lenker im comp1 2014 hat?


----------



## Kesan (16. Februar 2015)

thehoff schrieb:


> Hi,
> Weiss jemand welchen rise der lenker im comp1 2014 hat?



35 mm


----------



## AndreK81 (16. Februar 2015)

Keiner der ein Bike hat, welches man sich einmal anschauen kann?


----------



## thehoff (18. Februar 2015)

Kesan schrieb:


> 35 mm


Bist du dir sicher das das nicht die klemmung ist?


----------



## Kesan (18. Februar 2015)

thehoff schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher das das nicht die klemmung ist?



Rise sind auch 35mm. Steht auch bei den 2015 Comp Modellen so dabei auf HP


----------



## thehoff (18. Februar 2015)

Kesan schrieb:


> Rise sind auch 35mm. Steht auch bei den 2015 Comp Modellen so dabei auf HP


Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (2. März 2015)

Ich hab nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, deswegen sorry, falls ich etwas erwähne, was schon gesagt wurde. Ich bin aber auf diese Posts aufmerksam geworden:



danielg40 schrieb:


> Aber das schaltwerk wird ja permanent etwas vor und zurück gezogen!
> Oder hab ich jetzt ein denkfehler?



Das Schaltwerk bewegt sich (fast) nicht vor und zurück. Die Umschlingung der Kette an der Kurbel liegt ziemlich nah im Bereich 180° (+/- ein wenig, je nachdem welchen Gang du hinten fährst) und da ist es egal, ob ein Kettenblatt rund oder elliptisch (genaugenommen sind unsere Kettenblätter nämlich elliptisch; ein Spezialfall von "oval") oder quadratisch ist, denn es sind aufgrund der doppelten Symmetrie immer gleich viele Zähne im Eingriff, egal wie die Kurbel steht. Somit muss der Schaltwerkskäfig nichts ausgleichen.



Climax_66 schrieb:


> Kann jetzt nur vom ovalen Bionicon sprechen mein aber das dies auch 11% hat, mit Sicherheit ist ein 32er nicht mit einem 28er zu Vergleichen selbst 30 mit 28 ist nicht wirklich vergleichbar es ist anders in der Tat und ich kann das Feeling beim treten nur empfehlen aber Vorteile spürt man nur wenn es über Wurzeln und Steine im uphill geht, aber leichter treten lässt es sich bei bei gleicher Zahnzahl nicht unbedingt, effektiver wäre eine bessere Bezeichnung. Man hat mehr Traktion und durch den runderen Tritt fühlen sich 1000HM nur noch wie 800HM an.  104er passt an die RF aber nach der Kettenlinie frag besser mal beim Hersteller per Mail nach bei den vielen Standarts kann das Dir nur einer sagen der jeden Tag damit zu tun hat wobei die Kettenlinie Grundsätzlich weiter ist als das Optimum ca. 46mm ist Mitte Kassette wegen der Kettenstrebe und verschiedenen Blattgrößen muss man aber auf 49 bis über 50mm gehen um große Blätter nutzen zu können. Mit kleineren Blättern könnte man theoretisch eine engere Kettenlinie nah am Optimum ereichen. Oval macht aber nur bei Einfach Kettenblatt Sinn da die Schaltpervomence eher mies ist.



Bezüglich SRAM BB30/PF30: Diese Kettenblätter sind bereits fertig und können schon bestellt werden. Wir bekommen sie  Ende nächster Woche voraussichtlich nach Deutschland.

Bezüglich Race Face: Für Race Face werden Anfang April unsere Direct Mounts für die Cinch Kurbeln fertig. Ebenfalls mit den gleichen Kettenlinien, wie bei den BB30/PF30 Versionen für SRAM direct mount: 47mm bei 28T, 30T und 49mm bei 32T, 34T, 36T. Preise werden ebefalls gleich bleiben.


----------



## Kharne (2. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Das Schaltwerk bewegt sich (fast) nicht vor und zurück.



Wenn man sich mal überlegt wieviel Strecke das Schaltwerk durch das Wippen des Hinterbaus macht kommt man garnicht erst auf die Idee nicht-runde Kettenblätter würden sie schneller kaputt gehen lassen 

Zumal bei mir noch jedes Schaltwerk an akuter Steinigung gestorben ist


----------



## Sackmann (2. März 2015)

Da hast du natürlich Recht. 
Ich wollte es nur mal angemerkt haben, dass bei unseren Kettenblättern so etwas gar nicht erst auftritt.


----------



## thehoff (4. März 2015)

Hi, passt die Tune Steckachse DC12 ins capra? 
http://www.tune.de/produkt/spanner/dc12-steckachsspanner


----------



## empik (21. März 2015)

Wie demontiert man den Dämpfer (Monarch Plus)?
Die vorderen (oberen) Schrauben hab ich einfach rausgekriegt.
Aber die untere (hintere) Aufnahme krieg ich nicht richtig raus. Ich hab die zwei Schrauben links und rechts rausgeschraubt. Nur ist da jetzt noch das Gewinde drinnen das alles zusammenhält. Muss ich das mit Gewalt rausklopfen? Oder muss ich den kompletten Hinterbau (Wippe & Aufhängung) auseinandernehmen?
Hilfe


----------



## mas7erchief (21. März 2015)

Den Stift kannst du rausdrücken/ziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## empik (21. März 2015)

Der will sich nicht so recht bewegen.
Also der silberne innere Stift, den muss ich rausdrücken, richtig?


----------



## mas7erchief (21. März 2015)

Das Bild läd bei mir irgendwie nicht. Aber ich denke das wir das gleiche meinen. Drehe eine der Schrauben mal etwas rein und drücke dann gegen diese.


----------



## empik (21. März 2015)

Der "Splint" (das innere, silberne Gewinde) ist ja etwas zu kurz für die Schrauben. An der Seite wo er weiter drinnen war hab ich den Schrauben ganz fest angezogen und so den Splint erstmals bewegt. Dann etwas hin- und her schrauben um Bewegung reinzukriegen, und zum Schluss wie du beschrieben hast Schrauben etwas rausdrehen und durchklopfen.
Danke!


----------



## srowaa (15. April 2015)

Hey Leute ich brauch mal kurz eure Hilfe. Habe meine X01 Kurbel ausgebaut weil eine Lagerabdekung gefehlt hat oder der Mechaniker wo ich war sie verloren hat. Habe jetzt eine neue gekauft und ein neuen Vorspanner habe ich auch noch verbaut und da war noch ein spacer dabei was bei mir bis jetzt auch nicht dein war. Könnt ihr mir die Reihenfolge bei der nicht Antriebsseite sagen? Bei mir aktuell: Lagerabdeckung, Vorspanner, schwarzer Spacer ca. 1,5mm und dann kommt der Kurbel Arm. Habt ihr das so auch? Wie rum kommt der Vorspanner? War bei mir vorher so verbaut wenn ich Richtung plus gedreht habe hatte ich mehr Spiel.  Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Climax_66 (16. April 2015)

srowaa schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich brauch mal kurz eure Hilfe. Habe meine X01 Kurbel ausgebaut weil eine Lagerabdekung gefehlt hat oder der Mechaniker wo ich war sie verloren hat. Habe jetzt eine neue gekauft und ein neuen Vorspanner habe ich auch noch verbaut und da war noch ein spacer dabei was bei mir bis jetzt auch nicht dein war. Könnt ihr mir die Reihenfolge bei der nicht Antriebsseite sagen? Bei mir aktuell: Lagerabdeckung, Vorspanner, schwarzer Spacer ca. 1,5mm und dann kommt der Kurbel Arm. Habt ihr das so auch? Wie rum kommt der Vorspanner? War bei mir vorher so verbaut wenn ich Richtung plus gedreht habe hatte ich mehr Spiel.  Danke schon mal im Voraus.


Schau mal in Dein Karton in den Unterlagen vom Rad da ist ein Plan mit Beschreibung bei.


----------



## srowaa (16. April 2015)

Ja die Zeichnung habe das passt alles. Im netzt habe ich dieses Foto vom Vorspanner gefunden und da ist zwischen Kurbelarm und Vorspanner ( auf den Foto das schwarze zwischen den Vorspanner und dem silbernen) noch ein spacer. Ich habe so einen spacer beim neuen Vorspanner mitgelief bekommen, dieser war aber vorhin nicht mit dabei, aber warum? Weil er fehlt oder weil er nicht dort hin gehört? Kann da einer mal schauen?


----------



## srowaa (16. April 2015)

Aktuell mit spacer schleift was


----------



## laimer83 (17. April 2015)

Schau mal hier nach
https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign.../95-6118-006-000_rev_d_1x11_mtb_cranksets.pdf

Vermute, dass es ein BB30 Kurbel mit kurzer Spindel ist. Dort muss der schwarze Spacer, ca.9mm, auf der Antriebsseite verbaut werden. Auf der Nicht Antriebsseite ist lediglich der Vorspanner und der Abschlussring vom Tretlager, jedoch kein Spacer


----------



## JII (17. April 2015)

How to loosen the derailleur hanger of YT CAPRA without tools.


----------



## gernotkrinner (17. April 2015)

JII schrieb:


> How to loosen the derailleur hanger of YT CAPRA without tools.


Without tools? Und das erste was man sieht ist a Werkzeug...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## addius8 (6. Juni 2015)

Hey Leute 

Ich habe vor einen Service bei meiner BOS Deville und bei meinem Kirk selbst durchzuführen.
Ich hab alle Infos zur Gabel nur leider wirklich gar nichts zum Dämpfer.
Welches Öl muss in den Dämpfer? Wo finde ich eine Anleitung zu dem Service des Dämpfers?
Wo kann ich neue Dichtungen kaufen? Welche Dichtungen muss ich kaufen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## Kharne (6. Juni 2015)

BOS gibt weder Anleitungen noch Dichtungen raus.


----------



## HD-OM-666 (6. Juni 2015)

Hi,
lass den Service doch BOS machen wegen 300€ macht man da noch nicht rum???


----------



## Kharne (6. Juni 2015)

80€ für Öl und Dichtungen gegen 300€ + Wartezeit?

Die Welt kostet ja nix.


----------



## san_andreas (6. Juni 2015)

Fahrrad Fahrwerk macht das wohl sehr zügig ?


----------



## HD-OM-666 (6. Juni 2015)

Ich seh das so... Ein bike für 4200€ und dann bei den wichtigsten Komponenten sparen???? 
Wenn bei dir etwas dumm läuft musst du noch länger warten oder deine Saison ist im Arsch.


----------



## turbo-555 (6. Juni 2015)

HD-OM-666 schrieb:


> Ich seh das so... Ein bike für 4200€ und dann bei den wichtigsten Komponenten sparen????
> Wenn bei dir etwas dumm läuft musst du noch länger warten oder deine Saison ist im Arsch.



rufst du den elektriker wenn du zu hause eine glühbirne austauschen musst?

warum sollte man nicht wartungsarbeiten am bike selbst machen können?


----------



## Sackmann (7. Juni 2015)

Ich hab keine Ahnung: Kostet ein Gabelservice für die BOS ernsthaft 300€?


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Juni 2015)

lolwas 380 Öcken für einen Service den jeder der keine zwei linken Hände hat selbst machen kann? Meine Pike hat kaum mehr gekostet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (7. Juni 2015)

Er hat von Dämpfer plus Gabel geredet.


----------



## Living (7. Juni 2015)

Leute auf der BOS Seite gibt's doch alles was man benötigt und eine kurze Mail an den BOS-SERVICE beseitigt auch die letzten Zweifel


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Juni 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Er hat von Dämpfer plus Gabel geredet.



aber 380 klingt viel dramatischer


----------



## Living (7. Juni 2015)

So leute, wer von euch hat an seinem capra schon die Reverb in den Rahmen gelegt? Habe jetzt bemerkt das mir so eine Gummi Tülle am Rahmenausgang fehlt damit der Zug fixiert wird. Kann mir jemand sagen wo man so was bekommt?


----------



## Thiel (7. Juni 2015)

Indem du morgen beim Hersteller anrufst- schreib keine Email, denn das dauert länger.


----------



## RobG301 (8. Juni 2015)

Schon wer irgendwo was mehr zu den Geo-Daten der neuen XL Größe des Capra AL gelesen?

Würde mich interessieren ob es echt von YT jetzt ein Bike gibt für Leute mit 1,90m+!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kesan (8. Juni 2015)

Da sind ein paar Daten angegeben

http://enduro-mtb.com/news-yt-capra-ab-sofort-in-grose-xl-erhaltlich/


----------



## gernotkrinner (8. Juni 2015)

Auf der YT-HP steht eigentlich alles... http://www.yt-industries.com/products/bikes/enduro/capra-al-1?c=77


----------



## RobG301 (8. Juni 2015)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Auf der YT-HP steht eigentlich alles... http://www.yt-industries.com/products/bikes/enduro/capra-al-1?c=77



Ah danke, die Tage war noch nichts da!


----------



## srowaa (9. Juni 2015)

Hi möchte wahrscheinlich an meinen Capra Pro Zee Bremsen drauf machen. Kann mir einer sagen welche Shimano Adapter ich für die 203 Schreiben brauche?


----------



## gernotkrinner (9. Juni 2015)

Am einfachsten und billigsten ist es, wenn du einfach ein paar Unterlegscheiben unter den Bremse sattel gibst...


----------



## Aalex (9. Juni 2015)

was sich dann super einstellen lässt, nicht.


----------



## san_andreas (9. Juni 2015)

Der richtige Shimano Adapter kostet 5 oder 6 Euro.


----------



## gernotkrinner (9. Juni 2015)

Also bei mir gehts problemlos...


----------



## Aalex (9. Juni 2015)

meine Erfahrungen sind Andere. Mehrere Unterlegscheiben schonmal gar nicht, weil sich das bei starkem Bremsen dann gerne mal verzieht. 

Und eine dicke Unterlegscheibe? Dann kannst du auch gleich die Avid Adapter nehmen. Längere Schrauben brauchst du ja sowieso und 20mm mit Unterlegscheiben ausgleichen.. Naja. Die meisten Gabel sind dann auch noch für PM160, also 40mm ausgleichen. 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch wenn das bei dir funktioniert, aber raten würde ich dazu nicht


----------



## san_andreas (9. Juni 2015)

Die Scheibchen sind DER Quietsch- und Vibrationsverstärker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gernotkrinner (9. Juni 2015)

Aalex schrieb:


> meine Erfahrungen sind Andere. Mehrere Unterlegscheiben schonmal gar nicht, weil sich das bei starkem Bremsen dann gerne mal verzieht.
> 
> Und eine dicke Unterlegscheibe? Dann kannst du auch gleich die Avid Adapter nehmen. Längere Schrauben brauchst du ja sowieso und 20mm mit Unterlegscheiben ausgleichen.. Naja. Die meisten Gabel sind dann auch noch für PM160, also 40mm ausgleichen.
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch wenn das bei dir funktioniert, aber raten würde ich dazu nicht


No, na sollst die Aapter hernehmen die schon auf dem Bike sind. Prinzipiell brauchst dann gar nix wenn du die Avid Scheiben weiter fährst. Beim Capra sind 200er Scheiben verbaut. Wenn du 203er von Shimano fahren willst mußt du genau 1,5mm unterlegen.


----------



## Aalex (9. Juni 2015)

und genau das quietscht sehr oft wie die Sau und wirft sich beim genauen Justieren auch super gerne.

bin ich gar kein Fan von.

bei sonem Rad muss es jetzt auch nicht zwingend an nem 5 Euro Adapter scheitern. Sind hier ja nicht in einer Suppenküche. 

um die Frage zu beantworten:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-adapter-vr-auf-203mm-sm-ma-f203p-p-26819/wg_id-284

der muss dran


----------



## srowaa (9. Juni 2015)

Aalex danke dir! Ich hätte sowieso die shimano Adapter gewollt. Also der past auf die Deville. Weist du auch welchen Adapter ich für das Hinterrad nehmen muss?


----------



## san_andreas (9. Juni 2015)

Das schaut nach PM 180 Standard hinten aus. Also brauchst du den Adapter auf 203mm.


----------



## srowaa (9. Juni 2015)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-adapter-hr-auf-203-mm-sm-ma-r203p-s-27263/wg_id-284

Der?


----------



## san_andreas (9. Juni 2015)

Der:
http://www.bike24.de/p13452.html

Der dritte rechts in den Bildern.
Der 180 PM auf 203 PM vorne passt auch hinten.

Der SMMAF203P/P.


----------



## ale2812 (22. Juni 2015)

endlich der test bei pb: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/yt-capra-cf-pro-review-2015.html


----------



## RobG301 (25. Juni 2015)

Ja aber der Test ist auch nicht durchweg positiv.

"The Capra falls on more extreme side of the enduro / all-mountain spectrum, and it's best to ensure that you have the terrain to warrant owning one before shelling out your dollars, no matter how appealing its price..."


----------



## gernotkrinner (25. Juni 2015)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Ja aber der Test ist auch nicht durchweg positiv.
> 
> "The Capra falls on more extreme side of the enduro / all-mountain spectrum, and it's best to ensure that you have the terrain to warrant owning one before shelling out your dollars, no matter how appealing its price..."


Ja, wenn ich in NYC wohnen würde tät ich es mir auch nicht kaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (25. Juni 2015)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Ja aber der Test ist auch nicht durchweg positiv.
> 
> "The Capra falls on more extreme side of the enduro / all-mountain spectrum, and it's best to ensure that you have the terrain to warrant owning one before shelling out your dollars, no matter how appealing its price..."


Das ist doch nichts negatives. 

Die hersteller Interpretieren enduro natürlich unterschiedlich. Viele sind trail-bikes mit 160mm federweg, bei. YT könnte man eher sagen, es ist ein 160mm dh bike. Liegt auch primär am lenkwinkel. 

Und bergauf kann ich mich nur wiederholen: es wippt im sitzen nichts und mit den richtigen reifen sind auch touren mit 4stelligen hm mgl. Was will man mehr von einem bike mit bikepark freigabe und gefühlt unendlich viel federweg?


----------



## OWL_Biker (28. Juni 2015)

Servus Leute,

Ich fahre nun auch endlich Capra (cf pro) und kann nur eins sagen: Hammer! Bergauf durch die Geo und den Dämpfer eine andere Liga als mein Liteville 601 (leichter Aufbau) und bergab Dank potentem BOS Fahrwerk und 27,5er Laufrädern ebenfalls der Knaller. 

gleich mal 2 Fragen:
Mit dem 32 er Blatt komme ich hier unten im Chiemgau Bergauf nicht klar.
Was kann ich an die Kurbel bauen (markenkompatibilität mit e thirteen)?
Schwanke noch zwischen 30 und 28...

Außerdem hatte ich in leogang ein kleinen wegrutscher. Nix besonderes der Sturz aber irgendwas hab ich mir am Schaltwerk getan. Wenn ich im kleinsten Gang bin kann ich nochmal schalten und es haut mir die Kette von der Kassette. Außerdem läuft der kleinste Gang auch nicht so rund.
Ich hab gesehen dass das scaltauge nicht ganz gerade ist, sondern etwas zur Seite wegsteht.
Ich schätze das ist nicht normal und ich habe mir das erste Schaltauge gekillt, oder?


----------



## Haukejunior (29. Juni 2015)

Hört sich stark danach an. Bestell nen neues und sieh was passiert. Am besten 2 dann haste eins Reserve


----------



## zichl (29. Juni 2015)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Hört sich stark danach an. Bestell nen neues und sieh was passiert. Am besten 2 dann haste eins Reserve


Es gibt fast kein wichtigeres Ersatzteil welches man auf reserve haben sollte. Ohne das wäre mein Österreich Urlaub am ersten Tag zu ende gewesen


----------



## gernotkrinner (29. Juni 2015)

Schau eimal ob sich die scheaube des Schalterks ein bidchen gelockert hat. Vielleicht ist es nur das...


----------



## OWL_Biker (29. Juni 2015)

Danke ich schau mal nach. 

Komisch habe in 4 Jahren bikem noch nie ein Schaltwerk gekillt und bei der Ziege passierts mir gleich in der ersten Woche. :-(

Hat noch jemand Tipps und Erfahrungen zum kettenblatt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gernotkrinner (29. Juni 2015)

Ich fahre ein 30er, wohne in Innsbruck, mein Hometrail ist auf der Nordkette, also recht steil. Mir passt das 30er recht gut und ich bin keine Up-Hill Maschine...


----------



## OWL_Biker (29. Juni 2015)

Hatte ich vorher am Liteville auch... Denke ist das beste für mich.

Hast du das von ethirteen genommen oder gibt's vom Preis leistungsverhältnis noch was besseres? Kenne mich da leider nicht so aus bei e thirteen...


----------



## gernotkrinner (29. Juni 2015)

Ich hab das von e13 genommen. Kann mich bis jetzt nicht beklagen. Habe aber nicht wirklich nach alternativen gesucht...


----------



## Haukejunior (30. Juni 2015)

Ich kann das Absolute Black empfehlen was es bei Tune gibt. Sieht ganz geil aus und hält die Kette da wo sie sein soll. Ich bin damit die ganze TT Harz ohne Kefü gefahren und hatte nicht einen einzigen Abspringer der Kette. Jedoch habe ich bei anderen leuten den ein oder anderen Abspringer gesehen.


----------



## OWL_Biker (2. Juli 2015)

Hab jetzt auch da von e13 bestellt. Wisst ihr wieviele Kettenglieder rausmüssen von 32 auf 30? Will schnell fertig werden bei dem Wetter. ;-)


----------



## Sadem (2. Juli 2015)

bei 2 Zähnen musst imho gar nix abzwacken. Sollte auch so gehen.


----------



## scottfreakx (2. Juli 2015)

sollte auch so gehen..aber die kürzestmögliche kürzung der kette sollte ja genau passen wenn ich mich ned irre..aber ich denk das sollte man einfach individuell kurz prüfen, dauert 10min und die wirder abends ja wohl ma kurz haben


----------



## OWL_Biker (2. Juli 2015)

Ah, ok, dachte das muss gut was ab. Ist wohl nur bei ner neuen Kette so.
Dann schau ich wie es sich anfühlt.


----------



## scottfreakx (2. Juli 2015)

naja bei der länge der kette musste die gänge mit den jeweils "extremsten" anforderungen ans schaltwerk betrachten und natürlich das ganze auch im voll eingefederten zustand da hier oft ne gewisse längung zwischen tretlager und hinterradachse aufftritt..auf das was yt werksseitig einstellt würde ich mich nicht verlassen


----------



## thehoff (2. Juli 2015)

Hi, Hat schon jemand von euch einen 25mm Rise Lenker eingebaut? bin gerade am überlegen das zu tun da mir bergauf das vorderrad zuschnell steigt. Würde das helfen? 

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scottfreakx (3. Juli 2015)

was haste denn aktuell drin


----------



## thehoff (3. Juli 2015)

Den atlas mit 40mm rise


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zichl (3. Juli 2015)

thehoff schrieb:


> Den atlas mit 40mm rise
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


Dachte der der serienmäßig verbaute hätte 35 mm rise.


----------



## MalcolmX (3. Juli 2015)

Einen Atlas mit 40mm gibt's nicht... entweder 1.25" (knapp 32mm) oder 1/2" (12.7mm)...


----------



## thehoff (3. Juli 2015)

danke es sind die 35


----------



## MalcolmX (3. Juli 2015)

32 

ein 25mm Lenker ist 7mm tiefer... kannst ja erstmal eienn Spacer unter den Vorbau packen und schauen, obs dir taugt...


----------



## JC1300 (6. Juli 2015)

Ich habe noch ne Frage zur Größe in Verbindung mit der Vorbaulänge:

Ich habe in einem Testbericht gelesen, dass die Tester das Capra in L gefahren sind. Eine Frau mit 1,70 m Körpergröße ist ebenfalls das Capra in L gefahren. Jedoch mit 35mm Vorbau.

Mich würde interessieren, ob das ein Ausnahmefall ist damit nur ein Bike zur Verfügung gestellt werden musste. Oder ob es noch andere gibt die bewusst das L mit kürzerem Vorbau genommen haben. Und wenn ja, wie groß seid Ihr und gibt es Erfahrungsberichte?


----------



## zichl (6. Juli 2015)

JC1300 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ne Frage zur Größe in Verbindung mit der Vorbaulänge:
> 
> Ich habe in einem Testbericht gelesen, dass die Tester das Capra in L gefahren sind. Eine Frau mit 1,70 m Körpergröße ist ebenfalls das Capra in L gefahren. Jedoch mit 35mm Vorbau.
> 
> Mich würde interessieren, ob das ein Ausnahmefall ist damit nur ein Bike zur Verfügung gestellt werden musste. Oder ob es noch andere gibt die bewusst das L mit kürzerem Vorbau genommen haben. Und wenn ja, wie groß seid Ihr und gibt es Erfahrungsberichte?


Absolut nicht empfehlenswert. Bei 170  cm allerhöchstens M, eher noch S


----------



## JC1300 (6. Juli 2015)

ich selber bin 1,74/1,75 m - ich hatte es nur gelesen, dass jemand mit 1,70 sogar das L gefahren ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (6. Juli 2015)

Ja, das war bei dem Test auch etwas was mir absolut net in den Kopf ging.


----------



## JC1300 (6. Juli 2015)

Mir auch nicht. Daher die Frage hier. Wollte rausfinden, ob es mehr leute gibt die das so machen oder ob es nur in dem Test so gemacht wurde.


----------



## JC1300 (6. Juli 2015)

Ausserdem bemängeln die "kleinen" Fahrer in dem Test den fehlenden Druck auf das Vorderrad. Nach meinem Verständnis nach hat das L einen sehr langen Reach für einen "kleinen" Fahrer und der kurze Vorbau bringt den Schwerpunkt ebenfalls weiter nach "hinten". Daher ist es doch logisch, dass mir der Druck auf dem Vorderrad fehlt.

Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## zichl (6. Juli 2015)

JC1300 schrieb:


> Ausserdem bemängeln die "kleinen" Fahrer in dem Test den fehlenden Druck auf das Vorderrad. Nach meinem Verständnis nach hat das L einen sehr langen Reach für einen "kleinen" Fahrer und der kurze Vorbau bringt den Schwerpunkt ebenfalls weiter nach "hinten". Daher ist es doch logisch, dass mir der Druck auf dem Vorderrad fehlt.
> 
> Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


Nein, das siehst du vollkommen richtig.


----------



## ale2812 (6. Juli 2015)

ist genau richtig, deswegen ist es immer komplett sinnfrei über dieses hausgemachte problem zu berichten.
1. weil das keine sau interessiert und 2. bringt diese info auch niemanden etwas.


----------



## JC1300 (6. Juli 2015)

Aber dann sollten die Strive CF, Mondraker Dune und Giant Reign fahrer das gleiche Problem haben. Oder nicht?

Reach bei Größe M:
Capra	  422 mm
Strive CF 448 mm
Dune	  469 mm
Reign	  445 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (7. Juli 2015)

Das Dune hat ein völlig eigenständiges Geometrie-Konzept, von daher eigentlich nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## Living (12. Juli 2015)

Jemand aus dem Ram Aschaffenburg mit einem Capra in Medium?
Hier will jetzt jemand (181cm, 89cm Schrittlänge) auch eins und will einen Vergleich zu meinem in Large mal sehen. Danke


----------



## Spike777 (18. Juli 2015)

Habe auch ein nicht zu identifizierendes Knacken am Hinterbau wenn ich den Reifen lateral hin und her drücke.

Bin der Meinung dass das Knacken irgendwie an der Umlenkung am Dämpfer spürbar ist. In der Wippe sind 2 Schrauben die mit 15Nm angezogen werden sollte aber ich komm an die Schrauben ums verrecken nicht ran!! Weiß einer wie man da ran kommt ohne den ganzen Hinterbau zerlegen zu müssen? Mir ist auch aufgefallen das die Verbindung zwischen Dämpfer - Rahmen - Hinterbau zu lasch angezogen waren, eventuell sind auch dadurch meine Buchsen ausgeschlagen?!

Cheers


----------



## supermanlovers (18. Juli 2015)

Nach welchem Standard wird der Umwerfer montiert? S3
Ich würde gerne eine Freesolo Führung montieren. Gibts entweder als ISCG05 oder S3.
Letztere wäre mir lieber da leichter.


----------



## Kesan (18. Juli 2015)

Umwerfer ist High Direct Mount und Kettenführung ISCG05. ist aber auch auf der YT HP so beschrieben


----------



## supermanlovers (18. Juli 2015)

Danke, iscg05 war mir klar. Umwerfen habe ich nur "n.a." gesehen.


----------



## RobG301 (20. Juli 2015)

Auf der englischen Seite der DIRT war auch gerade wieder ein Lobgesang auf das Capra AL2!

Würde mich ja freuen, wenn man auch beim CF wie Canyon den Schritt zum XL wagt und nicht bei L als maximaler Größe verharrt!


----------



## impressive (20. Juli 2015)

das Capra AL1 gibt es in XL,

ist nur momentan ausverkauft


----------



## RobG301 (21. Juli 2015)

Ja AL 2 und AL 1 aber sollen endlich mal die CF in XL bringen!


----------



## bansaiman (26. Juli 2015)

HI Leute,

ich überlege gerade, ob ich bei meinem Konzept "1-für alles" bleibe und nur den Rahmen zum Capra hin wechsel oder doch meinen Radbestand auf ein Trailbike 150/140mm und nen DHler ausweite.
War jemand schon in einem der Bikeparks mit fordernden Strecken, wie Leogang, unterwegs und kann mir sagen, wie gut er mit dem Capra auch bei höhrem Tempo zurechtkam?

bzw es geht darum, den ganzen Tag dort zu sein, sprich möglichst lange durchzuhalten.
BIn nächstes Jahr für 4 Monate in zell am see und werde dementsprechend mehrfach wöchentlich nach Leogang oder richtung X-Line etc ziehen.

Dafür ist es halt wichtig. Kann ihc das dem Capra lange antun? und wie viel spaß macht das auf Dauer? Ne 180er 27.5 gabel habe ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeneralFailure (26. Juli 2015)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Ja AL 2 und AL 1 aber sollen endlich mal die CF in XL bringen!


Ich tippe mal scharf auf Anfang 2016, wenn der günstige Al-Rahmen zeigt, dass sich eine weitere Form für's CF auch lohnt. (Andererseits, wenn sich der gute Herr Flossmann eine XS-Form für *zwei* Rahmen schnitzen lässt, dann kann das ganze ja so wild nicht sein.


bansaiman schrieb:


> HI Leute,
> 
> ich überlege gerade, ob ich bei meinem Konzept "1-für alles" bleibe und nur den Rahmen zum Capra hin wechsel oder doch meinen Radbestand auf ein Trailbike 150/140mm und nen DHler ausweite.
> War jemand schon in einem der Bikeparks mit fordernden Strecken, wie Leogang, unterwegs und kann mir sagen, wie gut er mit dem Capra auch bei höhrem Tempo zurechtkam?
> ...


Ich selber kann da nicht aus Erfahrung mitreden, da ich selber mit meinem Capra noch nicht in bikeparks unterwegs war (für die ich aktuell auch noch viel zu schlecht unterwegs bin), aber wenn ich *4 Monate *in Zell unterwegs wäre, würde ich mir dann doch nen Downhiller  besorgen (zur Not gebraucht).
170/180 mm kommen dann hält doch straffer, als die dicken 200 mm und werden ziemlich sicher auf die arme gehen. Es hängt dann wohl auch massiv von deiner Fitness ab, ob du damit den ganzen Tag durchhalten kannst.


----------



## bansaiman (26. Juli 2015)

GeneralFailure schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal scharf auf Anfang 2016, wenn der günstige Al-Rahmen zeigt, dass sich eine weitere Form für's CF auch lohnt. (Andererseits, wenn sich der gute Herr Flossmann eine XS-Form für *zwei* Rahmen schnitzen lässt, dann kann das ganze ja so wild nicht sein.
> 
> Ich selber kann da nicht aus Erfahrung mitreden, da ich selber mit meinem Capra noch nicht in bikeparks unterwegs war (für die ich aktuell auch noch viel zu schlecht unterwegs bin), aber wenn ich *4 Monate *in Zell unterwegs wäre, würde ich mir dann doch nen Downhiller  besorgen (zur Not gebraucht).
> 170/180 mm kommen dann hält doch straffer, als die dicken 200 mm und werden ziemlich sicher auf die arme gehen. Es hängt dann wohl auch massiv von deiner Fitness ab, ob du damit den ganzen Tag durchhalten kannst.




Ja, das ist halt die Frage....mit 3 mal fitnessstudio und MTB Praxis hat jedenfalls ein Tag mit Tyee und mattoc sich locker machen lassen....aber Leogang ist nunmal länger und härter. da kann ich´s halt nicht einschätzen und brauche da erfahrungen ;-)


----------



## GeneralFailure (26. Juli 2015)

Ich hab da so meine Zweifel, ob sich da viele finden werden, die entsprechende Erfahrungen  mit dem Capra als hauptsächliches Park bike haben. Mir wäre es zu schade, um es im Park dauerhaft runter zu rocken.


----------



## bansaiman (26. Juli 2015)

dann würde ich doch sagen, ist das vorgehen eindeutig ;-) also2 räder ist dann doch besser


----------



## Pilatus (26. Juli 2015)

Dowhiller zusätzlich, unbedingt. macht im Park einfach mehr Spaß


----------



## ale2812 (26. Juli 2015)

mal meine gedanken zum thema park: 

für winterberg und leogang sehe ich das capra noch geeignet. wobei die bremswellen in leogang eigtl mit jedem rad eine qual sind. dass die luftfedern des capra es nicht mit einem satten dh fahrwerk aufnehmen können, was kleine unebenheiten angeht, dürfte eigtl klar sein. aufgrund der geo vermittelt das capra schon enorme sicherheit, gerade auch durch die progression. wenn man da als vergleichs DH bike eines mit degressiven oder linearen hinterbau nimmt, kann man schnell den eindruck haben, dass capra hat mehr reserven, ABER es ist halt auch sehr straff. es gibt daher nicht diesen typischen dh fahrwerk eindruck ("bügelt alles weg"). gerade bei zu nehmender geschwindigkeit außerhalb von flow-strecken, werden die unterschiede immer deutlicher.

ich habe ein altes tues von 2011 mit besagtem degressiven hinterbau und fühle mich daher je nach park auf dem capra sehr wohl. aber für eine woche bikepark urlaub ist das nichts, viel zu viel feedback vom untergrund... monarch und pike können auch kein dh fahrwerk ersetzen. je nach erwartungen, kann man mit dem capra schon ein bike für den seltenen bikepark-besuch haben, aber ersetzen kann es ein dh bike natürlich nicht. 

edit: für einen bikepark trip im harz dagegen ist das capra perfekt...


----------



## hoschik (26. Juli 2015)

ale2812 schrieb:


> ich habe ein altes tues von 2011 mit besagtem degressiven hinterbau und fühle mich daher je nach park auf dem capra sehr wohl.



das Tues hatte nie einen degressiven Hinterbau., war schon immer stark progressiv.


----------



## ale2812 (26. Juli 2015)

hoschik schrieb:


> das Tues hatte nie einen degressiven Hinterbau., war schon immer stark progressiv.


mal ein tues 1 gehabt?
das ding rauscht durch den federweg wie nichts. ich fahre eine 500 feder bei 72kg nackt.

hier die linkage design diagramme: ab 140mm nimmt das übersetzungsverhältnis relativ zum federweg wieder ab bzw die steigung wird geringer. siehe gradient des force diagramms.
ich hätte mal vor jahren einen luftdämpfer kaufen sollen...












im vgl zum aktuellen cf:


----------



## hoschik (26. Juli 2015)

@ale2812 das Diagramm kenne ich, trotzdem ist der Hinterbau durchgehend Progressiv, zum Ende hin wird die Progression einfach weniger, bleibt aber progressiv.

Bist ihn wahrscheinlich mit nem Vivid gefahren ? würde das Durchsacken erklären.

Wenn der Hinterbau einen degressiven Teil hätte, würde die Kurve in diesem Bereich nach oben verlaufen.

ein komplett linearer Hinterbau hat einen Graphen mit waagrechter Linie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (26. Juli 2015)

das ist maximal eine scheinprogression. das zum ende hin weniger stark steigende übersetzungsverhältnis führt doch genau nicht zu einen durchschlagschutz - quasi DIE charakteristik eines progressiven hinterbaus.


----------



## hoschik (26. Juli 2015)

ale2812 schrieb:


> das ist maximal eine scheinprogression. das zum ende hin weniger stark steigende übersetzungsverhältnis führt doch genau nicht zu einen durchschlagschutz - quasi DIE charakteristik eines progressiven hinterbaus.



das eine starke Progression am Ende des Hinterbaus sinnvoll ist da bin ich ganz bei dir. 

du meintest aber Tues 2011 ist degressiv, und das ist einfach falsch.Um mehr ging es mir da gar nicht.


----------



## ale2812 (26. Juli 2015)

hoschik schrieb:


> das eine starke Progression am Ende des Hinterbaus sinnvoll ist da bin ich ganz bei dir.
> 
> du meintest aber Tues 2011 ist degressiv, und das ist einfach falsch.Um mehr ging es mir da gar nicht.



wenn ich mir den gradienten anschaue, der wiedergibt, wieviel kraft benötigt wird, um einen weiteren mm federweg zu nutzen, sind wir bei einer degression im letzten drittel des federwegs! und genau so furchtbar fährt sich der bock auch


----------



## Zoepahman (19. August 2015)

Hallo allen,

Ich bin neu hier, wohne in die Niederlände (nähe von Aachen) und ich habe eine Frage. Ich fahre jetzt dieser Cube in 20" :

http://www.cube.eu/nl/bikes/fullsus...-160-super-hpc-race-275-carbonnflashred-2015/

Die grösse der 20" gefällt mir eigentlich gut (reverb 150 2cm aus dem Rahmen und 2,5cm rise vom Vorbau und Lenker)

Jetzt habe ich mich interessiert für das CF Capra. Bin mir aber mit meine Körpergrosse von 188cm und innenbeinlänge von 92cm, nicht ganz sicher ob eine "L" Capra die richtige wahl ist für mich. ich habe viele verschiedene Meinungen gelesen am Internet. Möchte gerne eure Erfahrungen wissen.
Ist da vielleicht jemand in die nähe von Aachen der ein "L" Capra fährt?

Ist schon bekannt ob dah ein XL CF Capra kommt in 2016?

Danke!

Gr.


----------



## DaCrazyP (19. August 2015)

Beste Zoepahman,

ik denk wel dat L de juiste maat voor jou is. Als je op de HP van YT naar de maaten kijkt is XL voor mensen vanaf 196cm lengte. Of het Capra CF volgende jaar in XL verkrijgbaar is, weet ik niet.

mvg


----------



## RobG301 (19. August 2015)

Im Gegensatz zu anderen Versendern hält sich YT bisher mit News zurück! 

Sicher wird es wieder das AL 1 und 2 in XL geben aber vom CF in XL war bisher noch nicht die Rede! Schön wärs! Auch wenn es recht kompakt ist, also keineswegs mit einem Radon Slide Carbon 160 in 22'' (XL) vergleichbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

